# The iOS Amp Modeler App Thread!



## Chuck

Figured it's about time we get a place to discuss these awesome apps. Like the Pod HD Thread I hope it can become vey useful for everyone!

I'm gonna go ahead and list all the iOS gear I have:

Apogee Jam
Line 6 Sonic Port
Agile AmpKit+
Agile Guitar Toolkit
Positive Grid JamUp

What are you guys rocking?


----------



## Albionic

i'm liking jamup right now


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apogee Jam into JamUp. 

I might never buy another amp again, and if I do, it's gonna be something small; an RD5 into a 1x12 or something. Apartment living is not conducive to 50/100 watt heads and cabs. 

I think Positive Grid has done a sick job with this; IMO it smokes anything this side of an AxeII or a Kemper, and it's made GAS waaaaaaay cheaper. Want a new delay? $5....lol.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Jamup Pro XT with the proprietary JamPlug  awesome practice tool, want to try to implement it at live gigs as well.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah it just about makes me want to sell my HD500


----------



## Nemonic

Chuck said:


> Yeah it just about makes me want to sell my HD500


That is two of us. It lays somewhere at my friend's place. He can make a better use of it, because he has no iOS device. 
Guitar Toolkit is not a modeler.

Focusrite iTrack Solo, Line 6 Mobile In, Positive Grid JamUp Plug into Jam Up app, Auria DAW (Overloud THM and Convolution Reverb plugins), Garageband (bass plugin).


----------



## Chuck

I know Toolkit is not a modeler, but it an awesome app that I use daily and you should too


----------



## Chuck

What's everyone's favorite amp for mid-gain stuff in JamUp?


----------



## fitterhappier

Chuck said:


> What's everyone's favorite amp for mid-gain stuff in JamUp?



The Laney is pretty good for that application.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't do anything but high gain stuff, but a buddy of mine did some good Marshall patches with some delay. Check out user Big D. His mid gain stuff sounds pretty good; he's using this instead of his JVM for gigs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How well does JamUp XT Pro run on the iPod Touches? Really thinking about pickup up a used one for the occasion.

Also, is it _really_ better than the HD modeling? If so, the IK bluetooth MIDI thing looks mighty spiffy...

EDIT: I just did some reading, and with a proper MIDI interface, you can even use a Behringer FCB MIDI Controller. Son of a bitch.


----------



## bulb

It's a bit scary how good that Jamup app is. I was NOT expecting that...
I use it with the Line 6 Sonic Port and I really can't find any faults with that setup at that price point.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Been using JamUp Pro XT as my live rig and for all my recordings since last year (sold all my other amps)


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How well does JamUp XT Pro run on the iPod Touches? Really thinking about pickup up a used one for the occasion.
> 
> Also, is it _really_ better than the HD modeling? If so, the IK bluetooth MIDI thing looks mighty spiffy...
> 
> EDIT: I just did some reading, and with a proper MIDI interface, you can even use a Behringer FCB MIDI Controller. Son of a bitch.



Had both; sold the HD500...this thing kills it. And it's way cheaper too...with the Apogee Jam, the upgrade, the metal pack and the sig pack I'm $130 in. Slays, dude. Get it if you can. There's tones for days in there.


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Does the Apogee Jam handle very high gain without hissing and clipping like a b**ch?

Thinking of grabbing one but had a bad experience with the original irig.

Other than that, I used to love Ampkit+. Some nice tones out of that thing, and if the apogee can handle the high gain models, I'm ordering one now!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Anyone using the Jamup for bass? They have a sale going on right now, 50% off bass bundles (at the time of writing)

Anyone tried the Jamup for bass and have any recordings?


----------



## Thrashman

The apogee JAM is AWESOME, dude. Never had a problem with mine and i deeply regret that I ever sold it.


----------



## Allealex

Jamup is a truly beast of an app, it sounds great, it's damn cheap and it's really plug n' play, I think it's way better than the pod hd 500, which I own.
I use a cheap iRig interface with it but I've not heard many positive things about it, and tha Apogee Jam seems to be awsome in comparison, but the problem is that it works with iOS devices only, and I'd like an interface that could work with both my iPad and my PC, so I can play with VST's in Reaper. Does anyone know a thing like this exists?


----------



## Chuck

As for the HD stuff vs JamUp. I'd say it close. The HD I find can sound better through a PA than JamUp but I've also found that it is way easier to tweak JamUp and get something sounding good very quickly. I actually got back into JamUp and AmpKit+ because my HD500 was bothering me, nothing I did made any of my patches sound balanced. They were all too bright of way to dark. 

I think with the right monitors and tweaking time the HD series is better from a sound quality standpoint, but when you factor in price there is no comparison. Especially if you use the JamUp Plug instead of one of the $100 interfaces. 



bulb said:


> It's a bit scary how good that Jamup app is. I was NOT expecting that...
> I use it with the Line 6 Sonic Port and I really can't find any faults with that setup at that price point.



Agreed. Say Misha have you uploaded that patch you used in one of your videos, with Ola's War amp? I just can't get that amp model to sound great. Very fizzy and dark. Any tips?


----------



## Chuck

Allealex said:


> Jamup is a truly beast of an app, it sounds great, it's damn cheap and it's really plug n' play, I think it's way better than the pod hd 500, which I own.
> I use a cheap iRig interface with it but I've not heard many positive things about it, and tha Apogee Jam seems to be awsome in comparison, but the problem is that it works with iOS devices only, and I'd like an interface that could work with both my iPad and my PC, so I can play with VST's in Reaper. Does anyone know a thing like this exists?



You could get the Line6 Sonic Port. With that you can be using your iPad and then send the signal out through an audio interface into your PC. 

But now that I read your question again, I'm not sure if there is an interface tha can work with iOS devices and PC's using modeling from either iOS devices or PC's.


----------



## haydn

iRig Stomp > JamUp. 

Anyone use the Griffin Stompbox or programmed a FCB1010 to use with JamUp? I'm getting impatient waiting for the Blueboard to come out.


----------



## Webmaestro

JamUp Pro XT, all the way.

I bought both the "full" versions of AmpKit and Amplitube... plus the damn input jacks for each. I could NEVER get either of them to sound good for metal. I wasted a ton of money on both... buying extra amps and effects... trying to make them sound good. No dice. I had basically given up on ever finding a good guitar fx app.

Then I discovered JamUp. It sounds fantastic and I FINALLY have a viable practice solution for trips and stuff. I also use it with my little mini amp when I'm out-and-about.

Great app.


----------



## ZXIIIT

rockstarazuri said:


> Anyone using the Jamup for bass? They have a sale going on right now, 50% off bass bundles (at the time of writing)
> 
> Anyone tried the Jamup for bass and have any recordings?



Pretty much all my bass tracks are recorded with JamUp.



haydn said:


> iRig Stomp > JamUp.
> 
> Anyone use the Griffin Stompbox or programmed a FCB1010 to use with JamUp? I'm getting impatient waiting for the Blueboard to come out.



Griffin Stompbox, it's pretty well built and easy to use, only downside is the cable length (especially for live use)


----------



## haydn

ZOMB13 said:


> Griffin Stompbox, it's pretty well built and easy to use, only downside is the cable length (especially for live use)



Do you know if it is possible to use it just as a footswitch and use a separate interface with it?


----------



## ZXIIIT

haydn said:


> Do you know if it is possible to use it just as a footswitch and use a separate interface with it?



I've only used it with JamUp, Griffin's website only states 2 apps that work with it.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Are there any major differences between the different adapters available, would you say? Do I need to get the Positive Grid one or will an iRig work just as fine? I know that iRig is supported, but are there any advantages in using the Positive Grid adapter?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Far as I know, they're all functional man. I use an Apogee Jam, a friend uses the Peavey Amplink, and another buddy uses iRigHD....from what I've heard, you wouldn't know the difference unless you'd used them all...they say the ones that you plug into the headphone port are subject to gain issues, but I've never tried one so don't know for sure. My bro with the Amplink has never complained.


----------



## Chuck

Still trying to figure out how Misha got such a clear tone from the War amp. Though I am getting great djenty tones from the Merrow Fireball model


----------



## Nemonic

Turn the bass knob down, middle up and fiddle with low and hi gain knobs. You want to low the first and raise the second.

Why shall I get the Toolkit?

By the way, JamUp Plugs are avaliable in Europe now. You can get it through local Trade thread.


----------



## Chuck

Ill try that. 

It's just handy I think


----------



## Elric

TerminalFunction said:


> Are there any major differences between the different adapters available, would you say? Do I need to get the Positive Grid one or will an iRig work just as fine? I know that iRig is supported, but are there any advantages in using the Positive Grid adapter?



There is a monstrous difference between the adapters that use the lightning or 30 pin connecter and the headphone jack. For God's sake, if you care at all about sound, do not buy a headphone jack adapter, they are noisy as crap and the sound is inferior on every level. 

Do yourself a favor and spend the extra $40 to get an L6 Sonic Port/iRig HD/etc that connect to device's peripheral bus. Even for casual practice use, I could not tolerate any of the heaphone interfaces and I tried three of them before caving and buying the Line 6.


----------



## Chuck

^ agreed on all accounts


----------



## Steinmetzify

Elric said:


> There is a monstrous difference between the adapters that use the lightning or 30 pin connecter and the headphone jack. For God's sake, if you care at all about sound, do not buy a headphone jack adapter, they are noisy as crap and the sound is inferior on every level.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and spend the extra $40 to get an L6 Sonic Port/iRig HD/etc that connect to device's peripheral bus. Even for casual practice use, I could not tolerate any of the heaphone interfaces and I tried three of them before caving and buying the Line 6.


 
Good to know.....I bought the Apogee straight out of the gate because a friend that tried the others recommended it; glad I did.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti

Is there any word on JamUp coming to the Mac/PC? I don't really like tablets


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Wow! You guys gassed me up to purchase the jamup pro xt and i now find my pod hd pro to be nothing more than a paperweight. I bought the metal pack and between merrow and ola's sig amps, i got instant sick tone that ive been trying for with the pod for 2 years. I dont even have to comp and EQ to get an organic and brutal sound. Now, how would i hook this up and use my pod hd as the interface to record into Reaper? Also, would it be possible to plug this into the pod on a clean setting so i could use it with a power amp and cab?


----------



## Blasphemer

Does anybody know of an interface/app that work with an android phone? I have a Galaxy Axiom (a baby Galaxy SIII, essentially), and would really like something to jam with when I'm not at home.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Android phones can't use apps like that. Really bad delay.


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just as upset as you. Kinda wish I went for the iPhone 4S when I got the chance.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I just encountered a problem with jamup. I thought i had the pro xt, but i did not. I then purchased the pro xt and now the expansion packs and effects that i bought for the non-pro wont carry over to the pro version and i dont want to purchase them again. Is there a way to make them carry over?


----------



## fitterhappier

Elric said:


> There is a monstrous difference between the adapters that use the lightning or 30 pin connecter and the headphone jack. For God's sake, if you care at all about sound, do not buy a headphone jack adapter, they are noisy as crap and the sound is inferior on every level.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and spend the extra $40 to get an L6 Sonic Port/iRig HD/etc that connect to device's peripheral bus. Even for casual practice use, I could not tolerate any of the heaphone interfaces and I tried three of them before caving and buying the Line 6.



Amen to this. Also - there is a big difference between the interfaces that rely on the headphone out of the iOS device vs. interfaces that have a dedicated line-out. Much cleaner sound (no iOS device clipping)


----------



## Zalbu

This kind of stuff sounds interesting, but is there any way to run a setup like this through a DAW or at least into your PC? An iPad Mini is much cheaper than I thought it'd be, but I don't know if it's worth picking one up since I don't really have any use for a tablet otherwise...


----------



## mnemonic

My understanding is that you would run the line-out into some other interface attached to your computer, unless there is an iOS interface I don't know about that can also be plugged into a computer via USB while also attached to your iphone/ipad.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Zalbu said:


> This kind of stuff sounds interesting, but is there any way to run a setup like this through a DAW or at least into your PC? An iPad Mini is much cheaper than I thought it'd be, but I don't know if it's worth picking one up since I don't really have any use for a tablet otherwise...


 
Yup.....I run this app on my phone with an Apogee Jam, and run an 1/8" cable out the headphone port into the mic port on my PC into Reaper.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> I just encountered a problem with jamup. I thought i had the pro xt, but i did not. I then purchased the pro xt and now the expansion packs and effects that i bought for the non-pro wont carry over to the pro version and i dont want to purchase them again. Is there a way to make them carry over?


 
Your stuff stays in iTunes/App store after you buy it.....you try un-installing the app on your phone, and then D/Ling again from your purchased apps? The dude from Positive Grid is on here.....I'm sure he could help you. Send him a PM and see what he says.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

steinmetzify said:


> Your stuff stays in iTunes/App store after you buy it.....you try un-installing the app on your phone, and then D/Ling again from your purchased apps? The dude from Positive Grid is on here.....I'm sure he could help you. Send him a PM and see what he says.



Yea i tried that. Did not work. I emailed them and was told that itunes recognizes the pro and non pro as separate apps to they dont carry over. His solution is to put in a claim with the apple store for a refund. Im gonna do that tonight bc these expansion packs ARE JUST THAT GOOD! This app has rekindled my song writing flame that my pod hd pro has been putting out lately. Merrows pro tone pedal is sick. Misha, i hope you are drafting a contract with these guy at jamup as we speak


----------



## cyb

Jamup continues to impress the hell out of me each time I use it. IMHO for high gain tones this app blows the POD hd away. I could never get a satisfactory high gain tone from the POD hd without spending what seemed like hours tweaking. The jamup app feels more like a real amp in the sense that you just twiddle a few knobs and you have a great tone.

I hope that eventually cab sims can be disabled so we can experiment with using third party impulses. If positivegrid ever makes a dedicated hardware unit I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## esp_eraser

Hi Guys I've had the Jamup pro app for a few weeks now and am really happy with it. 
It has exceeded my expectations for what an ios app could do.
I do have a question though and would appreciate any help as im not really a tech head or proficient at all with digital gear  

I was hoping I could run the jamup plug or irig plug straight into some monitors.(mackie mr8 mk2 in particular) Most of which Ive looked at though have rca, xlr and trs inputs whereas the ios are aux 1/8 plug.

Is there an adaptor of sorts I can purchase? and if so which one or do I need to run the jamup/irig plug into another interface that can handle multiple inputs such as the rca or xlr?

As I said im a   when it comes to the tech side, but being able to use the app and good quality speakers would be much more practical for practise and jamming alike 

Many thanks for any help


----------



## ZXIIIT

esp_eraser said:


> Hi Guys I've had the Jamup pro app for a few weeks now and am really happy with it.
> It has exceeded my expectations for what an ios app could do.
> I do have a question though and would appreciate any help as im not really a tech head or proficient at all with digital gear
> 
> I was hoping I could run the jamup plug or irig plug straight into some monitors.(mackie mr8 mk2 in particular) Most of which Ive looked at though have rca, xlr and trs inputs whereas the ios are aux 1/8 plug.
> 
> Is there an adaptor of sorts I can purchase? and if so which one or do I need to run the jamup/irig plug into another interface that can handle multiple inputs such as the rca or xlr?
> 
> As I said im a   when it comes to the tech side, but being able to use the app and good quality speakers would be much more practical for practise and jamming alike
> 
> Many thanks for any help



I run my iPad into a powered speaker via a 1/8 to XLR cable at shows.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Elric said:


> There is a monstrous difference between the adapters that use the lightning or 30 pin connecter and the headphone jack. For God's sake, if you care at all about sound, do not buy a headphone jack adapter, they are noisy as crap and the sound is inferior on every level.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and spend the extra $40 to get an L6 Sonic Port/iRig HD/etc that connect to device's peripheral bus. Even for casual practice use, I could not tolerate any of the heaphone interfaces and I tried three of them before caving and buying the Line 6.



Ok. Thanks for the input. I've an iPhone 5 and iPad 3 so with a headphone jack, I would be able to use both devices.

edit: Ok, looking at iRig HD now and I see now that I can be used with multiple types of input jacks. Great!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Could probably find an adapter so you can use 30-pin devices.


----------



## Nemonic

About the problem with Lite and Pro version: Have you tried restoring purchases inside the app?

It is possible that you would not hear difference between regular iOS interface and the one for plugging into headphone socket. It all depends on the internals, if it is well made, there is not a problem with anything.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Nemonic said:


> About the problem with Lite and Pro version: Have you tried restoring purchases inside the app?
> 
> It is possible that you would not hear difference between regular iOS interface and the one for plugging into headphone socket. It all depends on the internals, if it is well made, there is not a problem with anything.



I tried restoring the purchases but that did not work either. I am getting a few bucks back from apple but they wouldnt let me get refunded for the metal signature pack which was ten dollars. So i had to buy it again. No starbucks double ooo la la calorie packed coffee for me this week


----------



## FireInside

You guys sold me on the Jamup app. For high gain tones the metal pack is a must right? What are everyone's fav high gain amp models on there?


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I'd grab the metal pack and the metal signature pack. Keith's Fireball model is probably my favorite model for modern stuff. The Bogner Ecstacy model also rules


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ola's War model is one of my favorites right now too.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I like the 5153 models, using Merrow 5153 most often. That works well for "djent" tones too. Also, the JCM800 with a Tubescreamer is awesome for leads too


----------



## Chuck

Still can't get the War amp to sound as good as most other models


----------



## Steinmetzify

You're pickier than I am Chuck......I spun the dials and threw a delay on it and called it close enough for government work.


----------



## Chuck

I'm just going for a nice clear, aggressive and balanced tone. I just can't quite get it with the War amp


----------



## rockstarazuri

Maybe it's your pickups, guitar wood, or fingers?

It is a bit dark, bit it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah it's pretty bass heavy, IMO.....sounds good just for messing around with some lead lines with the Ola delay on it, but I don't think I'd use it for a show.


----------



## Chuck

Nah my guitar is fairly balanced. RGA121 with TZ/AN combo. Just can't get the right rhythm tone from it.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Or you could try messing about with an EQ filter before or after the amp. Cut lows with it or something


----------



## Underworld

Anyone knows if there are some similiar aps with Android?!


----------



## Chuck

rockstarazuri said:


> Or you could try messing about with an EQ filter before or after the amp. Cut lows with it or something



I have haha. Nothing quite does it. 

Oh well! The Merrow Fireball does it for me


----------



## Steinmetzify

Underworld said:


> Anyone knows if there are some similiar aps with Android?!


 
Nothing as far as I know....Android seems to have issues running music based apps; can't get rid of the delay.


----------



## mnemonic

dammit you guys!

I can't wait until I get my faulty sonicport replaced, I can't wait to try jamup.


----------



## MrYakob

My Sonic port just got delivered and is waiting for me when I get home! Sold my HD Pro to get an ipad just for Jam Up


----------



## Electric Wizard

Augh! Dammit you guys!

I'm sorely tempted to ditch my pod for an ipad with JamUp. The pod is my whole rig though, and I'm a little leery about ditching the patches I like and not having all those effects on tap.

Give me your best sales pitch to convince me. Demos have sounded hit or miss, like any gear. I like that the ipad has functionality beyond the pod, but I dunno. If I want to do effect-heavy ambient and post-rock stuff, can JamUp accommodate that? What about smooth mid-gain?


----------



## MrYakob

Electric Wizard said:


> Augh! Dammit you guys!
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to ditch my pod for an ipad with JamUp. The pod is my whole rig though, and I'm a little leery about ditching the patches I like and not having all those effects on tap.
> 
> Give me your best sales pitch to convince me. Demos have sounded hit or miss, like any gear. I like that the ipad has functionality beyond the pod, but I dunno. If I want to do effect-heavy ambient and post-rock stuff, can JamUp accommodate that? What about smooth mid-gain?



Will report back once I've got some time to play with it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Electric Wizard said:


> Augh! Dammit you guys!
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to ditch my pod for an ipad with JamUp. The pod is my whole rig though, and I'm a little leery about ditching the patches I like and not having all those effects on tap.
> 
> Give me your best sales pitch to convince me. Demos have sounded hit or miss, like any gear. I like that the ipad has functionality beyond the pod, but I dunno. If I want to do effect-heavy ambient and post-rock stuff, can JamUp accommodate that? What about smooth mid-gain?


 
There are mad effects in this thing dude....most of them are really good. Much better than my playing in fact.

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/tool


----------



## ZXIIIT

Electric Wizard said:


> Augh! Dammit you guys!
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to ditch my pod for an ipad with JamUp. The pod is my whole rig though, and I'm a little leery about ditching the patches I like and not having all those effects on tap.
> 
> Give me your best sales pitch to convince me. Demos have sounded hit or miss, like any gear. I like that the ipad has functionality beyond the pod, but I dunno. If I want to do effect-heavy ambient and post-rock stuff, can JamUp accommodate that? What about smooth mid-gain?



It can to an extent, you can use 1 amp and up to 6 pedals at once.

I did some koRn presets and that came in handy, tweaking possibilities are enormous.


----------



## hera666

What would be the best and cheaper option to amplify this to practice in a bedroom? Because I have the big cab on my living room but I want to use this in my bedroom and maybe when I go out with some friends. I was thinking maybe an active speaker? Which one, or what do you guys thing of maybe a Roland microcube just for the size and portability?


----------



## cyb

hera666 said:


> What would be the best and cheaper option to amplify this to practice in a bedroom? Because I have the big cab on my living room but I want to use this in my bedroom and maybe when I go out with some friends. I was thinking maybe an active speaker? Which one, or what do you guys thing of maybe a Roland microcube just for the size and portability?



you'll want something with a flat response. if you are planning on a portable rig a powered pa speaker such as an Alto ts112a or ts115a would be an ideal choice. studio monitors would work great as well.


----------



## ZXIIIT

This is overlooked, loud, and reliable.
Carvin.com : PM15A MOLDED ACTIVE MAIN/MONITOR SPEAKER


----------



## VonKebbels

I was reading this thread yesterday. Base on your recommendations I picked up JamUp Pro XT last night. I must say that I'm very impressed! 

I have it running on my iPhone and iPad. Do purchased extensions carry over to both devices with the restore purchased option?


----------



## esp_eraser

ZOMB13 said:


> This is overlooked, loud, and reliable.
> Carvin.com : PM15A MOLDED ACTIVE MAIN/MONITOR SPEAKER



Thanks alot for your feedback 
I was also able to find a 1/8 to dual xlr due to your previous post.
Is there a brand in particular you recommended for cables etc?


----------



## ridner

JamUp!


----------



## ZXIIIT

esp_eraser said:


> Thanks alot for your feedback
> I was also able to find a 1/8 to dual xlr due to your previous post.
> Is there a brand in particular you recommended for cables etc?



The one I have is a generic Guitar Center brand, it works, but I am looking for a Monster cable type 1/8 to XLR cable.


----------



## exarchangel

I've got positivegrid jamup pro xt, along with the Ola, Kieth, and Loomis signature amp pack, and this little thing's incredible. I use it to practice with headphones between classes, and it sounds amazing when recording into cubase via aux cable.

As for using it live on a PA, I found that I couldn't quite get it loud enough at band practices because you begin to get an INCREDIBLE WALL OF FEEDBACK


Its good for everything except playing live or in a band setting playing really loud. You can also run it into the line in on most amps, but again, you can't get too loud with it....anything above a comfortable living-room volume gets wicked feedback


----------



## exarchangel

VonKebbels said:


> I have it running on my iPhone and iPad. Do purchased extensions carry over to both devices with the restore purchased option?



yes


----------



## Elric

TerminalFunction said:


> Ok. Thanks for the input. I've an iPhone 5 and iPad 3 so with a headphone jack, I would be able to use both devices.
> 
> edit: Ok, looking at iRig HD now and I see now that I can be used with multiple types of input jacks. Great!


FYI: The Line 6 Sonic Port Supports both Lightning and 30pin iOS interfaces, as well. Includes both.


----------



## rockstarazuri

How do you get rid of the feedback in a live situation?


----------



## Steinmetzify

exarchangel said:


> yes



That. Have it on both iPads and my phone. No problems. Have fun dude; it's a blast to play with.


----------



## ZXIIIT

exarchangel said:


> Its good for everything except playing live or in a band setting playing really loud. You can also run it into the line in on most amps, but again, you can't get too loud with it....anything above a comfortable living-room volume gets wicked feedback





rockstarazuri said:


> How do you get rid of the feedback in a live situation?



You either have the amp turned up too high, no noise gate or have the app clipping (in the red)

I've never had an issue with feedback from JamUp live, and I've been using it live since June last year.

Set the app to a volume in the green/yellow area, then your PA/amp to level with the rest of the band (helps to have a decent speaker)


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

What would be the best way to use my pod hd pro as my interface for the jamup? Im dying to record using reaper but im not sure what kind of cable i need to purchase to do this. Im using the irig for now and have the 1/8 out.


----------



## tripguitar

well i for one would like to hear some more SSO demos of what this app can do/sound like.

lemmegetdemsoundcloudlinks?

thx


----------



## mnemonic

Got my new sonicport and it works great, but I'm getting some noticeable latency when using jamup (as well as line 6 mobile pod app). 

Turning on the 'ultra low latency' option gets rid of the latency, but then there are noticeable pops and clicks when playing. 

Is there any workaround for this? I don't want to start buying amp models if I'm not going to be able to use them. I'm using an iphone 4 if that makes any difference.


----------



## 1longhorn

^ This interests me also. I'm entertaining the Sonic Port for the outs. Anybody still experiencing problems with it recognizing JamUp? The Apogee Jam gets great reviews. I'm planning on picking up an iPad mini 2 when they are released. I'd rather spend the extra money on the lightning to 30 pin adapter cable for the Apogee Jam knowing it'll work rather than risking a purchase on the Sonic Port, if the issue persists.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got the Apogee Jam and I don't use the 'ultra low latency' option; haven't needed to as of yet....no pops or clicks here so far...think it's a great value for the money and how well it works with this app.

Using a 4s and an iPad (3?)


----------



## mnemonic

1longhorn said:


> ^ This interests me also. I'm entertaining the Sonic Port for the outs. Anybody still experiencing problems with it recognizing JamUp? The Apogee Jam gets great reviews. I'm planning on picking up an iPad mini 2 when they are released. I'd rather spend the extra money on the lightning to 30 pin adapter cable for the Apogee Jam knowing it'll work rather than risking a purchase on the Sonic Port, if the issue persists.



One of the reasons I got it was because of the additional outputs, and I could plug my monitor right into the 1/4" line out. Also I still have my faulty SonicPort, which turns out is fine, its just the cable that goes from Sonicport to iPhone that doesn't work. Faulty cable. 

Anyway, trying to find ways to reduce the popping, restarted phone, closed all background apps, put it in airplane mode, set JamUp to play in background so I could lock it so the screen isn't displayed, and its still popping. Not as bad, but still there. 

The Line 6 Mobile Pod app has an option to choose latency, and reducing that to 4ms works, no noticeable latency, no clicks or pops. Too bad it sounds like crap 

Kind of wish JamUp let you set how many ms the buffer was, so I could get a happy medium between no latency and no pops. 



*Is anyone else using JamUp with an iphone 4 without latency, or pops/clicks? What interface are you using? *


----------



## rockstarazuri

I'm using the Jamup plug, no problems on latency nor pops/clicks AFAIK.

That said, I'm not being too critical on the unit when it comes to stuff like latency etc. It sounds 'good enough' for me.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

tripguitar said:


> well i for one would like to hear some more SSO demos of what this app can do/sound like.
> 
> lemmegetdemsoundcloudlinks?
> 
> thx



Ok, please forgive me for the crappy performance but i threw this together real quick before my wife made me watch Scandal. I would love to actually spend time on this and do a youtube playthrough with the jamup but here you go for now. I used a couple of patches that i put together and a simple bass patch. 28.5 8 string with d'activators. No post eq. Lethargica Jamup tone test by seaside tony on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## VonKebbels

I went JamUp expansion pack crazy last night. Bought three or four.

I probably should also upgrade my Ampkit link interface to something better? Some of the popular interfaces (Jam, iRig HD) also seem work with Macs over USB. 

Is there a PC compatible interface available? I do have an old Macbook, but that thing is falling apart.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Focusrite iTrack Solo Audio Interface for iPad, Mac and PC | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## The Shit Wolf

Anyone see the Bulb tones in the latest tones shared on jamup? They're pretty sweet. Has misha said these are legit cus anyone could make a fake profile and put those up probably?
Sorry if this is old news


----------



## VonKebbels

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Focusrite iTrack Solo Audio Interface for iPad, Mac and PC | Musician's Friend



Thanks, but I was thinking of something more portable, plus I would also need to purchase a 30-pin to lightning adapter to use the iTrack with my iPhone.

I'll probably get the Apogee Jam.


----------



## morethan6

Got JamUp Pro XT yesterday - it's the soapy tits. My god.

Gonna try recording with it (instead of my Eleven Rack )

How the hell did they make this app sound soo good?


----------



## Chuck

VonKebbels said:


> Thanks, but I was thinking of something more portable, plus I would also need to purchase a 30-pin to lightning adapter to use the iTrack with my iPhone.
> 
> I'll probably get the Apogee Jam.



I like the Jam but I personally think the Sonic Port is more for your money. 



morethan6 said:


> Got JamUp Pro XT yesterday - it's the soapy tits. My god.
> 
> Gonna try recording with it (instead of my Eleven Rack )
> 
> How the hell did they make this app sound soo good?



Haha yeah I'm not sure. It's insane how great it sounds and how easy to use.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Ok, please forgive me for the crappy performance but i threw this together real quick before my wife made me watch Scandal. I would love to actually spend time on this and do a youtube playthrough with the jamup but here you go for now. I used a couple of patches that i put together and a simple bass patch. 28.5 8 string with d'activators. No post eq. Lethargica Jamup tone test by seaside tony on SoundCloud - Hear the world


 
LMAO at the 'crappy performance'! This was the best I've heard anyone make it sound, and I'm including all the pro demos too. This kicked major ass, dude.


----------



## Jzbass25

I've always felt I could get much better tone using VST's but people here are saying the headphone port plugs are much worse than the dock connector ones so I should give it another chance and get the irig pro (I've been wanting to use midi with my ipad for awhile anyway).


----------



## MBMoreno

Jzbass25 said:


> I've always felt I could get much better tone using VST's but people here are saying the headphone port plugs are much worse than the dock connector ones so I should give it another chance and get the irig pro (I've been wanting to use midi with my ipad for awhile anyway).




I really think you should 

It blew me away even with the iRig plug, but I can feel the impedance isn't being well matched, especially with low/mid gain patches. 

I'm also buying the iRig Pro because of the MIDI capability, it is a match made in Heaven for JamUp.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

steinmetzify said:


> LMAO at the 'crappy performance'! This was the best I've heard anyone make it sound, and I'm including all the pro demos too. This kicked major ass, dude.



Thanks man but i rushed the recording and got some digital clipping during the clean section. But coming from a die hard pod hd pro guy, this app is hands down a better product. What i like and wish line 6 did was really base the amp models like the real thing and incorporate the different channels on each amp like the recto modern/vintage switch etc. I do hope that jamup will give us the option to turn off the cab/mic ir so we can run it through a real cab as i dont want to go the powered speaker route. I am currently using the original irig into a lexicon alpha interface into my pc reaper. Im gonna play around with the new bulb patches tonight.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Thanks man but i rushed the recording and got some digital clipping during the clean section. But coming from a die hard pod hd pro guy, this app is hands down a better product. What i like and wish line 6 did was really base the amp models like the real thing and incorporate the different channels on each amp like the recto modern/vintage switch etc. I do hope that jamup will give us the option to turn off the cab/mic ir so we can run it through a real cab as i dont want to go the powered speaker route. I am currently using the original irig into a lexicon alpha interface into my pc reaper. Im gonna play around with the new bulb patches tonight.


 
Still sounded monstrous to me, sir. Yeah, I had an HD500 and couldn't ever really get it to sound like I wanted it to.....seemed to me that the cleans and mid-gain stuff rocked, but the high gain was lacking in a big way. This is just a better product all around....lot more user friendly, the high gain kicks all Line6 ass, and it's plug and play...I've gotten a lot of great sounds just D/Ling user created patches and tweaking them a tiny bit to suit me, or just throwing a delay on it. 

I'm hoping for the direct into cab option sooner rather than later as well. Think they've got a stellar thing going here, and listening to their user base is gonna have to happen to keep us interested...I ran it into a poweramp and out thru 2 2x12 monitors that my wife and daughter use for singing, and it wasn't great.....usable, but could have been better. Really kinda sucked on the low end, and turning off the cab/mic stuff would make it sound awesome.


----------



## Chuck

Really? It sounds pretty good through my Alto TS112a


----------



## rockstarazuri

For those who are interested, Bulb has uploaded his original patches online. Sounds good


----------



## Steinmetzify

Check em out tomorrow; thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

rockstarazuri said:


> For those who are interested, Bulb has uploaded his original patches online. Sounds good



Bulbs lead patch sounds fantastic. It feels like he let you borrow his axe fx and one of his million guitars. His rhythms are good too, but not too djenty unless you throw more gates/comps. I would like to see his protone pedal next to merrows in the future tho But my god the ola war, orange and merrow 5153 are perfect. This app has really gone above and beyond my expectations. Cant wait to see where they go from here.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm also tempted to sell my POD HD and pick this up, but how much is the entire package going to cost with amp packages and adapters and stuff if I pick up an iPad mini for ~$400 and manage to sell my HD400 for maybe ~$460 if I'm lucky? I already have a USB interface like this one because I want to run the setup through my DAW, so do I just run a 1/8 cable from the headphone input on the iPad into the USB interface?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Zalbu said:


> I'm also tempted to sell my POD HD and pick this up, but how much is the entire package going to cost with amp packages and adapters and stuff if I pick up an iPad mini for ~$400 and manage to sell my HD400 for maybe ~$460 if I'm lucky? I already have a USB interface like this one because I want to run the setup through my DAW, so do I just run a 1/8 cable from the headphone input on the iPad into the USB interface?


 
For $, I'm $132.01 into it, with the Apogee Jam, XT upgrade, metal pack, and sig pack....all the tones I need.

1/8" cable from the headphone out on the iPad into the mic input on my PC works into Reaper just fine...if all you want to do is just run into a DAW for scratch tracks you don't need the Fast Track at all; could use both if you wanted to.


----------



## MrYakob

Just played around with the Bulb patches for a solid 2 hours. I'm loooving the amount of purr in the main rhythm patch, the lead patch is quite excellent although I think I prefer the Andy James lead patch at the moment. Either way I am so glad I sold my POD for this!


----------



## swedishfish

Zalbu said:


> I'm also tempted to sell my POD HD and pick this up, but how much is the entire package going to cost with amp packages and adapters and stuff if I pick up an iPad mini for ~$400 and manage to sell my HD400 for maybe ~$460 if I'm lucky? I already have a USB interface like this one because I want to run the setup through my DAW, so do I just run a 1/8 cable from the headphone input on the iPad into the USB interface?



I got an iPod touch for 100 of craigslist, keeps up with JamUp perfectly, you don't really need the iPad.


----------



## osirisguitar

Zalbu said:


> This kind of stuff sounds interesting, but is there any way to run a setup like this through a DAW or at least into your PC? An iPad Mini is much cheaper than I thought it'd be, but I don't know if it's worth picking one up since I don't really have any use for a tablet otherwise...



AmpKit records dry and reamps in realtime. That means you can record on your phone/pad and then export recordings later for reamping on your computer. I use this all the time.

If you want the actual output of the amp sim you either record on the phone or run the output into a regular computer audio interface.


----------



## Chuck

The Fireball in JamUp rules, but is just maybe a bit too smooth sounding


----------



## SkullCrusher

Just bought the Griffin guitar connect cable, can't wait to see how Jamup works.

Can you play it through the iPad speakers?


----------



## Chuck

Yes but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Chuck said:


> Yes but I wouldn't recommend it.



Ok yes thanks,

I can imagine ahah


----------



## troyguitar

Has anyone used anything like this and had the audio output sent wireless to a PC/PA/amp via bluetooth or something?

I was thinking it might be cool to just attach an ipod touch to a guitar and then have a bluetooth receiver connected to PA for the easiest possible setup ever.


----------



## Chuck

^ I tried it and it didn't work. Not sure why though.


----------



## CatsMilk

So I was looking into getting a POD HD, but this sounds like it could be a better solution for less money. Looking at the different input methods. I already have an iPad 3 and a Macbook, so the Apogee JAM looks like the best way to go for what I'd get out of it.


On the question about bluetooth above, you could definitely get that to work but I'd advise against bluetooth if you want any kind of decent audio quality. Plus the bluetooth would most likely add some lag.


----------



## morethan6

Chuck said:


> The Fireball in JamUp rules, but is just maybe a bit too smooth sounding



It's all about the Merrow 5153 for me. Amazingly close to my now even more redundant Mk1 5150. Somebody please buy it off me! I can't stand it looking all puppy eyes at me...


----------



## Allealex

I play the thing through the standard iRig, and then into some crappy pc speakers. The tone I get blows the Pod.. You don't really need to tweak anything, you just plug in your guitar and get a beastly-in your face tone in seconds, I was literally blown away when I first tried Misha's patch.
I'm seriusly thinking about picking up a better interface like Apogee Jam or iRig HD and replace my Pod with a 2nd hand iPod (right now i'm using my dad's iPad, but since he's starting to pissing off 'cause I play all the time I need to find something else to play with ).


----------



## Steinmetzify

morethan6 said:


> It's all about the Merrow 5153 for me...


 
That.......it's a beast!


----------



## tripguitar

> Ok, please forgive me for the crappy performance but i threw this together real quick before my wife made me watch Scandal. I would love to actually spend time on this and do a youtube playthrough with the jamup but here you go for now. I used a couple of patches that i put together and a simple bass patch. 28.5 8 string with d'activators. No post eq. Lethargica Jamup tone test by seaside tony on SoundCloud - Hear the world


 
niiiiice! thanks for posting that the tones sound pretty damn good. i just ordered my jamup plug (because i cant afford the sonic port or jam at the moment... and i cant make up my mind between the two!)


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

tripguitar said:


> niiiiice! thanks for posting that the tones sound pretty damn good. i just ordered my jamup plug (because i cant afford the sonic port or jam at the moment... and i cant make up my mind between the two!)



Thanks. I just uploaded an updated letharica clean patch. I switched the chorus to the univibe but you gotta slow the speed down on the univibe a hair. (I forgot to double check the settings before i saved it)


----------



## Zalbu

osirisguitar said:


> AmpKit records dry and reamps in realtime. That means you can record on your phone/pad and then export recordings later for reamping on your computer. I use this all the time.
> 
> If you want the actual output of the amp sim you either record on the phone or run the output into a regular computer audio interface.


Nah, it's more that I want to replicate my current setup, where I run my POD HD through my DAW so I can use VSTs and stuff and play with headphones while I'm at the PC.


----------



## iron blast

has anyone figured out how to charge while using a sonic port and can you use a behringer fcb 1010 with it at the same time?


----------



## irrgent

Will this app work well on the older iPod touch 4th gen? Will their be any issues with it having the slower processor or different kind of connector on the bottom? I'm very interested in trying this out but I don't have the cash for a new iDevice at the moment.


----------



## ZXIIIT

irrgent said:


> Will this app work well on the older iPod touch 4th gen? Will their be any issues with it having the slower processor or different kind of connector on the bottom? I'm very interested in trying this out but I don't have the cash for a new iDevice at the moment.



Positive Grid site lists iPhone 5, iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS, iPad 4, iPad Mini, iPad 3, iPad 2, iPad; iPod touch 5, iPod touch 4 as working devices.


----------



## osirisguitar

Zalbu said:


> Nah, it's more that I want to replicate my current setup, where I run my POD HD through my DAW so I can use VSTs and stuff and play with headphones while I'm at the PC.



On my pc I just use my audio interface and VST amp sims instead, no need to involve the phone.


----------



## JohnIce

Just got JamUp and L6 Sonic Port and I really like it with headphones, but I can't ....ing get the outputs to work going into my audio interface... neither the headphone out nor the L6 outs (1/8" and 1/4"). I'm on iOS 6.1.3, and I've seen very few people saying they've had similar problems. Any of you know what the problem could be? I've tried restoring to factory default but it won't let me.

If my last option is to update to that horribly ugly iOS 7, I'm wondering if any of you have had any problems running JamUp and/or Sonic Port with it? Google isn't helping me on that.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

What interface are you using? I had to play with the dry/monitor mix knob to hear it in my headphones on my lexicon alpha. However i cant use it going to the line in on my pod hd pro.


----------



## MBMoreno

Perhaps you know this already, but here goes
It charges your device while being both audio and MIDI interface at the same time. It is ideal for using with JamUp in a live situation I think

I think I've found my portable live setup for the foreseeable future

Griffin StudioConnect Global - Thomann Portugal


----------



## swedishfish

irrgent said:


> Will this app work well on the older iPod touch 4th gen? Will their be any issues with it having the slower processor or different kind of connector on the bottom? I'm very interested in trying this out but I don't have the cash for a new iDevice at the moment.



I got a 4th gen iPod Touch just to use these apps and it works fine.


----------



## JohnIce

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> What interface are you using? I had to play with the dry/monitor mix knob to hear it in my headphones on my lexicon alpha. However i cant use it going to the line in on my pod hd pro.



It's a Focusrite Saffire PRO 14, but that doesn't appear to be a problem as the cable makes noise into my interface when I tap it. It's the iPad itself that doesn't send any audio. It has to be a setting or bug, because the headphone out and lightening connector both work fine for everything else but neither can send audio through an aux cable.


----------



## Elric

MBMoreno said:


> Perhaps you know this already, but here goes
> It charges your device while being both audio and MIDI interface at the same time. It is ideal for using with JamUp in a live situation I think
> 
> I think I've found my portable live setup for the foreseeable future
> 
> Griffin StudioConnect Global - Thomann Portugal



Note that there are two versions of that device. One for older units ( the one linked ) with the 30pin connector and one for Lightning port units (current iPads/iPhones).


----------



## Chuck

JohnIce said:


> It's a Focusrite Saffire PRO 14, but that doesn't appear to be a problem as the cable makes noise into my interface when I tap it. It's the iPad itself that doesn't send any audio. It has to be a setting or bug, because the headphone out and lightening connector both work fine for everything else but neither can send audio through an aux cable.



I'd try restarting the iPad. Just hold down the lock and home buttons until it automatically shuts off. That helps with a lot of Apple devices


----------



## JohnIce

Cheers for the tips! I got it working now, unfortunately I had to update to iOS7 for it to happen. It's a damn shame because I think it looks so ugly I'm actually put off using the iPad, it's like your sweet girlfriend who suddenly turned into a total bitch AND stopped wearing makeup at the same time. Looks like it was designed by a ....ing kid with a box of crayons. 

Anyway, on the subject of JamUp I _love_ it! I even got shivers at some point. My opinion is that, having used an Axe-Fx since 2009, there are in fact some things that you start to recognize as the Axe "sound" that you really can't get rid of. The JamUp isn't necessarily better overall, but the little "something" I find missing in the Axe-Fx's general hi-gain sound I can actually hear present in the JamUp, which makes me happy! That said I'm still honeymooning with it, but it sounds very promising!


----------



## warpedsoul

rockstarazuri said:


> For those who are interested, Bulb has uploaded his original patches online. Sounds good



I may have overlooked the info, but where can I find the patches?


----------



## ZXIIIT

warpedsoul said:


> I may have overlooked the info, but where can I find the patches?



JamUp Tone Share library within the app.


----------



## MBMoreno

Elric said:


> Note that there are two versions of that device. One for older units ( the one linked ) with the 30pin connector and one for Lightning port units (current iPads/iPhones).




Yeah, I know. And apparently it only works with iPads


----------



## Chuck

MBMoreno said:


> Yeah, I know. And apparently it only works with iPads



I've downloaded tons of patches with my iPhone. Works just fine


----------



## MBMoreno

Chuck said:


> I've downloaded tons of patches with my iPhone. Works just fine



I was talking about the Griffin StudioConnect


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just posting a quick pic/fan video from our gig with Psyclon 9 last week, first show using the new black JamUp plug.

Setup was guitar > iPad/Griffin Stombox > Carvin PA > FOH








Only video from that show, sorry about the audio


----------



## tripguitar

just got my jamup plug! super excited to try it out. what amps/packs should i purchase? is there one expansion that pretty much covers all bases?


----------



## fitterhappier

tripguitar said:


> just got my jamup plug! super excited to try it out. what amps/packs should i purchase? is there one expansion that pretty much covers all bases?



Definitely the signature metal pack. Everything that the other folks have described in this thread is in there. Can't go wrong!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

The merrow pro tone is all that and then some. Line 6 should work out a lucrative deal with positive grid and ditch all the L6 algorithms for these.


----------



## ZXIIIT

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> The merrow pro tone is all that and then some. Line 6 should work out a lucrative deal with positive grid and ditch all the L6 algorithms for these.



I've been holding out on buying a POD HD PRO just in case Positive Grid and Line 6 team up and do a JamUp Pro rack.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

ZOMB13 said:


> I've been holding out on buying a POD HD PRO just in case Positive Grid and Line 6 team up and do a JamUp Pro rack.



I have one and cant justify even turning it on anymore. But i did email positive grid about the future possibility of being able to disable cab/mic functions for use with a real guitar cab and i was told to "stay tuned". I may sell the pod hd pro once i know i can still use my cab and poweramp live with Jamup


----------



## ZXIIIT

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> I have one and cant justify even turning it on anymore. But i did email positive grid about the future possibility of being able to disable cab/mic functions for use with a real guitar cab and i was told to "stay tuned". I may sell the pod hd pro once i know i can still use my cab and poweramp live with Jamup



That's awesome! or even just to mix/match cabs within JamUp would be interesting.


----------



## Chuck

So yeah I sold my HD500 in favor of JamUp.


----------



## cyb

same here. I can't believe the HD500 has been out for what, 3, 4 years now and they still don't have a 5150 model available. Not the only reason I sold it though....


----------



## tripguitar

so i was wondering if anyone has used both the JamUp Plug and another plug like the sonic port or apogee jam...

i dont know if its my jamup plug or just the app in general, but all of the high gain amps have an incredible amount of noise/whitenoise/noisefloor. the noise gate gets rid of this noise when i'm not playing, but it bothers me knowing that the hiss is there when the gate opens.... also i know its not my guitar because i unplugged the guitar cable so it was just jamup to speakers.

can anyone confirm if the sonic port or apogee jam will reduce all this noise, or if its just the way the app sounds?


----------



## MrYakob

tripguitar said:


> so i was wondering if anyone has used both the JamUp Plug and another plug like the sonic port or apogee jam...
> 
> i dont know if its my jamup plug or just the app in general, but all of the high gain amps have an incredible amount of noise/whitenoise/noisefloor. the noise gate gets rid of this noise when i'm not playing, but it bothers me knowing that the hiss is there when the gate opens.... also i know its not my guitar because i unplugged the guitar cable so it was just jamup to speakers.
> 
> can anyone confirm if the sonic port or apogee jam will reduce all this noise, or if its just the way the app sounds?



I know that for me at least there is no noise when using the Sonic port. I haven't tried the JamUp Plug but I hear that the ios interfaces that use the headphone jack tend to have issues with noise and interference.


----------



## fitterhappier

tripguitar said:


> so i was wondering if anyone has used both the JamUp Plug and another plug like the sonic port or apogee jam...
> 
> i dont know if its my jamup plug or just the app in general, but all of the high gain amps have an incredible amount of noise/whitenoise/noisefloor. the noise gate gets rid of this noise when i'm not playing, but it bothers me knowing that the hiss is there when the gate opens.... also i know its not my guitar because i unplugged the guitar cable so it was just jamup to speakers.
> 
> can anyone confirm if the sonic port or apogee jam will reduce all this noise, or if its just the way the app sounds?



That's the crosstalk that is a result of the headphone-jack-based interfaces. Unavoidable.

The digital interfaces (like the Sonic Port, Jam, etc.) will not have this issue. You'll have your normal "amp noise" as a result of cranking the gain and/or volume, but the gate will solve that.


----------



## tripguitar

alright then!! thanks for the replies!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Using the Jam and no noise issues.


----------



## mnemonic

I tried out my sonic port on my brothers iphone (4s) and it sounds smooth as silk, no pops or clicks, no latency. I do get pops when i turn down the buffer size to eliminate latency on my iphone 4 though.

Time to upgrade i guess


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, considering going the JamUp Pro XT route as a backup/practice rig to my Kemper. Should be buying a rack soon and my Kemper would likely be living in it; so something light and portable that can still deliver would be idea. I have an IPhone but may pick up an IPad mini or first/second gen to replace my nexus 7. I'd likely also buy a blueboard to go along with it in case the Kemper packed in or just for warm up before shows/practise on the road. Those who own it, would you's be happy using it live?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys, considering going the JamUp Pro XT route as a backup/practice rig to my Kemper. Should be buying a rack soon and my Kemper would likely be living in it; so something light and portable that can still deliver would be idea. I have an IPhone but may pick up an IPad mini or first/second gen to replace my nexus 7. I'd likely also buy a blueboard to go along with it in case the Kemper packed in or just for warm up before shows/practise on the road. Those who own it, would you's be happy using it live?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3759667-post145.html


----------



## rockstarazuri

how do you guys set up your volume levels with the Jamup while recording? I'm not getting much gain (volume) while recording with it..


----------



## Dalcan

Does the Line6 SonicPort charge the iDevice?


----------



## God Hand Apostle

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Does the Line6 SonicPort charge the iDevice?



Newp, but AmpKit LiNK HD does.

Anyone using L6 SonicPort w/ Jamup Pro XT having tons of snap/crackle/popping especially when low latency engaged? I saw someone had this issue on like page 5, but no one else had experienced this issue yet...

I'm running a jailbroken 4s, and I've tried killing all programs/processes, airplane mode...everything I can think of...even when the guitar isnt plugged into the SonicPort, the thing is like rice crispies in my ears. Also, the Mobile POD app is silent, but not as good as jamup...all of that leads me to think I've isolated the issue to Jamup itself, and not the SonicPort...but it could also be that my phone doesnt have the CPU power to run this app how you guys are experiencing it. 

I may have found a reason to finally purchase the iPad, cause right now, I have no idea how anyone is like "Kills PODHD!! I'm selling mine!"

Just thought of this; it could also be that since my 4s is jailbroken, I'm not running the most current iOS?


----------



## Riley

God Hand Apostle said:


> Newp, but AmpKit LiNK HD does.
> 
> Anyone using L6 SonicPort w/ Jamup Pro XT having tons of snap/crackle/popping especially when low latency engaged? I saw someone had this issue on like page 5, but no one else had experienced this issue yet...
> 
> I'm running a jailbroken 4s, and I've tried killing all programs/processes, airplane mode...everything I can think of...even when the guitar isnt plugged into the SonicPort, the thing is like rice crispies in my ears. Also, the Mobile POD app is silent, but not as good as jamup...all of that leads me to think I've isolated the issue to Jamup itself, and not the SonicPort...but it could also be that my phone doesnt have the CPU power to run this app how you guys are experiencing it.
> 
> I may have found a reason to finally purchase the iPad, cause right now, I have no idea how anyone is like "Kills PODHD!! I'm selling mine!"
> 
> Just thought of this; it could also be that since my 4s is jailbroken, I'm not running the most current iOS?



Jamup does not seem to be like being run on jailbroken devices.


----------



## mnemonic

I had that issue with my sonicport and iphone 4, but it runs perfectly fine on my brothers 4s. Must be the jailbreak, if thats the only difference between my brothers 4s and yours.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

So once positive grid allows us to disable cab/mic sims, i will be selling my pod hd to make room for this. Markertek   |   Mobile Commerce


----------



## Elric

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> I have one and cant justify even turning it on anymore. But i did email positive grid about the future possibility of being able to disable cab/mic functions for use with a real guitar cab and i was told to "stay tuned". I may sell the pod hd pro once i know i can still use my cab and poweramp live with Jamup


I sent them a similar message when I first got it also. I'd encourage others to do the same the more requests they get the more clear it is that users are interested, plus it's another good way for them to distinguish from the compettion, since so far, no other iOS sim I know of supports it. 

I have serious thoughts about an iPad Mini->Power Amp->Cab practice set up or "light rig", since I have a nice 2x12 cab sitting right next to my computer. It'd be fun to A/B it versus one of my rack pre amps or try to tone match it, etc.


----------



## swedishfish

Elric said:


> I sent them a similar message when I first got it also. I'd encourage others to do the same the more requests they get the more clear it is that users are interested, plus it's another good way for them to distinguish from the compettion, since so far, no other iOS sim I know of supports it.
> 
> I have serious thoughts about an iPad Mini->Power Amp->Cab practice set up or "light rig", since I have a nice 2x12 cab sitting right next to my computer. It'd be fun to A/B it versus one of my rack pre amps or try to tone match it, etc.



Ampkit lets you disable cab sims.


----------



## GunpointMetal

maybe I missed it, but how does this thing handle patch changes as far as spillover/latency/loading new patches?


----------



## Elric

swedishfish said:


> Ampkit lets you disable cab sims.


That is good to know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ZXIIIT

GunpointMetal said:


> maybe I missed it, but how does this thing handle patch changes as far as spillover/latency/loading new patches?



Super fast, pretty much as soon as you tap it/change.


----------



## osirisguitar

swedishfish said:


> Ampkit lets you disable cab sims.



And it records dry so you can reamp on a computer later...


----------



## wakjob

Anyone prefer an ipad to a ipod for using an ios?

Seems like the larger screen would be beneficial... for theses older eyes. 

Also, does the ipad mini have the some A6X processor as the full size ipad?


----------



## capoeiraesp

iPad mini uses the same processor as the iPad 2. Wait another month if you're planning to buy a new iPad as the full size and mini are getting new A7 processors.


----------



## Thrashman

I just found this thread and I LOVE it!! 

I used to have an Apogee JAM that i regrettably sold.. I'm going to mov back to iPad amp modelling again next week and I would like tips on what interface to use!

I've heard alot of good stuff about the SonicPort, but I don't know alot about the other interfaces that are available now, except the JAM that I really liked. (Though it was a bit plasticky)

So.. educate me, folks! I want to stay under about £80 for this one.. I can get a Sonicport for about £77, is that a good deal? 

Oh, and what interfaces can double as a pc/mac-interface aswell? What ones lets me charge my iPad during use? (Not that important, but could be useful sometimes I guess..)

Thanks! I'm reading through the thread again to see if I can gather something useful as far as info..


----------



## wakjob

^ 
"Plasticky"? 

Meaning sounding like plastic or just a cheap feel in construction?


----------



## Thrashman

wakjob said:


> ^
> "Plasticky"?
> 
> Meaning sounding like plastic or just a cheap feel in construction?



Sorry for being a little unclear!

The construction. It felt plasticky(duh, the case is made of it..) and like it could break easily (the jack isn't really fixed to the plastic shell but is floating around inside, so if you were to push the jack in, it would most likely stick there and you would have to pry the casing open.

Shouldn't be a problem though, but it's the small things that make a big difference in the end! The sound quality was nothing short of stellar.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Thrashman said:


> I just found this thread and I LOVE it!!
> 
> I used to have an Apogee JAM that i regrettably sold.. I'm going to mov back to iPad amp modelling again next week and I would like tips on what interface to use!
> 
> I've heard alot of good stuff about the SonicPort, but I don't know alot about the other interfaces that are available now, except the JAM that I really liked. (Though it was a bit plasticky)
> 
> So.. educate me, folks! I want to stay under about £80 for this one.. I can get a Sonicport for about £77, is that a good deal?
> 
> Oh, and what interfaces can double as a pc/mac-interface aswell? What ones lets me charge my iPad during use? (Not that important, but could be useful sometimes I guess..)
> 
> Thanks! I'm reading through the thread again to see if I can gather something useful as far as info..


 Check out the upcoming Griffin Studio Connect HD. They got it right this time. Bigger opening for ipads with cases (otterbox etc), more I/Os including usb and midi ins and out to hook up usb keyboards, controllers, phantom power for mics. So im looking to try this in the future. Guitar>StudioConnect HD>ipad (jamup)into either pc with reaper, or live into poweramp and cab. Im gonna control it with my line6 shortboard>kenton usb to midi host> StudioConnect HD


----------



## Elric

Thrashman said:


> Oh, and what interfaces can double as a pc/mac-interface aswell? What ones lets me charge my iPad during use? (Not that important, but could be useful sometimes I guess..)
> 
> Thanks! I'm reading through the thread again to see if I can gather something useful as far as info..



There is a pretty cool list of interfaces with support info here:

Auria by WaveMachine Labs - Auria Audio Interfaces

I can't vouch for how current it is.


----------



## Elric

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Check out the upcoming Griffin Studio Connect HD. They got it right this time. Bigger opening for ipads with cases (otterbox etc), more I/Os including usb and midi ins and out to hook up usb keyboards, controllers, phantom power for mics. So im looking to try this in the future. Guitar>StudioConnect HD>ipad (jamup)into either pc with reaper, or live into poweramp and cab. Im gonna control it with my line6 shortboard>kenton usb to midi host> StudioConnect HD



That studio connect looks like it may be worth waiting for... I have an Amazon gift card burning a hole in my pocket but I might hold out for that and keep my current interface.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Elric said:


> That studio connect looks like it may be worth waiting for... I have an Amazon gift card burning a hole in my pocket but I might hold out for that and keep my current interface.



Im actually hoping that i can skip the kenton usb to midi host and hook up my fbv shortboard right to the Studio Connect HD. Anybody have an opinion on using the rca line level out for connecting monitors. Is rca an ok option?


----------



## wakjob

With the quality of ios's like Jamup, we're going to see this market explode with new products to service it.

Can't wait to see what Apogee has up their sleeve, because the Jam has already been bested by newer interfaces.


----------



## Allealex

wakjob said:


> With the quality of ios's like Jamup, we're going to see this market explode with new products to service it.
> 
> Can't wait to see what Apogee has up their sleeve, because the Jam has already been bested by newer interfaces.



Really? I thought the Jam was the best interface for this kind of stuff. What's better?


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Allealex said:


> Really? I thought the Jam was the best interface for this kind of stuff. What's better?


This> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AkBpCP3PdY


----------



## Allealex

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> This> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AkBpCP3PdY



Cool, thanks man  So, does the thing work as PC interface too?


----------



## wakjob

He says it will work with a PC interface in the vid.

@ $149 that thing is a super deal!


----------



## Allealex

Nice. Another reason to sell my Pod


----------



## slapnutz

This thread is great as I am noob when it comes to software modelers!

I had a few questions though...

Of all the "HD" interfaces (i.e. uses the Dock instead of Headphones) which ones:
1) ...charge the iPad/phone? (i think Ampkit Link HD was mentioned?)

2) ...have an output socket to connect to e.g. powered monitors instead of headphone out?

3) Is this dedicated output jack (question 2) "better" than the normal headphone jack for going into monitors/PAs?

4) What difference does the Ipad/iphone hardware make? i.e. does a less powerful model (iPad 1 vs iPad 3) mean less simultaneous effects/amps can be run?


Lastly, do any of these setups let you simulate say 2 different amps with effects simultaneously with a (e.g. 100ms) output delay into a stereo output? Kind of like a live double tracking of guitar. I take it the hardware interface would kinda influence the capabilities for this?


Also that Griffin Studio Connect looks sweet.

Sorry for the question guys, just though i'd get some opinions. Atm, i'm looking at the Line 6 Sonic port for the interface.
(this is all geared moreso towards an actual jamming setup rather than recording setup)


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Id seriously wait for the Studio Connect HD. It does what you want. It charges and has rca line level outs for studio monitors. It will hopefully serve as a PC interface as well. AFAIK it doesnt matter what ipad you have, they should all be the same as far as performance goes.


----------



## wakjob

Welp, I can't answer all your questions. For I am also new to this stuff.

But in regards to to your one question about the CPU power of the device, I've been reading a lot on the subject.

Most people are claiming that all this IOS stuff is nothing more than a novelty right now. 

"_I've been told that the latency is mostly the result of how iOS manages and prioritizes processing and that generally, tasks involving audio are way below the list of graphics and touch screen related activity. 
_

_In my experience with iOS coding, I've found that the graphics/screen related processing is actually LOWER in priority than most other routines on the device. However, having said that, there is not a great deal of developer control over thread priorities etc. because the underlying OS assumes a lot of control over that. There ARE methods to override sequencing and forcing execution, but then you tend to have other 'ripple down' issues.

But like others have said above - the processor and memory on these devices is still quite low spec as compared to what people are used to with dedicated DSP devices or desktop PCs. Bear in mind that the 'iDevices' were never really designed to be audio processing units, which makes what developers have achieved with them to be quite remarkable."_


----------



## God Hand Apostle

I un-jailbroke my 4s to see I could quell the crackle-pops and fix the latency issue I'm having on JamUp with SonicPort...its actually worse now. Any patch with delay is unusable, period. Patch changes take about 3 seconds. Rice crispies, yadda, yadda...

I've deleted and re-dl'd the app, removed otterbox, killed all running apps, airplane mode, etc. My phone just doesnt like it. Reading this thread, it's obviously working for people enough to sell their PODHD's. Sucks I'm that guy with the phone that doesnt like Jamup, but its manufactured tech...shit happens.

I've been wanting an iPad for a year or so, and can get a discount on them now, so I'll give that a whirl and report back. If anyone is having the same issues and following along, hopefully I can have some answers.


----------



## mnemonic

God Hand Apostle said:


> I un-jailbroke my 4s to see I could quell the crackle-pops and fix the latency issue I'm having on JamUp with SonicPort...its actually worse now. Any patch with delay is unusable, period. Patch changes take about 3 seconds. Rice crispies, yadda, yadda...
> 
> I've deleted and re-dl'd the app, removed otterbox, killed all running apps, airplane mode, etc. My phone just doesnt like it. Reading this thread, it's obviously working for people enough to sell their PODHD's. Sucks I'm that guy with the phone that doesnt like Jamup, but its manufactured tech...shit happens.
> 
> I've been wanting an iPad for a year or so, and can get a discount on them now, so I'll give that a whirl and report back. If anyone is having the same issues and following along, hopefully I can have some answers.



That seems really weird. I wonder if phones manufactured at different times have slightly different specs? 

I was able to run jamup (with a sonicport) using my brothers iphone 4s with no issues at all (its a new 4s though, maybe a few months old), but my iphone 4 gets crackles and pops to the point of being unusable (its 2 years old). 

I'm thinking I may try to pick up an iPad of some kind, since I wanna see what iphone comes out next year before upgrading.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isn't the iPhone 4S supposed to be more powerful than the standard 4? That could explain things.


----------



## tripguitar

> 4) What difference does the Ipad/iphone hardware make? i.e. does a less powerful model (iPad 1 vs iPad 3) mean less simultaneous effects/amps can be run?


 
first of all, not sure if im misinterpreting what you're asking, but you can only use one amp at a time. no mixing and matching two amps in the same patch.

i have pretty much the shittiest iOS device (early iPOD touch 8g 4th gen)and i'm running jamup with the metal sig pack and it works just fine. i can use every single pedal slot without a real problem. there are three "but's" to this.

1. changing patches with lots of fx can take a second or two.

2. if i turn on the "low-latency" option i get some pops and clicks. (this is enough for me to save up for a new iPad)

3. sometimes when i have lots of pedals in the signal flow, the touchscreen is a bit laggy, like when im turning knobs and stuff.


----------



## bloodstaindewok

I use iRig regular (non-HD) and PG JamUp Pro. I have the Ola/Merrow/Loomis pack and I absolutely love the amp models. Been wanting to grab the Bogner Ecstasy model but I'm not exactly sure how close it's gonna sound. Has anyone else tried that and can it nail that spongy saturation tone on the distorted end?


----------



## FireInside

Dudes,
I just got the Jamup app with the Signature Metal Pack. I am shocked at how good this thing actually sounds!  Thank you guys for the recommendation. 

I do have a question though....I am using this with my iPad mini and the iRig adapter. As you guys probably know the adapter plugs into the headphone jack. I have a decent Bluetooth speaker I would like to use sometimes instead of headphones. Is it possible to use an external Bluetooth speaker when something is plugged into the headphone jack? I can't seem to get it to work.
Thanks in advance.

Edit: Brain fart, I guess I could just use a cable from the headphone out straight to the speaker.  wireless would be cool but I need a guitar cable anyway so no biggie.


----------



## bloodstaindewok

FireInside said:


> Dudes,
> I just got the Jamup app with the Signature Metal Pack. I am shocked at how good this thing actually sounds!  Thank you guys for the recommendation.
> 
> I do have a question though....I am using this with my iPad mini and the iRig adapter. As you guys probably know the adapter plugs into the headphone jack. I have a decent Bluetooth speaker I would like to use sometimes instead of headphones. Is it possible to use an external Bluetooth speaker when something is plugged into the headphone jack? I can't seem to get it to work.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: Brain fart, I guess I could just use a cable from the headphone out straight to the speaker.  wireless would be cool but I need a guitar cable anyway so no biggie.



Fire from personal experience make sure that if you are using the speaker to go into the settings and change the output mode to speaker. It's a pretty braindead tip but I was using my computer speakers and wondering why I was sounding thin and getting lots of feedback. And then I realized I was a dummy.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the iPhone 4S supposed to be more powerful than the standard 4? That could explain things.



yes, and that makes sense in my situation, however he's using a 4S and getting pops/clicks where I used a 4S with no issues. Therefore there must be some differences between these two phones of the same model. He's in the US and I'm in the UK so maybe different countries have slightly different phones or something.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bloodstaindewok said:


> I use iRig regular (non-HD) and PG JamUp Pro. I have the Ola/Merrow/Loomis pack and I absolutely love the amp models. Been wanting to grab the Bogner Ecstasy model but I'm not exactly sure how close it's gonna sound. Has anyone else tried that and can it nail that spongy saturation tone on the distorted end?


 
I have that one....it's all right, but not my favorite. I'm not really a huge Bogner fan, except for the Uber....it's pretty close, but not exact. If you're looking for a close approximation it's there, but no it doesn't sound EXACTLY like the 101 gained out.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hey everyone, if anyone is interested, I uploaded 3 updated Korn presets, a Meshuggah style preset and 3 of my own presets to the JamUp Tone Share library,
Search "Zombie 13" or "KoRn" or "Meshuggah"

If you haven't seen it, some chunky Death Metal with JamUp.


----------



## slapnutz

tripguitar said:


> first of all, not sure if im misinterpreting what you're asking, but you can only use one amp at a time. no mixing and matching two amps in the same patch.



Thanks man, yeah your interpreted my question fine.

I also noticed in reviews that the Line 6 Sonic Ports "line out" is Stereo. Does this technically mean if a modeler app/update comes out where you can run 2 amp sims simultaneously, you could pan them hard left/right and use the Sonic Port to output to x2 Monitors/speakers?

Also came across this
iO Dock Pro Audio Dock For iPad







It has MIDI and Footswitch ports but once again, I'm guessing this is only useful if apps like JamUp..etc... support this in the software?
Anyone used this? Just asking as this is only $30 more expensive than the Sonic Port in my local shop.


----------



## tripguitar

slapnutz said:


> Thanks man, yeah your interpreted my question fine.
> 
> I also noticed in reviews that the Line 6 Sonic Ports "line out" is Stereo. Does this technically mean if a modeler app/update comes out where you can run 2 amp sims simultaneously, you could pan them hard left/right and use the Sonic Port to output to x2 Monitors/speakers?
> 
> Also came across this
> iO Dock Pro Audio Dock For iPad
> 
> It has MIDI and Footswitch ports but once again, I'm guessing this is only useful if apps like JamUp..etc... support this in the software?
> Anyone used this? Just asking as this is only $30 more expensive than the Sonic Port in my local shop.


 
If it has a line out in stereo then yes you could pan hard left and hard right (if whatever app your using allows it) but since most monitors have a seperate input for left and right, you would have to have a cable that splits from one stereo signal to two balanced mono signals.

or if you bought the adapter to go from 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch, some home monitors have an aux in that accepts a stereo signal. the m-audio AV-40's come to mind... but they dont sound the best.

not sure about the alesis, but i think you're right in that the software would have to support the hardware for it to work.


----------



## hera666

you guys know if the iLoud will be compatible with jammup? I need something extra small and portable like that


----------



## Chuck

I'm diggin the Dual Rec model so hard right now. It's seriously incredible, but makes me want a real dual rec


----------



## MBMoreno

Chuck said:


> I'm diggin the Dual Rec model so hard right now. It's seriously incredible, but makes me want a real dual rec



For me it confirmed that I never really liked rectifiers 

That being said, I got some serious tones out of it


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hey dudes I'm getting an Ipad Air for Chirstmas, what kind of interface do you think are the best in the 100$ range? Another thing, how good are the effects in JamUp XT Pro compared for example with a POD HD or an Eleven Rack?
I've been following this thread in the shadows, but I will rise with the "Air"
Thanks.
PD: I know, what a bad joke


----------



## Chuck

^ for $100 the sonic port can't be beat. I have a sonic port and a Apogee jam, they both sound awesome but the sonic port has more I/O capabilities. 

And for the most part id say the effects are pretty great! Probably on par with the HD series


----------



## wakjob

HA!

My buddy just came over with his iphone 4s loaded with Jamup Pro w/Metal Pack, and an Apogee Jam...

We plugged it into my stereo in the living room and... HOLY COW IS IT GOOD!
Just dickin' around with it for an hour or so I was pretty damn impressed. 

The cleans and effects are very good.
Low - medium gain stuff is much better than I expected. 
The high gain/metal amps are as good as anything I've tried. Impressive actually.

I'm gonna ding it on the Marshall tone though because I'm a prick about my favorite amps.
Positive Grid should collaborate with *Soft Tube* on the Marshall algorithms.

Typical VST type feel, but with no latency. But I feel the noise gate is the worst offender of simulating latency with this and most other plugins.

Really nice fidelity through my vintage 70's stereo system, and maybe even better through my Sony MDR 7502 headphones.


----------



## MBMoreno

Anyone used the BlueBoard already? 

I want one, but is it worth it?


----------



## wakjob

Blueboard?


----------



## slapnutz

wakjob said:


> Blueboard?


IK Multimedia | iRig BlueBoard - Bluetooth MIDI pedalboard


----------



## tripguitar

Chuck said:


> ^ for $100 the sonic port can't be beat. I have a sonic port and a Apogee jam, they both sound awesome but the sonic port has more I/O capabilities.
> 
> And for the most part id say the effects are pretty great! Probably on par with the HD series


 
well i dont know for sure because i havent used them, but i plan on getting the peavey ampkit link hd only because it has the ins/outs i need but it also charges your iDevice, which i dont _think_ the sonic port does?

I'd hate to not be able to play becuase i forgot to charge my device. but im also surprised the ampkit link hd hasnt been mentioned here much... is there some flaw im overlooking?

EDIT: the peavey ampkit link hd is also $100


----------



## mnemonic

tripguitar said:


> also charges your iDevice, which i dont _think_ the sonic port does?



nope


----------



## fitterhappier

tripguitar said:


> well i dont know for sure because i havent used them, but i plan on getting the peavey ampkit link hd only because it has the ins/outs i need but it also charges your iDevice, which i dont _think_ the sonic port does?
> 
> I'd hate to not be able to play becuase i forgot to charge my device. but im also surprised the ampkit link hd hasnt been mentioned here much... is there some flaw im overlooking?
> 
> EDIT: the peavey ampkit link hd is also $100



The Ampkit link HD has suffered from a severe lack of marketing from Peavey, which is a shame because from everything I've read, it's a pretty decent unit. It does indeed charge your device (which the Sonic Port does not), and I think the specs are similar to that of the Sonic Port.

I ended up buying the Sonic Port because I was able to find more information about it, and I had a very bad experience with the original Ampkit Link.


----------



## haydn

The BlueBoard is looking nice, but I recently bought a Griffin Stompbox. I like it but it prevents me from using a digital interface


----------



## silent suicide

I read through the thread and I saw some really positive stuff that got me wondering.
So I got a Ipad mini for my birthday from the gf.
Now I would like to use the JamUp with it on headphones, but also be able to send it through my amp so I can get it to play loud and unleash hell.
Which little plug would be best for my needs?
iRig Stompbox
Griffin footwswitch
JamUp Plug
Sonic Port
Or wait for the griffin Studio Connect HD

I am leaning towards the iRig Stomp if it will work with JamUp.

Thanks guys


----------



## slapnutz

silent suicide said:


> Now I would like to use the JamUp with it on headphones, but also be able to send it through my amp so I can get it to play loud and unleash hell.
> Which little plug would be best for my needs?
> 
> Thanks guys



Firstly disclaimer, i'm new to this myself but from what I have read/seen.... others feel free to correct me.

*iRig Stompbox* = Yes, however it uses headphone/mini jack on the iPad for guitar signal chain input which many people say gives a inferior sound compared to devices that connect to the 30pin/lighting/hd connector???
*Griffin footwswitch* = Yes, however again you'll have to connect your guitar to the iPad headphone/mini jack. The Footswitch itself uses the HD (30pin/lighting) connector but its only to for control, not audio input.
*JamUp Plug* = maybe (unsure if both headphones and lineout are independent but again TBH people seem to recommend HD connectors interfaces and JamUp Plug is not one)
*Sonic Port* = yes
*Studio Connect HD* = unsure, but it looks like it uses HD connector and does both line & speaker out._(bonus, charges iPad too)_

Just fyi, but another contender for your scenario is *Peaveys Ampkit Link HD*.
It has a HD interface & independent outputs for Lineout and Headphones. _(bonus, charges iPad too)_

*EDIT: *Sorry I thought you wanted to output to BOTH your headphones and lineout/amp simultaneously. If you'll only be switching between one or the other, then all devices are fine. Only difference left is the use of the Headphone/Mini jack Vs HD jack for "sound quality".


----------



## silent suicide

slapnutz said:


> Firstly disclaimer, i'm new to this myself but from what I have read/seen.... others feel free to correct me.
> 
> *iRig Stompbox* = Yes, however it uses headphone/mini jack on the iPad for guitar signal chain input which many people say gives a inferior sound compared to devices that connect to the 30pin/lighting/hd connector???
> *Griffin footwswitch* = Yes, however again you'll have to connect your guitar to the iPad headphone/mini jack. The Footswitch itself uses the HD (30pin/lighting) connector but its only to for control, not audio input.
> *JamUp Plug* = maybe (unsure if both headphones and lineout are independent but again TBH people seem to recommend HD connectors interfaces and JamUp Plug is not one)
> *Sonic Port* = yes
> *Studio Connect HD* = unsure, but it looks like it uses HD connector and does both line & speaker out._(bonus, charges iPad too)_
> 
> Just fyi, but another contender for your scenario is *Peaveys Ampkit Link HD*.
> It has a HD interface & independent outputs for Lineout and Headphones. _(bonus, charges iPad too)_
> 
> *EDIT: *Sorry I thought you wanted to output to BOTH your headphones and lineout/amp simultaneously. If you'll only be switching between one or the other, then all devices are fine. Only difference left is the use of the Headphone/Mini jack Vs HD jack for "sound quality".



Yeah, I intend to use one at a time so that's no biggie.
I guesse the Sonic port would be best, but then I can't charge the Pad at the same time, so it will be either the JamUp Plug or the Sonic Port.
Not sure if you would notice the difference in sound quality unless you use them side by side to compare, and people seem to get great sounds from both.
Cheers for a fast reply.


----------



## MrYakob

silent suicide said:


> Yeah, I intend to use one at a time so that's no biggie.
> I guesse the Sonic port would be best, but then I can't charge the Pad at the same time, so it will be either the JamUp Plug or the Sonic Port.
> Not sure if you would notice the difference in sound quality unless you use them side by side to compare, and people seem to get great sounds from both.
> Cheers for a fast reply.



Honestly, the battery life on these newer ipads is such that not being able to charge your iPad while playing isn't the end of the world. Obviously that's just my opinion and your needs may vary but I haven't had a single instance in which I've needed to stop playing to charge the device.


----------



## Dalcan

I need some help!! I just got my jamup plug and it works great with my headphones. 

When I plug it into my mbox into reaper, I get a staticy high pitched sound. 


I tested the mbox playing audio and with my guitar direct and it works fine.


I am confused. Help please!


----------



## ZXIIIT

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> I need some help!! I just got my jamup plug and it works great with my headphones.
> 
> When I plug it into my mbox into reaper, I get a staticy high pitched sound.
> 
> 
> I tested the mbox playing audio and with my guitar direct and it works fine.
> 
> 
> I am confused. Help please!



How are you connecting it to it?


----------



## Dalcan

ZOMB13 said:


> How are you connecting it to it?



Guitar to jamup plug, plug to iPad/jamup app, app to mbox, mobox to reaper.


----------



## MBMoreno

Do you have the settings on JamUp set to speakers or headphones?


----------



## Dalcan

MBMoreno said:


> Do you have the settings on JamUp set to speakers or headphones?



Headphones


----------



## slapnutz

silent suicide said:


> Yeah, I intend to use one at a time so that's no biggie.
> I guesse the Sonic port would be best, but then I can't charge the Pad at the same time, so it will be either the JamUp Plug or the Sonic Port.
> Not sure if you would notice the difference in sound quality unless you use them side by side to compare, and people seem to get great sounds from both.
> Cheers for a fast reply.



No worries man. I'm looking to get a Sonic Port myself since its uses HD connector and had good quality I/O connectors, rpice, fairly simple and compact...etc.... As far as charging, its true, modern day iPad battery life lasts for ages so not having a charging option isnt a deal breaker.

Also Positive Grid seem to be *teasing something new* on their facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/positivegrid


----------



## Merge

After reading over this thread, I've decided that an Ipad and this app will be under my Christmas tree this year, as a gift to myself!!


----------



## tripguitar

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Guitar to jamup plug, plug to iPad/jamup app, app to mbox, mobox to reaper.


 
are you going into a "line in" or a "direct in" into the mbox? if you're using an 1/8" to 1/4" adapter, is it TS or TRS?


----------



## Dalcan

tripguitar said:


> are you going into a "line in" or a "direct in" into the mbox? if you're using an 1/8" to 1/4" adapter, is it TS or TRS?



I am going into a line, or direct in.

The cable I am using is a Hosa Cable CMP105 1/8 Inch TRS to 1/4 Inch TS Cable


----------



## protest

If you purchase an expansion pack for Jamup on one device, do you have to purchase it again for another device, or does it identify that the user account has purchased that upgrade already?

I bought the metal sig pack on my wife's iPhone, but couldn't find a way to get it onto her iPad. I actually didn't even see it available for download, so maybe they did away with it?


----------



## Dalcan

protest said:


> If you purchase an expansion pack for Jamup on one device, do you have to purchase it again for another device, or does it identify that the user account has purchased that upgrade already?
> 
> I bought the metal sig pack on my wife's iPhone, but couldn't find a way to get it onto her iPad. I actually didn't even see it available for download, so maybe they did away with it?



Hit the shopping cart in the lower left, tap one of the choices on the bottom (amps, effects), then in the upper right hit restore purchases.


----------



## protest

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Hit the shopping cart in the lower left, tap one of the choices on the bottom (amps, effects), then in the upper right hit restore purchases.



Hmm, I did that last night, and nothing happened lol.


----------



## tripguitar

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> I am going into a line, or direct in.
> 
> The cable I am using is a Hosa Cable CMP105 1/8 Inch TRS to 1/4 Inch TS Cable


 
line in and direct in are 2 very different things. a line in accepts a signal at line level. a direct in (aka instrument in) is instrument level. the output of jamup pro is a line level signal. basically you only ever use direct in or instrument in if you are plugging the guitar DIRECTLY into it.

so make sure you are using a line in.

also, TS is not the correct connection for a line level signal, you'll want a TRS. you can do this by either getting the right cable or if you have a regular 1/8" male to 1/8" male cable (like the one you would use to hook up a phone to your car aux in) you just need the right adapter.

i use an 1/8" to 1/8" with the adapter because while my daw requires a 1/4" TRS, my computer speakers have an 1/8" aux in. this way i can go between the two using the same cable.

hope that helps!


----------



## silent suicide

I have one more question, would you be able to put the sonic port in the amps fx send and return?
Can you record with the normal app or do you need to get the pro for everything to work optimal?


----------



## Dalcan

tripguitar said:


> line in and direct in are 2 very different things. a line in accepts a signal at line level. a direct in (aka instrument in) is instrument level. the output of jamup pro is a line level signal. basically you only ever use direct in or instrument in if you are plugging the guitar DIRECTLY into it.
> 
> so make sure you are using a line in.
> 
> also, TS is not the correct connection for a line level signal, you'll want a TRS. you can do this by either getting the right cable or if you have a regular 1/8" male to 1/8" male cable (like the one you would use to hook up a phone to your car aux in) you just need the right adapter.
> 
> i use an 1/8" to 1/8" with the adapter because while my daw requires a 1/4" TRS, my computer speakers have an 1/8" aux in. this way i can go between the two using the same cable.
> 
> hope that helps!





I have both of the things you just linked. Below is a picture of the mbox. Which input should I be using?


----------



## Merge

I have a question for you folks out there. Would I be able to run this into a power amp, and send the signal to a 2X12 or a 4X12, and if so, what would I need to do that??


----------



## tripguitar

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> I have both of the things you just linked. Below is a picture of the mbox. Which input should I be using?


 

well since your mbox has the direct in and line in in the same jack, you can't be wrong!! lol just make sure the pad is on. basically on your unit:

*pad on = "line level ready"*
and
*pad off = "instrument level ready"*

with the pad on and the TRS cable, you should be getting good signal. if you're still getting the weird noise, then its something else entirely.

I will say i tried plugging my jamup plug into the aux in in my car (2013 subaru impreza) to play during my lunch break at work and i got a very bad high pitched squeal/white noise mix. couldnt figure out why that happened, since it doesnt happen anywhere else, and the aux in in the car works fine with regular phones/ipods... i never figured that one out.


----------



## Dalcan

tripguitar said:


> well since your mbox has the direct in and line in in the same jack, you can't be wrong!! lol just make sure the pad is on. basically on your unit:
> 
> *pad on = "line level ready"*
> and
> *pad off = "instrument level ready"*
> 
> with the pad on and the TRS cable, you should be getting good signal. if you're still getting the weird noise, then its something else entirely.
> 
> I will say i tried plugging my jamup plug into the aux in in my car (2013 subaru impreza) to play during my lunch break at work and i got a very bad high pitched squeal/white noise mix. couldnt figure out why that happened, since it doesnt happen anywhere else, and the aux in in the car works fine with regular phones/ipods... i never figured that one out.





That's what sounds like is happening on my set up.


----------



## ZXIIIT

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Guitar to jamup plug, plug to iPad/jamup app, app to mbox, mobox to reaper.



What kind of cable are you using to connect the ipad to mbox>?


----------



## Dalcan

ZOMB13 said:


> What kind of cable are you using to connect the ipad to mbox>?



Hosa Cable CMP105 1/8 Inch TRS to 1/4 Inch TS Cable


----------



## wakjob

I've found that things need to be plugged in, in a series of steps.

First, plug your guitar into the IOS interface.
Then, plug the interface into the i-device. 30pin ect...
Then, plug in either the 3.5mm headphone out on the i-device or one of the outputs on the ISO interface if they have them, and that's the way you want to go, to what ever recording setup or amp+speakers you desire.

If I didn't follow these steps with the iphone 4s, it turned the iphone into a microphone.
Weird and aggravating at first until I figured it out. It would squeal like a stuck pig, and the phone was like I said, super microphonic. Much like an acoustic pickup.


----------



## Dalcan

wakjob said:


> I've found that things need to be plugged in, in a series of steps.
> 
> First, plug your guitar into the IOS interface.
> Then, plug the interface into the i-device. 30pin ect...
> Then, plug in either the 3.5mm headphone out on the i-device or one of the outputs on the ISO interface if they have them, and that's the way you want to go, to what ever recording setup or amp+speakers you desire.
> 
> If I didn't follow these steps with the iphone 4s, it turned the iphone into a microphone.
> Weird and aggravating at first until I figured it out. It would squeal like a stuck pig, and the phone was like I said, super microphonic. Much like an acoustic pickup.



I tried that and it's helped a little.

Now what I am noticing is that the guitar is SO LOW. I have to turn the output up all the way on the app for me to hear anything and when I do, it's VERY staticy. I tested the cables out with my iPhone playing music onto the track and it seems find. It definitely seems like a problem with the plug or the app. Any idea's with this info?


----------



## wakjob

Test that Hosa CMP105 with something else if you can.
Just try playing music mp3's through the M-box or your guitar amp... or something.

If it works, then it's gotta be the JamUp plugin interface. You've eliminated everything else.


----------



## Dalcan

I redownloaded the app and that seemed to fix it. Thanks so much for the help guys.


----------



## Seanthesheep

so is something like this compatible with a lot of the iOS apps?

Avid Fast Track Solo - Standard | Sweetwater.com

and for the smaller iOS adapters for modellers, is the general preference the headphone input ones or the dock connector ones?


----------



## Axayacatl

quick question

I'm running guitar --> Line 6 Sonic Port > Lightning Connector --> iPad Mini. 

With Mobile Pod I get sound out of the headphone port on the Sonic Port but in the JamUp Pro app I have to go through the iPad's headphone port. Is this normal? I thought the JamUp Pro XT was a Core Audio application.


----------



## Chuck

When I use my sonic port with JamUp I can monitor from my phone or the sonic port, not sure about mobile pod though, I have barely messed with that.


----------



## wakjob

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> I redownloaded the app and that seemed to fix it. Thanks so much for the help guys.



OR... the app was somehow jacked up?


----------



## MrYakob

So I just bought myself an Audiobox 22vsl with the intention of running the sonic port into it to record guitars. Turns out there are no line level inputs on the interface, only instrument level. Is this going to be a problem? I know that the 44vsl has line in's but I'd rather not have to return my 22 and spend an extra $100

EDIT: I should also add that I did not realize this until this morning, and I had it plugged in last night and it sounded fine to me. Is it one of those things where it's not a problem if it sounds fine? Or am I running the risk of damaging something? It wasn't clipping or distorting at all.


----------



## Axayacatl

Chuck said:


> When I use my sonic port with JamUp I can monitor from my phone or the sonic port, not sure about mobile pod though, I have barely messed with that.



THanks... but.. damn.. dunno what i'm doing wrong... 
It only gives me the option of headphone and speaker out.


----------



## silent suicide

Well I kinda found the answer to my own question here.
Overview | Sonic Port | Line 6


----------



## tripguitar

quoted from the webz:



> *What does "line level" mean?*
> 
> A device that operates at line level either has a very strong output signal, or only functions properly when you feed a very strong signal into it. Examples of line level _outputs_ include mic preamps, mixers, the "line out" of an amp, and some effects-loop "send" jacks. _Inputs_ needing this level include power amps, most rackmount signal processors, and some effects-loop "returns". This is in contrast to "*instrument level*" which is what typically comes direct from a guitar or bass, and "*mic level*" which is the typical output of a microphone or DI box. Both are much lower than line level.
> 
> Generally speaking if you send an instrument-level signal into a device that needs line-level input, you will get weak sound, inadequate processing, and probably extra noise as you boost the signal to compensate. If you send a line-level signal into a device that's meant for instrument or mic-level input, you will get distortion. The effects loop on many amps is designed to both send and receive line-level signals, so putting a typical _pedal_ in the loop will often get noise, weakness, and distortion. You may find some exceptions though: either an amp loop that can operate at instrument level, or a pedal that can operate at line level.
> 
> The "loudness" or "strength" of an audio signal inside your rig is measured in AC voltage. However the numbers you'll read in an amp's manual or on a website are usually given in dB or dBu, not voltage. The term *dB* (decibel) by itself means the amount a signal level changes in relation to wherever it started. When you see gear specs that say "-10 dBv" or "+4 dBu", they are telling you how much _lower_ or _higher_ the average output is relative to a specific fixed reference voltage. That voltage is usually either 1.0 V, referred to as "0 dBv", or 0.78 V, referred to as "0 dBu". The terms dB*v*, dB*u*, and dB*m* have different values, but they all have that third letter that signifies a specific reference point; you can use them to calculate voltage levels.
> 
> Some common levels you'll see:
> +4 dBu is "professional" line level, common in modern pro recording gear, and it is about 1.25 V.
> 0 dBv is an average line level, typical output from rackmount guitar/bass preamps.
> -10 dBv is "consumer" line level, common with older and cheaper recording gear.
> -20 dBu is roughly _in the neighborhood_ of a typical instrument's output.
> -30 dBu is again _in the neighborhood_ of a typical microphone or DI box's output.
> However, instruments and microphones can have a very wide range of output levels in reality, so it is most practical to think of instrument-level and mic-level in/outputs as just "a lot lower than line level", rather than calculating specific dB amounts.
> 
> It may even be necessary sometimes to boost one "line level" output by using another gain stage, for example if the first output is specified for -10 dBv and the device you're trying to drive is designed to operate best with a +4 dBu input level. Remember that decibel numbers _by themselves_ are just ratios in reference to a specific starting point, not a fixed value; in other words, 35 dB gain from one device can result in the same actual level as 50 db gain, or 10 dB, or even _-20_ dB from another device--it all depends on what values each separate engineer started with. 35 dB gain from a boost pedal is a lot, but it _may not necessarily_ get you up to the +4 dBu level needed to drive most power amps, for example. So look for that third letter after the dB to know that you're dealing with a fixed reference point, and therefore a firm value for the highest average voltage output. +4 dBu is the same level all around the world.


 
hopefully that can clear up some instrument/line in questions some of you may have had. also relevant to the above:


instrument level signal = unbalanced cable with a TS connector






line level signal = balanced cable with a TRS connector


----------



## cyb

just saw this on jamup's facebook page 

Positive Grid &#8211; Professional Audio Software &#8211; bias


----------



## Chuck

Gonna be immense


----------



## Nemonic

Guys, this is gonna be crazy. I can aprove that it is awesome, wait for it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

cyb said:


> just saw this on jamup's facebook page
> 
> Positive Grid  Professional Audio Software  bias


 
Can't wait for this......holy crap!


----------



## Thrashman

So.... What is it, really? A whole new software built around Jamup that will also allow you to bias your amp and adjust how the tubes are run/mix positioning and cab selections etc?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Yup, it's huge, rivals the customization of the Axe.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Any ideas on price? Is this going to be an add on?


----------



## slapnutz

cyb said:


> just saw this on jamup's facebook page
> 
> Positive Grid &#8211; Professional Audio Software &#8211; bias



Looks very cool.

Reminds me a bit of Peavey's Revalver MkIII software modeler where you could tweak any amp right down to the component level(i.e.resistors, diodes..etc..). Too bad their "portable/ipad/ipod" equivalent (AmpKit HD) was not as complex.

I guess the difference is Positive Grid doesnt have to worry about loosing/isolating customers from their Amp hardware division since they dont have one unlike Peavey. Basically they dont have to worry about their product being too good to have adverse sales effects on another product line of theirs.

Which in the end is great for competition and ultimately us consumers.


----------



## ZXIIIT

slapnutz said:


> Looks very cool.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of Peavey's Revalver MkIII software modeler where you could tweak any amp right down to the component level(i.e.resistors, diodes..etc..). Too bad their "portable/ipad/ipod" equivalent (AmpKit HD) was not as complex.
> 
> I guess the difference is Positive Grid doesnt have to worry about loosing/isolating customers from their Amp hardware division since they dont have one unlike Peavey. Basically they dont have to worry about their product being too good to have adverse sales effects on another product line of theirs.
> 
> Which in the end is great for competition and ultimately us consumers.



You can import BIAS amps into JamUp


----------



## MBMoreno

ZOMB13 said:


> You can import BIAS amps into JamUp



.... me sideways I think I'm gonna bash my head against the wall for a bit 

Can't wait to rock this thing.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ugh, this makes switching over to JamUp even more tempting. I just can't get over how the effects are handled though. Having them in limited blocks like that is what made me get rid of my HD300.


----------



## straymond

This might have been discussed in this thread earlier, but do you guys got any pointers when it comes to adding drums on an iPad when i record with jamup? I don't know how...


----------



## Nemonic

ZOMB13, is that okay with your NDA (in case you have it)? 

The thing is that you can no longer complain about models that the author creates. If your amp model sucks, it is your fault. 
There is so much tone shaping that you can make uber tight tone without an overdrive. 

Speaking about drums, try DM1. It is perfect for writing, has pretty good compressor, and I have successfully imported samples from Lasse Lammert, which made it super killah.


----------



## morethan6

*quietly watches Bias video*

OMGOMGOMGOMG 

Take My Money!!!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp

This is very exciting. The new iPad air, mini and 5s use the 64bit A7 chip. No developer is even creating apps that use 64bit processing. The capacity for the iPad etc. to handle this sort of software is tremendous.


----------



## esp_eraser

Insane, cant wait to add this


----------



## mnemonic

This is making me want to get an iPad even more now. I would expect a big price jump though, as this appears to be much more than regular jamup, or anything else on iOS right now. 

Must have been a hefty amount of r&d done, especially if it sounds as good as I hope.


----------



## Thrashman

Any info on the A5 chip and if it's capable of handling this software?


----------



## capoeiraesp

I think it'll have to work by default since the iPad 2 and mini are still sold by Apple.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I'm using an iPad 2, works great.


----------



## mnemonic

There will probably be an ipad 2 in my near future then.


----------



## wakjob

I really want to be one of those goofballs dressed up in a halloween costume, camped out in front of the mall or Best Buy tomorrow night just to get that ipad air now more than ever.


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## capoeiraesp

Excuse my ignorance but why do you have access to Bias already?


----------



## Fretless

capoeiraesp said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why do you have access to Bias already?



The dude's an expert user of other iOS modeling gear. Why wouldn't he have an early access copy?


----------



## brutus627

this is only going to make this awesome app even better...i will just buy every new thing they come up with because compared to any alternative jamup is stupid cheap. if your a person that jams at home/occasionally with a buddy that has a p/a this is a godsend. tried it for a bit on the iphone but it was a little small for me so i scored an ipad2 for 200 bucks with the griffin dumbass proof (me) case and i couldn't be happier with it. just having the ipad is better for me because i dont kill my battery surfing around on the internet anymore and its just a lot cooler having it be so big. i use the sonic port as well based on suggestions from this thread so thanks for the info!


----------



## wakjob

Same here. 

I had trouble working JamUp with an iphone. Kept trying to use just the side of my pinky, but still fat fingered things. 
ipad is the way to go.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Fretless said:


> The dude's an expert user of other iOS modeling gear. Why wouldn't he have an early access copy?



I didn't know that. That's why I asked the question.


----------



## slapnutz

ZOMB13 said:


>




Thanks bud, are you able to clarify the following.

Is BIAS a standalone app or addon for Jamup...etc...?

Just trying to work out the relationship between them. (if any at all)


----------



## Nemonic

I am hopefully going to be able to clarify everything to you very soon. 

Anyway, in case anyone from Europe wants the new JamUp Plug, check this thread, send a PM or whatever. Low price and shipping.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/250585-jamup-plugs-positive-grid-europe.html


----------



## tripguitar

just had a thought and was wondering if anyone else had tried it already...

can you hook up an hd500 to your JamUp device using the 4CM? there are some wacky fx i miss from the hd500... and i think it would be killer to have all those fx at my disposal again while retaining the amp sounds of JamUp.


----------



## Nemonic

tripguitar said:


> just had a thought and was wondering if anyone else had tried it already...
> 
> can you hook up an hd500 to your JamUp device using the 4CM? there are some wacky fx i miss from the hd500... and i think it would be killer to have all those fx at my disposal again while retaining the amp sounds of JamUp.


You can. Why not? 
Which effects do you miss?


----------



## tripguitar

> You can. Why not?
> Which effects do you miss?


 
i wasnt sure if the line out from JamUp would be compatible with the fx loop in on the hd500. guess i'll just have to try it out!

well i really like the delays and reverbs in the pod hd series, and the synth ones are fun too. i know i could buy new pedals in jamup but if i already have a monster of an fx unit then i dont really see the point.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

First off, i love love love what Positive Grid has done with Jamup, however last night i went back to my pod hd to compare the reverbs and delays and i find that there is something a little off. It seems as though there isnt enough stereo separation going on, where the pod really gets the delays bouncing left and right. And the jamup pitch shifter needs an upgrade. I cant get that 12 string effect to come across like the line 6 does.


----------



## ZXIIIT

BIAS is a standalone app with the ability to export amps to JamUp.


----------



## Nemonic

It also works as the new Inter App Audio feature from iOS 7. This is similar to Audiobus in a certain way. It allows you to create a track processed by BIAS inside, for instance, in Garageband. It also allows you to turn it off, that allows me to reamp inside Auria, in my case.


----------



## Thrashman

What's the deal With the od pedals in jamup? then don't work like the real ones, so I'm totally lost now that I can't boost the amp like one usually does( level Maxed gain at zero) since that removes all signal.


----------



## MBMoreno

Thrashman said:


> What's the deal With the od pedals in jamup? then don't work like the real ones, so I'm totally lost now that I can't boost the amp like one usually does( level Maxed gain at zero) since that removes all signal.



Experiment, trust your ears.


----------



## FireInside

Anyone that uses Garageband and wants to integrate Jamup with it might be interested in this:



I am way stoked this is possible.


----------



## fitterhappier

MBMoreno said:


> Experiment, trust your ears.



This. It was a little weird at first, but you'll find a good balance. Try the Loomis OD - that one seems to be the most balanced of the bunch!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

So what you are now saying is:

I buy an iPad and I can use it to record guitar and bass, as well as make it the mixer for Logic and I can have an entire studio in a couple pieces of hardware?

Cooltasticationgasm. Do want. Will be great for college since my mother has informed me that I will not be permitted to bring my 5150 III.


----------



## Zalbu

Can you hook up a POD HD to this and use to change patches and stuff with?

Edit: I just found this video and this is pretty much exactly the kind of tones I want!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I have the line 6 shortboard. Im going to try and get a cat5 to midi converter and see if i can use it. I dont see why not. Im just waiting for the studio connect hd to come out to hook everything up


----------



## wildchild

is there any way to charge and have the device plugged in?


----------



## brutus627

Peavey makes a competitor to the l6 sonic port that's like the same price which allows you to charge while using it. It's called the ampkit link hd


----------



## tripguitar

brutus627 said:


> Peavey makes a competitor to the l6 sonic port that's like the same price which allows you to charge while using it. It's called the ampkit link hd



they do, but the ampkit link hd does not come with the "optional power supply". its sold seperately for about $35. i had to message sweetwater to find it. not many places stock it. but i also had some other issues with the ampkit link hd, and just returned it for the line 6 sonic port which so far has been working flawlessly.


----------



## brutus627

^
ya i wasn't vouching for it, i just happened to notice it when i was researching to buy my sonic port, i thought it was the only one that did that...based on what you've written though it seems that i made the right choice because i love the sonic port and my ipad has a good battery life so i wouldn't think this would be an issue (not being able to charge simultaniously). my ipad goes for several days without needing a charge and i use it everyday for a bit of time cuz my daughter watches elmo haha.


----------



## tripguitar

Guys I need help! Supposed to be jamming right now but my sonic port is acting up... and I just posted about how awesome it was... anyway...

Sometimes it works but the stereo out is so low that I can't hear it. If I crank the gain on my line input on my studio setup I can just barely hear it, but I should not have to do that.

Also, while disconnecting and reconnecting it, sometimes it says "usb device not suppprted" and then it doesn't receive any input signal. Never mind output.

Anyone here overcome similar issues?


----------



## Thrashman

tripguitar said:


> Guys I need help! Supposed to be jamming right now but my sonic port is acting up... and I just posted about how awesome it was... anyway...
> 
> Sometimes it works but the stereo out is so low that I can't hear it. If I crank the gain on my line input on my studio setup I can just barely hear it, but I should not have to do that.
> 
> Also, while disconnecting and reconnecting it, sometimes it says "usb device not suppprted" and then it doesn't receive any input signal. Never mind output.
> 
> Anyone here overcome similar issues?



Have you tried another cable? You'd be surprised how often that part is overlooked when it is in fact the cause of the problem.


----------



## tripguitar

i tried different instrument cables from guitar to sonic port, and different cables from the sonic port to my studio ins, but none of it made a difference.

the only cable i didnt swap out is the one from the sonic port to the iPod, because i only have one... and upon researching the line6 forums it seems that the provided 30-pin cable could be the cause of the problems.

i also noticed though that the manual says that the sonic port receives firmware updates through the mobile pod app, which i never even downloaded. so i'm going to do a firmware update before i try anything else.


----------



## mnemonic

If it said device not found, it leads me to believe that it may be the cable. My first sonicport didn't work, I got the same error, but it did work fine with a new cable. 

I wish line 6 didn't use a proprietary plug on the other end of the 30-pin connector though, why not normal USB? Then we could use charger cables to run the damn thing. Its not like line 6 even sells replacement cables...


----------



## osirisguitar

Thrashman said:


> What's the deal With the od pedals in jamup? then don't work like the real ones, so I'm totally lost now that I can't boost the amp like one usually does( level Maxed gain at zero) since that removes all signal.



I completely agree - gain at 0 should not cut of sound in an OD pedal, an it annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## wakjob

osirisguitar said:


> I completely agree - gain at 0 should not cut of sound in an OD pedal, an it annoys the hell out of me!



Unfortunately, this is a real life scenario also. 

There are a few pedals that cut the signal completely off when the gain is at 0.


----------



## slapnutz

For those who arent aware... Positive Grid have been uploading more and more vids of the workings of the new BIAS app...

Jamup Intergration:



Output Tube swaps:



Tone Stack swaps:



Preamp Stages



Mic placement:


Updates to be found here... http://www.youtube.com/user/positivegrid/videos

.... 13th November .... $19.99


----------



## Thrashman

wakjob said:


> Unfortunately, this is a real life scenario also.
> 
> There are a few pedals that cut the signal completely off when the gain is at 0.



Not the models that the Jamup app is modelling, I have owned most of the real things. 

I came to the conclusion that the knobs are setup like cut/boost Eq knobs, when they're at noon, they're at zero. Or close to. So, having the Level knob maxed with the gain knob at noon will simulate the real thing.. But I don't see why they did it like that, they're the only ones so far that went this route.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Loving the new BIAS vids. I'm so stoked for this; I'm gonna build the most saturated gained out monster the world has ever seen. Can't wait! Hurry up Wednesday!


----------



## FireInside

I will buy this for sure. So stoked they made it to integrate with Jamup instead of just making a new app. Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## ZXIIIT

1 more day...


----------



## FireInside

The wait is killing me....


----------



## guy in latvia

Its out! Just bought it, will have to wait till end of work day to try it out.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Here is a video using BIAS live at my band's last show.


----------



## guitarnoize

*one thread for the same product in a day is more than enough*

Check out my full run through of Positive Grid's new amp modelling iPad app, BIAS


----------



## morethan6

Looks...SICK


----------



## guitarnoize

I have been beta testing Positive Grid's new iPad app BIAS for a couple of weeks and I have to say it is really impressive. Here is a little Metal demo I threw together using a modified Mesa IIc+ model double tracked one using a Vintage 30 4x12 Cab and the other used the Treadplate 4x12 Cab. Both tracks use my Cilia Guitars CGA7 with Seymour Duncan SH-16 in the bridge.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Cool! Looking forward to the iPhone release. Do you happen to know if ios7 is required for this app? I have kept 6 and really don't want to do the 7 install if I don't have to.


----------



## Nemonic

Here you go. Mister Lola , Mister Ryan.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t2JMNinRRjk&feature=g-high-u
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Bsa9JqDkw

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/250585-jamup-plugs-positive-grid-europe.html
2.22 Euros for Europe/2.30 Euros worldwide


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged it last night; gotta wait until this afternoon to mess around with it. Ran through it last night and it looks pretty slick. Can't wait.


----------



## lewstherin006

everyone released this demo all on the same day. Its like metal guitar player Christmas with all these videos! Good job man!


----------



## ZXIIIT

OrsusMetal said:


> Cool! Looking forward to the iPhone release. Do you happen to know if ios7 is required for this app? I have kept 6 and really don't want to do the 7 install if I don't have to.



Requires iOS7.

As of now, it's only for iPad (2+)


----------



## Steinmetzify

So a Rec with EL34s in it is brutal as all hell...


----------



## JohnIce

I like it! Definitely was missing cab selection and parametric EQ's in regular JamUp so this makes me happy!  Two thoughts however:

1) I'm having a really hard time getting the low mids to not sound flubby or thin (it's either/or). Any tips or similar experience?
2) I can bypass the cab but not the microphone settings?  Am I missing something or did they just overlook it? I tried it using Redwirez IR's and it helped solving issue no. 1 but I still had to try to find a sweetspot with the mic to simulate a straight preamp tone, which I couldn't quite do.


----------



## guy in latvia

So I had a mess around with bias last night, I honestly have to say, I'm not impressed. I mean sure, for 20 euros + plug it beats the competition, but the tones dont sound anywhere near as good as I expected them to. I get far better tones using TSE+IRs.

My main issue is that the gain is fizzy and not saturated, meaning it sounds good for chords, but when picking quickly it flubs out and sounds like a DI guitar.

Also, the JamUp plug is really not that great. I hear constant clicks and pops in the sound, and there is a very annoying latency in the sound itself. The audio quality also does not appear to be that great.

Going to try using bias with a real OD pedal in front, might help with the flub.


----------



## guy in latvia

Double post


----------



## slapnutz

guy in latvia said:


> So I had a mess around with bias last night, I honestly have to say, I'm not impressed. I mean sure, for 20 euros + plug it beats the competition, but the tones dont sound anywhere near as good as I expected them to. I get far better tones using TSE+IRs.
> 
> My main issue is that the gain is fizzy and not saturated, meaning it sounds good for chords, but when picking quickly it flubs out and sounds like a DI guitar.
> 
> Also, the JamUp plug is really not that great. I hear constant clicks and pops in the sound, and there is a very annoying latency in the sound itself. The audio quality also does not appear to be that great.
> 
> Going to try using bias with a real OD pedal in front, might help with the flub.



You know, as much as I was hyped for this, i've had a similar experience. Most amps lack hi-end saturation when pushing it and you usually have to drop a OD pedal in the chain which starts making it fizzy.

*Atm I'm hoping its just due to my personal lack of setup/tweek talent because the demos on Youtube sound awesome.*

However the biggest issue for me is the Latency, its really noticeable. Reminds me of the old Digitech modulation pedals. I'm hoping its just my setup but not too sure what to do.

Guitar -> L6 Sonic Port -> Ipad Mini(original)

Same noticeable Latency for both Bias and Jamup.
I'll try my friends IPhone 5 this weekend to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## guy in latvia

slapnutz said:


> You know, as much as I was hyped for this, i've had a similar experience. Most amps lack hi-end saturation when pushing it and you usually have to drop a OD pedal in the chain which starts making it fizzy.
> 
> *Atm I'm hoping its just due to my personal lack of setup/tweek talent because the demos on Youtube sound awesome.*
> 
> However the biggest issue for me is the Latency, its really noticeable. Reminds me of the old Digitech modulation pedals. I'm hoping its just my setup but not too sure what to do.
> 
> Guitar -> L6 Sonic Port -> Ipad Mini(original)
> 
> Same noticeable Latency for both Bias and Jamup.
> I'll try my friends IPhone 5 this weekend to see if it makes a difference.



Damn, thanks for posting this! I was thinking of getting a sonic port of Apogee jam, but it appears that it doesn't solve the latency problem, which drives me insane, I estimate it at 512ms with the JamUp Plug. 

I'm also hoping that I'm just a dumbass and don't know how to dial in a good tone, but its really not sounding anywhere near as good as I expected.


----------



## slapnutz

guy in latvia said:


> Damn, thanks for posting this! I was thinking of getting a sonic port of Apogee jam, but it appears that it doesn't solve the latency problem, which drives me insane, I estimate it at 512ms with the JamUp Plug.
> 
> I'm also hoping that I'm just a dumbass and don't know how to dial in a good tone, but its really not sounding anywhere near as good as I expected.



Yeah mine isnt as bad as 512ms (thats more than half a second) ... but its still noticeable. The most noticeable is when you do the low volume test and pluck a high string, you can hear the string a (very small) fraction of a second before from the speaker itself. Its almost like a mix between feeling it and hearing it... cant really describe it.

Like I said, I'll try an iPhone 5 and headphones this weekend to see if its a hardware link issue. (or my general suckiness)


----------



## Tommy Deaks

So I got a massive case of YOLO yesterday.

Went and got myself an iPad air and bought BIAS and JamUp.

All I can say is holy shit - this thing is amazing. Selling my POD asap, I love it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

slapnutz said:


> You know, as much as I was hyped for this, i've had a similar experience. Most amps lack hi-end saturation when pushing it and you usually have to drop a OD pedal in the chain which starts making it fizzy.
> 
> *Atm I'm hoping its just due to my personal lack of setup/tweek talent because the demos on Youtube sound awesome.*
> 
> However the biggest issue for me is the Latency, its really noticeable. Reminds me of the old Digitech modulation pedals. I'm hoping its just my setup but not too sure what to do.
> 
> Guitar -> L6 Sonic Port -> Ipad Mini(original)
> 
> Same noticeable Latency for both Bias and Jamup.
> I'll try my friends IPhone 5 this weekend to see if it makes a difference.


 
What are you guys using, exactly? I play this on an iPad3 (the last fullsize) with an Apogee Jam and headphones.....I've got no latency whatsoever.

As far as the sounds....yeah, I've noticed it. I had to tweak some stuff yesterday....I gave up using my eyes and had to do it using my ears. The settings I have now wouldn't make sense on an amp, really, but they sound much better now....you're right about having to throw an OD in front, but if you lower the bass and presence controls that fizz will usually disappear. From what I found yesterday, I mean. 

Hope you guys get it worked out.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tommy Deaks said:


> So I got a massive case of YOLO yesterday.
> 
> Went and got myself an iPad air and bought BIAS and JamUp.
> 
> All I can say is holy shit - this thing is amazing. Selling my POD asap, I love it.


 
LOL.....I had the same feeling when I first tried it...and BIAS makes it even better. I sold my POD as well.....didn't make any sense to keep it when this thing stomped all over it (IMO, anyway) and I used the $ for more amps in JamUp.


----------



## Elric

steinmetzify said:


> What are you guys using, exactly? I play this on an iPad3 (the last fullsize) with an Apogee Jam and headphones.....I've got no latency whatsoever.
> 
> As far as the sounds....yeah, I've noticed it. I had to tweak some stuff yesterday....I gave up using my eyes and had to do it using my ears. The settings I have now wouldn't make sense on an amp, really, but they sound much better now....you're right about having to throw an OD in front, but if you lower the bass and presence controls that fizz will usually disappear. From what I found yesterday, I mean.
> 
> Hope you guys get it worked out.



I haven't had much time to play with Bias yet, but latency has never crossed my mind with Jamup and I use a mini. You might want to cold restart the iPad just to be sure it is getting as much resource for the music app as possible.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Would it be possible to use an amp from jamup or bias and throw that into the chain on a pod hd pro. Im not digging the effects in jamup as of recently and i would like to use the pods' reverbs, delays and maybe compressors. Would i run the jamup amp in the pod hd fx loop and if so how would i run the cables?


----------



## slapnutz

steinmetzify said:


> What are you guys using, exactly? I play this on an iPad3 (the last fullsize) with an Apogee Jam and headphones.....I've got no latency whatsoever.
> 
> As far as the sounds....yeah, I've noticed it. I had to tweak some stuff yesterday....I gave up using my eyes and had to do it using my ears. The settings I have now wouldn't make sense on an amp, really, but they sound much better now....you're right about having to throw an OD in front, but if you lower the bass and presence controls that fizz will usually disappear. From what I found yesterday, I mean.
> 
> Hope you guys get it worked out.





Elric said:


> I haven't had much time to play with Bias yet, but latency has never crossed my mind with Jamup and I use a mini. You might want to cold restart the iPad just to be sure it is getting as much resource for the music app as possible.



Thanks guys. Not too concerned about the amp sound quality itself as that just requires time and tweaking, however yeah, Latency is my main concern.

My setup atm is:
Guitar - L6 Sonic Port (Lightning connector) - ipad mini (non-retina model running iOS 7)
(Sonic Port then also outputs to Speakers)

Similar Latency with both Jamup and Bias.

Things I'll be trying this weekend:
Use headphones instead.
Test other modeling Apps on iPad.
Test with iPhone 5 (although Elric has no issues with iPad mini and Jampup)
Try alternative to Sonic Port if possible.

Just updated to iOS 7.0.4, will try again tonight.
(Also by cold restart, do you mean where you hold the power and home button until it does a hard reset?)

Once again, thanks guys.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, try resetting it that way. Also, I've noticed some connection issues with everything when I have a lot of apps open/running. Might help if you have some open to close them and have JamUp and/or Bias be the only thing going on.


----------



## spilla

Have you tried turning on the "Ultra Low Latency" setting in Jamup?


----------



## ZXIIIT

^ try that.

Also, make sure nothing else is running, set it to airplane mode.

I've never had an issue with latency using the JamUp plug..


----------



## Zalbu

Can you get good britrock tones with this, Arctic Monkeys-ish? The britrock tones I've tried to dial in on the POD HD400 have sounded completely flat and lifeless.


----------



## morethan6

Zalbu said:


> Can you get good britrock tones with this, Arctic Monkeys-ish? The britrock tones I've tried to dial in on the POD HD400 have sounded completely flat and lifeless.




That means you've nailed the tone


----------



## JohnIce

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Would it be possible to use an amp from jamup or bias and throw that into the chain on a pod hd pro. Im not digging the effects in jamup as of recently and i would like to use the pods' reverbs, delays and maybe compressors. Would i run the jamup amp in the pod hd fx loop and if so how would i run the cables?



Pod FX Send -> iPad input
iPad Output -> Pod FX Return

Replace the "amp" block on the Pod with an FX loop instead. Place that block somewhere in the middle of the chain in the Pod and you can use its effects both before and after the JamUp amps. So you can use the Wah in the Pod for example.


----------



## slapnutz

All right guys, I tried with a hard reset Ipad Mini and also tried iPhone 5s (JamUp).

I still "feel" a tiny tiny bit of latency, I also tried Mobile Pod as another modeling app to see if its any better. Also tried the super/ultra low latency mod in Jamup.

If you were to watch anyone playing on this setup, you definitely wouldnt be able to notice latency, however as the player it just feels like its tracking ever such a tiny fraction late. I'm taking less than ~80ms ... but as a player still noticeable compared to an amp.

I guess TBH I'm also not asking the right question. My question would be...

As a guitar player should you be able to notice any difference in using most of these iOS modeling apps compared to say an traditional Amp with regards to latency? Should it feel as 100% "snappy" and "instantaneous" when plugging a guitar direct into an Amp.


Either way I'm sure the app is awesome and if its gives enjoyment to others, thats all that matters.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

JohnIce said:


> Pod FX Send -> iPad input
> iPad Output -> Pod FX Return
> 
> Replace the "amp" block on the Pod with an FX loop instead. Place that block somewhere in the middle of the chain in the Pod and you can use its effects both before and after the JamUp amps. So you can use the Wah in the Pod for example.



Thank you. Thats exactly what i needed to know.


----------



## mnemonic

all this talk of Bias had me wanting to try jamup again. I couldn't get it to run smoothly without latency before (pops and clicks) with my iphone 4, however it appears to be working fine without any pops/clicks now 

I know I haven't changed anything... but i'm not complaining! 

the tubescreamer is weird though as someone else said, I have to run the Drive over halfway to get it to sound right, and I've never had to do that with a real one.


----------



## warhead78

So I just picked up Jamup/BIAS/Garageband last night and here's what they sound like. First time ever recording or using any music software of any kind, this stuff is user friendly to say the least.

https://soundcloud.com/cmdeoca78/thrash

https://soundcloud.com/cmdeoca78/fave-riff-1


----------



## MBMoreno

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=694828377202162&set=a.266625346689136.73621.245580448793626&type=1&theater

What do you make of this?


----------



## Steinmetzify

warhead78 said:


> So I just picked up Jamup/BIAS/Garageband last night and here's what they sound like. First time ever recording or using any music software of any kind, this stuff is user friendly to say the least.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cmdeoca78/thrash
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cmdeoca78/fave-riff-1



Pretty good job for never having done it before, man. Glad you're digging it.


----------



## warhead78

steinmetzify said:


> Pretty good job for never having done it before, man. Glad you're digging it.



Thanks man, just gotta get the hang of the drums, crazy awkward playing with my fingers


----------



## Merge

I have a question. How do all of you use drum software with the Jamup app??


----------



## tripguitar

Merge said:


> I have a question. How do all of you use drum software with the Jamup app??



Jamup doesn't do drums. Guitar amps/pedals only. I think most people are using a daw like cubase, pro tools, or even garageband on their ipads. In the daw they'll have some kind of drum programming software.

Personally i use protools and superior drummer. Although its not the simplest set up I like the amount of customization I can get.


----------



## Merge

My mistake, I knew that jamup was amps and pedals only.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Guys, 

I'm a complete n00b to recording. 

Could you help me? Point me in the right direction:? 

I've got an iPad, running JamUp, using an iRig HD. I have an M-Audio Fast Track, and some studio monitors.

How can I use these things to - 

1) Record my iPad signal into Logic? 
2) Hear everything I am doing through the monitors?

Do I make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## MBMoreno

Positive Grid is giving the Whammy in JamUp for free this weekend!


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm using JamUp with the metal pack since I'm deployed and I'm impressed with how it performs- even on ye olde 1st gen iPad! Even without ultra-low latency enabled it's certainly playable for practice and noodling around. The only issue I'm experiencing is a god-awful noise if I turn the preset volume up above about half. I'm not sure if it's JamUp, the iPad, or my iRig interface. It's not a huge issue for me right now since I'm just running through headphones.


----------



## anrique

This apps more useful and dynamic and outstanding. Apps give lots of buzz and electric atmosphere.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Sorry if this questions has been answered before, but I couldn't find anything about it. Are there any rumors of Bias/JamUp coming out for Android or as a VST? I just plunked down $500 on a POD HD Pro a couple of months ago and I don't really want to sell it, but I have a Google Nexus 7 and not an iPad : ( The POD sounds great when you work at it, but I'd like to have other tools in my kit for different types of sounds, and it seems like the Positive Bias apps are great for that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Short answer, no.

Long answer...

5:15 in this video will show why:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E74o5oMh4uk

And an article explaining why.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Thanks for the reply. Kind of a bummer, but understandable. I guess I'll still hold out hope for a potential VST at some point in the future, but I can see how Android hardware differences would be innately impossible to develop sims for.


----------



## JPhoenix19

My understanding is that it's less about the hardware and more about the software- the Android OS is not set up in such a way as to allow low-latency audio processing like iOS is. It's the same for Windows RT- and I'm really disappointed in both Android and Windows for allowing Apple to dominate the mobile audio market when it's clear that there is a profitable market for musicians and artists who want to have music production capabilities on their tablets and phones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. My phone is due for an upgrade in July, and I may look into an iPhone by then.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tommy Deaks said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm a complete n00b to recording.
> 
> Could you help me? Point me in the right direction:?
> 
> I've got an iPad, running JamUp, using an iRig HD. I have an M-Audio Fast Track, and some studio monitors.
> 
> How can I use these things to -
> 
> 1) Record my iPad signal into Logic?
> 2) Hear everything I am doing through the monitors?
> 
> Do I make sense?
> 
> Thanks!



Tommy, I don't know about Logic since I use Reaper, but I'm able to record direct into it using a 1/8" cable from the headphone jack of my iPhone into the mic jack of my PC. I just enable monitoring in Reaper and can hear everything I do.


----------



## JulianEmdon

For those of you who have an old multi-effects pedal like the GT-10, I found a way to connect the pedal to the iPad via USB, and replace the dated amp sims on the pedal with those of the awesome ones on iPad, like BIAS etc. I think this might work using other pedals too, so if anyone tries let me know if it works.  Here's a little video tutorial:


----------



## wakjob

JPhoenix19 said:


> My understanding is that it's less about the hardware and more about the software- the Android OS is not set up in such a way as to allow low-latency audio processing like iOS is. It's the same for Windows RT- and I'm really disappointed in both Android and Windows for allowing Apple to dominate the mobile audio market when it's clear that there is a profitable market for musicians and artists who want to have music production capabilities on their tablets and phones.



I imagine that EVERYBODY ELSE is scrambling like crazy to get something to market right now, just to get their foot in the door a least.

No way will they let Apple dominate this area for long.


----------



## Riley

wakjob said:


> I imagine that EVERYBODY ELSE is scrambling like crazy to get something to market right now, just to get their foot in the door a least.
> 
> No way will they let Apple dominate this area for long.




To be honest the market for this type of thing is not that big compared to the overall cell phone/tablet market. Probably not enough for any android makers to give it any attention. They can put crappy hardware in the phones and market them as "Beats by dre" or some crap and boost sales by a ton, where as if they put "amp simulator capable" they would barely notice any change in sales. Certainly not enough increase in sales to justify the cost of designing and implementing the hardware. If anything I would expect to maybe see this in some android tablets...but I doubt it will be a common thing for android any time in the near future.

That being said I am crossing my fingers...There is a lot I like about android devices.


----------



## zilla

I am looking to get a line 6 sonic port soon, hopefully on the cheap from a cyber Monday sale.

Anyone know where to keep an eye out on them? MF says that this item won't ship to Canada. Wtf.

Apple store has it for $99.


----------



## FireInside

Are there any foot controllers I could use with Jamup similar to this:

FBV Express:





Something like that would perfect for bedroom jamming. I'd love to have an expression pedal.


----------



## Preacher

So... gonna get an iPad air in the next week or so, and a line 6 sonic port for the usual suspect apps (BIAS, Jamup and tooling around in garageband) Anyone able to give an idea on what if any latency you can expect on one of these? I'm guessing its going to be pretty low, but would you be able to use it in a live setting for instance if you rigged it up to a preamp etc? or is that asking to much of it?


----------



## MBMoreno

FireInside said:


> Are there any foot controllers I could use with Jamup similar to this:
> 
> FBV Express:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that would perfect for bedroom jamming. I'd love to have an expression pedal.



I recently bought this. Works quite well! But I haven't tried it with an expression pedal yet


----------



## FireInside

Nice. Thx for your input. 

I mainly just want an expression pedal. Don't really need to be able to toggle presets on the fly ATM.


----------



## FireInside

Sounds like the Behringer FCB1010 is compatible. Maybe I'll use mine with jamup when I get my Fractal MFC. I think all I need is a Griffin Studioconnnect and I'm all set. It's all kinda bulky just for a practice rig though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FireInside said:


> Sounds like the Behringer FCB1010 is compatible. Maybe I'll use mine with jamup when I get my Fractal MFC. I think all I need is a Griffin Studioconnnect and I'm all set. It's all kinda bulky just for a practice rig though.



Yup. And I THINK you need the upgraded Eprom, too.


----------



## feraledge

Sorry for not reading all the pages in this thread thoroughly, so my questions might well be answered. 
I currently have a POD X3 Live that I don't care for, but am really impressed by the JamUp App. I own a iMac desktop and iMac laptop, but don't own, nor do I plan on owning an iPhone or iPad. BUT, if it's as good as it looks, it seems probable that I could sell the X3 and buy a used iSomething that is compatible enough to work with. 
So here are my questions; 
1. Is there an impression that a JamUp for an iMac is in the works? 
2. Would you sell the X3 and go for something to host the JamUp app? 
Thanks!


----------



## brutalwizard

I am super late to this party. The tones are incredible. with post processing in my daw Its has slayed Every pod (HD, xt, x3), Revalver, and free vst i have owned with simplicity and great tone.

Zombs you have inspired me to use jam up live 

Rocking this on my iphone 5s.


----------



## FireInside

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. And I THINK you need the upgraded Eprom, too.



I'm good dude, got the UNO EPROM. Would be nice to have a small foot switch/expression pedal combo though.

I cannot believe how far these apps have come though. Seriously an app better than pod farm and most modelers for $20??? Crazy but true.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

steinmetzify said:


> Tommy, I don't know about Logic since I use Reaper, but I'm able to record direct into it using a 1/8" cable from the headphone jack of my iPhone into the mic jack of my PC. I just enable monitoring in Reaper and can hear everything I do.




Ah nice one. Cheers.

As the iRig HD goes to the lightning port, I suppose I could just go from headphone jack to mic input and hear everything in Logic?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FireInside said:


> I'm good dude, got the UNO EPROM. Would be nice to have a small foot switch/expression pedal combo though.



If you don't mind using an external expression pedal, there's probably a few high-end compact MIDI floorboards out there.


----------



## MBMoreno

feraledge said:


> Sorry for not reading all the pages in this thread thoroughly, so my questions might well be answered.
> I currently have a POD X3 Live that I don't care for, but am really impressed by the JamUp App. I own a iMac desktop and iMac laptop, but don't own, nor do I plan on owning an iPhone or iPad. BUT, if it's as good as it looks, it seems probable that I could sell the X3 and buy a used iSomething that is compatible enough to work with.
> So here are my questions;
> 1. Is there an impression that a JamUp for an iMac is in the works?
> 2. Would you sell the X3 and go for something to host the JamUp app?
> Thanks!



I would sell it for an iPad with BIAS/Jamup. BIAS is coming for iPhone too, but it is going to take a while longer.
For computers I don't think it is coming though.

Thing is, you probably won't be able to sell the X3 and get enough for a decent/up to date iDevice, a decent interface, the apps and, if needed, a way to control JamUp (like the Blue Board or an interface that has midi ins and a midi foot controller). 
Do some research, and balance all those things! I did kind of the same, and never looked back, and I don't even have BIAS, only JamUp.


----------



## tripguitar

Just got a brand new iPad mini 2 (with retina display) and my line 6 sonic port is only working with the line 6 mobile pod app.

I'd much rather use jamup and my recently purchased bias but neither of them receive any input. I went to input settings and tried left, right, and left and right summed but nothing made a difference. Am I missing something?


----------



## Steinmetzify

feraledge said:


> Sorry for not reading all the pages in this thread thoroughly, so my questions might well be answered.
> I currently have a POD X3 Live that I don't care for, but am really impressed by the JamUp App. I own a iMac desktop and iMac laptop, but don't own, nor do I plan on owning an iPhone or iPad. BUT, if it's as good as it looks, it seems probable that I could sell the X3 and buy a used iSomething that is compatible enough to work with.
> So here are my questions;
> 1. Is there an impression that a JamUp for an iMac is in the works?
> 
> 2. Would you sell the X3 and go for something to host the JamUp app?
> Thanks!


 
1. I'm not certain, but my impression is that it's a PORTABLE solution...therefore it'd stay on iPhone/iPad...you could run it on a later gen iPod touch and that'd be the cheapest option, especially used, but I really dig the interface on the iPad....while still usable on my 4s, it seems kind of cramped. and is just easier to work with on a larger screen.

2. As far as selling the X3? I had one awhile back and really liked it...had an HD500 and liked it less...this thing kills it as far as cost vs sound quality. It's an amazing app, and with JamUp, the Apogee Jam, the Metal and Sig packs and BIAS, I'm $150 into it, not counting the iPad of course. I think it's worth it....if you're a tone tweaker, BIAS is awesome....if you're not, there are literally thousands of tones already done for you. WAY easy to use, very intuitive and easy to record. Integrated with Audiobus and GarageBand and you're doing whole songs with just apps. It's great. 



Tommy Deaks said:


> Ah nice one. Cheers.
> 
> As the iRig HD goes to the lightning port, I suppose I could just go from headphone jack to mic input and hear everything in Logic?


 
Tommy, that's exactly what I'm talking about...I use an Apogee Jam in the 30 pin port on both the iPhone/iPad (3?) and ran that cable from the headphone jack to the mic input, enabled monitoring in Reaper and could hear everything...recently got GarageBand (it's a free app) and Audiobus ($4.99) for integration and it works great...you can record directly into GarageBand using JamUp (that's what Audiobus is for) and there's no saving, emailing, moving of anything anymore. If you think you might dig it give that a shot; pretty cool that it cut out all the middle stuff. After that if you want to mix in Logic you can just upload it, I'd guess.


----------



## ZXIIIT

brutalwizard said:


> Zombs you have inspired me to use jam up live
> 
> Rocking this on my iphone 5s.





Took me about 3 minutes to set up at our last show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sweetwater has the Griffin StudioConnect for sale. $40.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

steinmetzify said:


> Tommy, that's exactly what I'm talking about...I use an Apogee Jam in the 30 pin port on both the iPhone/iPad (3?) and ran that cable from the headphone jack to the mic input, enabled monitoring in Reaper and could hear everything...recently got GarageBand (it's a free app) and Audiobus ($4.99) for integration and it works great...you can record directly into GarageBand using JamUp (that's what Audiobus is for) and there's no saving, emailing, moving of anything anymore. If you think you might dig it give that a shot; pretty cool that it cut out all the middle stuff. After that if you want to mix in Logic you can just upload it, I'd guess.



Turns out my laptop doesn't have a mic input, haha! 

I worked round it - I used my POD HD as an interface. Guitar -> iRig -> JamUp -> POD -> Monitors/Laptop. Used a blank patch on my POD and it sounded great. 

I also used a few of the POD's effects in combination with JamUp and got some wicked sounds! 

I'm new to the recording and mixing game, feels like I have a steep learning curve ahead of me..!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Glad ya got it working, man.


----------



## JPhoenix19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweetwater has the Griffin StudioConnect for sale. $40.


 
Very tempting, indeed.


----------



## Preacher

Just been reading about the Sonic Port on the line 6 forums, apparently they don't work with the newest iPad/Mini/iPhone because the connector is different. Makes sense as they have the lightening connector instead of 30 pin, but I would have thought that Line 6 would have done a 2nd connector cable to allow for this?

if they didn't, what's considered the best iOS input currently? The iRig?


----------



## TerminalFunction

Preacher said:


> Just been reading about the Sonic Port on the line 6 forums, apparently they don't work with the newest iPad/Mini/iPhone because the connector is different. Makes sense as they have the lightening connector instead of 30 pin, but I would have thought that Line 6 would have done a 2nd connector cable to allow for this?
> 
> if they didn't, what's considered the best iOS input currently? The iRig?



Hey. There are actually two different cables that come with the Sonic Port: Lightning and 30-pin. I'm currently using Jam Up on my iPhone 5 (w the lightning cable) and on my iPad (3rd gen, 30 pin connector). Works fine!


----------



## FireInside

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweetwater has the Griffin StudioConnect for sale. $40.



I might have to pull the trigger on this one. They only thing that bugs me is it looks like cable (30 pin) is attached right? That means I'll probably need the Apple 30 pin to Lightening adapter (another $30) to use this with my ipad mini. It would be nice if you could just swap cables without using the stupid over priced adapter.

Maybe I'm wrong? Hope so.


----------



## Preacher

TerminalFunction said:


> Hey. There are actually two different cables that come with the Sonic Port: Lightning and 30-pin. I'm currently using Jam Up on my iPhone 5 (w the lightning cable) and on my iPad (3rd gen, 30 pin connector). Works fine!


 
Hmmm ok, maybe its just a case of a few vocal minorities shouting about stuff not working then, it did look to be one of the best out there (I love the return/send loop to an amp built in to it) but I don't want to drop £70 on a piece of plastic that takes me ages to try and return!

whats the POD software like for it?


----------



## Elric

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweetwater has the Griffin StudioConnect for sale. $40.


Anyone know if this is compatible with the Lightning to 30pin adapter?


----------



## MBMoreno

FireInside said:


> I might have to pull the trigger on this one. They only thing that bugs me is it looks like cable (30 pin) is attached right? That means I'll probably need the Apple 30 pin to Lightening adapter (another $30) to use this with my ipad mini. It would be nice if you could just swap cables without using the stupid over priced adapter.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong? Hope so.



You are

There are two versions of the studio connect - one with the 30 pin and one with the lightening


----------



## Elric

FireInside said:


> I might have to pull the trigger on this one. They only thing that bugs me is it looks like cable (30 pin) is attached right? That means I'll probably need the Apple 30 pin to Lightening adapter (another $30) to use this with my ipad mini. It would be nice if you could just swap cables without using the stupid over priced adapter.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong? Hope so.


They make a Lightning version but it's still listed for $150.  There's a new version coming out that was announced at NAMM that has both natively like the L6 Sonic Port.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Preacher said:


> whats the POD software like for it?



Haven't used it.  Went straight for Jam Up!


----------



## Sean Richardson

TerminalFunction said:


> Haven't used it.  Went straight for Jam Up!


 
so the Line 6 Sonic Port works with Jam up/Bias right?

are you running the 1/4" output to your power amp monitors or the 1/8" stereo (headphone)?


----------



## Sean Richardson

can somebody answer if the Positve Grid Jam Up/Bias apps use "core audio" compatibility?

I am under the impression that it does, but I would like to know if things like the Alesis iO mix work with Jam UP...

anyone?


----------



## TerminalFunction

Sean Richardson said:


> so the Line 6 Sonic Port works with Jam up/Bias right?
> 
> are you running the 1/4" output to your power amp monitors or the 1/8" stereo (headphone)?



Yes. Works with both JamUp and Bias. 

1/4" output for jamming with my Genelec speakers (through a mixer) and headphone jack for when not disturbing my gf.


----------



## osirisguitar

JPhoenix19 said:


> My understanding is that it's less about the hardware and more about the software- the Android OS is not set up in such a way as to allow low-latency audio processing like iOS is. It's the same for Windows RT- and I'm really disappointed in both Android and Windows for allowing Apple to dominate the mobile audio market when it's clear that there is a profitable market for musicians and artists who want to have music production capabilities on their tablets and phones.



There was talk about newer Android versions have low-latency audio support - but still no major players have entered the market over a year later. Low Latency Audio Comes to Android - Will Amp Sims Follow? | OSIRIS GUITAR


----------



## ZXIIIT

Repost for those who have questions on how to hook up JamUp & BIAS for live + recording.


----------



## haydn

I am looking to make the switch from headphone jack adapter to digital (currently using the iRig Stomp). It looks like Sonic Port is the only one with a built in output jack, which I could plug directly into my USB interface. For the other ones I would have to go from the headphone jack on my iPad to my USB interface... wouldn't that result in significantly worse sound quality? Seems like the Sonic Port is a no brainer...


----------



## ZXIIIT

haydn said:


> I am looking to make the switch from headphone jack adapter to digital (currently using the iRig Stomp). It looks like Sonic Port is the only one with a built in output jack, which I could plug directly into my USB interface. For the other ones I would have to go from the headphone jack on my iPad to my USB interface... wouldn't that result in significantly worse sound quality? Seems like the Sonic Port is a no brainer...



I've never had a sound quality issue with using the headphone out to record. All my recordings & shows have been done with the Positive Grid plug


----------



## FireInside

Early Black Friday sale from Positive Grid:

JamUp 50% & BIAS 25% off! 

Wish I would have waited for Bias, absolutely could not have though.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Almost done re-recording all of Squirrelly Arts' songs with JamUp.


----------



## Merge

tripguitar said:


> Just got a brand new iPad mini 2 (with retina display) and my line 6 sonic port is only working with the line 6 mobile pod app.
> 
> I'd much rather use jamup and my recently purchased bias but neither of them receive any input. I went to input settings and tried left, right, and left and right summed but nothing made a difference. Am I missing something?



Can someone answer this, as I've already ordered the Sonic Port and I plan on buying an iPad mini this weekend.


----------



## Axayacatl

Merge said:


> Can someone answer this, as I've already ordered the Sonic Port and I plan on buying an iPad mini this weekend.



Try deleting and re-installing the app. I was having a similar problem and that fixed it for me. Good luck.


----------



## Zalbu

Man, even funtwo is using this.


----------



## Axayacatl

just FYI i'm selling my NEW Line 6 Sonicport in the 'Gear For Sale' section. Jamup is way awesome but I have an Axe FX 2.

btw haven't tried BIAS but the metal pack on JAMUP PRO XT is pretty impressive.. I hated ampkit and the other stuff.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Cool story: So I've been using JamUp on my iPad for playing my RG8 out here in the desert, as I've said earlier. Well I end up playing the Star Spangled Banner for a ceremony here and I had a lot of people come up and have their minds blown that I was playing my guitar through an iPad!

Technology is awesome!


----------



## mniel8195

my sales staff are getting nine ipad minis through a promotion and work! this is the first thing i am getting once i get mine


----------



## Invader

Damnit, I really really don't want to update my mini to ios7. I'm really happy with how the mini performs on ios6 and after hearing how ios7 lags on the a5 iDevices, have zero interest in updating.

That said, Bias might be the thing (the ONLY thing) that makes me consider updating...


----------



## MBMoreno

Invader said:


> Damnit, I really really don't want to update my mini to ios7. I'm really happy with how the mini performs on ios6 and after hearing how ios7 lags on the a5 iDevices, have zero interest in updating.
> 
> That said, Bias might be the thing (the ONLY thing) that makes me consider updating...



Consider Garage Band. Now thats two things


----------



## Chuck

Just got an iPad mini for my birthday so I'll definitely be messing with Bias soon!


----------



## FireInside

Invader said:


> Damnit, I really really don't want to update my mini to ios7. I'm really happy with how the mini performs on ios6 and after hearing how ios7 lags on the a5 iDevices, have zero interest in updating.
> 
> That said, Bias might be the thing (the ONLY thing) that makes me consider updating...


 
I updated mine to IOS7 and have had ZERO issues...


----------



## Chuck

Personally I love IOS7


----------



## FireInside

Agreed. I am very happy with it.


----------



## MatthewK

iOS 7 introduced Inter-App Audio. IAA is the biggest thing that ever happened to iOS for music making, especially for guitarists. Re-amping is dead simple now.


----------



## Chuck

Man Bias is immense.


----------



## tripguitar

Merge said:


> Can someone answer this, as I've already ordered the Sonic Port and I plan on buying an iPad mini this weekend.



Hey there, I figured out what was wrong on my own. It was a silly mistake as I'm not used to apple's iOS. All I had to do was go into the iPad settings and go to privacy and allow jamup and bias to use the microphone. Not sure why they need access to the microphone if I'm using the sonic port but whatever, it works and sounds absolutely awesome!! So happy I got the new mini.


----------



## Invader

I didnt know about the inter app audio. Is it basically like audiobus or is there more to it than that?


----------



## morethan6

Chuck said:


> Man Bias is immense.



Dude - it freakin rocks right!
I'm literally tracking my album with it - guess what I'm using my Eleven rack for now?

Splitting the signal so i can record bias and a clean DI.

Most expensive signal splitter ever


----------



## Merge

tripguitar said:


> Hey there, I figured out what was wrong on my own. It was a silly mistake as I'm not used to apple's iOS. All I had to do was go into the iPad settings and go to privacy and allow jamup and bias to use the microphone. Not sure why they need access to the microphone if I'm using the sonic port but whatever, it works and sounds absolutely awesome!! So happy I got the new mini.



Cool, glad you figured it out. I finally got my iPad over the weekend, I've already downloaded Jamup, the expansion packs, Bias, Audiobus, and Garageband. I'm just waiting on my Sonic Port to be delivered. I'll have to remember to enable the mic on Jamup and Bias.


----------



## Elric

Invader said:


> Damnit, I really really don't want to update my mini to ios7. I'm really happy with how the mini performs on ios6 and after hearing how ios7 lags on the a5 iDevices, have zero interest in updating.
> 
> That said, Bias might be the thing (the ONLY thing) that makes me consider updating...


Update it, also, stop believing stupid crap you hear on the net.


----------



## Zalbu

https://www.pinterest.com/positivegrid/jamup-plug-hd/

This looks really cool, let's just hope you can buy them here in Europe...


----------



## Invader

Elric said:


> Update it, also, stop believing stupid crap you hear on the net.



Updated and got Bias yesterday. The buttery smoothness of ios6 is definitely missing to some extent, but after disabling some of the graphic effects it's a bit better. But that doesn't matter anymore, I just ordered a Mini Retina.


----------



## haydn

Zalbu said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/positivegrid/jamup-plug-hd/
> 
> This looks really cool, let's just hope you can buy them here in Europe...



Found out its gonna be $80, which is cheaper than other hd interfaces... I was going to get a Sonic Port but I may have to hold off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda wish more companies offered smaller interfaces that include the the standard line out/guitar in as well as a built-in MIDI interface. There's only 2 that I know of at the moment, and one of them is extremely bulky.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Anybody know when the Studio Connect HD will be available?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Quick tutorial on recording guitar and/or bass with Jam Up & BIAS! (repost)


----------



## Axayacatl

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda wish more companies offered smaller interfaces that include the the standard line out/guitar in as well as a built-in MIDI interface. There's only 2 that I know of at the moment, and one of them is extremely bulky.



Hey man (I know it is mentioned on this same page) but just double checking that the Studio Connect HD is on your radar. It is a bit bulky but it holds up the iPad so it kind of makes up for it.


----------



## tripguitar

you can't share bias amps like you can with JamUp patches can you?


----------



## Elric

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Anybody know when the Studio Connect HD will be available?


This. I am trying to decide if I should wait for this or pull the trigger on the cheaper current version. The expanded I/O of the HD is probably worth it but they haven't said anything about that thing since NAMM.


----------



## Steinmetzify

tripguitar said:


> you can't share bias amps like you can with JamUp patches can you?


 
Not as of yet, but Positive Grid announced last week that they're working on a cloud for BIAS, so people can do that very thing. Not yet, but soon.


----------



## Preacher

Ah man, reading this thread has made me glad this forum exists. All you guys have worked out the issued with the sonic port etc for me so I don't go mental at xmas when (if all the hint dropping has worked) my wife gives in to getting one and an iPad air. Quick question, whats better for live work, running the line out from the sonic port to a clean channel head (in my case a crappy old Line 6 Spider 2) and cab, or a power amp (if I was dreaming and had infinite cash a Fryette 2/50/2) and cab or just directly into a PA?


----------



## MBMoreno

My Sonic Port won't turn on. The app doesn't receive any input and not even the light is turnig on on the Sonic Port. As I insert the line 6 cable it blinks very faintly, but then nothing. Have I got a lemon? It worked alright all weekend, and monday. Picked it up again today and this happened.

Edit - it blinks normally, but I think I remember the light being much brighter. Will deleting the app and installing it again solve this?

2nd edit - the light blinks but thats it. The iPhone doesn't receive or send any sound to the Sonic Port


----------



## tripguitar

I had that same problem on my ipod 4th gen. Never resolved it. Bought a new ipad mini. :/

I've heard some people who haven't updated to ios 7 have some weird issues like that.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Does it work on another device? Checked all cables connected to device?

We should rename this thread to "Sonic Port troubleshooting"


----------



## mnemonic

MBMoreno said:


> My Sonic Port won't turn on. The app doesn't receive any input and not even the light is turnig on on the Sonic Port. As I insert the line 6 cable it blinks very faintly, but then nothing. Have I got a lemon? It worked alright all weekend, and monday. Picked it up again today and this happened.
> 
> Edit - it blinks normally, but I think I remember the light being much brighter. Will deleting the app and installing it again solve this?
> 
> 2nd edit - the light blinks but thats it. The iPhone doesn't receive or send any sound to the Sonic Port



happened to mine too, it was the cable. try giggling it if it worked before. otherwise, you'll probably need a new cable. 

line 6 customer support is fairly atrocious though, took over a month to get a new cable to me, you're probably better off returning and getting a new one.

I don't understand why they put a proprietary plug on one side of the cable. If they put a normal USB plug on the sonic port, you could use any charger cable to run the sonic port. but noooooo.


----------



## MBMoreno

I also think it is the cable. I'm still on the 30 days money back thing from thomann, I'm gonna return it.

I don't have access to a lightening device till the weekend, if it works with the other cable it is confirmed - this one is busted. 

Not only there was no need to a proprietary plug, but it is also fragile as fu**. WTF Line 6, haven't you learned already that your stuff tends to break easily?
MAKE IT STRONG!


----------



## Megaikke

Im really tempted by the griffin studio connect HD, worth waiting for the new one to come out next year? thoughts anyone?

I've been looking at them and as I need it to be lightening input its the £110 one over here, has anyone tried the 30pin one using an adapter to for the lightening? Its quite cheaper as I can get the 30pin studio connect for £60...


----------



## Sean Richardson

Preacher said:


> Ah man, reading this thread has made me glad this forum exists. All you guys have worked out the issued with the sonic port etc for me so I don't go mental at xmas when (if all the hint dropping has worked) my wife gives in to getting one and an iPad air. Quick question, whats better for live work, running the line out from the sonic port to a clean channel head (in my case a crappy old Line 6 Spider 2) and cab, or a power amp (if I was dreaming and had infinite cash a Fryette 2/50/2) and cab or just directly into a PA?


 
I started using headphones, then thought "loud" so grabbed an old Spider amp (a 60W Spider 3 I think) and fed into the CD/AUX input. It blew me away and the next door neighbour knocked on my door (I live in a big house NOT an apartment) and asked what music I was listening too because it sounded so good (PMSL) 

I then rushed out an purchased an ALTO 112 (800W) and have not touched a tube amp in the last month. I reakon I could do a small Gig with the FRFR But:

I will be pushing it in terms to volume/headroom.
I need to adjust the models/amps/eq to compensate (mainly lowend)
With a 2 guitar band or a loud drummer, I will need to feed the Alto to the PA and use the Alto as a monitor 
The FRFR sounds better on its side or on a stand. upright its way to boomy.

I would try the 100W Spider simply because you have it (when i did it with my 60W it was LOUD)... if you get to a rehearsal space or gig with a PA and have time to soundcheck, go front of house, but be preparred to pull back master volume slider, amp bass, gain and volume (all in app) and also add an app compressor (if you dont have one in the preset)


----------



## tripguitar

how do you guys connect your sonic port to an interface for recording on a computer based DAW?

((Sonic Port Out > Interface In))

headphone out > line in?

1/4" out > line in?

1/4" out > direct in?

i cant seem to get the proper connection. i assumed it was 1/4" out > line in but the signal was extremely weak, even with the input trim pegged.


----------



## Merge

My Sonic Port just arrived in the mail. It's time!!!


----------



## ilovefinnish

I recently bought a Sonic Port and it works great, I didn't have any kind of issue with the Jampum Pro like some of you guys.
Think I might sell my HD Pro to fund an Ipad Air (Y)


----------



## Merge

I had to download all Bulb's rhythm patches. Damn, are they tight!!!


----------



## MBMoreno

So yesterday the Sonic Port didn't work. Got home, same everything, works as nothing has ever happened. I'll still return it, cause it can go bad again, in a situation much more dramatic (I intend to use it live).

Lately things like this happen to me all the time - it doesn't work, put it to rest an afternoon or so, it works. Perhaps my gear doesn't like working with me, it gets tired


----------



## Merge

I don't have much experience with the Sonic Port, as I just got mine the other day, but there has to be a reason that some just stop working. Maybe the more experienced guys in here can chime in with a theory.


----------



## MBMoreno

Merge said:


> I don't have much experience with the Sonic Port, as I just got mine the other day, but there has to be a reason that some just stop working. Maybe the more experienced guys in here can chime in with a theory.



Mine was the cable. It wasn't making contact right. But I think I did nothing to it and it started working again.


----------



## ilovefinnish

I have jamup pro xt, metal pack and metal sig pack on my iphone 5.
If I buy an Ipad do I have to purchase everything again? Or I can make a restore on the app even if they come from an Iphone?

need help
thanks


----------



## MBMoreno

ilovefinnish said:


> I have jamup pro xt, metal pack and metal sig pack on my iphone 5.
> If I buy an Ipad do I have to purchase everything again? Or I can make a restore on the app even if they come from an Iphone?
> 
> need help
> thanks



If you use the same account on the App Store, you can download everything you already have on your iPhone. The packs within the app you click "restore purchased"


----------



## Sean Richardson

I know I may be kinda slow on the uptake and perhaps a few of you have already done this:

Download Bias and create a wicked amp

Download Jamup and stick some preamp effects in place 

Download Master FX for some post amp/cab sim effects

Download Audiobus to "glue" them together...

I found that if I make an amp in Bias then load into Jamup and run Jamup as the Audiobus input and Master Fx as the output the results are stunning (leave the middle "effects" block in Audiobus empty).

The Bias/Jamup combination really is excellent but their effects are a little blah...

The effects in Master FX (and the way you can have multiple signal chains and split into Stereo), makes a terrific combination and all for about $50.00


----------



## Rocco Pezzin

just uploaded this, all done with BIAS \m/


----------



## MBMoreno

^damn that Chapman ML-3...

and BTW
I asked Positive Grid something on facebook...


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Hey guys. I've still got my old iPad 2, can't be bothered to buy a whole new ipad just for jamup. What interface would you recommend? 

I had the original irig which was trash, and I use windows at home ( I heard you need a mac to update the apogee or something)

Cool any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sean Richardson

Rocco Pezzin said:


> just uploaded this, all done with BIAS \m/




Bloke... Very nice. Like the mix and the song. Well done


----------



## slapnutz

Rocco Pezzin said:


> just uploaded this, all done with BIAS \m/




Man that song rocks. Excuse my ignorance but is that your own song? 
I couldnt find it in the youtube link to your album, that said, I did rush through it trying to find(listen for a similar song) it.

The best part is I've discovered your music! Time to expand my library come this payday Thursday.


----------



## Rocco Pezzin

slapnutz said:


> Man that song rocks. Excuse my ignorance but is that your own song?
> I couldnt find it in the youtube link to your album, that said, I did rush through it trying to find(listen for a similar song) it.
> 
> The best part is I've discovered your music! Time to expand my library come this payday Thursday.



thanks a lot man! indeed, the song in the BIAS video is not featured on my debut album (which is more prog-oriented)... it was one of the million riffs I had lying around and decided to use it for the video haha definitely gonna put out a full version of it in the future! 



Sean Richardson said:


> Bloke... Very nice. Like the mix and the song. Well done



thanks Sean!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Rocco Pezzin said:


> just uploaded this, all done with BIAS \m/




That was awesome! Sounded great and great tune. What plug were you using (Line 6 port, iRig, or something else)?


----------



## Rocco Pezzin

TheShreddinHand said:


> That was awesome! Sounded great and great tune. What plug were you using (Line 6 port, iRig, or something else)?



thanks man I used the JamUp plug!


----------



## Chuck

I still can't get any amps to sound as good as the stock Dual Rec to me


----------



## ZXIIIT

ElasticPancakes said:


> Hey guys. I've still got my old iPad 2, can't be bothered to buy a whole new ipad just for jamup. What interface would you recommend?
> 
> I had the original irig which was trash, and I use windows at home ( I heard you need a mac to update the apogee or something)
> 
> Cool any info would be appreciated.



I use

iPad 2 > JamUp plug > Presonus Firestudio mobile.

Done.


----------



## Megaikke

im going to try my cheap guitarport usb interface with the CCK adapter and see how it goes, I've read so many people saying the jamup plug and others of that type are just a waste of time.... BUT ive also seen some really good videos of them and they sound fine to me..


----------



## slapnutz

Rocco Pezzin said:


> thanks a lot man! indeed, the song in the BIAS video is not featured on my debut album (which is more prog-oriented)... it was one of the million riffs I had lying around and decided to use it for the video haha definitely gonna put out a full version of it in the future!



Good to hear man! Definitely expand on that one. If I imagined Kenny Wayne Shepard band went in a heavier rock direction, thats what it would sound like in my head.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Rocco Pezzin said:


> thanks man I used the JamUp plug!



Nice, thanks!

Does anyone have a list of all the amps that are in BIAS? I couldn't seem to find a list on positive grid's site.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Live rig upgrade!
PositiveGrid BIAS with Griffin Tech stompbox
QSC HPR153i PA speaker


----------



## osirisguitar

ElasticPancakes said:


> Hey guys. I've still got my old iPad 2, can't be bothered to buy a whole new ipad just for jamup. What interface would you recommend?
> 
> I had the original irig which was trash, and I use windows at home ( I heard you need a mac to update the apogee or something)
> 
> Cool any info would be appreciated.



Original iRig is all analog, so not the greatest alternative no.

Apogee Jam does not require a Mac for anything. You can use it as an audio interface for a Mac as well as for iOS devices though.


----------



## FireInside

ZOMB13 said:


> Live rig upgrade!
> PositiveGrid BIAS with Griffin Tech stompbox
> QSC HPR153i PA speaker



Zombie you miss your Vetta at all these days? What did you use in between the Vetta rig and your current one?


----------



## ZXIIIT

FireInside said:


> Zombie you miss your Vetta at all these days? What did you use in between the Vetta rig and your current one?



Not really, I do miss using the longboard though.

I bought an iPad as soon as I got home from NAMM 2012 and sold the Vetta,


----------



## FireInside

Since I have gone to the Axe mine has just been collecting dust. Damn shame for such a good head to just be sitting around. I may have to sell mine to and reinvest in some other gear.


----------



## ZXIIIT

FireInside said:


> Since I have gone to the Axe mine has just been collecting dust. Damn shame for such a good head to just be sitting around. I may have to sell mine to and reinvest in some other gear.



Never mind, I just remembered I traded mine for a RG7620 on here, lol.

It's a good head, shame Line 6 dropped it, would've been nice as a rack too.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

I'm loving using JamUp and BIAS. However, I think it's just because I am new to all this super tweaking shit, could someone tell me how to go about using the EQ properly in BIAS? I try boosting it around 1.4K and cutting around 3K. What about the lower frequencies and stuff?

I always seem to make my amps sound really thin and nasal. Can't really get a bit fat sound!


----------



## Preacher

quick question on the subject of Jammup, been listening to a lot of After the Burial, and I understand they get atleast aprt of their sound from both a noise gate and hardgate. Does Jammup have a hardgate in it? Also, help a brother out, what is a hardgate? a more extreme version of a noise gate?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

For those of you doing recordings with Jamup, are you going to an interface and then to your DAW or is anyone recording directly into the Garageband app or JamUp's recorder? The app way sure seems convenient but is it too limited?


----------



## Riley

Preacher said:


> quick question on the subject of Jammup, been listening to a lot of After the Burial, and I understand they get atleast aprt of their sound from both a noise gate and hardgate. Does Jammup have a hardgate in it? Also, help a brother out, what is a hardgate? a more extreme version of a noise gate?



I believe hard gate is just a line6 specific noise gate. It is just a better version of their noise gate...nothing special on it that you can't do with the jamup gates.


----------



## ZXIIIT

TheShreddinHand said:


> For those of you doing recordings with Jamup, are you going to an interface and then to your DAW or is anyone recording directly into the Garageband app or JamUp's recorder? The app way sure seems convenient but is it too limited?



I do Jamup > interface > Logic, I'm used to Logic now and it's easy that way.


----------



## JulianEmdon

Tommy Deaks said:


> I'm loving using JamUp and BIAS. However, I think it's just because I am new to all this super tweaking shit, could someone tell me how to go about using the EQ properly in BIAS? I try boosting it around 1.4K and cutting around 3K. What about the lower frequencies and stuff?
> 
> I always seem to make my amps sound really thin and nasal. Can't really get a bit fat sound!



Before you use the actual EQs rather try twisting all the other knobs and see how they change the sound. I find using the pre-eqs on either side of the preamp work nicely.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Guys, just saw on another forum that you can use the SonicPort and using the line out, effectively use your iPad as an amp to run thru a cab? Is this true? Been using the Jam exclusively, but if I could buy this and run JamUp/BIAS thru a cab, I'm on that quick. True or False?


----------



## Sephael

False, you could run to a poweramp then to cab or use a powered monitor, but line out level isn't enough to push a cab.


----------



## Steinmetzify

That's what I thought. Appreciated man.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

ZOMB13 said:


> I do Jamup > interface > Logic, I'm used to Logic now and it's easy that way.



Thanks! What kind of cable do u run from the jamup plug to your interface? And do you go xlr's out of your interface to monitors for listening or just headphones?


----------



## ZXIIIT

TheShreddinHand said:


> Thanks! What kind of cable do u run from the jamup plug to your interface? And do you go xlr's out of your interface to monitors for listening or just headphones?



1/8" to XLR cable into interface, 1/4" TRS cables to monitors (when I had some) and headphone out to headphones


----------



## Sephael

Musicians friend deal of the day is a Tascam iUR2 interface, anyone have any experience with them? My Ampkit Link hasn't been getting a good connection with the instrument cable so I've been looking to replace it. The iUR2 popped up so I went a head and pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

ZOMB13 said:


> 1/8" to XLR cable into interface, 1/4" TRS cables to monitors (when I had some) and headphone out to headphones



Nice, thanks!




Sephael said:


> Musicians friend deal of the day is a Tascam iUR2 interface, anyone have any experience with them? My Ampkit Link hasn't been getting a good connection with the instrument cable so I've been looking to replace it. The iUR2 popped up so I went a head and pulled the trigger on it.



Saw that too, let us know how it works out!


----------



## 155

TheShreddinHand said:


> For those of you doing recordings with Jamup, are you going to an interface and then to your DAW or is anyone recording directly into the Garageband app or JamUp's recorder? The app way sure seems convenient but is it too limited?


you can go any of those 3 ways which is nice the jam up recorder is great and has 8 tracks for quick stuff then can be put into your daw or go right to the daw either way its great!


----------



## Minoin

Just bought a Jamup Plug from the guy above (great fella). I have a Ipod Touch 4th gen which I intend to use it with.
Which software do you guys recommend?
I have read some pages in this thread, however I'm wondering about the compatibility. The newest JamUp XT software seems only to be capable with the ipod touch 5. Is there anything available for the Ipod Touch 4?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nemonic

That is kind of you.
Well, before it arrives, download the free Jam Up and free Ampkit. 
Try simple setups, and try messing around with the latency setting.


----------



## Minoin

Nemonic said:


> That is kind of you.
> Well, before it arrives, download the free Jam Up and free Ampkit.
> Try simple setups, and try messing around with the latency setting.



Thanks pal, will do! 
Looking forward to try this stuff


----------



## Steinmetzify

ToneCloud for BIAS announced today. You guys upload any amps yet?!


----------



## Deep Blue

Expansion packs for JamUp are half off right now.

Just grabbed the Boutique expansion pack, loving the Fireball!


----------



## Merge

Has anyone used Tonecloud for Bias yet??


----------



## Sean Richardson

Merge said:


> Has anyone used Tonecloud for Bias yet??


 
yes...works well. more of my life will be wasted playing guitar.

its great!


----------



## Dayviewer

Just bought Jamup Pro XT and BIAS through iTunes since they're 50 and 25% off right now and getting an iPad in 2 weeks, can't wait to get started with these!


----------



## Zalbu

Can you listen to what you're playing through the device speakers or do you have to use headphones/connect it to an external speaker for the signal to get through?


----------



## Chuck

Where the heck is the tonecloud within Bias? I can't seem to find it


----------



## FireInside

I had the same issue. Make sure Bias has been updated. You will see it in the top left , the icon is "Tone" with a cloud surrounding it.


----------



## Kroaton

So apart from Amplitube and Jamup Pro XT are there any other good modelers for the Iphone 5?

Bias is Ipad only (for some moronic reason), the PocketGK amps sound awful.

Am I missing something, or is that about it?


----------



## Sephael

There is always Amplitube and GarageBand. 

Bias is coming to the iphone some time early next spring or so


----------



## MBMoreno

Sephael said:


> There is always Amplitube and GarageBand.
> 
> Bias is coming to the iphone some time early next spring or so



I think it is coming earlier than spring. I asked on Positive Grid's facebook page when it was coming if ever, and they said a couple more months (I posted a print screen on this thread 1 or 2 pages back). So I would say January, February. 
This things take a little longer sometimes though.


----------



## Preacher

Ok, like a child I can't stop using this and I got it about 2 hours ago. Still smiling even though Jammup/Bias makes all my other gear obsolete :s

Quick question though, on my ipad at the top I have a red bar telling me Bias is still open and is recording. How do I stop it doing this, cant work it out and I feel really thick having to ask the internets (tm) for help


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I close the app out completely. In ios7, double click the home button and swipe up the app you want to close.


----------



## Preacher

Awesome cheers man! don't suppose you know how to stop the annoying your purchase could not be completed stuff can you? want the merrow pack it wont let me throw money at them to get it


----------



## MBMoreno

Preacher said:


> Ok, like a child I can't stop using this and I got it about 2 hours ago. Still smiling even though Jammup/Bias makes all my other gear obsolete :s
> 
> Quick question though, on my ipad at the top I have a red bar telling me Bias is still open and is recording. How do I stop it doing this, cant work it out and I feel really thick having to ask the internets (tm) for help




You can close the app, or in the app's settings, turn off the background audio option.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Preacher said:


> Awesome cheers man! don't suppose you know how to stop the annoying your purchase could not be completed stuff can you? want the merrow pack it wont let me throw money at them to get it



Hmmm. I never had that problem. Maybe go back and restore all the purchases. Otherwise delete the app and reinstall it.


----------



## Preacher

still no luck. contacted apple support but will probably have to wait 72 hours until they are back in the office.

I am struggling to find a fx/loop/in return on my head though. Its an old Line 6 Spider II and all it appears to have is guitar in, headphones out and FBV shortboard in. Shortboard has an in put for a 2nd expresion pedal. Anyone got any ideas how to bypass all the amp modeling etc so i can just use it as a power amp? found an old manual online but jesus they are a nightmare to try and read. no logical order to how they laid it out.


----------



## MBMoreno

Preacher said:


> still no luck. contacted apple support but will probably have to wait 72 hours until they are back in the office.
> 
> I am struggling to find a fx/loop/in return on my head though. Its an old Line 6 Spider II and all it appears to have is guitar in, headphones out and FBV shortboard in. Shortboard has an in put for a 2nd expresion pedal. Anyone got any ideas how to bypass all the amp modeling etc so i can just use it as a power amp? found an old manual online but jesus they are a nightmare to try and read. no logical order to how they laid it out.



Does it have something like an Aux In or CD In?


----------



## Preacher

MBMoreno said:


> Does it have something like an Aux In or CD In?



Nope. heres a pic of it -









Rear has no inputs, just a left and right output


----------



## MBMoreno

Sell it 

I don't see any way that you could use it as a power amp, without any major modifications


----------



## Preacher

Roger that lol. I'm sure there was a way to bypass the modeling circuits but damned if I remember how!


----------



## Kroaton

I don't think there's any way to bypass the modelling circuits, but you could potentially take it to a tech to trace the circuit and add another input between the pre and power amp.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Hey so I just got the IRig iphone jack as a gift and Im trying to get it to work with jamup. I can get audio out from it if I use it to play back music but I cant get any guitar audio through it


----------



## Sephael

Make sure app has access to your phone's mic, double check guitar volume, and check to make sure it is a good connection -- my iRig's connection is crap so I replaced it.


----------



## Seanthesheep

I got it now, found the level control in the jamup app and damn it sounds good


----------



## Preacher

ok, got all my purchasing problems fixed, grabbed a few of the packs like the merrow, metal and effects ones, and I love this thing, sounds so much better than my old busted amp and effects pedals. whats everyones recommendations for good patches though? I got the Mansoor/Loomis/Merrow/Englund presets, but I'm trying to make some nice clean with a bit of depth and reverb to it with no luck. wondering if anyone has come across any good ones?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hey guys, did another tone preset, this time attempting to replicate Rammstein's tone on Sehnsucht as much as I could.



You can download it from the Tone Share library by searching "Rammstein" 

Also, my Fear Factory style tone is under "Fear Factory"


----------



## Kroaton

I've been rocking JamUp Pro XT and Amplitube for a few days now and I'm just blown away by how good everything sounds.

It occured to me that you can use the CCK to link any usb interface to the iPhone/iPad and it's been working flawlessly so far without the need for a powered USB hub.

Guitars > Focusrite 18i6 > Camera Connection Kit > Iphone 5.

Hopefully the Positive Grid guys add an option to bypass the cabinet emulation and give us spill over delays/reverbs when patch changing.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Don't think anyone has posted this up yet. Not mine, but I follow this guy on YouTube and he's pretty sick:


----------



## op1e

Just got Jamup Pro XT and pretty impressed. Wish I could shut the damn cabs off and run it into the loop of my 1101. With one of those midi docks like the Griffin I'd be fully integrated. And yes, the Peavey Ampkit is not great. Its going back tomorrow for the JamUp Plug. Only have a 4s so no BIAS for me yet.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

op1e said:


> Just got Jamup Pro XT and pretty impressed. Wish I could shut the damn cabs off and run it into the loop of my 1101. With one of those midi docks like the Griffin I'd be fully integrated. And yes, the Peavey Ampkit is not great. Its going back tomorrow for the JamUp Plug. Only have a 4s so no BIAS for me yet.



I bought BIAS whilst intoxicated and I didn't even have an iPad. I went out and bought an iPad just to use BIAS and I do not regret it one bit. It adds another level to everything people thought a modeller was capable of.


----------



## minorseventh

I couldnt make it all the way through this massive thread... but quick question for BIAS users...
hows the sustain? does it have a natural decay?

I have used PODs and an RG1000 extensively, and while I find them ok for chunka chunka, when it comes to natural sounding or singing lead stuff I felt the lower end modellers are kind of lacking. I havent found any clips of a positive grid setup showing fat bouncy solos without backing tracks.


----------



## pstar

irig for simple quick go setups


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

minorseventh said:


> I couldnt make it all the way through this massive thread... but quick question for BIAS users...
> hows the sustain? does it have a natural decay?
> 
> I have used PODs and an RG1000 extensively, and while I find them ok for chunka chunka, when it comes to natural sounding or singing lead stuff I felt the lower end modellers are kind of lacking. I havent found any clips of a positive grid setup showing fat bouncy solos without backing tracks.



It'll do whatever you need it to. Seriously. But in my opinion, you shouldn't use BIAS as a standalone. It's more of a crazy expansion for Jamup.


----------



## MBMoreno

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> It'll do whatever you need it to. Seriously. But in my opinion, you shouldn't use BIAS as a standalone. It's more of a crazy expansion for Jamup.




THIS!
And even more awesome would be the ability to tweak in BIAS the amps that come with Jamup. 

Ah... Dreams...


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

op1e said:


> Just got Jamup Pro XT and pretty impressed. Wish I could shut the damn cabs off and run it into the loop of my 1101. With one of those midi docks like the Griffin I'd be fully integrated. And yes, the Peavey Ampkit is not great. Its going back tomorrow for the JamUp Plug. Only have a 4s so no BIAS for me yet.



You can disable the cabs in Bias. To me, thats worth buying an ipad. Jamup effects are lacking bigtime compared to my pod hd pro so im gonna run the bias in my pod's for its effects once the studio connect hd comes out. Then run that into my power amp and cab.


----------



## op1e

^Thats my plan. Kinda married to my 1101, so its gonna be my switching and supplemental fx when I get an ipad and midi capable dock. I just wonder how its gonna work using on OD from the GSP into the front of the ipad/Jamup.


----------



## Preacher

just grabbed audio bus which is great cause I know now record directly into garage band from Jam up, but it will only let me use the guitar in option to do it, which still uses garage bands amp modeling with it, which isn't as good as bias etc. any way of disabling this? also, is there anyway of getting extra drum sets for garage band on iPad? the rock kit is ok, but lacks oomph. im guessing you cant load drumkit from hell into it somehow?


----------



## JulianEmdon

Preacher said:


> just grabbed audio bus which is great cause I know now record directly into garage band from Jam up, but it will only let me use the guitar in option to do it, which still uses garage bands amp modeling with it, which isn't as good as bias etc. any way of disabling this? also, is there anyway of getting extra drum sets for garage band on iPad? the rock kit is ok, but lacks oomph. im guessing you cant load drumkit from hell into it somehow?



No bro ur supposed to select the microphone in GB, not the guitar!

DFH would be great as a plugin for GB but sadly it can't be done . I use my own samples in the drum app DM1 for drums.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Whoever said the Recto model was the best in JamUp, you need positive rep. I like it better than all of the amps on the metal signature pack.  Keith's 5153 model is cool, but I wish I had bought the JamUp XT upgrade before I got the metal sig pack. I can't wait to get back in the states and compare JamUp tones with my presets in Guitar Rig 5 and ReValver III.V.

How convincing is the 5150 model in JamUp? Also, in Bias, can you edit any of the amps from JamUp? The appeal for me to get Bias would be if I could tweak a 5150 to sound like the 5150 2x12 combo, and the Recto to sound like my old Roadster.


----------



## MBMoreno

JPhoenix19 said:


> Whoever said the Recto model was the best in JamUp, you need positive rep. I like it better than all of the amps on the metal signature pack.  Keith's 5153 model is cool, but I wish I had bought the JamUp XT upgrade before I got the metal sig pack. I can't wait to get back in the states and compare JamUp tones with my presets in Guitar Rig 5 and ReValver III.V.
> 
> How convincing is the 5150 model in JamUp? Also, in Bias, can you edit any of the amps from JamUp? The appeal for me to get Bias would be if I could tweak a 5150 to sound like the 5150 2x12 combo, and the Recto to sound like my old Roadster.



You can't edit the amps in JamUp, but most of the "factory" amps in BIAS are pretty similar to the JamUp ones. I would like that too, but the amount of control it has makes it pretty irrelevant IMO


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

JPhoenix19 said:


> Whoever said the Recto model was the best in JamUp, you need positive rep. I like it better than all of the amps on the metal signature pack.  Keith's 5153 model is cool, but I wish I had bought the JamUp XT upgrade before I got the metal sig pack. I can't wait to get back in the states and compare JamUp tones with my presets in Guitar Rig 5 and ReValver III.V.
> 
> How convincing is the 5150 model in JamUp? Also, in Bias, can you edit any of the amps from JamUp? The appeal for me to get Bias would be if I could tweak a 5150 to sound like the 5150 2x12 combo, and the Recto to sound like my old Roadster.



To be honest man, I wouldn't try to emulate anything. Just think of a sound in your head that you want, and fiddle with BIAS. I swear you can find it.


----------



## tripguitar

Hey duders, finally recorded something decent (i think anyway...)

what do you think of the guitar tones? this is all BIAS and Jam Up, with EZ drummer drums. no bass yet...

also... the second half does not fit with the first half at all... i was just spitballin ideas so i could mess with tones.

https://db.tt/z82yxQ2U


----------



## JPhoenix19

MBMoreno said:


> You can't edit the amps in JamUp, but most of the "factory" amps in BIAS are pretty similar to the JamUp ones. I would like that too, but the amount of control it has makes it pretty irrelevant IMO


 
Balls.  I saw in the vids you could use custom amps from Bias in JamUp- I guess going the other way would make too much sense.

The other thing I'd be interested in checking out is the speaker sims. From the videos I saw it looked like you could use any of the speaker sims from any of the amps with any of your custom amps, right?

As it is, Bias and JamUp both have me close to converting from PC rigs to an iPad rig.  What would put me over the edge would be a built-in convolution reverb processor (al la ReValver).


----------



## JPhoenix19

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> To be honest man, I wouldn't try to emulate anything. Just think of a sound in your head that you want, and fiddle with BIAS. I swear you can find it.


 
Well, you see, the sound in my head is pretty much my old Roadster and 5150 combo put together. I still regret getting rid of them sometimes (the Roadster in particular), because as great as modelers are these days there's nothing like that creamy, tubey, monsterous roar of the Dual Recto Roadster. 

EDIT: I think I get what you mean, though.


----------



## TerminalFunction

tripguitar said:


> Hey duders, finally recorded something decent (i think anyway...)
> 
> what do you think of the guitar tones? this is all BIAS and Jam Up, with EZ drummer drums. no bass yet...
> 
> also... the second half does not fit with the first half at all... i was just spitballin ideas so i could mess with tones.
> 
> https://db.tt/z82yxQ2U



I think this sounded good! What amp did you begin with for your rhythms? Is this patch in the cloud?


----------



## tripguitar

TerminalFunction said:


> I think this sounded good! What amp did you begin with for your rhythms? Is this patch in the cloud?


 
It was the Mesa Mark V for the rhythms (either from the metal or high gain category, cant remember off the top of my head) and an Orange for the lead-ish parts.

No it's not on the tone cloud right now, but i will put it up later! thanks for the kind words friend!


----------



## TerminalFunction

Cool! You mean the IIc+ Mesa? Can't recall a Mark V. Anyways, feel free to upload it the cloud. Would be fun to fiddle around with the patch.


----------



## MBMoreno

TerminalFunction said:


> Cool! You mean the IIc+ Mesa? Can't recall a Mark V. Anyways, feel free to upload it the cloud. *Would be fun to fiddle around with the patch*.



I second this


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I got the IK Multimedia Blueboard to switch my Jamup patches for Christmas. It's pretty sweet, but seems to be causing some background noise whenever the blueboard is turned on. I'm thinking it's because I'm using the original iRig cable (which is fairly noisy already).

Anyone else use the blueboard and have this issue? I guess I'm going to upgrade to a new interface cable like the iRig HD


----------



## MBMoreno

EdgeCrusher said:


> I got the IK Multimedia Blueboard to switch my Jamup patches for Christmas. It's pretty sweet, but seems to be causing some background noise whenever the blueboard is turned on. I'm thinking it's because I'm using the original iRig cable (which is fairly noisy already).
> 
> Anyone else use the blueboard and have this issue? I guess I'm going to upgrade to a new interface cable like the iRig HD



I use it with a Sonic Port and notice nothing... Thats odd to say the least.

One thing I notice that I wasn't expecting is that the BlueBoard changes when you release the pedal, not when you hit it - other than that it is awesome in every way.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Must be the first gen cable I'm using then; I've been meaning to upgrade anyway. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## haydn

Anybody use the Griffin StudioConnect as a guitar interface? It is marked way down on Sweetwater and I've been meaning to upgrade from my iRig Stomp to a digital interface.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^I got one for Christmas and have been enjoying it so far. Mine was ordered during their black friday sale when they were $40. I can't imagine any of the interfaces that are triple that much are any better, at least they don't look like it.


----------



## tripguitar

for anyone who wanted to mess with my BIAS amp; search the tone cloud for *RHUNGK*.

i use a screamer and a light tube compression before the amp in jamup as well. also dont bother with the presence knob, i dont know wtf i did to it, but it sounds like shit past 3 or 4 lol


----------



## sumopublishing

Hi All,

Just got my JamUp Pro XT. It's awesome! 

However, I'm sick of playing through my headphones. What do I need in order to play through some speakers? Any recommendations for an inexpensive setup? This is just my practice rig.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## morethan6

sumopublishing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my JamUp Pro XT. It's awesome!
> 
> However, I'm sick of playing through my headphones. What do I need in order to play through some speakers? Any recommendations for an inexpensive setup? This is just my practice rig.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh



Hey bro, easiest way is a pair of active monitors - it'll be around £150-£250 for some decent sounding ones. Say KRK RP5 G3? Don't see why you couldn't run it through a HI-FI as well, although obviously at your own risk


----------



## TerminalFunction

tripguitar said:


> for anyone who wanted to mess with my BIAS amp; search the tone cloud for *RHUNGK*.



Thanks mate. As a Swede: giggle. ^^


----------



## protest

Anyone have jamup and an ipad air? I can't get any sound out of the app, but I can hear other sounds through the headphones while their plugged in through the interface. I also used my wife's iPhone with the same gear and it works fine.

I tried re-downloading, restarting etc and nothing has worked. Any ideas? Could it be in the general settings of the ipad?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hi dudes! Could I connect BIAS in my ENGL cabinet instead of a pair of monitors?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

protest said:


> Anyone have jamup and an ipad air? I can't get any sound out of the app, but I can hear other sounds through the headphones while their plugged in through the interface. I also used my wife's iPhone with the same gear and it works fine.
> 
> I tried re-downloading, restarting etc and nothing has worked. Any ideas? Could it be in the general settings of the ipad?



You need to allow Jamup access to your microphone I believe. Settings - Privacy - Microphone.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Hi dudes! Could I connect BIAS in my ENGL cabinet instead of a pair of monitors?



Sure. But you'd need a power amp as well, and be sure to bypass the cab sim in BIAS.


----------



## protest

TheShreddinHand said:


> You need to allow Jamup access to your microphone I believe. Settings - Privacy - Microphone.



Thanks, I'll try that out later.


----------



## sumopublishing

morethan6 said:


> Hey bro, easiest way is a pair of active monitors - it'll be around £150-£250 for some decent sounding ones. Say KRK RP5 G3? Don't see why you couldn't run it through a HI-FI as well, although obviously at your own risk



Would I need an interface to connect the active monitors to the iphone? Or can I just run direct from my iphone's headphone jack?

Thanks man!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

TerminalFunction said:


> Sure. But you'd need a power amp as well, and be sure to bypass the cab sim in BIAS.


Thank you. My power amp would be my ENGL Gigmaster 15 head. I suppose I have to tweak it in the clean channel to hear only the BIAS sound.


----------



## MBMoreno

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Thank you. My power amp would be my ENGL Gigmaster 15 head. I suppose I have to tweak it in the clean channel to hear only the BIAS sound.



Loop return, if it is a serial loop, and disable the cabinet emulation in bias


----------



## Sephael

sumopublishing said:


> Would I need an interface to connect the active monitors to the iphone? Or can I just run direct from my iphone's headphone jack?
> 
> Thanks man!


you need an interface to plug the guitar into the phone, use the outputs on that to connect to whatever.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So grabbed Audiobus to sync JamUp/BIAS to GarageBand.....this thing is amazing. Works EXACTLY like it's supposed to....and for a recording noob, GB is pretty cool. I can see some limitations, but nothing that's going to stop me.

Recorded a riff, doubled it and went L and R, one click to add some chorus/reverb, and put in into a 'small room' scene....shit turned out MONSTROUS.

These 3 apps together=massive fun.

Gonna snag Beatmaker2 soon; Derek Buddemeyer sells loops to throw into that app, like 600 at a time for about $10; the ones I've heard sound great. Fake a bass, and I should be able to do whole songs with minimal effort.....I'll throw up something just for posterity's sake so you guys can get an idea of the levels and stuff, after all is acquired.

Audiobus is very DEFINITELY worth the $5, and it works with a HUGE list of music creation apps. Check it out if you're into GarageBand at all, or if you're a recording noob like this guy.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

steinmetzify said:


> So grabbed Audiobus to sync JamUp/BIAS to GarageBand.....this thing is amazing. Works EXACTLY like it's supposed to....and for a recording noob, GB is pretty cool. I can see some limitations, but nothing that's going to stop me.
> 
> Recorded a riff, doubled it and went L and R, one click to add some chorus/reverb, and put in into a 'small room' scene....shit turned out MONSTROUS.
> 
> These 3 apps together=massive fun.
> 
> Gonna snag Beatmaker2 soon; Derek Buddemeyer sells loops to throw into that app, like 600 at a time for about $10; the ones I've heard sound great. Fake a bass, and I should be able to do whole songs with minimal effort.....I'll throw up something just for posterity's sake so you guys can get an idea of the levels and stuff, after all is acquired.
> 
> Audiobus is very DEFINITELY worth the $5, and it works with a HUGE list of music creation apps. Check it out if you're into GarageBand at all, or if you're a recording noob like this guy.




Sweet, keep us posted on this!



Also, question on interfaces. How much of a difference do you guys see using the HD ones (30pin/lightening) vs. the headphone jack interfaces? Is the quality that much better??


----------



## tripguitar

> Also, question on interfaces. How much of a difference do you guys see using the HD ones (30pin/lightening) vs. the headphone jack interfaces? Is the quality that much better??


 
i had the analog jamup plug, and the peavey ampkit link hd, and now the sonic port. the jamup plug created extra noise that interfered with my tone and more importantly (for me anyway) my noise gate. I know its vague sounding, but i feel like the analog (headphone jack) connectors provide a less defined input signal.

The digital interfaces are certainly worth it if you're going to be recording ideas/playing with or for people.

if your only goal is to have an easy and simple practice set up, its not necessary.


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheShreddinHand said:


> Sweet, keep us posted on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question on interfaces. How much of a difference do you guys see using the HD ones (30pin/lightening) vs. the headphone jack interfaces? Is the quality that much better??



I shall. As far as the interfaces, I have friends that used this before I did, and recommended the HD stuff over the headphone jack stuff....they said they could hear a difference running both, but if you'd never used both, you wouldn't know. Try something cheap and if you dig it, stick...when you want to upgrade or need more than they offer (lines out or whatever) then jump up to a Jam or SonicPort.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

tripguitar said:


> i had the analog jamup plug, and the peavey ampkit link hd, and now the sonic port. the jamup plug created extra noise that interfered with my tone and more importantly (for me anyway) my noise gate. I know its vague sounding, but i feel like the analog (headphone jack) connectors provide a less defined input signal.
> 
> The digital interfaces are certainly worth it if you're going to be recording ideas/playing with or for people.
> 
> if your only goal is to have an easy and simple practice set up, its not necessary.





steinmetzify said:


> I shall. As far as the interfaces, I have friends that used this before I did, and recommended the HD stuff over the headphone jack stuff....they said they could hear a difference running both, but if you'd never used both, you wouldn't know. Try something cheap and if you dig it, stick...when you want to upgrade or need more than they offer (lines out or whatever) then jump up to a Jam or SonicPort.



Thanks guys. Yeah, I have the regular ampkit, and it's okay but was just wondering if the HDs are that much better. I probably just need to get the sonic!


----------



## Riley

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Thank you. My power amp would be my ENGL Gigmaster 15 head. I suppose I have to tweak it in the clean channel to hear only the BIAS sound.



Or plug it in to your effects loop


----------



## ridner

I apologize if this has been addressed but I didn't want to comb through all the pages - call me lazy - just a quick question: 

How do I safely run JamUp/Bias through my amp's FX loop? I appreciate the info!


----------



## Kroaton

From the output of whatever audio interface you are running with the iDevice, to the fx loop of your amp, nothing fancy.

JamUp however does not allow cabinet bypassing, so you will be wanting to use Bias.


----------



## sumopublishing

Hi Guys,

I just got a pair of Fostex PM0.3B 2-Way Powered Personal Active Monitor Speakers, and plugged it into my iphone 4S w/ JamUp Pro XT.

The sound quality was awful. Muffled like a mofo. Nothing like the clear, sparkling sound one hears when using headphones.

Question: Obviously, these speakers may suck for this app. What other affordable speakers should I shop for? Please keep in mind this is for a practice setup, although I'd like to replicate the nice sound I hear in my headphones via the studio monitors.

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## tripguitar

sumopublishing said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got a pair of Fostex PM0.3B 2-Way Powered Personal Active Monitor Speakers, and plugged it into my iphone 4S w/ JamUp Pro XT.
> 
> The sound quality was awful. Muffled like a mofo. Nothing like the clear, sparkling sound one hears when using headphones.
> 
> Question: Obviously, these speakers may suck for this app. What other affordable speakers should I shop for? Please keep in mind this is for a practice setup, although I'd like to replicate the nice sound I hear in my headphones via the studio monitors.
> 
> Thanks!
> Josh


 
looking at those fostex, i'm not sure they have the correct input, which is why you're hearing a terrible signal.

id return them and get something like these:

Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Active Studio Monitor Speakers: Musical Instruments






They have an aux in on the front that works perfectly from the headphone output of my sonic port, and an RCA input on the back (comes with a 1/8 to RCA cable too) which sounds just as good. in fact, when my buddy comes over, we both use JamUp and both play through these speakers, one through the aux in, and one through the RCA in.

they arent the BEST sounding speakers, but are certainly passable for the price. i find the low end to be a bit exaggerated, but it is manageable once you get used to it.


----------



## sumopublishing

Thanks, man! I just bought these speakers. Looking forward to giving them a whirl.

Best,
Josh



tripguitar said:


> looking at those fostex, i'm not sure they have the correct input, which is why you're hearing a terrible signal.
> 
> id return them and get something like these:
> 
> Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Active Studio Monitor Speakers: Musical Instruments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have an aux in on the front that works perfectly from the headphone output of my sonic port, and an RCA input on the back (comes with a 1/8 to RCA cable too) which sounds just as good. in fact, when my buddy comes over, we both use JamUp and both play through these speakers, one through the aux in, and one through the RCA in.
> 
> they arent the BEST sounding speakers, but are certainly passable for the price. i find the low end to be a bit exaggerated, but it is manageable once you get used to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> You asked for it, you got it. BIAS for iPhone is almost ready to hit the App Store!


----------



## ridner

tripguitar said:


> i had the analog jamup plug, and the peavey ampkit link hd, and now the sonic port. the jamup plug created extra noise that interfered with my tone and more importantly (for me anyway) my noise gate. I know its vague sounding, but i feel like the analog (headphone jack) connectors provide a less defined input signal.
> 
> The digital interfaces are certainly worth it if you're going to be recording ideas/playing with or for people.
> 
> if your only goal is to have an easy and simple practice set up, its not necessary.



I have the Peavey Ampkit and do not care for the sound much at all. I just tried to run this through my amp's FX loop and got nothing but fuzz/static. I ordered an Apogee Jam last night - I am hoping this improves my impression of JamUp/Bias! It is an awesome tool, I just haven't heard anything on my end that really floored me - I am assuming it is due to the Peavey Ampkit. I have heard recordings from friends, etc that sound amazing. I have used the same amp setup, etc and have not gotten even close to the same tone/sound. Fingers crossed for Jam!


----------



## Deep Blue

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You asked for it, you got it. BIAS for iPhone is almost ready to hit the App Store!
Click to expand...

Awesome. I still plan on getting an ipad air in the near future for the extra screen space in garageband and bias, but this will keep me very happy until then.


----------



## Kroaton

Just a little thought:

For those of you running Bias on iPads, consider disabling the cabinet simulation, buying Auria, and loading up custom IR's into it's convolution reverb.

Bias's insane amp tweekability, with custom impulse responses.

I'm still looking for a convolution reverb with audiobus support that runs on the iPhone, but so far no luck (SpaceSampler is phenomenal, but it does not feature AudioBus support).


----------



## Chuck

How are the Auria cabs? Because that's a fuqing expensive app.


----------



## op1e

Took my Peavey Ampkit back and ordered the Jamup Plug. The Ampkit is not great, try the plug before giving up on jack based devices. I'll report in when I get mine and tell if the awfull squealing thru the PA is gone when running direct. And also, glad for BIAS for Iphone, soon as its out I can experiment with integration into my rack/4x12 rig.


----------



## matisq

Just got it recently. Great peace of soft!
I've been using many VST modeling plugins + POD HD but this is the winner.
Plan for this year - record an EP with JamUp and Bias


----------



## Kroaton

Lower your output volume, as it's clearly clipping in the video.

Red in audio applications is bad, as in almost all things in life.


----------



## matisq

It's only video 
I know what red means


----------



## tripguitar

after having jamup and bias for a while, i only have two, minor complaints.

in fact they really arent even complaints, just things that could be improved.

i wish i could get a stereo signal out (maybe you can and im just an idiot?), would be very nice for reverbs and delays.

also,

i wish i could share/download jamup patches that utilize bias amps. if you have both apps, you should be able to download a jamup patch that uses a bias-made amp. (again maybe im wrong, but i couldnt figure it out)


----------



## Chuck

^ agreed. I also wish you could dial in your Bias amp while using the effects from JamUp, that way I can tweak it with my OD, noise gate, reverb, compressor, etc.


----------



## Sephael

^ is it possible if you run both apps through audiobus?


----------



## op1e

Only those 4 power tube choices so far?


----------



## 155

I just want the amp im using in bias to sound exactly the same when I switch over to jam up..seems easy enough but...idk its always a bit different..total intergration of the 2 is imminent!


----------



## ilovefinnish

I'm having a blast with Jamup, and now wanting to buy a Griffin Stompbox.
Now I want to try some ambient sounding presets.
Does any body know is there's a way to connect an expression/volumen pedal so I can make ambient swells? 

I'm using jamup on an Ipad Air with a L6 Sonicport


----------



## op1e

^The BlueBoard has 2 exp pedal inputs.


----------



## ilovefinnish

well I didn't know that 

Just did some research on the blueboard, and now I have to decide between the griffin stompbox or blueboard. Or specifically if want to use it wirelessly with batteries or wired sucking battery from my Idevice.


----------



## Chuck

Sephael said:


> ^ is it possible if you run both apps through audiobus?



I don't think so, but I'll try it. I know that when I'm using both of them at the same time, whichever one is in the background makes for a shit ton of digital clipping.


----------



## zilla

Not sure if it's been covered in this thread or not.

Just bought a sonic port and all I can say is holy shit.

Question though: can I play the audio thru the built in ipad speakers or do I need to use external speakers thru the sonic port interface?


----------



## MBMoreno

ilovefinnish said:


> well I didn't know that
> 
> Just did some research on the blueboard, and now I have to decide between the griffin stompbox or blueboard. Or specifically if want to use it wirelessly with batteries or wired sucking battery from my Idevice.



Positive Grid is launching a board of their own based on the blueboard, but all metal chassis and switches


----------



## extrange

Do you guys know if there is a way to run JamUp or BIAS on a mac? I'm really impressed by the sound of those apps but I don't have the money to buy an iOS device right now.


----------



## erotomaniac

Unfortunately the app is only for iOS devices, so there's really no way to run the app itself on a Mac.


----------



## Kroaton

So I've been looking into this for the last few days, and I've finally figured out the best (and cheapest) way to load custom IR's on any of the newer iDevices (iPhones included).

Introducing "Rooms!", a free convolution reverb that via a 6.99E (9.50$) "in-app purchase" allows the user to load in custom IR's and convolute audio (via Audiobus) in real-time.

It works with Bias and JamUp Pro Xt, sounds really ....ing good, it's actively being developed/updated (the last build is from the 30th of Dec) with new features being added all the time and so far seems to be rock steady in terms of stability.

If you are interested in this please buy and support it's development, as Markus Sigg, the developer, is a really nice guy and has achieved something quite amazing while working on this completely on his own.


----------



## Chuck

^ I'm so gonna try this when I get home. What IR's do you recommend?


----------



## Kroaton

Anything that's 24-bit 44.1Khz should work a treat.

Seeing how you can just copy folders into it (I used iFunBox), I just threw the entire Redwirez BigBox IR library into it, and I've been messing around dialing in tones for a few hours now.

Bias sounds absolutely insane through it (shy of the Kemper and Axe, it just smokes any processor I've ever tried), and hopefully JamUp gets updated to allow cabinet bypassing.

I've emailed them about it, hopefully some more of you can do the same: Positive Grid emal.


----------



## Deep Blue

extrange said:


> Do you guys know if there is a way to run JamUp or BIAS on a mac? I'm really impressed by the sound of those apps but I don't have the money to buy an iOS device right now.



Positive Grid put up a feeler post on Facebook a day or two ago gauging interest for a desktop version so there might be one in the works.


----------



## erotomaniac

It feels almost blasphemous, but I'm actually starting to like the Bogner's sound over the Mesa now that I finally got it to stop sounding like a midrange-y mess.


----------



## tripguitar

thought i'd share:

i emailed positive grid asking them about (1) the possibility of a stereo out, and (2) the ability to share jamup patches that use bias amps and they said (quoted word for word):

(1) "right now JamUp is still mono. stay tuned with some update."

(2) "we separate the ToneCloud for BIAS and JamUp, maybe in the future we will combine then together."

cool answers i suppose.

any of you guys got some amps on the BIAS tonecloud i could download and mess with???


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wanted to throw this in here....nothing special, except for the fact that there are DRUMS in it! Pretty hyped for how good they sound, again from an app that cost $10...I dig that you can copy these to your pasteboard and paste them into your DAW with no splits and it sounds great. 

Audiobus is the coolest thing ever....works with JamUp/BIAS, works with every drum app I've tried, both GB and MultiTrack as DAWs; I love this thing.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/audiobus-demo-2[/SC]

Anyway....hit me with some apps to check out/try with this stuff. Drum apps, keys, whatever. Don't care, just GIVE! What are you guys using?

Also: PETITION FOR STICKY!


----------



## Steinmetzify

AAAAAAAAAAND one more for the day...it's an app called DR-OM....it's three random oscillators that you can control with two hands, or just set it and it'll do stuff. Pretty cool, and based off of old pedals that were easily hackable, therefore do WEIRD things. $1.99 for a bunch of fun lol.

Running in the back of this:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/dr-om-testing[/SC]


----------



## op1e

Very happy with my JamUp Plug over the Ampkit pos. No more squelchy feedback thru the PA.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Ive brought this up and know its been talked about, but can anybody with a pod HD try and run BIAS into the pod fx loop essentially using BIAS as the main tone but being able to run the pod's effects before or after the BIAS tone? Can you guys explain exactly where the cables go? I plan on getting the studioconnect HD whenever they decide to release it. What I/Os would i need on the studioconnect to connect to the pod for this setup? Thanks in advance


----------



## tripguitar

it will work with the right iOS interface, but im not sure if it would work with the griffin studio connect hd. looking at the griffin site these are the specs/features, and the only thing that might work as an output to the pod would be the headphone send... not sure thats going to result in a quality signal chain though...



> *Features*
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 24-bit / 96k HD recording on your Mac or iPad
> Inputs for mics, instruments, and MIDI devices
> Outputs for monitors, MIDI devices, and headphones
> Includes Apple Lightning Connector, Apple 30-pin Connector, and USB to mini USB cables
> Dedicated monitor volume control
> Charges your iPad while in use
> 
> Compatible apps:
> 
> GarageBand (iOS, Mac OS X)
> Logic Pro X (Mac OS X)
> Auria (iOS)
> JamUp / BIAS (iOS)
> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> 
> 
> HD recording at up to 24-bit/96kHz
> 2 combo XLR/instrument inputs with independent gain control
> USB MIDI in/out
> 5-pin MIDI in/out
> +48 V phantom power
> Balanced 1/4" TRS output for monitors
> -20 dB pad
> LED input/clip indicators
> Compatible with OS X 10.8 and 10.9


 
should work fine with something like the line 6 sonic port though.

the cables would go like this:

guitar > pod input > pod fx loop send > iOS interface in > iOS interface out > pod fx loop return

use the fx loop block in the pod as if it were your amp block. you can now put fx before or after jamup/bias.

EDIT: i'll try it for you with my HD500 and line 6 sonic port within the next few days and report my findings.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

tripguitar said:


> it will work with the right iOS interface, but im not sure if it would work with the griffin studio connect hd. looking at the griffin site these are the specs/features, and the only thing that might work as an output to the pod would be the headphone send... not sure thats going to result in a quality signal chain though...
> 
> 
> 
> should work fine with something like the line 6 sonic port though.
> 
> the cables would go like this:
> 
> guitar > pod input > pod fx loop send > iOS interface in > iOS interface out > pod fx loop return
> 
> use the fx loop block in the pod as if it were your amp block. you can now put fx before or after jamup/bias.
> 
> EDIT: i'll try it for you with my HD500 and line 6 sonic port within the next few days and report my findings.



Thanks. Let me know how it works out. So what am i looking for in an interface. Just one 1/4 out? Instrument level or line?


----------



## tripguitar

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Thanks. Let me know how it works out. So what am i looking for in an interface. Just one 1/4 out? Instrument level or line?


 
yes, instrument (aka unbalanced) level. if you are using an HD500 (im totally just randomly assuming here) your iOS interface needs a regular guitar input, and a 1/4 _unbalanced_ out. that unbalanced out is going right back into your fx loop return. off the top of my head the line 6 sonic port might be the only one capable of sending out an unbalanced signal, but i could be wrong. feel free to correct me here if you anyone knows better.


----------



## Chuck

So what's the best iOS drum machine?


----------



## Steinmetzify

So are we going to put all our good music app purchases in here or start a new thread? I snagged a few over the last few days that are really good....Chuck? New thread or no?



Chuck said:


> So what's the best iOS drum machine?



I haven't really tried to find a drum machine.....was looking around for an app that I could use that had built in loops in different tempos, fills, crashes, endings, etc....found Drum Loops HD.....you can adjust the tempos in your DAW and they sound pretty good for what they are.


----------



## Chuck

steinmetzify said:


> So are we going to put all our good music app purchases in here or start a new thread? I snagged a few over the last few days that are really good....Chuck? New thread or no?


 
I dunno. This seems like a good place already. Maybe I can change the thread title to accompany all iOS music discussion? 



> haven't really tried to find a drum machine.....was looking around for an app that I could use that had built in loops in different tempos, fills, crashes, endings, etc....found Drum Loops HD.....you can adjust the tempos in your DAW and they sound pretty good for what they are.


 
Okay awesome


----------



## Insinfier

What does everyone here use as speakers/headphones? I'm currently using ATH-M50s and I was wondering if there is anything better. Also considering something other than headphones. Not a big fan of them...


----------



## Chuck

I'm using KRK KNS 8400's which are nice since they are relatively flat. And also a Alto TS112a for when I want to be loud. Both work very well IMO


----------



## Sephael

Old computer speakers


----------



## Kroaton

ATH-M50's as well, though I'm probably going to buy an Alto TS112A, as every review I've read has been glowing.


----------



## protest

When you use a big speaker like that Alto, do you only need one? Are there any computer speakers that are nice for jamup/bias? I think the only reason I'm not a huge fan of Jamup is that I'm not a huge fan of playing through headphones all the time.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Just entered the Andy James Guitar Solo Competition and guess what I used to record the solo!?


----------



## tripguitar

protest said:


> When you use a big speaker like that Alto, do you only need one? Are there any computer speakers that are nice for jamup/bias? I think the only reason I'm not a huge fan of Jamup is that I'm not a huge fan of playing through headphones all the time.


 
Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Active Studio Monitor Speakers: Musical Instruments

they arent the best (exagerated low end) but for the price i think they are great. good in/out options:

2 1/4 balanced inputs on the back for use with audio interface
unbalanced RCA inputs on the back (includes an RCA to 1/8 stereo cable for use with cell phones/laptops/iDevice)
aux input on the front for cell phones/laptops/iDevice
headphone out on the front for... well headphones.
i use them all the time for listening/playing/mixing at home. and i even jam with a friend of mine and we both use jamup. i use the rca ins and he uses the aux in. granted... two guitar signals coming throught the same set of speaers without being able to pan one left and one right kind of muds things up, but its doable. and most of the time im just playing solo anyway.


----------



## protest

^Thanks dude. I don't need anything special, just something that isn't crappy lol.


----------



## mnemonic

protest said:


> When you use a big speaker like that Alto, do you only need one? Are there any computer speakers that are nice for jamup/bias? I think the only reason I'm not a huge fan of Jamup is that I'm not a huge fan of playing through headphones all the time.



I use a set of M-audio BX5 D2 studio monitors, however when I play guitar through them, I only use one of them. Works great. Computer speakers are generally not even close to flat response, nor as clear sounding as even low-end studio monitors. I think those AV40's above are supposed to be like entry level studio monitors in a way, I've never tried them though. 

I used to use a set of logitech computer speakers (two tiny 2" speakers per side, and a subwoofer) back in college with a podxt, and making the switch to a studio monitor sounded sooooo much better in every way.


----------



## thrashcomics

i am picking up an iphone 5s this next week and having been lusting over jamup pro xt for a while. i think i am going to get a line 6 sonic port, but is there anyway to charge your device while using it?


----------



## mnemonic

thrashcomics said:


> i am picking up an iphone 5s this next week and having been lusting over jamup pro xt for a while. i think i am going to get a line 6 sonic port, but is there anyway to charge your device while using it?



nope.


----------



## HyVriD

Hi all! Did this cool video to compare jamup and bias, with axe fx and kemper, and wanted to see what you all think about the comparison, as well as which one is which 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS9mgbSwAFg


----------



## tripguitar

thrashcomics said:


> i am picking up an iphone 5s this next week and having been lusting over jamup pro xt for a while. i think i am going to get a line 6 sonic port, but is there anyway to charge your device while using it?


 
no, but if youre worried about battery life just put the phone on airplane mode, enable backround audio or whatever its called in the jamup options, that way you can lock the phone and the app still works. obviously the screen will be off so you'd have to wake it up to adjust your patch, but if youre just jamming, keep that screen off! its the biggest battery drainer there is besides maybe gps.

also if you do some research you might come across the peavey ampkit link hd, which could potentially charge your device while using JamUp. take my advice... forget about it. it doesnt come with the power cord you need, and it has a handfull of other problems including loud whishy white noise, something that sounds like a grounding problem, and in my case a human proximity problem. the closer my hand got to the ampkit link, the more it would buzz... i returned it and got the sonic port.


----------



## Sephael

My tascam iur2 can charge the phone through it or it can run off the phones battery. Only downside is the output options: stereo aux, digital and 1/8" headphone&#8230;but that is why they invented converter cables. 


Another tip to save power is double click home and swipe off any app you are not using, it really does make a difference.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Another BIAS update, hopefully it will be for iPod also.


----------



## Chuck

Anyone know how to get a sweet bass tone? I'm looking to a tone akin to Periphery's or Tesseract's. I'm a using a stock Lakland 55-01 and currently running the tech 21 driver into the SVT model and the 6x10 cab, it's good but not very modern or clear sounding.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I was dreaming.....eventide released an effects app that integrates with jamup and Bias.......the stuff wet dreams are made of!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, I just DLed JamUp and BIAS, and I have a retarded question.

When I exit BIAS, the strip at the top of my wallpaper that's usually black has turned red, and it says "BIAS (Recording)" in the upper right hand corner. How do I make it stop recording? I don't have anything plugged into it or anything. I don't even have an interface for it yet, haha.

HALP.


----------



## Insinfier

Double-tap the home button and remove the app from your multitasking screen.

Quite handy, actually. With background audio enabled in the app's settings, you can play guitar while the app runs in the background. Or even turn the screen off completely for ridiculous battery life.


----------



## tripguitar

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Okay, I just DLed JamUp and BIAS, and I have a retarded question.
> 
> When I exit BIAS, the strip at the top of my wallpaper that's usually black has turned red, and it says "BIAS (Recording)" in the upper right hand corner. How do I make it stop recording? I don't have anything plugged into it or anything. I don't even have an interface for it yet, haha.
> 
> HALP.



Double click your home button, and then swipe away the app as you would to fully exit any other app. I don't think it's actually recording anything when that happens, I think it's just running in the background.

Also not a retarded question, I had to look it up myself!! But that might be because my ipad was my first apple product with ios7.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, now that that's out of the way, I need to look in to getting an interface. Anyone try the Apogee Jam 96k or the Line 6 Sonic Port? Those seem to be the two options I can find on Korean sites that are neither prohibitively expensive nor suspiciously cheap. I like that the Sonic Port has built-in 1/8 and 1/4 outs, but the Apogee is sleeker and has a gain control.

Also, is battery life ever an issue for you guys? It seems annoying that I can't play and charge at the same time unless I use an adaptor/interface/thing that plugs into the mic/headphone jack instead of the 30 pin. Do you guys keep a headphone input around to use while it's charging, or do you just never charge and play at the same time?

Sorry for what are probably pretty basic questions. I'm a (relatively) old fart, and all this Star Trek technology is a bit overwhelming, hahaha.


----------



## Insinfier

Battery life hasn't been an issue on my iPad 3. Pretty sure I'd have to play 8+ hours with the screen on to kill it.

Probably can't go wrong with the Jam 96k or the Sonic Port. Just don't get that cheap, plastic Positive Grid plug. Such a noisy beast, even the tuner in the app can't work properly because it likes to interfere with the signal and make the needle jump halfway around the screen.


----------



## matisq

I'm using iRig HD which comes with USB (fro Mac), Lightning (iPad Air, Mini Retina, iPhone 5+) and 30 pin (old iPads and iPhones) cables.
I think it sound great, no noise at all, nice light and input signal gain control.
Check out my demo where I'm using iPad mini 2, iRig HD and Bias.


----------



## Chuck

I would get the Sonic Port  I love mine. I haven't used the Positive Grid ones, though I don't really think you need a gain control for the interface. Because if you are using a Bias created amp then it will have its own input and output levels in Bias. Then while you use it in JamUp you can change the level there. Then of course you have your iPhone/iPad volume which acts as a master volume.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Chuck said:


> I would get the Sonic Port  I love mine. I haven't used the Positive Grid ones, though I don't really think you need a gain control for the interface. Because if you are using a Bias created amp then it will have its own input and output levels in Bias. Then while you use it in JamUp you can change the level there. Then of course you have your iPhone/iPad volume which acts as a master volume.


 

Well, having the gain on the interface is probably to control the input gain, which is handy for leveling out the signal for different instruments.

Having several gain stages is just a part of living that amp modeler lifestyle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sweetwater just posted these new iOS interfaces on their website.

Winter NAMM 2014: Focusrite iTrack Dock
Winter NAMM 2014: Alesis IODock II
Winter NAMM 2014: Apogee JAM 96k


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged some good apps recently:

Magellan, which is a CRAZY deep synth....runs 2 synth engines simultaneously, allowing for some crazy effects and loops, everything on this app is completely programmable....Audiobus compatible too, so you can run it under whatever in GarageBand.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magellan/id544119998?mt=8

Drum Loops HD-this is the paid version; I tried the free version and liked it enough to pay for this one......tons of loops, tempos changeable in your DAW, fills and crashes match up perfectly....you can't really make your own loops, but this was just for scratch tracks and development ideas for riffs and it suits that purpose fine.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/drum-loops-hd/id537228015?mt=8

Alchemy-drums and keys...this is a free app for the iPad, but don't let that fool you; this thing is deep and detailed. Synths, basses, piano, strings, guitar, drum kits. Awesome free app.

Alchemy Mobile Synth App for iOS - iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch

DROM-three different oscillators running two on each one, does some crazy drone effects and it's cool for background for guitar/keyboard tracks....pretty cheap for what it does at $1.99 and sounds badass, and it's AB compatible.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dr-om/id555409573?mt=8

Animoog for iPhone is another REALLY deep synth programmable for different effects....it's free for iPhone today, (01/23/2014) so you can try on your phone before committing to the iPad purchase.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animoog-for-iphone/id490169960?mt=8


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I went with the Sonic Port. I think the Apogee JAM 96k might be slightly better quality, but I honestly doubt my old ears will be able to tell the difference, and the 1/4" and 1/8" outs on the Sonic Port are going to come in handy.

I also ordered a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones to round out my "rig."

Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Winter NAMM 2014: Apogee JAM 96k




I'm confused. That's the product I was already looking to buy on a Korean site here, so I wouldn't have thought it's a new-for-NAMM product.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, another stupid question time:

Do I have to buy JamUp expansion packs multiple times? I bought a couple expansions for JamUp using my iPad, but then when I opened it on iPhone they were still locked, and the JamUp store didn't give me the option of DLing them again from the cloud. Is there some way to sync the program on my ipad and iphone?

EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out. Store > Restore Purchases. Now I've got the stuff I purchased using the iPad on my iPhone, too, if anyone else is dumb enough to not figure that out, hahaha.


----------



## Strom

Hi there,
to all the Sonic Port users out there:
Do you experience any kind of pops and crackles with certain combinations of amps/fx with Jamup in Ultra Low Latency Mode?

Sadly I do once in a while.

I do not have the issues when I use a miniplug connector like iRig or iRig stomp. Only with the Sonic Port connect by the lightning cable. Must be because it brings its own audio driver which might be not as 'slick' and responsive as Apples own converter?!?

I noticed this with my 'regular' iPad mini - and in the hopes of getting rid of this with a faster processor I bought a new iPad mini Retina - but the problem stays the same: With 'Ultra Low Latency' enabled I got single clicks and a crackle now and then using the Sonic Port.

As I said - not with every amp/fx combination - but certainly with any amp designed in BIAS&#8230;
I can get rid of the pops when I disable Ultra Low Latency mode - but then I notice a little lag in the attack/response.

It's pretty frustrating - seems to be either I got the ultra low latency but have the bad sound quality and the feedback vulnerablility of the miniport connection or I must live with the fact that the solid high fidelity connection of the Sonic Port can produce a click now and then, except I forego the Ultra Low Latency mode.

I somehow tried to figue out if there is any kind of driver update from Line6 for the Sonic Port (which should update itself from the Mobile POD app) - but to no avail - it's still v1.0

Anyone noticed this too?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ev_o

Just started using jamup on my iPhone. I'm actually using this more than my line 6 spider iv for practice since it sounds so much better!


----------



## Sephael

ev_o said:


> Just started using jamup on my iPhone. I'm actually using this more than my line 6 spider iv for practice since it sounds so much better!



Welcome to the revolution.


----------



## Jake

ZOMB13 any idea when bias is gonna be released for iphone?

I saw positive grid said soon last week but that's about all I saw


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

How long ago was this announced?

Positive Grid &#8211; BT-4

It looks a fair bit sturdier than the IK one.


----------



## Insinfier

Recently, I think.


----------



## op1e

So you can just plug guitar into this? Would be cool to start seeing more elaborate boards with stompbox function.


Built-in iOS link for plug and play audio interface
Optimized for active/passive pickups for both guitar and bass


----------



## Oneirokritikos

I have a (maybe dumb) question: how can I use hardware boost/EQ pedals with iOS amp sim apps? I&#8217;d love to pre-shape the tone going into Bias or Ampkit with more powerful/versatile solutions than the boost pedal sims found in the apps, if that makes sense - something like an Empress ParaEQ. How could I do that without overdriving the input stage of the iOS system? Do interfaces like Apogee Jam, for instance, allow for musical boosting of their inputs? Digital devices hate loud inputs, so... 
Thanks for any advice !


----------



## Electric Wizard

There are a bunch of the interfaces, like the Apogee, that have input gain dials. I'd think you could just plug everything in and turn it down until the horrible digital clipping went away.


----------



## technomancer

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm confused. That's the product I was already looking to buy on a Korean site here, so I wouldn't have thought it's a new-for-NAMM product.



They announced it a few weeks ago on their site but it was one of their new products they featured at NAMM


----------



## Deep Blue

Just ordered a Line 6 Sonic Port in preparation for the release of Bias for the iPhone, can't wait!


----------



## Jake

heres a real quick solo I recorded with just the sampler in jamup and my rga121 direct into the iphone with the jamup plug. I used Misha's lead tone, nothing special but figured I'd share it here as well.


----------



## cyb

this should not be on the second page! bumping it up.

Question: For BIAS would I see any benefit switching from an Ipad 3rd gen to an Ipad air?


----------



## 155

cyb said:


> this should not be on the second page! bumping it up.
> 
> Question: For BIAS would I see any benefit switching from an Ipad 3rd gen to an Ipad air?


none at all..


----------



## MrYakob

cyb said:


> this should not be on the second page! bumping it up.
> 
> Question: For BIAS would I see any benefit switching from an Ipad 3rd gen to an Ipad air?



Other than a lighter ipad? Nope, the 3rd gen is more than enough to get all you need out of it.


----------



## enuenu

I have an interface (Tascam US144) into an iMac running OSX 10.8.5, Garageband and Reaper. Can I use Jamup?


----------



## Sephael

Tascam iur2 is the deal of the day again for $40:

https://m.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?source=3XFCBK2


----------



## Steinmetzify

enuenu said:


> I have an interface (Tascam US144) into an iMac running OSX 10.8.5, Garageband and Reaper. Can I use Jamup?



No, not yet. It's not available for a desktop/laptop as of yet; only for mobile devices i.e. an iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Chuck

Here's me trying to emulate a Randall Satan. 

https://soundcloud.com/chuckwielderovibanez/bias-randall-satan-tone-match


----------



## jjcor

So my wife bought me a iPad air and I decided to buy jamup and bias. I just gotta say OMG! It sounds great! I had a kemper and decided that it was amazing but I was used to tweaking a lot coming from the axe fx. So I sent it back and was going to buy another axe fx but I think this cured my GAS......for now at least. 

BTW I bought the line 6 sonic port and ran it to my scarlet interface>MacBook>Yamaha hs5's and it had a lot of noise. So I returned it and bought the irig had and that fixed the noise. I don't know what was going on with the line 6. Just thought I'd throw that out there for others to know.


----------



## Deep Blue

My sonic port experience has been excellent so far, though I haven't tried anything other than run it through my Behringer GM-108 yet.


----------



## ZXIIIT

717ctsjz said:


> ZOMB13 any idea when bias is gonna be released for iphone?
> 
> I saw positive grid said soon last week but that's about all I saw



All I can say is, whenever Positive Grid release it


----------



## Riley

Is the input clipping with moderate to hot pickups normal with the jamup plug? I have the black jamup plug. It is impossible to get a usable clean sound.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Welp...

I upgraded my phone today, and guess what I got? I grabbed a 5S for the sole purpose of using JamUp/Garageband/Audiobus... ect.


----------



## MBMoreno

JPhoenix19 said:


> Welp...
> 
> I upgraded my phone today, and guess what I got? I grabbed a 5S for the sole purpose of using JamUp/Garageband/Audiobus... ect.



Next week you can use BIAS too


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My Sonic Port came today. I'm enjoying the hell out of JamUp so far, but I gotta admit, it's trickier than I expected it to be getting a metal tone I like out of it so far. Perhaps I'm just not used to the tweakability of it (my Vox modelling amp isn't the most tweakable in the world, haha), or maybe my heaphones just aren't well-suited to it, I don't know. Hopefully I'll have things worked out before too long. I suspect this is going to be a learning process.

One thing I can say, though, is that whoever created the Death Metal factory preset has clearly never heard any death metal before.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My Sonic Port came today. I'm enjoying the hell out of JamUp so far, but I gotta admit, it's trickier than I expected it to be getting a metal tone I like out of it so far. Perhaps I'm just not used to the tweakability of it (my Vox modelling amp isn't the most tweakable in the world, haha), or maybe my heaphones just aren't well-suited to it, I don't know. Hopefully I'll have things worked out before too long. I suspect this is going to be a learning process.
> 
> One thing I can say, though, is that whoever created the Death Metal factory preset has clearly never heard any death metal before.



If you haven't already, check out the Recto model. It's even better than the metal signature pack, IMHO. Also, it may help to know that the OD pedals seem to work differently than a normal OD pedal would. That is to say, at 12 o'clock the volume and gain knobs seem like they are at 0, with anything above being a boost and anything below being a cut.


----------



## Insinfier

Also might have a good experience using your own OD.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

JPhoenix19 said:


> If you haven't already, check out the Recto model. It's even better than the metal signature pack, IMHO. Also, it may help to know that the OD pedals seem to work differently than a normal OD pedal would. That is to say, at 12 o'clock the volume and gain knobs seem like they are at 0, with anything above being a boost and anything below being a cut.



Yeah, the Recto is the only one I've been able to coax a rhythm tone I like out of, though I can also get some lead tones I like out of the Lead 800 model. None of the amps sounds good on their own without adding the OD, which is mildly irritating. I'll have to see what I can cook up in BIAS, once I learn wtf all the different options even affect, haha.


----------



## Strom

Deep Blue said:


> My sonic port experience has been excellent so far, though I haven't tried anything other than run it through my Behringer GM-108 yet.



Hi Deep Blue,
great to hear that. Do you have JamUp and BIAS? 
Would you be so kind to import a BIAS designed amp into JamUp, insert some FX. Play for some time and listen very carfully if you get any clicks and cracks in Ultra-Low-latency-Mode?!

Would be awesome. 

I'm still trying to figure out if I'm the only one with this problems.
Would be interesting if it only occurs with the Sonic Port - or any other HD Converter in Ultra-Low-Latency mode?!?

Thanks - and a great rockin' weekend to all of you
Strom.


----------



## Preacher

I'm trying to get a good deathcore sound out of Jam up/bias. for reasons... but im having real difficulty getting a nice deep bassy tone without sounding very muddy, but if I tweak the high end I get a very thin flat sound. anyone got a good idea on what to do to stop being naff at making presets? I'm probably starting in the deep end tweaking everything I can in bias as well, to the point where one preset I made has no output if I put a OD pedal in the chain lol


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The only things in my chain for the rhythm tone I'm the most satisfied with so far are:

Noise gate > Tube Diver > Treadplate > Equalizer > Digi reverb.

Settings:

Noise gate - Sensitivity all the way down, decay all the way down.

Tube Driver - Overdrive a bit past 3:00, Tone about 2:00, Level just above 3:00

Treadplate - Master 2:00, Presence 12:00, Bass 1:00, Mid just past 9:00, Treble 2:00, Gain 2:00, Switch set to Modern.

EQ - 400 at ~+8, 800 at ~+5, 1.6k at ~+1, 3.2K at ~+8, Level ~3.

Digital Reverb - E.Level 8:00, Tone 1:00, Time 9:00, Room setting.

That setup has gotten me a pretty good crunchy tone without too much mud, though I'm still tweaking it a bit from time to time, and I'm back and forth on whether or not to add compression. Maybe try to use that as a starting point and see if you can come up with something you like?


----------



## Deep Blue

Strom said:


> Hi Deep Blue,
> great to hear that. Do you have JamUp and BIAS?
> Would you be so kind to import a BIAS designed amp into JamUp, insert some FX. Play for some time and listen very carfully if you get any clicks and cracks in Ultra-Low-latency-Mode?!
> 
> Would be awesome.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if I'm the only one with this problems.
> Would be interesting if it only occurs with the Sonic Port - or any other HD Converter in Ultra-Low-Latency mode?!?
> 
> Thanks - and a great rockin' weekend to all of you
> Strom.


I'm using an iPhone 5s, so as soon as BIAS is released I'll give that a try


----------



## JPhoenix19

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, the Recto is the only one I've been able to coax a rhythm tone I like out of, though I can also get some lead tones I like out of the Lead 800 model. None of the amps sounds good on their own without adding the OD, which is mildly irritating. I'll have to see what I can cook up in BIAS, once I learn wtf all the different options even affect, haha.



Yeah I was real disappointed in the metal signature pack... not that they sound bad- it's that they aren't really as versatile (except maybe the Merrow 5153) as other amps. At least for my tastes and uses, I only liked the Merrow 5153 model.

So far my patches include the Fender black face for cleans, the 800 lead for brit 'light' rock tones, and the Recto for rhythm and leads.


----------



## Deep Blue

One of my favorite tones I've gotten so far has been with a noise gate>fuzz face>OR30>EQ for an ISIS-esque sludgy tone. I agree about the metal signature pack, I prefer the non signature versions of the amps, but I do love the Loomis overdrive and EQ pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Deep Blue said:


> One of my favorite tones I've gotten so far has been with a noise gate>fuzz face>OR30>EQ for an ISIS-esque sludgy tone. I agree about the metal signature pack, I prefer the non signature versions of the amps, but I do love the Loomis overdrive and EQ pedal.



Post up the settings for that one if you get a minute please? Been looking for a good sludge tone to start with and tweak for Crowbar type stuff.


----------



## wespaul

I could never get the Sonic Port to work with my iPad 2. I tried 2 brand new ones and the iPad said it wasn't supported. Line 6 support blamed my iPad, so back to the store they went. Besides the Apogee Jam, is there another one that's at least as good or better?


----------



## Curt

Getting an iphone 5 soonish, can I run jamup into a poweramp/cab setup? I was messing about with it on my friends iPad, and I sold my pod a while back. so I was wondering if it is feasible.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

JPhoenix19 said:


> Yeah I was real disappointed in the metal signature pack... not that they sound bad- it's that they aren't really as versatile (except maybe the Merrow 5153) as other amps. At least for my tastes and uses, I only liked the Merrow 5153 model.
> 
> So far my patches include the Fender black face for cleans, the 800 lead for brit 'light' rock tones, and the Recto for rhythm and leads.



I don't even have the Metal signature pack. The only packs I bought were the effects expansion and the boutique amps & effects, and I only got those for the extra effects. I figured I don't really need to buy too many amp expansions, since I have BIAS, which has all the same stuff as the JamUp expansions and more, and I can tweak and mod them to get tones similar enough to what the packs probably offer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Strom said:


> Hi Deep Blue,
> great to hear that. Do you have JamUp and BIAS?
> Would you be so kind to import a BIAS designed amp into JamUp, insert some FX. Play for some time and listen very carfully if you get any clicks and cracks in Ultra-Low-latency-Mode?!
> 
> Would be awesome.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if I'm the only one with this problems.
> Would be interesting if it only occurs with the Sonic Port - or any other HD Converter in Ultra-Low-Latency mode?!?



I edited some amps in BIAS and then imported them to JamUp today. For the clean amp I tweaked, I'm not getting any clicks or crackles in JamUp. I'm getting some noise in the high-gain amp I made, but I don't know whether that's a latency/interface issue, or just because the amp I made is an absurdly high-gain amp with about as much distortion as I could possibly squeeze out of their Orange high-gain model . I imagine I'll make a rock amp before too long that will probably make it more clear, and I can let you know then.


----------



## Strom

wespaul said:


> I could never get the Sonic Port to work with my iPad 2. I tried 2 brand new ones and the iPad said it wasn't supported. Line 6 support blamed my iPad, so back to the store they went. Besides the Apogee Jam, is there another one that's at least as good or better?



My Sonic Port works flawlessly with my iPad mini and my newer iPad mini Retina - except for my former mentioned clicks/latency problems.
What let my chose the Sonic Port over any other 'HD interface' (iRig HD, Apogee Jam) is its 1/4&#8221; mono-stereo guitar/line-level output.
All other interfaces don't have one (not even Positive Grid's own still to come out JamUp Plug HD!!!) and you have to use the device's own miniplug port.
Not the best solution.
I use Jamup live on stage - until now with the iRig Stomp pedal - which has the best in/out options to use it 'professionally' as a rig. But as I said before - it's very prone to horrible feedback scenarios on stage, because it's connected via the miniplug.
I'd like to use the Sonic Port live with its awesome solid audio connections - BUT until I get rid of this occasional crackling it's a no-go.

Still waiting for an interface that solves all this 'problems' and combines all (in my opinion) essential features for professional use.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I'm partial to the engl fireball model myself.


----------



## Deep Blue

steinmetzify said:


> Post up the settings for that one if you get a minute please? Been looking for a good sludge tone to start with and tweak for Crowbar type stuff.



I was listening to ISIS-Oceanic and ISIS-Panopticon when dialing this in

I've got the noise gate sensitivity and decay at about 8 o'clock, just to tame hiss. 
On the fuzz face I have the volume at 12 and the fuzz I put around 10.
The OR30 is on channel two, with master and treble at 12 and middle and bass at 11. Gain is either dimed or at about 4 o'clock.
The EQ4 I left nearly flat, with 400 and 1.6k a little higher than the rest.

That's the base tone, I change reverbs, delays, too often to mention 

The guitar is a mahogany bodied Schecter C-1 through the stock neck pickup which is pretty much a duncan designed cheap blackout. Probably less than ideal for sludge. I'm playing through a Behringer GM-108 set as clean and neutral as I can get it, so YMMV with these settings.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man thanks! I'll throw down with it later today; I hear you on the reverbs/delays. It's every day I change something up lol.


----------



## Curt

Curt said:


> Getting an iphone 5 soonish, can I run jamup into a poweramp/cab setup? I was messing about with it on my friends iPad, and I sold my pod a while back. so I was wondering if it is feasible.


 
Anyone?


----------



## RevDrucifer

Curt said:


> Anyone?



Don't see why not but I'd expect some noise issues somewhere along the way. I'm going to give this a try myself later this week.


----------



## Curt

Do report back when you try it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Edited for late afternoon slightly drunk posting.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Curt said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting an iphone 5 soonish, can I run jamup into a poweramp/cab setup? I was messing about with it on my friends iPad, and I sold my pod a while back. so I was wondering if it is feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...


Yes. You'd just have to make sure your volume levels are balanced.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Curt said:


> Getting an iphone 5 soonish, can I run jamup into a poweramp/cab setup? I was messing about with it on my friends iPad, and I sold my pod a while back. so I was wondering if it is feasible.



You can, but jamup does not allow you to disable cab emulation, so it sounds a bit off running cab sims into guitar speakers. Works okay for bedroom jamming, but I didn't like it jamming with a drummer. When BIAS comes out for the iPhone we will be able to disable cab sims, but until then FRFR is the way to go.


----------



## Steinmetzify

EdgeCrusher said:


> You can, but jamup does not allow you to disable cab emulation, so it sounds a bit off running cab sims into guitar speakers. Works okay for bedroom jamming, but I didn't like it jamming with a drummer. When BIAS comes out for the iPhone we will be able to disable cab sims, but until then FRFR is the way to go.


 
Crap, he's right.....I've been running JamUp/BIAS for so long on my iPad, I forgot about that....you can disable the cab sims in BIAS and then import them into JamUp and I've been doing it forever...I hardly ever use my phone for JamUp anymore. Sorry about that, man.


----------



## axxessdenied

If I get bias should I get any packs for jamup?
Should I get jamup pro?
Picking up an apogee jam today.


----------



## axxessdenied

Kroaton said:


> So I've been looking into this for the last few days, and I've finally figured out the best (and cheapest) way to load custom IR's on any of the newer iDevices (iPhones included).
> 
> Introducing "Rooms!", a free convolution reverb that via a 6.99E (9.50$) "in-app purchase" allows the user to load in custom IR's and convolute audio (via Audiobus) in real-time.
> 
> It works with Bias and JamUp Pro Xt, sounds really ....ing good, it's actively being developed/updated (the last build is from the 30th of Dec) with new features being added all the time and so far seems to be rock steady in terms of stability.
> 
> If you are interested in this please buy and support it's development, as Markus Sigg, the developer, is a really nice guy and has achieved something quite amazing while working on this completely on his own.


I have the first retina model ipad. Think it would work in that for real time? Says need minimum ipad 4

.... it. Buying an ipad air today lol!


----------



## PBGas

I picked up an iPad air back in early January and the first app I put into it was Bias and Jamup and a few of the packs. They are really, really fantastic for the price. I have had no issues with latency or pops/clicks. I'm using an Apogee Jam 96K interface. Apogee is not my first choice due to previous issues with my other Apogee interfaces but it was the only one in stock at local retailer so I went with it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

axxessdenied said:


> If I get bias should I get any packs for jamup?
> Should I get jamup pro?
> Picking up an apogee jam today.



The Jam kicks ass......you're gonna dig it. For some reason I want to say that if you buy BIAS, then pretty much all the amps you'd buy in the metal packs are in there and you can make and drop them into JamUp.....I might be wrong, and I did it in the reverse order since BIAS wasn't out when I started with JamUp.

I would recommend all of the effects bundles you can afford though....it bugged the crap out of me when I wanted to D/L a tone and it sounded like ass because I didn't have the pedals that were in the chain, so I bought em all. It's fun to tweak them, and for some reason all the BIAS amps I make sound better with an OD in front, delay, etc...

Post up your thoughts when you get it up and running, man....I'm always interested when new people try it. I have to say that for the cost, I don't think you're gonna believe your ears.


----------



## axxessdenied

I went with the sonic port instead. Having both cables and the outputs seemed handy. 
I picked up all the GarageBand stuff. Just getting my air ready to go!


----------



## Steinmetzify

I hope it works ok for you man....a lot of guys have had a LOT of problems with that unit...that's why I was excited that you were going to snag the Jam.


----------



## axxessdenied

I probably will get the apogee jam 96k if I do have issues. Only had the original unit at the music store. Another reason I chose the sonic port.


----------



## matisq

Next demo. 
This time everything was done on an iPad (except slight mastering).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Seriously, tell me why I shouldn't get an iPhone to replace my Galaxy S3.


----------



## JPhoenix19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Seriously, tell me why I shouldn't get an iPhone to replace my Galaxy S3.



You have no reason at all not to.  In addition to JamUp and (soon to be on the iPhone) BIAS, there's Drums!- the best drum app I've played so far. Sitting in your car in line? Pull out the ole' iPhone and drum for some instant gratification. I annoy the crap out of my wife by playing drums along with the radio in the car. Or use the smart guitar in Garageband and write a random song. Or use Alchemy to pop a crazy techno beat and have a random dance party.

None of these are available on Android.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, it's why I'm really considering grabbing an iPhone. The lack of an SD slot and removable battery does worry me, though, but the other phones I were considering lack SD slots also. May just buy me a new MP3 player to deal with the music.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

I have a quick question for you gents who are familiar with JamUp and the Griffin StompBox. 

First off, I work with Android for a living, so I'm constantly surrounded by Android devices (and constantly feel angry that Google refuses to fix the audio-in latency issues so stuff like this isn't possible on Android). After reading through some of this thread and watching some JamUp demos, I traded one of my Android phones for an iPhone 4s so I could try it out for myself. Needless to say, I'm very impressed. 

Since doing all this on a tiny screen basically sucks, I'm going to get an iPad. This brings me to my question: can anyone confirm that the Griffin StompBox works with the Lightning to 30-pin adapter? I'd like to get an iPad Mini Retina, but if there are issues with the adapter, I'll just go for an older iPad 3 (which I don't _really_ want to do because that will basically close the door on any new accessories). 

As always, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## axxessdenied

Don't get an iPhone... Just get an iPad and rock an android phone 

Sonic port is working great with my iPad air BTW. Tones sound pretty good. Need to spend more time with it. Having played various vst modellers plus owning a pod HD pro and axe fx 2 I got some good comparisons.

Now. I think the pod HD series is pretty great. Getting a useable high gain tone is much easier in bias. But, the pod has a fantastic set of effects on it.
The afx2 just keeps getting better with firmware updates. People that don't get good tones just haven't figured out how to create patches for their guitars properly. 
I'm surprised by positive grid. 
Anyone considering a pod HD should try bias first !

Looking forward to putting together some ideas on the iPad and then transferring them over to a full blown track.

I might do some tone comparisons between bias and afx2 models as well since I got the sonic port!

I think slate digital needs to release Steven slate drums for iOS !!! Slate quality samples on iOS would make our guitar tones that much more powerful and realistic !


----------



## axxessdenied

FunnelWeaver said:


> I have a quick question for you gents who are familiar with JamUp and the Griffin StompBox.
> 
> First off, I work with Android for a living, so I'm constantly surrounded by Android devices (and constantly feel angry that Google refuses to fix the audio-in latency issues so stuff like this isn't possible on Android). After reading through some of this thread and watching some JamUp demos, I traded one of my Android phones for an iPhone 4s so I could try it out for myself. Needless to say, I'm very impressed.
> 
> Since doing all this on a tiny screen basically sucks, I'm going to get an iPad. This brings me to my question: can anyone confirm that the Griffin StompBox works with the Lightning to 30-pin adapter? I'd like to get an iPad Mini Retina, but if there are issues with the adapter, I'll just go for an older iPad 3 (which I don't _really_ want to do because that will basically close the door on any new accessories).
> 
> As always, I appreciate the feedback.


I say get the full size. Its only $100 difference and worth the extra real estate. The iPad 3 has the same processor as the 2 only with quad-core graphics for retina. So 1.4ghz dual core vs 1ghz dual core. Go new!! Plus. The weight difference is nice. And slate grey looks sick!
I have iPad 3 and the air BTW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

axxessdenied said:


> Don't get an iPhone... Just get an iPad and rock an android phone



Not that rich.  It's either iPhone or Android. Replacing the Samsung with my upgrade discount.


----------



## axxessdenied

Yeah get an iPhone than. Honestly, the best mobile platform for jamming around and laying down solid ideas.

I need to figure out garage band iOS. The smart drums... Can I manually edit the midi ? I've only figures out how to make beats with the grid which just randomly generates the beat. Works cool but not when I want some intense metal drums


----------



## MBMoreno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's why I'm really considering grabbing an iPhone. The lack of an SD slot and *removable battery* does worry me, though, but the other phones I were considering lack SD slots also. May just buy me a new MP3 player to deal with the music.



If you can "fry" a battery on any Apple device without extensive use (really extensive!), then I'll give you my iPhone


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude I REALLY want SSD for iOS, that would kick all ass. 

For usable drum loops, try Drum Loops HD; make sure you get Audiobus so you can link this stuff together. JamUp>Audiobus>GarageBand is killer simplicity. 

I'm interested in the comparisons between the AxeII and this stuff if you get time to do it, and I'm glad you didn't have any issues with the SonicPort. 

Any ?s let me know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Some 8-string action with BIAS.


----------



## JPhoenix19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



But.... but that's like, A WEEK away! 


 I keed! I'm just happy that it's coming to iPhone at all. I was not expecting it.


----------



## Zalbu

So what's the verdict on the JamUp Plug vs the Sonic Port? My budget is pretty tight and I'll have to skimp on the plug since I'd prefer to buy an iPad Mini over an iPod Touch. The Sonic Port would cost $120 from Thomann, compared to $20 for the JamUp Plug.


----------



## MBMoreno

Zalbu said:


> So what's the verdict on the JamUp Plug vs the Sonic Port? My budget is pretty tight and I'll have to skimp on the plug since I'd prefer to buy an iPad Mini over an iPod Touch. The Sonic Port would cost $120 from Thomann, compared to $20 for the JamUp Plug.



Buy the plug and the iPad. Then save for a better interface. 

It is a growing market and I'm sure that in a not too distant future there will be more, better and more affordable interfaces for this type of stuff.


----------



## Zalbu

MBMoreno said:


> Buy the plug and the iPad. Then save for a better interface.
> 
> It is a growing market and I'm sure that in a not too distant future there will be more, better and more affordable interfaces for this type of stuff.


That's what I plan on doing, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about the plug. I don't really have any other choice, though.


----------



## Deep Blue

Zalbu said:


> That's what I plan on doing, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about the plug. I don't really have any other choice, though.


I got 2 or 3 solid months out of my plug until the 1/8" connector on the plug itself eventually wore down to the point that it didn't fit tightly in my phone's headphone port and stopped making good contact. I had almost zero issues with it apart from it making the tuner in JamUp almost unusable. 

Best advice I can give is keep it on a flat surface and arrange your cables so they place zero stress on your device's headphone jack. You should be fine until you can get a more robust interface.


----------



## MBMoreno

Zalbu said:


> That's what I plan on doing, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about the plug. I don't really have any other choice, though.



I got by with an iRig for about 5 months. The Positive Grid Plug is said to be much better. It will definitely get you by. Be careful with it as said above


----------



## philkilla

Positive grid user here, it's badass.

Now that Bias is coming to iphone!??!! 


Must buy.


----------



## op1e

^Well at least we have a date finally. Wonder if they're ever gonna add more power tube varieties.


----------



## Curt

Now the only question that remains. With tax returns coming in, do I get a PS4 to satisfy my gaming wants, or iPhone 5c and benefit from some wicked tone in the process?


----------



## Jake

Cant wait to do a full review of bias for iphone 

I've had jamup for sooooo long now haha my prototype plug finally broke and I had to get a new one 

but I'm really excited to get my college apartment tone to the next level


----------



## feraledge

So I just got an iPad mini and of course immediately went for the Jamup plug in. After using a POD X3 Live a bit here and there for years, Jam Up just SLAYS it. This sounds amazing. I can't believe it. 
The Dual Rec and Merrow 5153 sound amazing, but the Ola War? Yeah, those low/high gain saturation options are killer. 
For a guy with twin toddlers who doesn't have a lot of chance to get up to my rig, this just massively improved my playing time.


----------



## Chuck

I broke(destroyed) my iPad mini, so now I wait for Bias to come out for the iPhone.


----------



## Zalbu

$20 for the Jamup Plug on Amazon.com, $37 for shipping. Amazon.co.uk doesn't even ship outside Great Britain. Oh well, it's ordered anyways and I'm buying the iPad tomorrow.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

How well does JamUp/Bias run on an iPad 2? I found a good deal on one, but I'm hesitant to take the plunge on an older device if it's not going to deliver enough performance.


----------



## Zalbu

Got the iPad, not a huge fan of iOS, but anyways. The Plug is on its way, is it better to stick to the free version of Jamup and buy the amps and stuff I want or go for the Pro version right off the bat?


----------



## Chuck

I just used the free version and bought what I wanted.


----------



## Zalbu

Chuck said:


> I just used the free version and bought what I wanted.


Anything you recommend aside from the signature metal pack?


----------



## Chuck

Whichever pack has the Dual Rec model, it sounds amazing


----------



## JPhoenix19

Grab the Match 30 amp model for free in the in-app store in honor of Valentine's Day!


----------



## Jake

JPhoenix19 said:


> Grab the Match 30 amp model for free in the in-app store in honor of Valentine's Day!


That's one of my favorites on jamup. I have all the amps and I'd say the merrow 5153 and the PhD Z (DR z clone) are my two favorite amps because between the two of them I can nail soooo many tones.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

For some reason the Restore Purchase options isn't working on my iPad right now. I bought the bass expansion on my iPhone last night, but when I tried Restore Purchase in the shop today, it didn't add it to my iPad. To see if the reverse was a problem, too, I bought the bass expansion 2 pack on my iPad, and when I used Restore Purchase on my iPhone, it added it just fine.

When I tap Restore Purchase I do get the usual sign-in pop-up, but after I input my iTunes password, the items purchased with my iPhone aren't added to my iPad.

Anyone else have any trouble adding something purchased in the store on your iPhone to your iPad? Anyone know any workarounds? It's really frustrating. I might be joining a band as a bassist soon, and I'd like to be able to use everything on my iPad without having to pay for anything twice.


----------



## Sephael

Reinstall the app maybe? I've had no problems buying stuff and restoring between my two iPhones.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Apparently it wouldn't work until after I updated the app to the newest version. Problem solved.

On the topic of using the app on multiple devices, how do I share presets? I'd like to be able to send the presets I make on one device over to the other without just opening them both at the same time and manually creating the same presets from scratch a second time, hahaha.


----------



## axxessdenied

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Apparently it wouldn't work until after I updated the app to the newest version. Problem solved.
> 
> On the topic of using the app on multiple devices, how do I share presets? I'd like to be able to send the presets I make on one device over to the other without just opening them both at the same time and manually creating the same presets from scratch a second time, hahaha.



Save them publicly?


----------



## axxessdenied

After spending some time with bias, I think for what it is... Amazing. Love having such a versatile mobile platform. But, it's not really any more impressive than a pod hd or vsts. Distorted chords don't sound great when you let them ring out too long. Has that typical modeller characteristic. And, i thought the high gain modellers could use more gain. But. It's still fantastic and I'm pretty excited to see mobile recording taking off!

There's no comparing any modellers I've tried so far to an afx2 
Need to try a kemper now!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, for the price it's pretty cool...if you already have an iPad or iPhone I can't really see why you wouldn't give it a whirl, you know? And the integration with Audiobus and GarageBand makes recording a snap. 

I know it's not a Kemper or Axe, but it's literally thousands of dollars less, and I'm ok with that lol.


----------



## Zalbu

So the plug is here, and it works just fine when I use headphones into the iPad directly. But I only get mono audio when I run it through one of these into my computer, and my DAW doesn't pick up any sound. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## Riley

Zalbu said:


> So the plug is here, and it works just fine when I use headphones into the iPad directly. But I only get mono audio when I run it through one of these into my computer, and my DAW doesn't pick up any sound. Any idea what it might be?



Try changing the output to "speakers" in the jamup settings. Does your DAW pick up sound if you plug a mic or instrument into that interface? If not you probably have to do some configurations that are specific to that device and your software, so more info is required to help you there. If it works with a mic or instrument then perhaps the 1/8" cable or adapter you are using is not working properly.


----------



## tripguitar

Zalbu said:


> So the plug is here, and it works just fine when I use headphones into the iPad directly. But I only get mono audio when I run it through one of these into my computer, and my DAW doesn't pick up any sound. Any idea what it might be?


 
JamUp and BIAS are Mono only right now. I emailed them about this, and they basically said Stereo is a possibility, but they didnt say anything more than that.

Not sure why your DAW isn't getting sound... that could be a number of things.


----------



## Zalbu

tripguitar said:


> JamUp and BIAS are Mono only right now. I emailed them about this, and they basically said Stereo is a possibility, but they didnt say anything more than that.
> 
> Not sure why your DAW isn't getting sound... that could be a number of things.


Weird. So how do people record guitars with this, just pan two tracks left and right? 

Edit: Okay, disregard this. I just needed the M-Audio Fast Track driver, and now I get stereo sound through my DAW. This thing sounds very promising so far, but I haven't played around with the amps and stuff yet.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, I usually do at least 2 tracks, L and R, and sometimes one in the center too.


----------



## Crimsonghost

So i finally got the plug and have to say im having a blast with this thing. Just a couple question though. 

1. Is it just me, or is the tuner useless? 

2. This thing is causing my EMG's to break up really bad. Its an 81/85 with fresh battery. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zalbu

Crimsonghost said:


> So i finally got the plug and have to say im having a blast with this thing. Just a couple question though.
> 
> 1. Is it just me, or is the tuner useless?
> 
> 2. This thing is causing my EMG's to break up really bad. Its an 81/85 with fresh battery. Any thoughts?


I find the tuner to be amazing, but that's probably because I used to tune by microphone with a phone app. 

Is the device volume on full blast? Keep it at maybe slightly above half and make sure that the signal doesn't clip.


----------



## Sephael

roll back on the guitar volume knob and/or the volume knob on the interface (if any) and/or reduce input volume in the app itself.


----------



## Deep Blue

I never had any audible noise/interference issues with my plug, but there was enough to make the tuner needle dance all over the place. With the Sonic Port the tuner is much more steady and usable.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Yeah, ive been playing around with the volume controls. Only thing that seems to work is turning the volume on the guitar down almost all the way. Maybe this thing just doesnt like active p/u's? Maybe id be better with irig hd so i could actually trim the input of the signal. 

@ Deep Blue; I kinda figured that was the case. I can get pretty decent tuning out of my A (or in my case G) string and just tune by ear from there. I can tell its still a little off, but good enough for ipad jamming.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

Crimsonghost said:


> Yeah, ive been playing around with the volume controls. Only thing that seems to work is turning the volume on the guitar down almost all the way. Maybe this thing just doesnt like active p/u's? Maybe id be better with irig hd so i could actually trim the input of the signal.
> 
> @ Deep Blue; I kinda figured that was the case. I can get pretty decent tuning out of my A (or in my case G) string and just tune by ear from there. I can tell its still a little off, but good enough for ipad jamming.



That's strange - it works fine with all my guitars with active pups.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Regarding the tuner - if you use the 12th fret harmonic it actually works great. Otherwise yes, it is useless.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I find myself using Jam Up more than BIAS, for everything.


Turned off the TS-7 for this track to get a looser tone.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Electric Wizard said:


> Regarding the tuner - if you use the 12th fret harmonic it actually works great. Otherwise yes, it is useless.



This annoyed the piss out of me when I was deployed.


----------



## op1e

Wish they'd just let us turn off cabs in Jamup. Its the only reason for me getting bias, kinda lame.


----------



## Crimsonghost

FunnelWeaver said:


> That's strange - it works fine with all my guitars with active pups.



Yeah, I have no idea. I'm getting great cleans d/i to my daw with a presonus FireStudio, but anytime I plug into this jamup plug it sounds shit. 

I understand gain staging so that's what I thought was the problem at first, but seing as other people arnt having any problems (with actives) I wondering if maybe if it might be a defective plug? 

I guess ill just keep trying different things and see what happens.


----------



## madloff

Have you guys had any luck trying to buy the plugs (Jam, sonic port, etc.) used? Probably only viable for the more expensive ones, but I'm thinking if I save money there that's more towards an expansion pack. Ebay wasn't of much help for the sonic port, which is what I think I'm going to use


----------



## Steinmetzify

They pop up used once in a while on different forums, but for $30 less or whatever I'd rather have the warranty if it doesn't work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BIAS should be out on the App Store for iPhone users now.


----------



## Jake

It's out, I downloaded it and will be giving my first impressions once I decide to get out of bed and get ready for the day 

this whole only having a 2:30 class on thursdays thing makes me lazy haha


----------



## JPhoenix19

$4.99 for BIAS? Hell yes, TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Jake

It's awesome. That's all I have to say haha


----------



## Deep Blue

I just downloaded it on my lunch break over 4G to play around with the interface. I NEVER download anything without wifi


----------



## mnemonic

Why is it cheaper for iphone than for ipad? Is it not the full version on iphone or something? I haven't been paying attention to bias since I don't have an ipad.


edit- Just saw on the appstore description it says 'special introductory price $4.99.' Must be a limited deal and then the price would go up to the normal cost.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm getting closer to finding a tone I like, something like Protest The Hero's rhythm tone, but I'm having some trouble with note definition. I'm strumming barre chords but you can barely hear that. I'm running LA compressor > Keith's drive pedal > noise gate > Loomis Metal amp. I have a shitload of gain but lowering it only makes the tone muddier. Any suggestions?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Zalbu said:


> I'm getting closer to finding a tone I like, something like Protest The Hero's rhythm tone, but I'm having some trouble with note definition. I'm strumming barre chords but you can barely hear that. I'm running LA compressor > Keith's drive pedal > noise gate > Loomis Metal amp. I have a shitload of gain but lowering it only makes the tone muddier. Any suggestions?


 
Less gain, less bass, more mids if they're currently scooped. Lowering the gain shouldn't make the tone muddier. 

Oh, and try the Recto model if you haven't already.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Change the order of the pedals, man....see if that helps.

Gate>OD>amp>compressor

I run a shitload of gain on my chain, and if I take the compressor out of the chain, if sounds exactly like what you're describing.

also, what JPhoenix said....that Recto is a hidden gem, and you need the mids for clarity.


----------



## Zalbu

JPhoenix19 said:


> Less gain, less bass, more mids if they're currently scooped. Lowering the gain shouldn't make the tone muddier.
> 
> Oh, and try the Recto model if you haven't already.





steinmetzify said:


> Change the order of the pedals, man....see if that helps.
> 
> Gate>OD>amp>compressor
> 
> I run a shitload of gain on my chain, and if I take the compressor out of the chain, if sounds exactly like what you're describing.
> 
> also, what JPhoenix said....that Recto is a hidden gem, and you need the mids for clarity.



Maybe not muddier, but less defined. Anyways, it sounds much better now. More defined and less fizzy. Thanks! I still need to do a lot more tweaking, though.

And props to you if you know what riff I'm playing!


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## JPhoenix19

Anyone else having an issue with the amps' gain and master knobs reacting very differently when opening it in Jamup? I mean, I get it sounding awesome in BIAS and when I open it in Jamup it's crazy distorted. Oh, and I'm making a bass amp for the record, so the added distortion in Jamup is very noticeable.


----------



## MBMoreno

Whats with having to pay for Bias again? I already have it on the iPad, it should work as JamUp did. Not cool Positive Grid, not cool


----------



## Crimsonghost

MBMoreno said:


> Whats with having to pay for Bias again? I already have it on the iPad, it should work as JamUp did. Not cool Positive Grid, not cool



Yeah, I made the mistake of buying expansions in jamup and buying them again in jamup pro. I hate it apps do that. 

I guess I'm saying, there's plenty of universal apps out there ,why not this one?


----------



## Zalbu

Zombie13 said:


> Picture




Here's a bigger picture. 

The picture raises an interesting point, but I don't really think much of that matters in the end since the Axe-Fx still obviously sounds much better. The only valid point I see on there is about the display, my POD HD is hell to dial in tones on if you don't use the PC interface. And how many people actually max out the number of presets you can put on an Axe-Fx, or run out of processing power or anything like that? 

It's still really nice to see how fast modeling technology is progressing. Hell, go back 5 years in time and tell a guitarist that he'll be able to plug in his guitar in his phone and get great tones out of it and he'd think you're crazy.


----------



## axxessdenied

Axe FX II all the way.


----------



## Zalbu

axxessdenied said:


> Axe FX II all the way.


One day. One day it'll be mine...


----------



## Chuck

axxessdenied said:


> Axe FX II all the way.



Get dat shit outta my thread


----------



## Jake

axxessdenied said:


> Axe FX II all the way.


let me just pull a couple thousand dollars out of nowhere real quick


----------



## feraledge

Is it me or is the Ola War preset dead on late Bolt Thrower? 
(Forgive the slop, my daughter was sleeping next to me.)

https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/ola-war-bolt-thrower


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I'm having a bit of an issue with Jamup and my iPhone. It seems like if I don't plug in my interface cable first (iRig HD), then open the Jamup app, some times it doesn't work. Other times, if the cable comes unplugged during use and I plug it back in, I suddenly get no sound. I have to open some other apps and wait a while for the app to "reset" itself before it will work again. 

A similar issue has been occurring when using my Blueboard; I have to make sure I open the blueboard app first, then scan and select the blueboard, then open Jamup, in that order, otherwise the blueboard won't work. The past few times I have been jamming, the blueboard suddenly lost connection while playing, so I had to repeat this process, but since Jamup was already open, the blueboard would not work until I let Jamup reset. 

Is there way to close and reset Jamup quickly, not just hit the home button? It seems hitting the home button just hides the program while it still runs in the background and I have to wait for it to actually reset. Anybody else experiencing issues like this? I really want this setup to replace my halfstack, but if it isn't reliable, I can't do that.


----------



## op1e

iConnectivity iConnectMIDI1 USB/iOS MIDI interface | GuitarCenter

Would this work out for changing patches from my GSP 1101 into my iPhone 4s? My signal chain would be Control2/1101 midi out - iConnectMIDI1 - Jamup/Bias - with my 4s in the amp loop of the GSP. If I had an Alto monitor I would just buy the Blueboard, but I gotta use my regular rig for now.


----------



## Deep Blue

EdgeCrusher said:


> I'm having a bit of an issue with Jamup and my iPhone. It seems like if I don't plug in my interface cable first (iRig HD), then open the Jamup app, some times it doesn't work. Other times, if the cable comes unplugged during use and I plug it back in, I suddenly get no sound. I have to open some other apps and wait a while for the app to "reset" itself before it will work again.
> 
> A similar issue has been occurring when using my Blueboard; I have to make sure I open the blueboard app first, then scan and select the blueboard, then open Jamup, in that order, otherwise the blueboard won't work. The past few times I have been jamming, the blueboard suddenly lost connection while playing, so I had to repeat this process, but since Jamup was already open, the blueboard would not work until I let Jamup reset.
> 
> Is there way to close and reset Jamup quickly, not just hit the home button? It seems hitting the home button just hides the program while it still runs in the background and I have to wait for it to actually reset. Anybody else experiencing issues like this? I really want this setup to replace my halfstack, but if it isn't reliable, I can't do that.


I know Positive Grid recommends plugging your interface in before starting BIAS, so it may be the same way with Jamup.

If you are running iOS7, to completely close an app double tap the home button and every app that is running will appear along with a screenshot of whatever the app was last doing. Just "flick" the screenshot in whichever direction the device thinks is up and the app will close completely. Same thing applies in previous versions of iOS except there will be no screenshots, you will have to press and hold the app icon until it starts to wiggle (like if you were going to rearrange apps on the home screen) then press the little x on the icon to close the app.


----------



## mnemonic

Zalbu said:


> Here's a bigger picture.
> 
> The picture raises an interesting point, but I don't really think much of that matters in the end since the Axe-Fx still obviously sounds much better. The only valid point I see on there is about the display, my POD HD is hell to dial in tones on if you don't use the PC interface. And how many people actually max out the number of presets you can put on an Axe-Fx, or run out of processing power or anything like that?
> 
> It's still really nice to see how fast modeling technology is progressing. Hell, go back 5 years in time and tell a guitarist that he'll be able to plug in his guitar in his phone and get great tones out of it and he'd think you're crazy.



Some of those points seem a bit misleading too. Such as the amount of RAM and the processor speed.

Theres a reason my xbox 360 can run a game smoother and faster with higher graphics levels than my brother's PC which has a faster processor and more ram. Because the xbox doesn't have to run all that other stuff the PC does, its optimized just for one thing. Same with the iphone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, I've never tried it with a touch screen, but using "virtual" knobs with a mouse is a bitch. Much prefer using the real thing.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

Zalbu said:


> Here's a bigger picture.
> 
> The picture raises an interesting point, but I don't really think much of that matters in the end since the Axe-Fx still obviously sounds much better. The only valid point I see on there is about the display, my POD HD is hell to dial in tones on if you don't use the PC interface. And how many people actually max out the number of presets you can put on an Axe-Fx, or run out of processing power or anything like that?
> 
> It's still really nice to see how fast modeling technology is progressing. Hell, go back 5 years in time and tell a guitarist that he'll be able to plug in his guitar in his phone and get great tones out of it and he'd think you're crazy.



Axe-Fx sounds better for now, but I think the big picture here is that there is potential for so much more using mobile devices. They're far more powerful, and the same result could be achieved for a fraction of the cost. Imagine if Axe-Fx or Kemper software became available on other platforms?


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I've never tried it with a touch screen, but using "virtual" knobs with a mouse is a bitch. Much prefer using the real thing.


 
It's not bad.....there's a setting that you can change to make them roll like reg knobs do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FunnelWeaver said:


> Imagine if Axe-Fx or Kemper software became available on other platforms?



Which most likely won't happen. I believe one of the main reasons neither company goes for this is because of piracy reasons.


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I've never tried it with a touch screen, but using "virtual" knobs with a mouse is a bitch. Much prefer using the real thing.



I love knobs. They have a "cool" factor to them. Touch knobs always gave me trouble.


----------



## abandonist

Question!

How does one go about using these ios modelers live if you're not going DI?

Can I run it through my amp/cab in some fashion?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This only works if the app lets you disable cabs. 

Get an interface with a Line out (or you can probably use your device's headphone out), get a proper cable (some are 1/8th, some are 1/4th), and plug it to the input of your power amp or the FX return of your amp, and disable the app's cab sims.


----------



## abandonist

Right on. That's pretty simple.


----------



## op1e

So, I answered my own question. Went out and got this...

iConnectivity iConnectMIDI1 USB/iOS MIDI interface | GuitarCenter

Instantly changed patches with my 1101 just by turning midi on in Jamup. Happy camper right now with the JCM 900 clean and my "Yeti" 800 I built. Having a hard time with any of the 5150 models, however. Guess the Marshall stuff goes better with my 9005 anyway. Probly gonna take it back in a couple weeks for the Griffin Studio Connect. Lotta sloppy wiring in my rack door and having to use my Bad Monkey as a dock for my iphone lol.


----------



## Zalbu

Uh... Why is there no 'delete preset' option?


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This only works if the app lets you disable cabs.
> 
> Get an interface with a Line out (or you can probably use your device's headphone out), get a proper cable (some are 1/8th, some are 1/4th), and plug it to the input of your power amp or the FX return of your amp, and disable the app's cab sims.


Attempted to run bias through my mesa 4x12 using my 5150ii as only a poweramp, got nothing, decided to try the fx return and well my amp really did not like what happened. I'm not sure what it was but lets just say the feedback was uncontrollable. Now I'm gonna try again tomorrow and figure out the issue but as of now this didn't work for me. Although let it be known my amp can be very problematic sometimes especially when it comes to feedback.


----------



## Steinmetzify

What kind of interface, man?


----------



## Deep Blue

Just ordered a refurbished iPad Air 32gb from Walmart (yes, I know that sounds scary as hell). Will report on it when it comes in on Thursday. Barring a cracked or severely scratched screen or a junk battery, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## FunnelWeaver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which most likely won't happen. I believe one of the main reasons neither company goes for this is because of piracy reasons.



I'm not suggesting that it will or won't happen, but the point remains the same: there is a lot of potential for mobile modeler apps to surpass the current standard if the right hands were to develop the platform. That's all.


----------



## Fretless

FunnelWeaver said:


> I'm not suggesting that it will or won't happen, but the point remains the same: there is a lot of potential for mobile modeler apps to surpass the current standard if the right hands were to develop the platform. That's all.



That's entirely subjective though. I mean if people were to stop working on hardware modelers then yes then mobile modelers would surpass them in a short time, however, things like the Axe-fx and the kemper are built on updatable platforms that allow them to continue being updated and improved. 

I agree that there will be a point at which everything is moot and everyone will have the absolute best modelers because they just sound so darn good, but that isn't here yet sadly.


----------



## MBMoreno

Zalbu said:


> Uh... Why is there no 'delete preset' option?



I don't find the need for one. You can overwrite it with one you use.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Zalbu said:


> Uh... Why is there no 'delete preset' option?



They had it in the first release, then took it off, I've asked them to implement it back but doesn't look like it will happen.

Quite annoying :/


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So if I want BIAS on my iPhone I'm going to have to pay for it again?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yup. Different program; written for the smaller screen. I think it's cheaper right now though.


----------



## op1e

Tried it into my rack last night into my power amp/cab setup and as of now its kinda a failed experiment. Still sounded like running a cab thru a cab. Not giving up yet but gotta tweak it and band volume up at the room.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Hoping someone can help. This thread covers all kinds of info but my question relates to which interface is best for $100 or so.

I have the Apoggee jam and there is no 1/4" line out which bothers me. I hear the line 6 port has one plus internal charger.

I am using Iphone 5s.

I want to use BIAS through a power amp and cab but also want to run it to my TC impact twin into Reaper for recording. 

Is there any audio benefit to using the line 6 line out vs. using the headphone jack from my iphone (1/8" to 1/4" adapter) or will they both be equal?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

When I import an amp from BIAS into JamUp, the amp sounds like a blanket is thrown over it and it becomes muddier. Has anyone else had this problem? I read that it was a problem early on with the ipad release, but I haven't seen anyone complaining about it on the iphone.


----------



## Steinmetzify

It's a known problem and PG is working on it. Try making sure your volume slider is all the way up in JamUp before you import.


----------



## op1e

0 Xero 0 said:


> When I import an amp from BIAS into JamUp, the amp sounds like a blanket is thrown over it and it becomes muddier. Has anyone else had this problem? I read that it was a problem early on with the ipad release, but I haven't seen anyone complaining about it on the iphone.



Ah, thats the problem I was having. I'll test again and just use bias.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Well, I woke up this morning to a message from Mr. Merrow offering me a free download of BIAS for my iPhone, so I of course jumped on it, and I can't wait to get tweaking.

Only one problem - I don't have an interface 

Any suggestions? I know that a popular one around here is the Line 6 Sonic Link, and I'm thinking about going with that, but I'm not sure I want to shell out $100 just for an iPhone interface, when I also want to get a POD HD500X soon.


----------



## op1e

Just get the Jamup plug for now. Works fine.


----------



## Deep Blue

0 Xero 0 said:


> When I import an amp from BIAS into JamUp, the amp sounds like a blanket is thrown over it and it becomes muddier. Has anyone else had this problem? I read that it was a problem early on with the ipad release, but I haven't seen anyone complaining about it on the iphone.


A patch was just released for JamUp (on iPhone) that takes care of this issue. To my ears imported BIAS amps now sound dead on when running in JamUp.

To Strom:

Now that my BIAS and JamUp are finally playing nice together, I imported a pretty high gain Triple Treadplate I modified and filled all the effect slots with reverb, delay, compression, etc.. I'm running in ultra low latency and I don't notice any pops or clicks at all. And my guitar now sounds like this


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Zeno said:


> Well, I woke up this morning to a message from Mr. Merrow offering me a free download of BIAS for my iPhone, so I of course jumped on it, and I can't wait to get tweaking.
> 
> Only one problem - I don't have an interface
> 
> Any suggestions? I know that a popular one around here is the Line 6 Sonic Link, and I'm thinking about going with that, but I'm not sure I want to shell out $100 just for an iPhone interface, when I also want to get a POD HD500X soon.




This would be the cheapest ghetto rig.

Plug Your Guitar into your iPhone and iPad with this DIY iRig | Cult of Mac

A forum member sent me the link, I ended up getting the Apoggee Jam.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Deep Blue said:


> A patch was just released for JamUp (on iPhone) that takes care of this issue. To my ears imported BIAS amps now sound dead on when running in JamUp.



This, I am glad to hear! 

Tested and YEEEEES! Sorry, I'm just excited because I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong transferring the amps into Jamup.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Yeah, I just went with the JamUp Plug, since this is mostly just gonna be a hobby thing, never used for recordings or gigs. I'm gonna get JamUp Pro and the Metal Sig pack tomorrow, and eagerly await my JamUp plug arriving, so I can start jamming! It'll surely sound way better than the little Zoom GNU2.1 I use for headphone jamming right now, and being able to create a custom amp? That's awesome.

Eventually I'm gonna pick up the effects pack (I'm a pedal junkie) and the bass pack, since I've noticed I tend to play bass a lot late at night.


----------



## narad

Zeno said:


> Well, I woke up this morning to a message from Mr. Merrow offering me a free download of BIAS for my iPhone, so I of course jumped on it, and I can't wait to get tweaking.



What's all this now? I have BIAS for my ipad (which I still haven't tried...thanks to apogee shipping me a jam with the old adapter) and would love to give it a spin on the iphone.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Awesome! The new patch cured the issue I was having with BIAS integration! Also, I use this interface. I bought it at walmart because I didn't know if this app would be worth using and didn't want to be out much. I have no issues with it. I'm sure the apogee is better, but you'd expect it to be...
Griffin GuitarConnect

BIAS is amazing! I didn't have many chances to mess with it until last night (and stayed up later than I should have doing so, haha). The only problem I have now is I don't know which amp is my favorite any more. Before I was using the Bogner and Orange models and love them... Then I found the Mark IIC+ and Power Place amps, which are both amazing! I've never had such a tragic problem before--too many good amps to choose between!


----------



## jbguitarking

Been using Jamup for a month with iRig and its been great but now with Bias its fantastic, glad they sorted the import issue from Bias to Jamup but I think they still sound slightly different to my ears.

Just ordered the iRigHD this morning as I plan on using this as my go to sounds for the foreseeable future, amazing piece of kit.

Also the Mkii c+ is amazing.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

narad said:


> What's all this now? I have BIAS for my ipad (which I still haven't tried...thanks to apogee shipping me a jam with the old adapter) and would love to give it a spin on the iphone.




He did a little thing where if you posted a picture of you with your guitar in the comments of a picture of him jamming with BiAS on his iPad, you could win a free download. He already picked the 5 people to get it.


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know of a way to hear the sound from Jamup and my laptop at the same time since the MacBook Pro only have a headphone input and no line in? Running the same setup I have on my PC would probably work, with a USB interface in between, but I'd like to avoid carrying more stuff than what's needed.


----------



## tripguitar

so i went to use JamUp recetly and i plugged in all my usual instruments and cables and interfaces and all that... and my sound was quite... well dull and round and weak.

it isnt my guitar because i tried a friends through it and had the same problem. tried rebooting, re-importing the amp from bias, tried switching out cables... couldnt figure it out.

anyone else have their JamUp all of a sudden sound weird and different out of no where? and it's all the patches by the way, not just one.



> Does anybody know of a way to hear the sound from Jamup and my laptop at the same time since the MacBook Pro only have a headphone input and no line in? Running the same setup I have on my PC would probably work, with a USB interface in between, but I'd like to avoid carrying more stuff than what's needed.


 
i just send the JamUp headphone signal to the extra aux in on my external computer speakers. if yours have additional inputs i'd try to use those.


----------



## Deep Blue

tripguitar said:


> anyone else have their JamUp all of a sudden sound weird and different out of no where? and it's all the patches by the way, not just one.


I've had this happen before, but it's been a while.


----------



## erotomaniac

I don't know why, but every amp I import from Bias into JamUp sound either really woofy or buzzy and thin. They sound fantastic in Bias, but that great tone just disappears. Anyone know what's going on and how to fix it?


----------



## JPhoenix19

erotomaniac said:


> I don't know why, but every amp I import from Bias into JamUp sound either really woofy or buzzy and thin. They sound fantastic in Bias, but that great tone just disappears. Anyone know what's going on and how to fix it?



Check if there's an update for JamUp. I had this issue but it was fixed with their latest update.


----------



## Deep Blue

Ended up getting a new iPad Air directly from Apple due to issues with ordering from Walmart, probably better in the long run anyway.

Anyone have a preference of app for programming drums? If Auria had a piano roll now I'd just spring for that, but so far I'm just using Garageband. The piano roll in Music Studio looks good. Any others you guys like?


----------



## jbguitarking

Got the iRig-HD and instantly returned it. Kept saying it was clipping even on the lowest setting when I was doing palm mutes but there wasn't enough input level to let single notes sustain.

Saw that Misha was using the Line-6 Sonicport in his demo on JamUp on youtube so I may give that a go as it doesn't have an input gain control so hopefully it will be fine on its own.

I will say that the iRig-HD was TONS and i mean TONS cleaner and clearer than the standard iRig and a lot quieter too so I definately think that a A/D interface to use with an iPhone/iPad is the way to go.


----------



## JPhoenix19

jbguitarking said:


> Got the iRig-HD and instantly returned it. Kept saying it was clipping even on the lowest setting when I was doing palm mutes but there wasn't enough input level to let single notes sustain.
> 
> Saw that Misha was using the Line-6 Sonicport in his demo on JamUp on youtube so I may give that a go as it doesn't have an input gain control so hopefully it will be fine on its own.
> 
> I will say that the iRig-HD was TONS and i mean TONS cleaner and clearer than the standard iRig and a lot quieter too so I definately think that a A/D interface to use with an iPhone/iPad is the way to go.



Maybe you got a lemon?


----------



## jbguitarking

Maybe, TBH I'm over iRig products now, I just want to try something different and I really don't want to be fiddling with the input gain all the time especially when I switch guitars.


----------



## Riley

jbguitarking said:


> Maybe, TBH I'm over iRig products now, I just want to try something different and I really don't want to be fiddling with the input gain all the time especially when I switch guitars.



I use the irig hd and I just leave the input gain wheel all the way down. If I am not mistaken it is more of a boost than a volume control. You may have gotten a bad one though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apogee Jam. Same style. Works great. Apogee One if you want A/D to D/A out.


----------



## AlexBuck

sorry i haven't read the whole thread, but i wrote to Positivi Grid about the whole "disabeling cabs" thing and this was the answer.. (i dont know if it has been suggested in her before, so sorry for a repost if it is..)

Me:
Hey guys!

will there in the near future, be a feature to disable cabinets in JamUp ? I would loooove to use my ipad live with a cab and a poweramp 

Positive grid:
Hi Alex, good idea. At the moment you can disable cabinets with BIAS only by selecting "bypass" in the cabinet model menu, and then export to JamUp for live use.

i look forward to testing it with my cabinet..

(once again, sorry if this is a repost)


----------



## jbguitarking

While you can disable cabs in BIAS you can still move and the change the microphone around thus still changing the way it sounds, pretty cool but also annoying at the same time.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still playing and loving this stuff....grabbed an Orange this afternoon and came up with this....pretty dirty and nasty sounding amp:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gab-drums-copy[/SC]


----------



## slowro

I need to start the thread from the beginning. 
I got jamup pro and the signature pack. I have an iRIG that I got cheap, it is actually so bad with amplitude that I stopped using it but after I tried jamup free version I decided that I will get a good interface. I only have it on my iPhone 4S and I was really impressed with the tones


----------



## Zalbu

What mid-gain amps are the best? I want to play some crunchy classic rock stuff.


----------



## DandHcostoms

Does anyone here use jamup/bias in a live setting? I've been looking into buying a eleven rack and was about to pull the trigger on it till I tried jamup! The tones I'm getting are ridiculous, I feel like the stock tone sound better than the eleven rack. I'm extremely tempted to use it as a pre amp for my live rig. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JPhoenix19

DandHcostoms said:


> Does anyone here use jamup/bias in a live setting? I've been looking into buying a eleven rack and was about to pull the trigger on it till I tried jamup! The tones I'm getting are ridiculous, I feel like the stock tone sound better than the eleven rack. I'm extremely tempted to use it as a pre amp for my live rig. Any thoughts on this?


 
Go for it! It really is that good! No to mention the fact that you can throw IR's into the mix with the AudioBus and Rooms! apps.


----------



## DandHcostoms

JPhoenix19 said:


> Go for it! It really is that good! No to mention the fact that you can throw IR's into the mix with the AudioBus and Rooms! apps.



This weekend I'm going to attempt to create a sort of rack mount interface to throw in my rack if I do this should I post picture of it?


----------



## Deep Blue

DandHcostoms said:


> This weekend I'm going to attempt to create a sort of rack mount interface to throw in my rack if I do this should I post picture of it?



Yes absolutely! 
I'd be very interested to see that.


----------



## MBMoreno

Zalbu said:


> What mid-gain amps are the best? I want to play some crunchy classic rock stuff.



Put a tube screamer in front of the AC30, and crank the "amp" a bit. Instantaneous Brian May


----------



## madloff

DandHcostoms said:


> Does anyone here use jamup/bias in a live setting? I've been looking into buying a eleven rack and was about to pull the trigger on it till I tried jamup! The tones I'm getting are ridiculous, I feel like the stock tone sound better than the eleven rack. I'm extremely tempted to use it as a pre amp for my live rig. Any thoughts on this?



Do it!! I used my iPad 3 with Jam Up Pro in church this morning and it was awesome. So much better than fiddling with miking a cab or anything like that. 

I would also like to see the pictures when you get it sitting in the rack.


----------



## Jake

Just an update: today while jamming I ran bias and jamup through my oversized mesa 4x12 with v30's using my 5150ii as a poweramp and man was it impressive. The mesa I made in bias sounded so chunky and clear through it. Clean settings were awesome sounding as well. Big thumbs up to positive grid for this and for anyone who was skeptical about using it in a live setting i'd say theres nothing to lose for the price of the apps


----------



## TerminalFunction

I've also had a similar experience. I've used Bias/Jam Up with my V30 Oversize Mesa cab, along with a Velocity 300 power amp. 

The only thing I need to get now is some kind of floor board. It's kinda hard changing presets with my toes and the iphone on the floor.  Eagerly awaiting Positive Grid's own floor board.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Quick question - I'm looking at getting JamUp for the iPhone. My real-world amp is a Mesa Mark IV, so I'm looking for the IIC+ model in the expansion packs, but I can't seem to find out which one it's in. I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

FretsOnFyre said:


> Quick question - I'm looking at getting JamUp for the iPhone. My real-world amp is a Mesa Mark IV, so I'm looking for the IIC+ model in the expansion packs, but I can't seem to find out which one it's in. I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.



It's in BIAS but not in the expansion packs for jamup.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

TheShreddinHand said:


> It's in BIAS but not in the expansion packs for jamup.



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## protest

717ctsjz said:


> Just an update: today while jamming I ran bias and jamup through my oversized mesa 4x12 with v30's using my 5150ii as a poweramp and man was it impressive. The mesa I made in bias sounded so chunky and clear through it. Clean settings were awesome sounding as well. Big thumbs up to positive grid for this and for anyone who was skeptical about using it in a live setting i'd say theres nothing to lose for the price of the apps



Yep.

I played with Bias/Jamup through headphones exclusively and when I plugged it into my OR15 through a Mesa 2x12 it was so much better it was ridiculous.

I tried it through my Mark IV, but it was a little tricky because the Graphic EQ was still engaged on the amp. Even with everything set flat it still sounded a little different. It still sounded way better than through headphones though. I think part of the reason I've never liked any software sounds is that I just don't like headphones or computer speakers. 

I think the amps I made in BIAS actually sounded better than my Mark IV at the volume I was playing at (low).


----------



## CanniballistiX

I just picked up an iPad Air over the weekend, BIAS and JamUp Pro XT were the first apps I went for.

Just had it running throught the power section of my 6505+ and it sounded awesome through my Vader...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So there's a new iOS update (7.1). It's supposed to improve performance if you're using older-gen iPhones, so if you had trouble using JamUp before, maybe this will help.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just saw on FB PG is releasing a mastering app on 3/25. I know what I'm buying that day.....for how intuitive their products are, this will definitely help me with learning about mixes.

http://youtu.be/oQZ_mqSnRo4


----------



## Deep Blue

Just loaded a bass amp from BIAS into JamUp and put a fuzz face in front to play some Kyuss, worked really well! I love how easy it is do dial in a tone with these apps. Now they just need to add a "torn speaker" cab sim to BIAS


----------



## Steinmetzify

Deep Blue said:


> Just loaded a bass amp from BIAS into JamUp and put a fuzz face in front to play some Kyuss, worked really well! I love how easy it is do dial in a tone with these apps. Now they just need to add a "torn speaker" cab sim to BIAS



That sounds badass.....throw up a clip!


----------



## Deep Blue

I'll try and get one up tomorrow


----------



## ZXIIIT

90s Nintendo 64 tone using Jam Up Pro XT & LePou Plugins.


----------



## Zalbu

I just bought Bias, do you have to choose from the amps that are in Bias to tweak? I'm trying to tweak my Loomis Amp patch, but it doesn't look like that's possible unless I'm being a dumbass.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Zalbu said:


> I just bought Bias, do you have to choose from the amps that are in Bias to tweak? I'm trying to tweak my Loomis Amp patch, but it doesn't look like that's possible unless I'm being a dumbass.



You can try to re-create those amps, but in general the amps from JamUp cannot be edited in BIAS. That said, anything you make or edit in BIAS and then import to Jamup can be edited again in BIAS.


----------



## Deep Blue

Excuse the mistakes, I did this in one take as soon as I got home from work. I think I could get a lot closer to the album tone with one of the guitar amps (this is the Blue Line bass amp and cab with a couple pedals in front). I was hesitant to even post this, because it sounds worlds different here than it did through my amp... I need to get a set of studio headphones soon.

Also, It's pretty quiet. This is actually my first soundcloud upload, so I'll get it right next time.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/deep_blue-3/kyuss-molten_universe-jamup[/SC]


----------



## MBMoreno

For your viewing pleasure 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-SEAvxqoXI


----------



## Steinmetzify

Deep Blue said:


> Excuse the mistakes, I did this in one take as soon as I got home from work. I think I could get a lot closer to the album tone with one of the guitar amps (this is the Blue Line bass amp and cab with a couple pedals in front). I was hesitant to even post this, because it sounds worlds different here than it did through my amp... I need to get a set of studio headphones soon.
> 
> Also, It's pretty quiet. This is actually my first soundcloud upload, so I'll get it right next time.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/deep_blue-3/kyuss-molten_universe-jamup[/SC]



Dug it....doomy as ..... Throw a backing track on that and it'd rule!


----------



## Fhtagn

Hello there,

Just a quick feedback on the JamUp Plug compared to Line 6 SonicPort, on iPad mini retina with headphones.

To be straight, I had too much noises with the Plug. Every Plug movement causes noises, movement due to the jack tension or my headphones cable tension. Hard to fix things down to cancel any cable movement. I sent the Plug back to PG. They asked me to clean the jack and the entry on the iPad to remove any dust there. Though it "cleaned" a little bit the output, it was not a long term solution for the noises problem.

Now using the SonicPort I get a very good output signal. Clear and clean. 
One issue though, a sort of output "cut". I don't know if it's due to clipping only (it occurs the most in this situation), but in my purpose (living room practicing) it is unnoticeable (as long as I manage to avoid any clipping).

One more thing, I'm using a pair of AKG K240 headphones (55 ohm), no surprises to get a low output from the JamUp Plug (plugged in the iPad jack entry, same deal with any mp3 player) and a perfect one from the SonicPort headphones entry (acting as an amp ?)

Good point for the Line 6 interface, particularly for providing a dedicated entry for headphones.

Last words : battery wise, JamUp pro is not an hungry app at all, 10%/hour at the most.


----------



## CanniballistiX

In the case that no one has seen this yet and as mentioned above... Mastering app coming March 25th from Positive Grid:


----------



## Zalbu

Jesus Christ, why is there so much natural reverb on the amps in Bias? 

Seriously, my rhythm patch sounds like this with no effects pedals in the signal chain.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm hoping for a drum app from Positive Grid that's on the same level as JamUp and Bias are with guitar/bass.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

Zalbu said:


> Jesus Christ, why is there so much natural reverb on the amps in Bias?
> 
> Seriously, my rhythm patch sounds like this with no effects pedals in the signal chain.



Did you turn off the Room Control switch on the bottom of the app?


----------



## Zalbu

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Did you turn off the Room Control switch on the bottom of the app?


Yup, only helped slightly.


----------



## Zalbu

Zalbu said:


> Yup, only helped slightly.


I really am the biggest dumbass on the planet. I had reverb on in my DAW for some reason and it took me days to figure that out... 

Oh well, at least my tone sounds killer now


----------



## capoeiraesp

717ctsjz said:


> Just an update: today while jamming I ran bias and jamup through my oversized mesa 4x12 with v30's using my 5150ii as a poweramp and man was it impressive. The mesa I made in bias sounded so chunky and clear through it. Clean settings were awesome sounding as well. Big thumbs up to positive grid for this and for anyone who was skeptical about using it in a live setting i'd say theres nothing to lose for the price of the apps



What device/setup are you using to output your iPad into the 5150?


----------



## CanniballistiX

I picked up a Sonic Port over the weekend, along with a Scarlett 2i2 and some Yamaha HS8's for monitoring in my home setup. Really digging the IO capabilities of the Sonic Port! Works well running into my JSX, as does the iRig.

I may pick up the Focusrite dock when it comes out as well, not sure yet. There are a few good things on the way.


----------



## TeeWX

I'm looking into this for an iPhone 5s. Is BIAS with JamUp the way to go still? With the Line 6 Sonic Port? I'd like to run it through headphones and make try it out occasionally with my 5150 as a power amp through a real cab.


----------



## Deep Blue

TeeWX said:


> I'm looking into this for an iPhone 5s. Is BIAS with JamUp the way to go still? With the Line 6 Sonic Port? I'd like to run it through headphones and make try it out occasionally with my 5150 as a power amp through a real cab.



Yes, by far the best tone you will get from an iOS app right now. I suspect there will be some kind of integration with their upcoming mastering app later this month too.


----------



## Jake

capoeiraesp said:


> What device/setup are you using to output your iPad into the 5150?


I'm using my iphone and I was only using the jamup plug and a spare 1/8" to 1/4" cable into the effects return. I didn't think it would work but it did. I haven't had the chance to try it again since I'm back up at college but I would assume it would work for anyone that way.


----------



## DandHcostoms

TeeWX said:


> I'm looking into this for an iPhone 5s. Is BIAS with JamUp the way to go still? With the Line 6 Sonic Port? I'd like to run it through headphones and make try it out occasionally with my 5150 as a power amp through a real cab.



I use my 5150 as a power amp for my set up but use the Ik multimedia it if stomp box, it had a level control on it. The setup sounds killer! I still need to get around to posting my "interface" for jam up, it's essentially a 2 space rack cover with my iPhone and iPad velcro'd to it with 2 USB ports for power and a 1/4 to a microphone connector. 

I also use a gate and sonic maximizer In my setup which might be why it sounds so incredibly good. 

Here is my first draft of the interface


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So for those of you using it with studio monitors, does it sound a lot better than headphones? I like the app, but I've never dug any modeler through headphones (including the AFX2). What say ye?


----------



## Phantom

Hey guys! I just got an iPad and I want to run JamUp and BIAS. As far as JamUp, I'm not sure if I need to get the full app or can I get the free one, then just buy the metal pack... Will that work?


----------



## SpaceDock

What is the best input nowadays? I can't seem to find anything that seems high quality.

Any help?


----------



## Zalbu

SpaceDock said:


> What is the best input nowadays? I can't seem to find anything that seems high quality.
> 
> Any help?


The Line 6 Sonic Port seems to be the go-to plug if you want build quality. I'll probably pick one of those up when/if my Jamup Plug breaks.


----------



## DandHcostoms

SpaceDock said:


> What is the best input nowadays? I can't seem to find anything that seems high quality.
> 
> Any help?



I suggest the Irig stomp box, it has a separate gain control and 2 lines out.


----------



## DandHcostoms

I should also add if you're going for a live set up use this^^^^ that way you can have your phone or iPad charging while using it


----------



## SpaceDock

thanks guys


----------



## TeeWX

The iRig stomp looks really nifty, is there really any difference in tone between the serial and the trs outputs? Has anyone actually compared the two?


----------



## guy in latvia

So I tried plugging the output of the JamUp Plug headphone jack into my interface and got insane feedback, is there something I'm missing as far as connecting the two?


----------



## CanniballistiX

guy in latvia said:


> So I tried plugging the output of the JamUp Plug headphone jack into my interface and got insane feedback, is there something I'm missing as far as connecting the two?



Was the volume on your iPad or iPhone up all or nearly all the way?


----------



## guy in latvia

Not completely sure about the iPad itself, but the app had the levels set before it hits yellow. What volume should the iPad be set at, 80%? Also, I'm not sure if the output is line level or instrument level, do I need a DI box/instrument input, or not?


----------



## madloff

DandHcostoms said:


> I should also add if you're going for a live set up use this^^^^ that way you can have your phone or iPad charging while using it



I found that my iPad doesn't eat a lot of battery even when using Jamup/Bias, and I went with the sonic port and haven't had any issues with sound quality or battery life. Although I could see how things may be different with an iPhone. For me, the different I/Os and the fact that you get lightning and a 30-pin cables with the interface won me over. 

I'm also curious as to how Jamup sounds with studio monitors, as I'm just running mine through a wedge right now. It's ok, but not stellar.


----------



## Harmonic

Do I need an iPad for this, or are these apps iPhone 4S compatible?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Harmonic said:


> Do I need an iPad for this, or are these apps iPhone 4S compatible?



4s works well (especially live) but an iPad is ideal because of the larger screen.

Also, lol @ me next to Misha
http://www.positivegrid.com/artists/


----------



## Harmonic

Zombie13 said:


> 4s works well (especially live) but an iPad is ideal because of the larger screen.
> 
> Also, lol @ me next to Misha
> Positive Grid &#8211; artists



Well, I'm just a casual guitarist getting around to purchasing his first seven-string, so I don't think I'll really need anything over the top. My 4S should do fine?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Harmonic said:


> Well, I'm just a casual guitarist getting around to purchasing his first seven-string, so I don't think I'll really need anything over the top. My 4S should do fine?



Yes, I use that live, have an iPod as a backup, and use my iPad 2 at home for recording.


----------



## Harmonic

Zombie13 said:


> Yes, I use that live, have an iPod as a backup, and use my iPad 2 at home for recording.



Okay, thanks a lot for the help, man!


----------



## SpaceDock

Zombie13 said:


> Also, lol @ me next to Misha
> Positive Grid &#8211; artists



That's awesome....

btw, you always make me wonder whats behind the mask?


----------



## ZXIIIT

SpaceDock said:


> That's awesome....
> 
> btw, you always make me wonder whats behind the mask?


----------



## DandHcostoms

madloff said:


> I found that my iPad doesn't eat a lot of battery even when using Jamup/Bias, and I went with the sonic port and haven't had any issues with sound quality or battery life. Although I could see how things may be different with an iPhone. For me, the different I/Os and the fact that you get lightning and a 30-pin cables with the interface won me over.
> 
> I'm also curious as to how Jamup sounds with studio monitors, as I'm just running mine through a wedge right now. It's ok, but not stellar.



Jamup/ bias kills my iPhone battery and one of the bands I play in is a cover band so I need to have my phone working all night. I've played it through a buddy's studio monitors and it sounded killer. I use in house pa for actual tone but use my cab as a monitor for myself onstage.


----------



## Sephael

If I close out all unused apps and go into airplane mode I have no battery problems with my iphone, even when I turn wifi back on.


----------



## MBMoreno

Set Jamup and Bias to work in the background and turn of the screen. It is what drains the most battery. Day and night difference


----------



## ZXIIIT

Also helps if you exit all other apps, set it to Airplane Mode (no wifi, bluetooth) and lower the screen brightness.


----------



## madloff

MBMoreno said:


> Set Jamup and Bias to work in the background and turn of the screen. It is what drains the most battery. Day and night difference



I didn't even think of this. That's probably a huge battery saver, especially if you close everything else and put your device in airplane mode. The only downfall I see with that is if you need to change presets mid song or something you're kind of screwed.


----------



## swedishfish

I used to have an ipod touch that I used for Jamup, I didn't have the apps synced to my computer before it broke. I just got an iPhone and would like to put my apps that I payed for on it. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## DandHcostoms

swedishfish said:


> I used to have an ipod touch that I used for Jamup, I didn't have the apps synced to my computer before it broke. I just got an iPhone and would like to put my apps that I payed for on it. How would I go about doing this?



You should be able to log into iTunes on your iPod and re-download it.


----------



## swedishfish

DandHcostoms said:


> You should be able to log into iTunes on your iPod and re-download it.



The problem is that my ipod is broke, I can see the purchases in my history but can't access the apps.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shopping cart in JamUp' 'Restore Purchases'...top right corner.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Recorded this last night with an amp I built in BIAS:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/jamup-pro-xt-test[/SC]


----------



## protest

The best thing about this is that I'm always feeling like I need a new amp or new pedal, and I just force myself to sit down and mess around with this app to try and get close to what I want. It's way better than making a rash purchase of an amp for a sound you don't use that often.


----------



## JustJuan

Hey guys! I recently got JamUp with BIAS, both on my iPhone and iPad. I study abroad in the states and needed something more portable than my POD X3, which really takes up weight in my checking bag... So I considered upgrading to the POD HD bean, since I don't really have a band and I just want to record and practice.

After seeing guitarists like Ola Englund and Mark Holcomb on YouTube making it sound amazing, though, and seeing how many of you (yes I lurked) were saying that it sounded better than the POD HD, I considered that I already had iDevices and these apps and plugs cost way less than a new POD HD, so I ordered a JamUp Plug.

After the initial shock of "I'm playing my guitar through my phone" wore off, I deemed the plug too noisy and muddy (especially the high-gain configurations) and decided to grab an Apogee Jam while I was up in Atlanta for a couple shows. When I brought it back, though... still sounds crappy.

If I hadn't heard how good it sounds from other people recording with it (especially Ola dialing in his tone alone with no EQ or anything) I would probably give up and just return the Jam, but I know I have to be doing something wrong.

Here's a couple samples I recorded with JamUp's 8-track:

fearedampRiff
https://www.mediafire.com/?j7bqi15bkgkwt9a

On the first one I'm playing a riff I've been sitting on and it doesn't sound totally bad (other than my playing which fudges up a couple times) since I'm playing chords in a higher register and I have a noise gate on, but you can still tell it sounds kinda muddy. On the second one is where you can hear how it starts to sound very flabby when you play lower, and how it sounds weak, like I have the volume knob on the guitar lowered down (which I don't).

The interesting thing is that I tried my bass, and it sounds like this...

https://www.mediafire.com/?rsdaa0vipwzm6vy

The signal seems to be totally clean when the treble/bass knob is set to all bass, but when I feed in the treble the noise comes back, although it's a bit more negligible.

The clean amps aren't that noisy, especially with a gate on, but you can still hear a faint grainy hum even on some of the cleanest settings.

I get a lot of noise on my POD X3's high-gain patches as well, but I always just thought it was a power issue and considered getting a hum cancelling lift or something. I've tried the Jam around my bedroom and my living room, and it sounds worse than my POD. Is it my whole apartment?  I don't think it's the new Crunch Lab on my guitar, because the noise is still there when I switch to the stock neck pickup, and I've plugged in this RG7321 into other amps before and even a stage PA before with no noise.

The gain levels on the Jam are all the way down, and I played with the input and output levels on both BIAS and JamUp; if I bring the input levels down any more, it weakens the tone, and the noise doesn't go away anyway. Same with the volume knob on my guitar. I've tried both the Speaker and Headphone output modes. I'm mostly using my headphones (Sony MDR-V6) but I've also tried my desktop speakers and a friend's portable speaker; I have no amps of my own in this apartment. 

Also, if I try playing into Garageband amps, it's even noisier. Switching to GB's modern metal amp produces super loud shrill feedback if the output volume is up too high, the kind that makes you jump and immediately tear off the headphones from your head if you don't expect it. xD

So yeah, I guess this could be good for practicing in a pinch, but so far I hate the sound coming out of both the JamUp Plug and the Apogee Jam (on high-gain amps at least), and I can't pinpoint what's causing the problem.


----------



## Steinmetzify

What's your chain man? Maybe we can help you get there; I've dumped all my amps since I got this and have no desire to replace them. If you're not getting decent tone, especially with the Jam, something is wrong. Tell us what you're using and we'll get you going.


----------



## JustJuan

steinmetzify said:


> What's your chain man? Maybe we can help you get there; I've dumped all my amps since I got this and have no desire to replace them. If you're not getting decent tone, especially with the Jam, something is wrong. Tell us what you're using and we'll get you going.



Thanks!  Alright, let's see if we can account for everything...

We've got the Ibanez RG7321, with what I think might be GHS Boomers (I don't remember the exact gauge configuration, but it goes from .11 on the E to .60 on the B, evenly spaced out in between) and fitted with the DiMarzio Crunch Lab on the bridge and the stock AH17 Axis Seven on the neck, feeding into the Apogee Jam (not the 96k version) through a Planet Waves gold-plated 1/4" cable. The gain on the Apogee Jam is all the way down (it WILL clip otherwise) and it's going into an iPad 3 through the 30-pin cable. On the iPad I'm running either BIAS by itself or JamUp with a BIAS amp. iOS 7 and the Positive Grid apps are all up to date. My Sony MDR-V6 headphones are connected to the iPad (and yes I tried hearing what it sounds like through the iPad speakers, the problem is still there)

So Ibanez RG7321 -> Apogee Jam -> iPad 3 -> Sony MDR-V6s.

I haven't dialed in any custom tones because tweaking feels pointless when the tone is warped like this. I've only grabbed a few tones off the Tonecloud. I got one called "Feared," I suppose because it's replicating Ola's BIAS settings on the video I linked above, and another one called "Fireballs EL34." For the bass I was using the factory GK 800 amp as is.

Latency is Normal, Input Channel is Left Channel, input level is almost all the way up (about -1?), same with output level, although sometimes I bring it to about -20. Noise gate is on, I try to keep the decay below 9 o'clock (if not all the way down) and threshold I keep playing around with, usually somewhere right of 12 o'clock. Room control is on, but I haven't fooled around with that.

On my phone I can't use the Jam because it's an iPhone 5 and I don't have a Lightning adaptor for the 30-pin, but the issues are similar with the JamUp Plug, if not worse.

I'm starting to think it's a software-side issue... but then why would it also happen on my phone and Garageband? <_< I'm starting to feel like I just have bad luck with digital gear xD


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude. Change your input channel to 'mix left and right'. 

Also, I want to know what your chain is like in JamUp/BIAS. What are you running and in what order? Are you only using BIAS amps that you've made yourself, or does this happen with stock amps in JamUp?

I don't really see any problem with what you're running, and it's not the Jam because you said you have the same problem with the JamPlug and even in GB on a Mac (is that right? You said GarageBand amps so I assumed it was a Mac; there are no GB amps in JamUp or BIAS) so the only thing I can think of is your guitar or the channels.

The Jam shouldn't start clipping until it's almost halfway up or more, depending on how much gain you're running and which amps you're using. I have a JTM-45 that I can run the Jam all the way up on with no clipping using a BKP Painkiller.

Did you say that your output level is all the way up? Meaning the volume slider in JamUp is all the way to the right? Mix your channels and turn the volume down, maybe? Even with backing tracks I'm rarely above halfway on output.


----------



## JustJuan

The amps I'm using in BIAS are a few high-gain ones from the Tonecloud, but I also try other factory amps, and it's the same thing, whether they're blues or metal. I only have the one stock amp in JamUp because I have the free version, and only bring in BIAS amps to JamUp, but I don't really put anything in front or before the amp except maybe a reverb, and a delay if I want to see what a tone sounds like for soloing. If I can't get the levels to work in BIAS, they probably won't work in JamUp.

Also, when I mentioned Garageband I was talking about the iOS Garageband and the guitar amps in it. I was just mentioning that the clipping in Garageband is even worse than in BIAS and JamUp, with the metal amp producing loud feedback if the output volume (for the app) is too loud.

I set the channels to mix left and right (I was confused about that before because I just thought left meant mono or something, since right didn't return anything), and played with the output settings (about -20 to -30) and the gain levels on the Jam... I do get a fuller distortion sound when I bring the gain up, but it also starts clipping and everything distorts in a bad way.

Also, I may have run into a new problem altogether... When I put my headphones into the jack this morning, I started getting a loud hissing white noise whenever audio is played, and it kind of lingers for a few seconds after sound stops, like you can hear the audio service being turned on and off. This didn't happen before I tried to run the iPad through a PA yesterday, just for clean amps. <_< It sounded really distorted and I ended up just plugging my guitar straight in. I might've blown the jack or something. So I'm gonna take that into repairs, probably today...

I tried the JamUp plug again with mix left and right and played with the levels on BIAS and the gain on the Jam some more, no dice.

If I can get my iPad fixed soon, I think I'll go to a store and try a different guitar and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## madloff

I would guess it may be an issue with the guitar as the problem is there with different apps, plugs, and devices. Just by process of elimination that would be my guess. Do you have any other guitars to try or an amp to run through to check the guitar out?



CanniballistiX said:


> Recorded this last night with an amp I built in BIAS:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/jamup-pro-xt-test[/SC]



Also, this sounds sick! Nice job dude.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Anyone using an interface like a focusrite or similar vs. the sonicport/iRig/etc.? Or can you not do that?


----------



## JustJuan

madloff said:


> I would guess it may be an issue with the guitar as the problem is there with different apps, plugs, and devices. Just by process of elimination that would be my guess. Do you have any other guitars to try or an amp to run through to check the guitar out?



I don't, but I'm gonna try to see if I can swing by the local music store after class today or tomorrow with my guitar and the JamUp Plug in hand and compare with the guitars and amps there, maybe get their opinion. It looks like my iPad problem is gonna be a logic board thing (I got a first opinion from a non-Apple-certified repair shop), which means it'll have to be sent away or replaced. x_X So I'll visit the Apple-certified repair shop tomorrow when it opens, and I won't be able to try the Jam anymore until I get the iPad back, unless I get a Lightning adapter, which I was thinking of getting anyway.


----------



## Steinmetzify

JustJuan said:


> I don't, but I'm gonna try to see if I can swing by the local music store after class today or tomorrow with my guitar and the JamUp Plug in hand and compare with the guitars and amps there, maybe get their opinion. It looks like my iPad problem is gonna be a logic board thing (I got a first opinion from a non-Apple-certified repair shop), which means it'll have to be sent away or replaced. x_X So I'll visit the Apple-certified repair shop tomorrow when it opens, and I won't be able to try the Jam anymore until I get the iPad back, unless I get a Lightning adapter, which I was thinking of getting anyway.


 
Let us know what the problem was, man.....sorry I couldn't be of any help. I hope it's the iPad and it's under warranty, and if not then the guitar since it'd be cheaper lol. 

Good luck!


----------



## JustJuan

Nah man, it's all good, we'll get to the bottom of this xD Otherwise, the Jam goes back and I'll keep my POD X3 or try my luck with an HD, but goddamn BIAS sound so good when everyone else uses it, I'm gonna try everything before I give up  It'll probably be some stupid thing I've been overlooking... I'll get back to you guys, thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More teasing for a Mac version of Bias.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Hey guys.....new amp modeling app, called Flying Haggis.

Sounds good for what it is.....lower gain stuff than JamUp/BIAS, but got some cool effects including an auto-wah...bought and gonna mess around with later today. $6.99 made it a deal. 

Vid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1kG367cJQo&feature=player_embedded

Cool for blues/ambient type stuff too.


----------



## CanniballistiX

steinmetzify said:


> Hey guys.....new amp modeling app, called Flying Haggis.


 
Well, I can see how that relates to guitar terminology. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just tried it out. Pretty good stock sounds. In no way metal, but it's Audiobus compatible and you can run it in either slot. Gonna throw a JamUp TS in front and see what happens lol.

EDIT: the auto-wah is DOPE.

RE-EDIT: man, the echoes/delays on this thing are GREAT...just running up and down the neck hitting 3 notes per string is dizzying lol.....they're nice and warm too. This thing sounds more analog than anything I've used on iOS yet. This app would be incredible for blues and ambient shimmery type intro stuff of whatever. I'm thoroughly impressed with it, especially for the price.


----------



## NovaLion

For those of you with a Sonic Port using JamUp/BIAS, how would you send it through an actual amp to use as a power amp? Using say...a Mesa Triple Rec Solo?


----------



## JPhoenix19

NovaLion said:


> For those of you with a Sonic Port using JamUp/BIAS, how would you send it through an actual amp to use as a power amp? Using say...a Mesa Triple Rec Solo?



From the line out of the interface to the effects return of the amp. This bypasses the preamp stage and sends the signal from the interface straight to the power amp. Depending on the kind of effects loop you may have to turn the wet/dry mix to 100%, IIRC.


----------



## Bennykins

Hey guys,

I bought an iPad and a Jam 96k, and also downloaded the BIAS and JamUp apps, which I have been fooling around with. Quite like the tones I am getting and was just wondering if I can hook the iPad into my mac mini and use the two together for recording? Essentially I want to use the tones I am getting on my iPad with BIAS and JamUp and record on my mac mini using Garage Band. Is this possible?

Also, I have a bit of extra lolly to throw around, so anything else you reckon I should get? Was thinking of upgrading to Logic X, but I'm pretty novice...


----------



## Majkel

I just got the Jam Up Plug HD (which is currently sitting pretty in customs), and I plan on hooking it up to the effects loop on my HT-5.

However, I have a pedalboard already going into the effects loop, so I was wondering if you guys know of a clever way where I can just switch between the iPad and the floor pedals without having to mess around with the cables at the back of the amp?


----------



## metallkrieg

Majkel said:


> I just got the Jam Up Plug HD (which is currently sitting pretty in customs), and I plan on hooking it up to the effects loop on my HT-5.
> 
> However, I have a pedalboard already going into the effects loop, so I was wondering if you guys know of a clever way where I can just switch between the iPad and the floor pedals without having to mess around with the cables at the back of the amp?



Get the iRig Stomp. It's shaped like a regular guitar pedal, powered by a 9v battery or adapter (like most Boss pedals). It has true bypass so it won't mess with your sound when the iDevice is not connected, all you have to do is decide where in your chain you want to place it.

I did the same thing. I am, however, very disappointed with this setup... The Hi Gain tone on BIAS/JamUp tends to be fizzy without the cabinet simulation (which you can "turn off" in BIAS) and no real cab/power amp I tried could really get rid of that... But they are 17/12&#8364; so I don't complain, they still have their place.


----------



## Majkel

metallkrieg said:


> Get the iRig Stomp. It's shaped like a regular guitar pedal, powered by a 9v battery or adapter (like most Boss pedals). It has true bypass so it won't mess with your sound when the iDevice is not connected, all you have to do is decide where in your chain you want to place it.



Sounds like exactly what I need! Thanks man


----------



## Aghasura

I've been having some problems with BIAS/Jam Up. I'm running from guitar>jamup plug (using an iphone 5s)>Focusrite 2i2>MacBook Pro.

Basically - and as I've read some others are experiencing - the output tends to be noisy, and I haven't yet dialed in any tones that sounds seriously good. Any suggestions or input? I'd love to forego buying something more expensive (been considering a small head/cab or an eleven rack) if at all possible.


----------



## madloff

Bennykins said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought an iPad and a Jam 96k, and also downloaded the BIAS and JamUp apps, which I have been fooling around with. Quite like the tones I am getting and was just wondering if I can hook the iPad into my mac mini and use the two together for recording? Essentially I want to use the tones I am getting on my iPad with BIAS and JamUp and record on my mac mini using Garage Band. Is this possible?
> 
> Also, I have a bit of extra lolly to throw around, so anything else you reckon I should get? Was thinking of upgrading to Logic X, but I'm pretty novice...



Yep, you can totally do this. You could either run the headphone out of the iPad into the mic in of the mac mini. Alternatively, you could get a 3.5mm to 1/4" cable and run the signal from your iPad into a preamp/interface (Focusrite Scarlet 2i2, etc.), which will probably have better converters than the mic in, and the preamps will probably make your signal sound a bit better too. Plus, if you decide you wanna record vocals or something you can just buy a mic, and you're set.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Flying Haggis clip....clean with some delays:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/flyinghaggis[/SC]


----------



## ZXIIIT

Bennykins said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought an iPad and a Jam 96k, and also downloaded the BIAS and JamUp apps, which I have been fooling around with. Quite like the tones I am getting and was just wondering if I can hook the iPad into my mac mini and use the two together for recording? Essentially I want to use the tones I am getting on my iPad with BIAS and JamUp and record on my mac mini using Garage Band. Is this possible?
> 
> Also, I have a bit of extra lolly to throw around, so anything else you reckon I should get? Was thinking of upgrading to Logic X, but I'm pretty novice...



That's pretty much how I do it.


----------



## enuenu

NovaLion said:


> For those of you with a Sonic Port using JamUp/BIAS, how would you send it through an actual amp to use as a power amp? Using say...a Mesa Triple Rec Solo?





JPhoenix19 said:


> From the line out of the interface to the effects return of the amp. This bypasses the preamp stage and sends the signal from the interface straight to the power amp. Depending on the kind of effects loop you may have to turn the wet/dry mix to 100%, IIRC.



Has anyone here actually done this with a Mesa Dual or Triple Recto? steinmetzify has got me gassing for Jamup and filled me in on how to make it work in a live setting with my Dual Recto & Recto 4 x 12 rig. I wanted check if anyone has this exact setup. The loop is parallel in the Recto, maybe that causes a hiccup? Maybe just set it to maximum wet and all OK?


----------



## slowro

I have been messing around all night trying to get automated channel changes etc through reaper into jamup pro. No luck, I have midi RTP running on my laptop and I can get touch osc to work easy enough but when I need to send midi signals out I can't get anything to work. 
I really want to use jamup to record some playthroughs with. 

I am also debating between the apogee and the line 6 interfaces. The line 6 seems to be more useful with the outputs. I want to use it straight into my DAW and also use some other iOS apps for rough music sketches


----------



## CanniballistiX

Used my custom amp in BIAS and JamUp Pro XT to record/shoot this playthrough of Conquering Dystopia last night:


----------



## Dragonkatol

Has anyone tried using Jamup (without any bias amps) live thru an amp? As you cannot turn off any cab settings on Jamup alone. Does it work fine? 

Let me know as well if there's a post answering this before. Thanks!


----------



## DandHcostoms

Dragonkatol said:


> Has anyone tried using Jamup (without any bias amps) live thru an amp? As you cannot turn off any cab settings on Jamup alone. Does it work fine?
> 
> Let me know as well if there's a post answering this before. Thanks!



I tried it, it sounds awful! the amps don't have the punch they do through your headphones (cab sim running through a cab......) just buy bias its definitely worth it


----------



## Elric

metallkrieg said:


> Get the iRig Stomp. It's shaped like a regular guitar pedal, powered by a 9v battery or adapter (like most Boss pedals). It has true bypass so it won't mess with your sound when the iDevice is not connected, all you have to do is decide where in your chain you want to place it.
> 
> I did the same thing. I am, however, very disappointed with this setup... The Hi Gain tone on BIAS/JamUp tends to be fizzy without the cabinet simulation (which you can "turn off" in BIAS) and no real cab/power amp I tried could really get rid of that... But they are 17/12&#8364; so I don't complain, they still have their place.



The iRig Stomp is a HORRIBLE interface. I owned one for about a week before returning it. It uses the headphone jack methodology which was not designed for this type of application and is grossly inferior to the dedicated expansion port interfaces. 

The form factor is very cool and convenient but if the sound blows it is not worth it, since in the end that is the most important thing. If you want an IK interface get iRig HD. Otherwise look @ the L6 stuff. IMHO.

Bias (with cab sims off)->power Amp->cab sounds pretty kick a** with the L6 interface and some tweakage.


----------



## enuenu

Elric said:


> Bias (with cab sims off)->power Amp->cab sounds pretty kick a** with the L6 interface and some tweakage.


 
So you connect the "headphone out" of your iPad running BIAS to the FX return in your head with a special conversion cable?


----------



## Steinmetzify

You guys see the announcement from PG this morning on FB? BIAS for Macs? It could be cool; I have a Mac and getting the same tones into the full version of my DAW would be great, plus the Jam works on the Mac too. I might never need anything else lol.


----------



## CanniballistiX

steinmetzify said:


> You guys see the announcement from PG this morning on FB? BIAS for Macs? It could be cool; I have a Mac and getting the same tones into the full version of my DAW would be great, plus the Jam works on the Mac too. I might never need anything else lol.



Windows as well, I signed up!


----------



## metallkrieg

Elric said:


> The iRig Stomp is a HORRIBLE interface. I owned one for about a week before returning it. It uses the headphone jack methodology which was not designed for this type of application and is grossly inferior to the dedicated expansion port interfaces.
> 
> The form factor is very cool and convenient but if the sound blows it is not worth it, since in the end that is the most important thing. If you want an IK interface get iRig HD. Otherwise look @ the L6 stuff. IMHO.
> 
> Bias (with cab sims off)->power Amp->cab sounds pretty kick a** with the L6 interface and some tweakage.



I understand that the HD would give me a clearer/truer representation of the sound, but I seriously doubt that it removes amp fizzyness.

With that said, you mentioned "some tweakage". What are we talking about? Some fancy EQing in BIAS? I'm obviously willing to try and make this work... as things stand BIAS/Jamup is no competition for my POD X3 (not to mention the analog rig).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JPhoenix19

steinmetzify said:


> You guys see the announcement from PG this morning on FB? BIAS for Macs? It could be cool; I have a Mac and getting the same tones into the full version of my DAW would be great, plus the Jam works on the Mac too. I might never need anything else lol.


 
I signed up for both Windows and Mac- in the hopes that it would increase my chances of getting a spot. My wife will have to deal with me jacking her macbook pro for BIAS testing purposes.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I am brand new to Bias and I have a few questions. Hoping some of the live users could help.

I did read all 37 pages, it's been touched but I couldn't find an answer.

1) I find this a bit noisy. Especially when I import from Bias to Jamup. I'm considering buying the Merrow noise gate or something better than the free gate. ( I have lowered the inputs and outputs, still noisy)

Almost as if there's a delay for the gate to kick in if I stop playing real quick.

However, I read about the output selector. Headphones or Speaker. I haven't tested yet but which should I use and why.

I'm using Apogee Jam with lightning pin for iPhone 5s. I then have to use a 1/8 to 1/4 inch to the power amp and then power amp to my 4x12 cab.

2) Disabling Cab Sim.

At first I thought this was a must however it isn't. It works with it disabled and also with it enabled. To be honest it sounds better with it enabled. Any thoughts of why? Could it also be the output selector I'm using?

3) Footswitch.

How would I plug it in? Do I need the Sonic Port? The Apogee Jam has no line out and my headphone jack is being used to connect the power amp.

Thanks guys n gals.

Guitar, Apogee Jam, Bias/Jamup, Poweramp, 4x12 cab


----------



## Steinmetzify

CanniballistiX said:


> Windows as well, I signed up!





JPhoenix19 said:


> I signed up for both Windows and Mac- in the hopes that it would increase my chances of getting a spot. My wife will have to deal with me jacking her macbook pro for BIAS testing purposes.



NOICE! You guys get selected, be sure and let us know what you think! Signed up for Mac.....hopefully one or all of us get picked; be cool to be able to help test it...


----------



## JPhoenix19

steinmetzify said:


> NOICE! You guys get selected, be sure and let us know what you think! Signed up for Mac.....hopefully one or all of us get picked; be cool to be able to help test it...



Ooooh yeah, I'm hoping to get a spot to test it. I'm itching to put it against the best that the PC has to offer- Guitar Rig, ReValver, Amplitube... ect.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Hey guys I have a couple of questions. I've been following this thread and just gotten the jamup plug. Waiting for it to be shipped here. 

1. What is the difference between jamup vs jamup pro xt vs bias?
- JamUp XT (1 amp and 6 effects)
- JamUp Pro XT (6 amps and 16 effects, racks and processors)
- Bias (36 amps)

2. It seems like jamup is free but what are the limitations?
- Above.

3. Is bias only for making your own amps?

4. Bias price got bumped up to about 25 bucks in my country, it was previously $13, should i wait it out to come back down?


My thoughts: Well if i mainly played metal, wouldnt it be best if i just bought the metal expansion pack with the free jamup XT as opposed to buying jamup pro XT? 



Thanks in advance guys! Can't wait to start using these.

EDIT: Would be best if a FAQ could be set up at the first page of this thread. I tried to answer some of my questions.


----------



## Preacher

steinmetzify said:


> NOICE! You guys get selected, be sure and let us know what you think! Signed up for Mac.....hopefully one or all of us get picked; be cool to be able to help test it...


 
You guys are aware it was April 1st yesterday right...?


----------



## Riley

Preacher said:


> You guys are aware it was April 1st yesterday right...?



Good thing the announcement was on March 31 then huh


----------



## Steinmetzify

1. What is the difference between jamup vs jamup pro xt vs bias?-*JamUp=free version JamUp Pro=paid version with more stuff-BIAS=different app entirely, being able to make your own amp models or DL ones from the ToneCloud*
- JamUp XT (1 amp and 6 effects) *Free version*
- JamUp Pro XT (6 amps and 16 effects, racks and processors) *Paid version, better effects and more amps with more variety.*
- Bias (36 amps) *Paid version, completely tweakable amp models, from cabs to tubes to mic placements etc...I consider this a must have for iOS guitar playing. It's a great app.*

2. It seems like jamup is free but what are the limitations? *The limitations are just the one amp, the 6 effects and the fact that that stuff isn't the best. Always seemed to me that this was more of a 'trial version' if you will...just to see if you thought it was worth it to buy the full version, if you liked the UI, if it sounded good enough for you to want to try more, etc...*
- Above.

3. Is bias only for making your own amps? *No, you can also just DL other people's creations from the cloud, and they're all importable into JamUp for use in a chain, i.e. using an OD, compressors, delays, etc...there are no FX in this one though...so yeah, you could say that it's only for making amps.*

4. Bias price got bumped up to about 25 bucks in my country, it was previously $13, should i wait it out to come back down? *Depends on you...it's worth it, but if you don't want to pay then hang on...they might lower it again.*


My thoughts: Well if i mainly played metal, wouldnt it be best if i just bought the metal expansion pack with the free jamup XT as opposed to buying jamup pro XT? *You can do this if you want to....the Sig Metal pack is great too, though, as the FX make it worth it...the gate in the free version sucks and the delays you get are worth the price of admission alone...also, if you buy BIAS pretty much all the amp models are in there, plus thousands from the ToneCloud. You do get some pretty sweet FX with the Metal Packs though...and the gates are much better than the free one in JamUp.
You guys have it good....when I first started using JamUp, it was before BIAS came out and before a lot of the metal stuff was really good...I had to do it all in order...JamUp-JamUp Pro-Metal Pack-Sig Pack-BIAS. I really wouldn't waste the $ on JamUp Pro if you're mainly playing metal...I haven't found much to like in the clean models in JamUp Pro.*



Thanks in advance guys! Can't wait to start using these.

EDIT: Would be best if a FAQ could be set up at the first page of this thread. I tried to answer some of my questions. *Sorry, a lot of us have been using this for quite some time, and forget that some people are just starting out with it. Maybe Chuck will see this and put an FAQ in the first post.*


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Thanks steinmetzify for taking the time to clarify those things! Wow I didn't know about ToneCloud sharing. Will go check that out.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

UPDATE: Okay guys I've just got the Jamup plug and Bias on sale. First I think the Jamup plug is great for the price. Although it feels flimsy, it actually gets the job done. So far I haven't experience abnormal feedback from high gain amps, just use the noisegate to cut it out. Response is good and use ultra latency option to get precise playing. I bought Jamup Pro + Metal Expansion + Bias = sgd $39. It's a reasonably amount if you already have an ipad or iPod touch. To get a bigger sound just hook it up to a speaker and this combo beats most practice amps which cost 4-5 times more. Btw ToneCloud and the sharing of presents is really a good way for us to share tones which is a great implementation by Positive Grid.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^Glad you got it and dig it, man....it really is a stellar piece of kit for what it costs. Throw up some clips!


----------



## XGerardX

Well I was just about to pull the trigger on buying a new pod hd500x when I came across this thread! I figured I may aswell give jamup a shot. Im a bit skeptikal of something basically £350 cheaper than the pod being classed as superior. So Ive bought the app and ordered a line 6 sonic port. Havent bought any expansions yet just the actual app. Whats the views on buying Bias alongside it though? Deffinately worthwhile? I dont play in a band or anything basically just home use which is why I was going to go with the pod and some studio monitors. So does this cheap app actually blow the pod out of the water? Hopefully my stuff comes tomorrow so I can get started!


----------



## TheEmptyCell

I owned a Bass Floor POD right when they came out... I prefer Jamup for bass modeling. It's not a bunch of menus, so it's a bit more intuitive... It's cheaper.... It's virtually future-proof... I'd say yes, it's better than a Pod.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I owned an HD500 and use this now; I think it's superior. Much more intuitive, easier to get great tones out of and sounds way better on the high gain models with less effort IMO. Much less tweaking needed to get to what you want to sound like.

BIAS is a fun app, but basically designed so you can design your own amps; if you're not into tweaking the inside of an amp there's always the ToneCloud where you can DL other people's designs. It's a blast and if you can afford it I highly recommend it.

Another one I'd recommend is an app called Flying Haggis; just stellar clean tones, which is something JamUp/BIAS are ok at, but this takes it to another level.

JamUp:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gab-drums-copy[/SC]

BIAS:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/dr-om-testing[/SC]

Flying Haggis cleans/delays pup demo for the winder:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/flyinghaggisbluesmansigilpicku[/SC]

If you want to record into GarageBand, make sure you get another app called Audiobus, which works flawlessly with these apps; it works as a chain of 'cables' between guitar/keyboard apps/effects/DAWs. Totally with the price, and it's only like $5.


----------



## XGerardX

Cheers guys  will give it a go.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Btw if any of you guys are experiencing crazy ass feedback, you could change the output selector to either headphones or speakers. Almost shat bricks when I plug it into my studio monitors to experience feedback even with noise gate threshold set high. Was so certain my JamUp plug was a broken piece of shit until I changed the output selector. This was my result of what goes with what:

Headphone output: headphones (duh) and studio monitors 
Speaker output: speakers

Have yet to try connecting JamUp plug to an audio interface into daw. Definitely easier learning curve than using VST plugins on Reaper.


----------



## Aghasura

I had a weird experience: recorded an amp with gain in reaper = no problem; tried to record a clean guitar track = bizarre, useless gibberish. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just wanted to say how awesome Positive Grid has been to me, really appreciate them and everyone who has taken the time to check out any of my videos.

To everyone playing live with JamUp or BIAS, always be prepared and have a backup !

This is mine, learned the hard way, but will always be prepared now.


----------



## Zalbu

I get this weird humming noise that's the most obvious when I play light palm muted stuff, do you people think it's a problem with my patches or the Jamup Plug? Does anybody else have this?

http://puu.sh/7ZMjD.ogg


----------



## xCaptainx

Check out this vid from The Heavy Metal Ninjas


----------



## Sephael

Had anyone tried the Orange pack in Amplitube yet?


----------



## TheEmptyCell

xCaptainx said:


> Check out this vid from The Heavy Metal Ninjas




Great tones, but I'd like to hear a lot less mid-scoop on the bass. 

I think PG just needs to come out with a drummer program as amazing as JU and Bias for all the home recording guys out there.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

steinmetzify said:


> If you want to record into GarageBand, make sure you get another app called Audiobus, which works flawlessly with these apps; it works as a chain of 'cables' between guitar/keyboard apps/effects/DAWs. Totally with the price, and it's only like $5.



I'm just using the Inter-app Audio setting on Garageband to capture tones from Jamup. Works great and saved me $5. Though Audiobus 2 with multi-routing capabilities is intriguing.


----------



## Steinmetzify

That works too!

Hey 7 string guys, give me some settings or amp models to try; all my 6s sound too flubby in the lows and too screechy on the highs.

Looking for a good djent tone and some all out 7 metal brutality.


----------



## CanniballistiX

steinmetzify said:


> That works too!
> 
> Hey 7 string guys, give me some settings or amp models to try; all my 6s sound too flubby in the lows and too screechy on the highs.
> 
> Looking for a good djent tone and some all out 7 metal brutality.


 
I uploaded a tone called Dystopia Conquered, it uses the Dynamic VH-4. It's pretty decent for that d-word-type stuff, haha. I was actually jamming to Tooth and Claw from AAL this morning with it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'll grab it man; that VH4 is one of my favorite amps out of BIAS. Thanks!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought an Apogee Duet this afternoon; pretty stoked for AD/DA conversion. I've been having some issues with high gain models; hopefully this takes care of it. I got a smoking deal too, so I'm stoked!


----------



## Dragonkatol

How do you guys reduce latency or maybe let me know the causes of latency?

I use Jamup/Bias on an ipad 3 via jamup plug. It's pretty good when I use a headset, but when I try to plug it to a speaker or amp there's latency (even in ultra low settings). 

Any helpw would be totally appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JPhoenix19

TheEmptyCell said:


> I think PG just needs to come out with a drummer program as amazing as JU and Bias for all the home recording guys out there.



I keep dropping comments on their FB page whenever I can asking for a drum app. It's really needed on iOS!


----------



## TaP

Okay REAL quick, I want to buy a portable amp iOS thing like JamUpPro / BIAS... wtf is BIAS first of all?

Second, I want to be able to play outside, at school (on some cool shit :B) between lectures or w/e. 

I DON'T have a good iOS device... iPhone4, iOS7, slow as f**k. BUT I have a MacBookPro 13" retina, can I connect with that?

Basically w/a MacBook Pro, and my guitar, what can I do? Name the quality stuff too, I want all I can get while mobile.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Bias is an amp designer. If you like geeking out on that. And I'm running iPhone 4 with iOS 7 and don't have any problems. Don't know if you can use te plug with a MacBook, I've never tried and am too lazy to try now.


----------



## TaP

Crimsonghost said:


> Bias is an amp designer. If you like geeking out on that. And I'm running iPhone 4 with iOS 7 and don't have any problems. Don't know if you can use te plug with a MacBook, I've never tried and am too lazy to try now.



So you buy it separate or nah?
& bro my iPhone4 started acting like booboo the minute I downloaded iOS 7. hasn't been the same since...


----------



## Crimsonghost

Yeah, it's a separate thing. My phone was acting up also then I did a full rest. Thing works like a champ now.


----------



## Sephael

Dragonkatol said:


> How do you guys reduce latency or maybe let me know the causes of latency?



The simple shit goes a long way: 
close out everything else your device is wasting memory on (double tap the home key and swipe off everything you are not using)
disable all the data links you are not in need of (turn on airplane mode and then re-enable wifi and/or bluetooth on an as-needed basis). 
I use an interface that let's me listen to signal straight from guitar through my headphones so latency isn't a factor in the playing.


----------



## nik35

I can't seem to get any sounds from mine. Using an iPad Mini, Jamup Plug and Jamup of course. All I can hear through my headphones/monitors are noises that the mic picks up and if delay is turned on for example, it will affect that noise. Sounds coming from the Jam tab as well as the metronome does work though.

Any solutions guys?


----------



## Deep Blue

nik35 said:


> I can't seem to get any sounds from mine. Using an iPad Mini, Jamup Plug and Jamup of course. All I can hear through my headphones/monitors are noises that the mic picks up and if delay is turned on for example, it will affect that noise. Sounds coming from the Jam tab as well as the metronome does work though.
> 
> Any solutions guys?


Sounds like you are having the issue my plug eventually developed. Some of the shiny finish wore off the plug end and it caused it to be just loose enough that it wouldn't trip the detent in my phone, so it would use the microphone.


----------



## morethan6

Little off topic but have to share - just downloaded the Peterson Strobe app and it is INCREDIBLE. Best tuner I've used, in any form. Get involved!


----------



## nik35

Deep Blue said:


> Sounds like you are having the issue my plug eventually developed. Some of the shiny finish wore off the plug end and it caused it to be just loose enough that it wouldn't trip the detent in my phone, so it would use the microphone.



Ah damn, seems like I've gotten a faulty unit. I literally just took out the unit from its packaging like 30 minutes before I posted.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

nik35 said:


> I can't seem to get any sounds from mine. Using an iPad Mini, Jamup Plug and Jamup of course. All I can hear through my headphones/monitors are noises that the mic picks up and if delay is turned on for example, it will affect that noise. Sounds coming from the Jam tab as well as the metronome does work though.
> 
> Any solutions guys?



Try this first on the iPad:

Settings > Privacy > Microphone > and make sure BIAS and JamUp are green.


----------



## Ripper7620

Has any one heard or tried the Line6 Studio UX2 USB Audio Interface? Is it better than their other interface?


----------



## Ripper7620

Bump, really looking for dirt on the new Line 6 interface. Can it be used with iPad Air?


----------



## Ripper7620

Sonic Port it is, incoming


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man, I'll tell you guys something. I scored a new Marshall tube amp on a trade deal for a guitar I wasn't using anymore. I messed around with the amp for a couple of hours, did some work, and then decided to run JamUp in the loop.

Audiobus>JamUp>GarageBand for the backing track in the loop of a tube poweramp is

This stuff sounds so damn good....also, running the filthiest Recto patch and having it come out of a Marshall is a scream. So stoked.


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> Has any one heard or tried the Line6 Studio UX2 USB Audio Interface? Is it better than their other interface?



I have one. Pretty decent although I've never tried any other interfaces. If you're using it strictly for guitars then the mic inputs will be completely useless. 

Now I have a few question. I'm planning to get jamup and bias for my iphone 5, with a L6 Sonic Port. My current setup is Guitar > POD UX2 > Cubase > HS50Ms. I use a few VSTs like lepou etc to get my guitar tones, with this setup I can record in Cubase and get the clean guitar sound which I can then tweak the tone afterwards. 

Is it possible to do the same with the sonic port and Jamup? Would be awesome to be able to get the clean sound when recordng through jamup which I can then remap later.


----------



## Steinmetzify

You can bounce it from GarageBand on the iPad/iPhone thru iTunes to your hard drive and work with it from there, or upload it directly to Soundcloud as an aiff file and then download it from there...I do it all the time. Pretty easy and doesn't really take any time, although for clean stuff I'd use Flying Haggis; it sounds a lot better than JamUp or BIAS for cleans with delays or lower gain stuff.

If you wanna go direct you're going to have to line it out to your computer; the only way for me to do that without using another interface is to go direct into the mic input, so the other way sounds better to me.


----------



## weirdoku

Not sure how to word this correctly but hope it makes sense!

So say I record a track with a high gain sound setting from jamup to Cubase using the sonic ports 1/4" out to my ux2s 1/4" ins. When I play that recorded track through Cubase I would hear the high gain sound. There's no way for me to seperate the clean that was under the high gain sound so I can reamp it later on?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't think so; you'd have to record the actual clean tone you want to reamp if that's what you're looking for. But if you're going to reamp it anyway does it matter?


----------



## weirdoku

Saves me from having to re-record it every time I decide to change the tone afterwards. 

I'm not a very clean/tidy player so out of say 20 takes I might only get 2 perfectly clean/tidy tries but they might not be the ones with the tones I like if I find a more suitable time afterwards.


----------



## Steinmetzify

No man, I get what you're saying about the reamping, but if you're going to do that anyway, why would you need the clean tone out of JamUp in the first place? Can't you just jam on it and then turn it into a clean tone in your DAW with whatever plugin you're using? 

Maybe I'm not thinking I'm understanding what you think you're telling me that I don't get.

JamUp tone>recording in whatever>sent to your DAW>reamped as a clean tone>done, yes? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## weirdoku

Finally remembered the word I've been trying to remember.

What I've been trying to say is I would like the dry signal from jamup into my DAW. I guess I can record a clean sound into the DAW but this isn't technically the dry signal if you understand what I mean.

You can't send a dry signal from a DAW through jamup then back into the DAW can you?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gotcha. Never tried. Can't imagine how it would work, but I'm sure it could be figured out. Sorry, I'm at the mall and my brain is fried right now. 

Technically I don't think it's a dry signal to begin with. 'Dry' meaning unaffected, yes? As in like a clean analog signal from an amp? It's digital, but if you can do it from your POD I can't imagine you wouldn't be able to do it. 

'Dry' meaning uncompressed, as in the biggest signal you could get to go into your DAW, like direct from an amp so as to have the biggest clearest signal to process with? Yeah, you could bounce it as an aiff file, like I said earlier. That's gonna be the best you can do though, IIRC. Could be wrong so don't take it as gospel, but I've been using it for a while. There's a guy on here named Zombie13 and he's been using it since day one; PM him and ask. He'd know and he's a nice guy and would be glad to help.


----------



## weirdoku

Cheers bro. I have no experience with .aiff files or GarageBand but I'll look into them.


----------



## TaP

Ripper7620 said:


> Sonic Port it is, incoming


How do you think of that Sonic Port?


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I've been Bias-only for the last few weeks, and am figuring my next step out. I'm trying to quell Axe-Fx GAS for now. I'm sure this has been asked before, but Bias users: would you consider recording an album with it? My ear's not particularly refined, but I'm digging the sounds in this thing, easily worth the $30 for the app and plug.


----------



## Ripper7620

TaP said:


> How do you think of that Sonic Port?



I'm still waiting for it...


----------



## Zalbu

Is there really a huge difference in sound compared to cheap and expensive interfaces? I'm using the Jamup Plug and I'm having a lot of background noise in my patches, even the clean ones. I can't crank the volume because it sounds like this and I'm wondering if it's because my patches are crappy or if it's the interface.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Zalbu said:


> Is there really a huge difference in sound compared to cheap and expensive interfaces? I'm using the Jamup Plug and having a lot of background noise in my patches, even the clean ones. I can't crank the volume because it sounds like this and I'm wondering if it's because my patches are crappy or if it's the interface.



Have you tried moving it away from computers, power sources, and the like? I notice noise like that too- especially when it's close to my computer. I think the cheap interfaces like JamUp plug and iRig don't have a lot of shielding, and are prone to interference.


----------



## Zalbu

JPhoenix19 said:


> Have you tried moving it away from computers, power sources, and the like? I notice noise like that too- especially when it's close to my computer. I think the cheap interfaces like JamUp plug and iRig don't have a lot of shielding, and are prone to interference.


I tried and it didn't help much. It's noisy even when I have my guitar and iPad with me on the go.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^its a big difference compared to something that goes into the 30 pin or lightning connector, man. I use an Apogee Jam for this stuff and a friend uses the first Peavey iLink, and the difference is really noticeable. There's a lot of interference going into and back out of the headphone port that's not there when you go into the charging port. 

Maybe think about grabbing something else, either the Jam or the SonicPort or the iRig HD. It really helps. I've got no noise whatsoever.


----------



## Deep Blue

Yeah I'm using the sonic port and have zero noise issues.


----------



## Zalbu

steinmetzify said:


> ^its a big difference compared to something that goes into the 30 pin or lightning connector, man. I use an Apogee Jam for this stuff and a friend uses the first Peavey iLink, and the difference is really noticeable. There's a lot of interference going into and back out of the headphone port that's not there when you go into the charging port.
> 
> Maybe think about grabbing something else, either the Jam or the SonicPort or the iRig HD. It really helps. I've got no noise whatsoever.


Yeah, I'm going to pick up the Sonic Port whenever I get some spare cash anyways. I have to cut the high frequencies in post EQ when running it through my DAW just to be able to get a tone that doesn't hurt my ears.


----------



## MBMoreno

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, I'm going to pick up the Sonic Port whenever I get some spare cash anyways. I have to cut the high frequencies in post EQ when running it through my DAW just to be able to get a tone that doesn't hurt my ears.



I was using an iRig, and now have a Sonic Port. Night and day difference.


----------



## Neko

weirdoku said:


> Finally remembered the word I've been trying to remember.
> 
> What I've been trying to say is I would like the dry signal from jamup into my DAW. I guess I can record a clean sound into the DAW but this isn't technically the dry signal if you understand what I mean.
> 
> You can't send a dry signal from a DAW through jamup then back into the DAW can you?



You can do that, but I'm afraid the latency will be quite noticeable.


----------



## Aghasura

Other than the reduction in noise, is the tone of a 30 pin or lightning connector adapter superior to the jamup plug, as well? I have only been getting "so so" tones with my jam up adapter.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^ I think mine sounds better than my bro's, but it could just be the playing styles and whatnot.


----------



## Aghasura

i went back to the beginning of this thread, and some folks almost immediately indicated that the differences in tone are stark between the two types of interface. Awesome. I'm SOOOO hoping I can get away with using jamup for nearly everything. Have to do a live performance, and I'd love to get into the venue early to see how it sounds through the PA.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Aghasura said:


> i went back to the beginning of this thread, and some folks almost immediately indicated that the differences in tone are stark between the two types of interface. Awesome. I'm SOOOO hoping I can get away with using jamup for nearly everything. Have to do a live performance, and I'd love to get into the venue early to see how it sounds through the PA.



I've been using the Jam Up plug live since 2012 and have never had an issue with it, even while recording.

Just make sure you are not clipping on your device before you go into the PA, will give your soundguy room to work with.


----------



## Aghasura

Zombie13 said:


> I've been using the Jam Up plug live since 2012 and have never had an issue with it, even while recording.
> 
> Just make sure you are not clipping on your device before you go into the PA, will give your soundguy room to work with.



So appreciative of all your vids and stuff, man. You're one of the people who's videos convinced me to give jamup a shot (and I think positive grid should at least give you free stuff for your promotional work! ). 

That said, I have simply not had great luck with the software/hardware. I'm not sure which is the culprit, but I have a feeling it's the hardware. When I see all these videos of guys getting great tones (most recent was the monster player Rick Graham), I'm friggin' jealous, and it makes me continue to give this little setup a shot.


----------



## Steinmetzify

He was the one that convinced me too; I'd read enough about issues with the hardware and had enough friends with Apogees that I just grabbed one right out of the gate.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Aghasura said:


> So appreciative of all your vids and stuff, man. You're one of the people who's videos convinced me to give jamup a shot (and I think positive grid should at least give you free stuff for your promotional work! ).
> 
> That said, I have simply not had great luck with the software/hardware. I'm not sure which is the culprit, but I have a feeling it's the hardware. When I see all these videos of guys getting great tones (most recent was the monster player Rick Graham), I'm friggin' jealous, and it makes me continue to give this little setup a shot.



Glad to hear that man, and Positive Grid has been nothing short of awesome to me,  appreciate it!

Do you get any issues when connecting to headphones ?

Positive Grid also has a Jam Up HD plug 
Positive Grid &#8211; JamUp Plug HD


----------



## Ripper7620

Sonic Port finally arrived, here's a pic of my first run through with Bias/Jamup:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Looks good to me man. Throw an OD in front of it and tear it up! Let us know what you think; I'm always interested in what guys that are just starting with this stuff think about the tones they're getting. Don't forget about the 'share' function. Can't find/tweak something you're happy with? There are literally thousands of pre-done rigs in there. Good luck!


----------



## Ripper7620

Thanks, I haven't fleshed out the goods yet, this may take some time, but so far noise free. I read through most of this thread over the course of many weeks, but I don't recall anyone mentioning using a headphone amp with the plugins. I notice I only get noise if I try to turn it up loud through the various apps & was wondering if a headphone amp would be of any use. I'm going to try through my sterio just for giggles.


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> Sonic Port finally arrived, here's a pic of my first run through with Bias/Jamup:



So jealous. Mine should be coming today! I've already downloaded the app and a few packs but I can't plug my damn guitars in!


----------



## Ripper7620

You're gonna be impressed, there's so many possibilities it can be overwhelming. I'm still trying to get everything organized on audiobus. Bias is freakin awesome, a big step up from the free jamup app. I'm waiting for a chance to get on wifi to download jamup ProXT.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Just brought Jam up pro XT for my ipad2. Gonna try it in the loop of my 5153 \m/
I don't got the right cable though gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

^Lmao...1/8" cable with a 1/4" adapter for the loop. $10 at Radio Shack and you're jamming! Let us know how it sounds; I think it's hysterical that I can make my Marshall sound like a Recto.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

steinmetzify said:


> ^Lmao...1/8" cable with a 1/4" adapter for the loop. $10 at Radio Shack and you're jamming! Let us know how it sounds; I think it's hysterical that I can make my Marshall sound like a Recto.


Gotsta LOVE technology!!
I shall indeed let y'all know how it sounds


----------



## Ripper7620

Does Bais run on an iPhone 4? Got a negative from the App Store.


----------



## Ripper7620

Alright Audiosbus is the sh!t! Can you configure Magellan to get the synth tones with a guitar? Still gotta check out Flyin Haggis, but got it downloaded. Amplitude has been a disappointment, but I haven't really given it a chance yet. Also, how do you get iRig Blueboard to work? Does it work with Audiobus? Okay Garagband is how to get volume without adding noise. Oh man Magellan in the effects loop is sick as hell!


----------



## Aghasura

Update: cleared out all background apps, switched to airplane mode, and I got a lot less noise this time around. I've used airplane mode before with limited effect, but for whatever reason, it's working better now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^Nice man...I should have suggested it; I use it on my iPad all the time unless I'm DLing something. 

Glad it's working better for you!


----------



## Crimsonghost

Ripper7620 said:


> Alright Audiosbus is the sh!t! Can you configure Magellan to get the synth tones with a guitar? Still gotta check out Flyin Haggis, but got it downloaded. Amplitude has been a disappointment, but I haven't really given it a chance yet. Also, how do you get iRig Blueboard to work? Does it work with Audiobus? Okay Garagband is how to get volume without adding noise. Oh man Magellan in the effects loop is sick as hell!



I'm confused as to what your asking. Do you want magellen to sound like a guitar? Or to use it as a guitar effect? I suppose ether way the answer is yes. And the blueboard is a Bluetooth controller for jamup, ect. so it doesn't have anything to do with audiobus. All the bus does it let you string together chains of audio apps.


----------



## thelastbaron

Bought an iRig HD and Bias today. How do you run Bias in ultra low latency mode? I can only find "low" and "normal" in the settings menu and I can definitely hear the latency on "low". Running on an Mini Retina so horsepower shouldn't be the issue.

Edit: Googled some more, "ultra low" is only in JamUp, right? Anyway I think I figured this out, most of the perceived "latency" was actually in the noise gate cutting off way more than it should by default. Took me a while to notice. I ended up turning the whole thing off altogether, you can hear some subtle white noise if you turn an amp really loud but apart from that everything's totally noise free anyway. I still have a tiny bit of latency but it's no longer very noticeable when you start playing.

Also, man this thing sounds incredible.


----------



## swedishfish

Here's an app if anyone needs any help with writing breakdowns...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e8kfLiDEOo


----------



## ke7mix

So i just pulled the trigger of jamup and bias, just waiting for my jamplug to arrive. Most of the patches ive heard (Misha, Drewsif, Merrow, Mark Holcomb) have sounded good but kind of dry. The only review ive seen that has a big full modern metal sound was a guitarist of Modern Day Babylon doing a playthrough. What are your favorite amp sims? and what gives you your "sound"?


----------



## JPhoenix19

ke7mix said:


> So i just pulled the trigger of jamup and bias, just waiting for my jamplug to arrive. Most of the patches ive heard (Misha, Drewsif, Merrow, Mark Holcomb) have sounded good but kind of dry. The only review ive seen that has a big full modern metal sound was a guitarist of Modern Day Babylon doing a playthrough. What are your favorite amp sims? and what gives you your "sound"?


 
For straight up JamUp, I go with the Recto model. For Bias, I made an amp which is a cross between a Recto and a 5150- it gets me right in the ball park of the tone I want, especially with external impulse responses!


----------



## CanniballistiX

I have had fantastic results with the Diezel Dynamic VH-4.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I have a SLO model that I tweaked in BIAS that I use the most. I find it really pleasant and responsive to individual guitars' sounds. It's not quite tight enough for my 7 or 8 though.

I haven't had a ton of success with the amps in jamup. When I try to dial in tones they're either too woofy or shrill. I thought the same thing with my pod though and used a SLO for everything, so I'm guessing it's my taste in amps and not the app.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I've been using the IIC+ with the Recto cab.

Also, is it just me or do the cabs affect the sound more than the amps themselves?


----------



## ke7mix

Does anyone know if BIAS is iPhone 4 (non S) compatible? On iTunes it says 4s and up and i wanna know before i dump 13$ into bias .


----------



## weirdoku

My Sonic Port came today. Tried out all those Bulb/Ola/Merrow/Loomis patches, but they all don't sound as awesome as they do in YouTube videos. They all sound just a bit... lacking. I've tried headphones, my audio monitors too but both the same.

Plus I swear something is wrong with my Juggernaut pickup, it sounds muffled compared to my Nailbomb. The Juggernaut is the only pickup in bridge wired to a volume knob. Also sounds... lacking. I should post a help thread in the right section.


----------



## Ripper7620

ke7mix said:


> Does anyone know if BIAS is iPhone 4 (non S) compatible? On iTunes it says 4s and up and i wanna know before i dump 13$ into bias .



Nope I already tried downloading Bias on my 4, no good.


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> My Sonic Port came today. Tried out all those Bulb/Ola/Merrow/Loomis patches, but they all don't sound as awesome as they do in YouTube videos. They all sound just a bit... lacking. I've tried headphones, my audio monitors too but both the same.
> 
> Plus I swear something is wrong with my Juggernaut pickup, it sounds muffled compared to my Nailbomb. The Juggernaut is the only pickup in bridge wired to a volume knob. Also sounds... lacking. I should post a help thread in the right section.



I haven't had much luck getting a good tone through Jamup ProXT, I'm sticking with bias & ampkit+


----------



## Ripper7620

FWIW Magellan has the best effects I've found so far, just amazing & so many, highly recomend, very tweakable.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Magellan is a badass app; a lot of people I know skip it because they think it's 'just a synth app' but it was totally worth the cash just for weird sounds. Glad ya dig it.


----------



## Ripper7620

Found 2 killer amps on AmpKit+, Fargen Old 800 for 80's crunch/shred & Meteor for brutal metal tone for days without an outboard dist pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Never even tried it; how's the 6505 on there?


----------



## Ripper7620

Haven't tried the 6505 yet, or the Bogner. I can't emphasize enough how quiet this set up is even with outboard dist


----------



## weirdoku

Just got BIAS. 

SO MANY KNOBS.

Hopefully this will allow me to finally find the tone I'm looking for.


----------



## Ripper7620

You can't go wrong with bias, there's something in there for everyone


----------



## Ripper7620

The thing about Jamup ProXT is you have to use there dist pedal & yours to get any balz, so every amp sounds like a giant dist pedal and all the same. I snagged the Randall Satan off Bias, that thing is brutal.


----------



## weirdoku

Which is the Randall satan in bias?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Maybe the "Positive Insane" model?


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> Which is the Randall satan in bias?



You have to download it, it's called Ola Satan. There's about a dozen other amps you can download too, & I think they're free with Bias. Just tap the tone cloud icon at the top of the Bias page & all these other amps come up. It doesn't ask for my Apple ID when I download them so I assume they're free with Bias.


----------



## Ripper7620

Ripper7620 said:


> The thing about Jamup ProXT is you have to use there dist pedal & yours to get any balz, so every amp sounds like a giant dist pedal and all the same. I snagged the Randall Satan off Bias, that thing is brutal.



Just tried jamup ProXT again today, & now it's working fine. Didn't do anything different & don't know what happened but I'm stoked it's working


----------



## weirdoku

Got the Satan. It's metaaaaal. Running it with a like 2 OD pedals and noise gates, pretty kick ass!


----------



## Ripper7620

Right on


----------



## Ripper7620

Downloaded Ola War off JamUp ProXT & am hitting it with Marshall Jackhammer & Eq filter post amp, fvcking brutal!


----------



## Ripper7620

I got the Ola Satan sounding mean as all hell on Bias. I switched to solid state recto, switched to el34s, changed the mike to an sm57, post eq'd it mid heavy/ high semi heavy, cranked the pre mids/ highs, & now it's so fvcking nasty


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> I got the Ola Satan sounding mean as all hell on Bias. I switched to solid state recto, switched to el34s, changed the mike to an sm57, post eq'd it mid heavy/ high semi heavy, cranked the pre mids/ highs, & now it's so fvcking nasty



I'll give that a go when I get home tonight!


----------



## Ripper7620

Just got the Laney Gh50L from Jamup ProXT, have the real deal, so it had to be done to compare the two. I'm really digging it, it's dead on.


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone else heard of the BT-2 & BT-4 Bluetooth foot controllers? It looks like it has the interface built in & can even take an expression pedal, fvcking cool!


----------



## DandHcostoms

so i tried my jam up live rig last night for the first time through my cab and it sounded terrible I had no bass response what so ever, so i'm looking into getting a new cab any suggestions?


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

DandHcostoms said:


> so i tried my jam up live rig last night for the first time through my cab and it sounded terrible I had no bass response what so ever, so i'm looking into getting a new cab any suggestions?


That's a shame man! 
I've literally just tried JamUpProXT/Bias for the first time through my amp/cab and it sounds surprisingly effing good!!
If anybody wants me for the next week I shall be in my room.. You may well hear me


----------



## CanniballistiX

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> That's a shame man!
> I've literally just tried JamUpProXT/Bias for the first time through my amp/cab and it sounds surprisingly effing good!!
> If anybody wants me for the next week I shall be in my room.. You may well hear me


 
This was my experience as well. I ran out of my Sonic Port into my JSX effects loop return and it sounded full and punchy. I disabled the cab sim in BIAS as well.

I'm going to try my Triple Rectifier as a power amp this weekend.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

CanniballistiX said:


> I disabled the cab sim in BIAS as well.


^ this!!

Glad your enjoying it manG


----------



## DandHcostoms

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> ^ this!!
> 
> Glad your enjoying it manG




I have cab sims turned off, I used my buddy's cheap 212 the first time I used it for a live rig. It wasnt quite what i wanted but was damn close, so i figured with my cab it would be exactly what I wanted. However that is not the case. Every patch I tried had wayyyyy to much high end.

I'm thinking about buying an Orange 412, do they have a lot of low end?


----------



## DandHcostoms

I should also note signal chain. guitar>korg tuner>Irig stomp box> gate/compressor> Sonic maximizer> 50w solid state power amp > bugera 212


----------



## Steinmetzify

DandHcostoms said:


> I have cab sims turned off, I used my buddy's cheap 212 the first time I used it for a live rig. It wasnt quite what i wanted but was damn close, so i figured with my cab it would be exactly what I wanted. However that is not the case. Every patch I tried had wayyyyy to much high end.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying an Orange 412, do they have a lot of low end?



Dude....an Orange 2x12 has a friggin TON of low end......do yourself a favor and try that before you do the 4x12....even better would be the Avatar version of the Orange cab...same dimensions and V30s, for like $200 less. 

I think it's weird that with your buddy's cab it sounded great but with yours it sucked. What is he running and what do you have?

I run this thru the FX loop of a Marshall DSL combo and it sounds HUGE. Fat and thick and plenty of low end, mids are great and highs are controllable.


----------



## DandHcostoms

steinmetzify said:


> Dude....an Orange 2x12 has a friggin TON of low end......do yourself a favor and try that before you do the 4x12....even better would be the Avatar version of the Orange cab...same dimensions and V30s, for like $200 less.
> 
> I think it's weird that with your buddy's cab it sounded great but with yours it sucked. What is he running and what do you have?
> 
> I run this thru the FX loop of a Marshall DSL combo and it sounds HUGE. Fat and thick and plenty of low end, mids are great and highs are controllable.



im not even sure what brand his cab is, Im using a bugera 212 not sure what speakers are in it but it sounded killer with my 5150.

Im running through a a solid state power amp that I used with both cabs, im going to buy a 50w tube head to run it just not sure what head to get yet i want something in 250-350 price range but there's not a whole lot in that price range 

as for the avatar/ Orange ill probably just buy the Orange. I've wanted one for a long time as strange as it is i love the cosmetic look to them.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Right on......I had the black 2x12 awhile back and it just SLAYED for heavy music, man. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## DandHcostoms

steinmetzify said:


> Right on......I had the black 2x12 awhile back and it just SLAYED for heavy music, man. Can't go wrong there.



oddly enough I don't really play heavy music, I play in a pop punk band but like the option of being able to play heavier jams


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone upgraded to multi routing in audiobus, is it worth it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Haven't bothered; I just mostly use JamUp and a couple FX and GarageBand.


----------



## Steinmetzify

One day only sale for Palm Sounds 8th Birthday

Molten Drum Machine
Arctic Keys 
Arctic Pro

All 80% off.....MASSIVE FX youse guys!


----------



## tripguitar

my ipad mini wants me to update my iOS to the newest version that was released most recently. im hesitant because iOS updates always end in headaches and i cant live without jamup/bias... anyone do it yet?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

tripguitar said:


> my ipad mini wants me to update my iOS to the newest version that was released most recently. im hesitant because iOS updates always end in headaches and i cant live without jamup/bias... anyone do it yet?



Updated my iPhone 5 on Monday....battery has been draining much faster. And it jumps too. Will hold on like 84% for a couple hours and then I look and it's 70% without having done anything. Wacky for sure, especially since I have bluetooth, app refresh, all that crap that works in the background turned off.

I just did a complete drain to 0% and then full charge back up. Seeing if that'll help. Other than that, haven't noticed anything else.


----------



## Ripper7620

I done the update for my ipad air no problems to report.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> One day only sale for Palm Sounds 8th Birthday
> 
> Molten Drum Machine
> Arctic Keys
> Arctic Pro
> 
> All 80% off.....MASSIVE FX youse guys!



Thanks, picked up arctic pro synth
Will pro synth work with guitar? Having trouble getting sound & it will only load in audio bus as an input, not an effect like Megellan.


----------



## Ripper7620

Found a cool recording app, it's called Tape by Focusrite


----------



## Dragonkatol

Which interface would you guys recommend for live use with an amp connectability and sound wise? Line6 sonicport/apogee jam/etc...? Thanks!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Dragonkatol said:


> Which interface would you guys recommend for live use with an amp connectability and sound wise? Line6 sonicport/apogee jam/etc...? Thanks!


I opted for Apogee Jam. VERY happy!


----------



## Dragonkatol

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> I opted for Apogee Jam. VERY happy!



I see. Would I need an adapter to plug it to an amp? Or does it have a guitar out? (googleable, yes I know lol) but it does not seem to have one. Thanks.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Dragonkatol said:


> I see. Would I need an adapter to plug it to an amp? Or does it have a guitar out? (googleable, yes I know lol) but it does not seem to have one. Thanks.


No it doesn't. I plug my Jam into my iPad and then connect the iPad to my amps FX return from the headphone out using a standard 1/8" cable with a 1/4" adapter.


----------



## weirdoku

I think I actually found a nice, but generic tone through BIAS. Definitely worth it with Jamup.


----------



## Ripper7620

Dragonkatol said:


> I see. Would I need an adapter to plug it to an amp? Or does it have a guitar out? (googleable, yes I know lol) but it does not seem to have one. Thanks.




Fwiw sonic port has a 1/4 stereo out so you don't need an adapter


----------



## Steinmetzify

Has anyone run pedals into their interface? Got a wah and delay incoming and I'm curious to see how it'd work...


----------



## JustMac

How would AmpliTube work through iPod Touch 4th Gen and iRig Cable thing? No point buying if it's going to have latency to hell


----------



## JPhoenix19

if the iPod touch 4 has the same processor as the iPhone 4, then I'd think you'd be fine.


----------



## Ripper7620

I run through my iPhone 4 when my iPad battery dies & my phones processor is just barely able to handle it. Most times it's fine but once in a while I get some major latency.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Threw the Dime wah in front of the Jam and it works great; little bit of noise with the boost on, but the noise gate fixed it. This stuff rules so damn hard.


----------



## Deep Blue

I might have to try making a clean wah or whammy patch on my RP250 and run it into the ipad... The whammy on the 250 is pretty decent if I remember right.


----------



## leftnotright

I seemly have spent a tonne of money on the AMPKIT with all the pedals/amps etc.

I see a lot using Jamxt and bias.

*Whats better AMPKIT or Bias or Jamxt?* 

I play the high gain variety.

I have actually reverted back to my POD XT bean as my 7 string sounds like a bag of poo with the AMpkit.


----------



## Deep Blue

BIAS handily beats Ampkit in high gain sounds IMO. Then if you want some JamUp effects I'd just get the free version and buy the effects you want. BIAS is in a whole other league compared to my RP250, though your POD probably was too (I've never used a POD).


----------



## morethan6

BIAS all day long. I just got the L6 Sonic Port - it SLAYS.


----------



## gizmi7

I've been considering to get the Apogee JAM and JamUP+BIAS instead of my iPB-10 but after little jam with both i still prefer the Digi; maybe not as good for recording but i prefer both the effects and the ergonomy of usage in the Digitech; it can work on it's own (without an iPad) as well. But for the price, BIAS is a hell of a steal for all the iPad users.


----------



## leftnotright

ok, I will give it a shot. I am using an Ipad, apogee Jam and KRK monitors...I'll start with the Bias I suppose.


----------



## Ripper7620

AmpKit+ is pretty good IMO, but jamup & bias are way more tweakable. I wasn't overly impresses UNTIL I started tweaking, now bias & jamup just blow my mind!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Ripper7620 said:


> I wasn't overly impresses UNTIL I started tweaking, now bias & jamup just blow my mind!


^ this
EXACTLY this!!


----------



## leftnotright

Ok so I got Bias/Jamup Pro. 

Lots of tweaking in Bias, this will take sometime to dial in, but lots to do, which I like. Jamup seems kinda confusing to use, sometimes I lose the amp for some reason so it seems kinda flakey in that regard. 

I will definitely DITCH AMPkit though. Ampkit reverb and delay *is absolutely SHIT*. The delay and reverb actually simulates not bad in JAmup. 

Sadly I spent oodles of money on effects/amps in AMpkit. Wish I had known about Bias/jamup prior. Glad I got this , FAR BETTER VALUE within Bias.

Not sure if worth buying the extra add on or not, would like to see if others have any positives on the add on effects plugs (ie loomis overdrive etc).

I also use the Apogee Jam and wonder if the Jam 96k would make things less muddy and less digitally sounding ?


----------



## Ripper7620

I noticed Jamup sounds scurvy if I click on an add on amp I haven't purchased.


----------



## leftnotright

Ripper7620 said:


> I noticed Jamup sounds scurvy if I click on an add on amp I haven't purchased.



I may try that too......buy one just to see if there is a difference in sound.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Did a video using Jam Up Pro and my ARZ307 with a Seymour Duncan Custom Shop Black Winter 7 !


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sorry for the double post, but did a review on a Carvin PM15a Powered Speaker, great speaker to use with Jam Up.


----------



## tripguitar

So I wanted to know if anyone has this problem, seems to happen on JamUp patches with a large number of fx primarily...

I have an iPad Mini Retina, Line 6 Sonic Port, JamUp Pro XT, and BIAS.

Even when i back out of all my other apps, and put the ipad on airplane mode, i get some clicking and popping now and then. Its really annoying when trying to record, i have to hope that during my take it doesnt pop or click... and sometimes it doesnt... but like 40% of my takes are ruined by them. I suppose I could try turning off "ultra low latency" but then i find it hard to play and record accurately....

Any other tricks to reduce popping and clicking? It seems absurd that one of the most recent and powerful iPads out there has this issue... could it be my line 6 sonic port?


----------



## Ripper7620

Never had that happen unless the metronome was on.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Could be the SonicPort; don't know. Never had that issue with my Apogee, ever.


----------



## Ripper7620

Are you using audiobus, how many frames is it set at? Should be 256.


----------



## Ripper7620

Found a cool backing track app called Epicland


----------



## leftnotright

my fav custom tone is by far the 6505DR in bias....dig it


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Frustrated that BIAS does not have in app integration for pedals.


----------



## Ripper7620

Positive grid is coming out with a 2 & 4 button foot control soon $99 for the 4, midi capable.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Found a cool backing track app called Epicland



Grabbed this one; no Audiobus compatibility? How do you jam with it? Just let it go and load up JamUp and rock out?


----------



## Ripper7620

Yeah, didn't see that till after the fact.


----------



## Neko

Trainwreck1446 said:


> Frustrated that BIAS does not have in app integration for pedals.



Dude, you need JamUp Pro for that. BIAS can export amps into JamUp, where you can add effects and stuff.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Did a video play through of one of my band's older songs using Jam Up Pro and my tele with a Seymour Duncan YJM Fury pickup.


----------



## leftnotright

Zombie13 said:


> Did a video play through of one of my band's older songs using Jam Up Pro and my tele with a Seymour Duncan YJM Fury pickup.




Very cool. What did you use to record (what tools etc)


----------



## ZXIIIT

leftnotright said:


> Very cool. What did you use to record (what tools etc)



iPad into Presonus Firestudio Mobile into Logic Pro 9


----------



## chinzilla1984

received my jam up plug yesterday as i just wanted a cheap interface to get me by till i can spare some more cash.

i must admit i am blown away with the tones of jamup and bias, cant wait to get home today and link it up with my daw so i can get some riffs down.

I also have not had any of the issues with the jam up plug some people have, the only issue i do seem to have is if i move the thing, then it pops like an old ford escort.


----------



## Ripper7620

Zombie13 said:


> Did a video play through of one of my band's older songs using Jam Up Pro and my tele with a Seymour Duncan YJM Fury pickup.




Where did you get the Ibanez Tele? Never seen one before


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ripper7620 said:


> Where did you get the Ibanez Tele? Never seen one before



Found an Ibanez RX30 neck on ebay and dropped it in,


----------



## leftnotright

Since I share my ipad with my kids, they tend to open up 30 apps. So, I notice when I launch Bias, I hear the cracks right off, so then I close all the apps they've opened and I then don't hear them.

I can tell you that the reverb and delay in Jamplug is quite good as compared to anything AMPKIT has. Another reason to ditch AMPkit

I would like to know if there is a big difference in sound quality from the Apogee JAm to the Jam 96k that came out this year. Anyone?


----------



## Ripper7620

Do you have AmpKit+ or just regular AmpKit? I hardly ever use AmpKit+ any more, Jamup & Bias are just so much better. I love the Fargen Old800 in Amkit+ though.


----------



## weirdoku

So I just got an iPad mini 2. Then realised you had to buy the iPad version separately even if you own the iPhone version already. Stupid. Although the iPhone version does install on the iPad, the interface is the same, some settings hidden behind buttons. I wanted all the buttons and dials properly laid out for easy access. I just thought the apps would be universal and it would just install their relevant version automatically but nope. I had a google to see if there was any audio difference but the results says no. 

So I spent £319 for basically the same thing. Now I'm wondering if I should keep the iPad or not!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sorry for spamming, forgot I had this old video up showing some presets I made (can be downloaded from within JamUp)


----------



## leftnotright

weirdoku said:


> So I just got an iPad mini 2. Then realised you had to buy the iPad version separately even if you own the iPhone version already. Stupid. Although the iPhone version does install on the iPad, the interface is the same, some settings hidden behind buttons. I wanted all the buttons and dials properly laid out for easy access. I just thought the apps would be universal and it would just install their relevant version automatically but nope. I had a google to see if there was any audio difference but the results says no.
> 
> So I spent £319 for basically the same thing. Now I'm wondering if I should keep the iPad or not!


 
OMG dude, its like 10$. Buy it for the ipad and be done with it, spend 20$ and buy bias and jamplug pro. ..


----------



## leftnotright

Ripper7620 said:


> Do you have AmpKit+ or just regular AmpKit? I hardly ever use AmpKit+ any more, Jamup & Bias are just so much better. I love the Fargen Old800 in Amkit+ though.


 

I have full ampkit, and all the bells and whistles (likely suckered into 50$+ into the 1.99, 2.99 amps). I abandoned it about 2 months ago after revisiting my old pod XT bean. Sad

Now I am back with the ipad and bias/jamplug which are quite fun to play with thus far.


----------



## weirdoku

leftnotright said:


> OMG dude, its like 10$. Buy it for the ipad and be done with it, spend 20$ and buy bias and jamplug pro. ..



I did in the end. *siiigh* It was £13.99. Couldn't stand the upscaled iPhone version on an iPad.


----------



## Ripper7620

Found a way cool effects app called Birdstepper, Audiobus compatable. Will nail Yes guitar solo tone in "Owner of a Lonely Heart", among other out there guitar effects tones.


----------



## Ripper7620

Found another cool app called Crystalline, very unique ambience & Audiobus compatable.


----------



## chinzilla1984

hi guys wondering if one of you can help, so i have positive grid jam up pro and an ipad air running into the standard jam plug, when i plug the headphones in it sounds killer, however when using a 1/8 stereo cable from the line out of the jam up to the preamp input of my audio interface using a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter i get no sound unless i unplug the jack into my saffire pro 24

do you guys think using a guitar cable into the saffire pro 24 and placing a 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter into the jam up plug would provide a better result.

cheers


----------



## chinzilla1984

chinzilla1984 said:


> hi guys wondering if one of you can help, so i have positive grid jam up pro and an ipad air running into the standard jam plug, when i plug the headphones in it sounds killer, however when using a 1/8 stereo cable from the line out of the jam up to the preamp input of my audio interface using a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter i get no sound unless i unplug the jack into my saffire pro 24
> 
> do you guys think using a guitar cable into the saffire pro 24 and placing a 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter into the jam up plug would provide a better result.
> 
> cheers




sorted it i was using a stereo jack not mono deeerrrrpp

sorry guys


----------



## Ripper7620

One advantage the Sonic Port has is a 1/4 stereo out, so you don't need an adaptor to go into the effects return of an amp or any other 1/4 input. Also found a work around for Epicland backing tracks, I can run Epicland on my iPhone and route it into the Sonic port for recording or jamming. Epicland is not Audiobus compatable but has the best Metal drum loops/backing tracks I've found so far.


----------



## DandHcostoms

when you guys record with jamup/ bias do you record directly into jam up or do you use the line out into an interface> DAW?


----------



## Ripper7620

I either go into Jamup, Tape, or another app like Sound Cloud.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Direct into GarageBand using Audiobus.


----------



## weirdoku

I tried plugging my Sonic Ports line out to my Pod UX2s line in but the sound seemed very quiet. I only tried it very quickly so I might have missed something.


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> I tried plugging my Sonic Ports line out to my Pod UX2s line in but the sound seemed very quiet. I only tried it very quickly so I might have missed something.



What are you trying to do, use the UX2's effects? If so I would try going into the UX2 first, then into the Sonic port. I'm using an Eventide H9 in this manner, although I wish there was a way to go into the effects slot of AudioBus. Never the less I'm getting good results.


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> What are you trying to do, use the UX2's effects? If so I would try going into the UX2 first, then into the Sonic port. I'm using an Eventide H9 in this manner, although I wish there was a way to go into the effects slot of AudioBus. Never the less I'm getting good results.



Using the UX2 as an interface into Cubase.


----------



## Ripper7620

I'm not sure, but I think you need to go out the head phones of your iOS device to do that.


----------



## ZXIIIT

For those interested in using expression pedals with JamUp


----------



## Ripper7620

Right on, I got 2 Mission's inbound. I just wish Positive Grid would put their pedal board out already!









First one made it!


----------



## Ripper7620

Picked up a cool new app called Turnado, AudioBus compatable 
& massively deep! Will keep me busy for months, extremely powerful app.


----------



## Heyyou

Yeah
JamUp and BIAS pretty awesome,

especially for Blues what i like


----------



## Ripper7620

Heyyou said:


> Yeah
> JamUp and BIAS pretty awesome,
> 
> especially for Blues what i like




Thanks that was really nice! What are you running through? Also what kind of nut is on that guitar?


----------



## Ripper7620

Picked up the free version of StompBox, very shreddy chorus & AudioBus compatable, also got Wow FilterBox, very good, AusioBus compatable, & very deep like Turnado. You can play strait in or use it in editing.


----------



## Heyyou

lol it's not by me, but it run with JamUp and BIAS app of Positive Grid
You can check it here if you want http://www.positivegrid.com/



Ripper7620 said:


> Thanks that was really nice! What are you running through? Also what kind of nut is on that guitar?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Picked up the free version of StompBox, very shreddy chorus & AudioBus compatable, also got Wow FilterBox, very good, AusioBus compatable, & very deep like Turnado. You can play strait in or use it in editing.



Grabbed the Stompbox; that thing is GREAT dude....didn't have to change anything in my FX chain in JamUp; actually sounds better with the FX chain in place. Love it for leads. Monster recommendation, thanks bro.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Grabbed the Stompbox; that thing is GREAT dude....didn't have to change anything in my FX chain in JamUp; actually sounds better with the FX chain in place. Love it for leads. Monster recommendation, thanks bro.


The character it adds reminds me of one of those glowing racks of doom from the 80's


----------



## bmth4111

Is the Iphone version of Bias a more watered down version of whats on the ipad. ? Really like the idea of not having to carry an extra device when my phone would offer the same experience.


----------



## MBMoreno

bmth4111 said:


> Is the Iphone version of Bias a more watered down version of whats on the ipad. ? Really like the idea of not having to carry an extra device when my phone would offer the same experience.



It is basically the same but some controls are hidden or missing. But you get the same sound.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Anybody bought final touch - positive grid's mastering app? It's on sale not sure should pull the trigger


----------



## Ripper7620

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Anybody bought final touch - positive grid's mastering app? It's on sale not sure should pull the trigger



Thanks for that, just picked it up!


----------



## weirdoku

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Anybody bought final touch - positive grid's mastering app? It's on sale not sure should pull the trigger



Bought it but I'm a noob so I don't know what to do with anything! But since it was half price I thought I'd buy it anyway for the future.


----------



## Preacher

So I'm trying to get a Josh Travis Danza era tone out of Jam-up and Bias and I'm stuggling a bit to say the least. I know he used an Engl which is the basic amp im using and a TS, so that's in there. I know a pitchshifter is in the mix, but im stumped on the settings because no matter what I do I can't get it to sound vicious like he did (esp around Danza III era) has anyone been able to replicate this sound? I'm thinking of this kind of tone 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p40Yloqh3wY


----------



## Ripper7620

Thanks for posting, that was cool. I can definately hear the hamonizer in there. I haven't used a Whammy pedal, but I have the Eventide H9 & it can do that all day long. It sounds the the wet/dry mix is around 40%.


----------



## Preacher

Hmmm, so what, Tube Screamer > Harmonizer/Pitchshifter > Whammy > Noise Gate > Amp?

sounds like its around mid gain and pushed tone on the OD pedal, harmonized to either 1 or 2 semi tones of each note, Whammy around 40% (have to do that manually as I don't think JU has one does it?) and then around 4 on the gain for the Amp, 5-6 on low frequencies, 7-8 on mids and 6-7 on highs? Could be wrong on the amp settings though as I have never used an Engl in my life so no idea how sensitive they are, I have to be very rough my old spider II head to get any kind of tone change on it.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Ok gonna pull the trigger too since it's half priced!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> The character it adds reminds me of one of those glowing racks of doom from the 80's


 
Was thinking that yesterday....something really 80s about it with high gain. Dig it a lot though. Didn't even mess with any controls, just threw the #2 preset on and went after it. Sounds great.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Was thinking that yesterday....something really 80s about it with high gain. Dig it a lot though. Didn't even mess with any controls, just threw the #2 preset on and went after it. Sounds great.



I think they're offering a free version because no one wanted to fork out $20 for the full app without trying it, I'm definately loving the chorus.


----------



## Ripper7620

New JamUp in June!


----------



## leftnotright

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Anybody bought final touch - positive grid's mastering app? It's on sale not sure should pull the trigger






I am running as of today, Bias>jamup pro through final touch, wow.....try that. Scary cool.


----------



## Ripper7620

Here's a quick sample of my Bias tone:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dscmnp69rc63pzi/#2 24-May-14.m4a

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0qm188yz0ew9iqg/#8 24-May-14.m4a


----------



## Metal_Monk

I just got an Apogee Jam 96k for my iPad Air on Friday on the way home from work to use with JamUp Pro. I upgraded most of the expansion packs and have been tweaking around ever since. This thing is great! Most of the weekend is just a blur of endless riffing. It will probably take over for VST's and impulses when I'm recording or even jamming at home. 

Also no issues with the Jam 96k. Other then the USB cable not fitting through my Otterbox case. But nothing some sand paper didn't solve. 

Sound clips to come.


----------



## Ripper7620

Congrats, did you try Bias yet?


----------



## Metal_Monk

I haven't tried Bias yet but I just checked the App Store and it's half price so I grabbed it. After hearing how awesome JamUp is I'm looking forward to playing around with Bias. I wish I didn't have to go back to work tomorrow, I can see how I could spend countless hours tweaking tones.


----------



## Ripper7620

If you like JamUp, Bias will blow your mind!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Try the free version of Stompbox too; Ripper turned me onto it and it's badass for leads. I dig it for rhythms too but I could see how some people wouldn't. We've both compared it to the '80s' racks of doom. 

Comes with delay, reverb and chorus on the free one; I basically just use the 2nd patch as a solo boost for leads. Kick it when I need it and leave it it the FX slot of Audiobus all the time. Sounds great with passives and actives.


----------



## Preacher

Ripper7620 said:


> New JamUp in June!


 
Any other info such as if its an update to the current version, or a whole new app that requires purchase etc?


----------



## Ripper7620

Preacher said:


> Any other info such as if its an update to the current version, or a whole new app that requires purchase etc?



I don't have details, but i know they're working on a desktop version of JamUp/Bias. If it's an updated app I don't think it'll be n additional purchase, probably just an update. My guess is that they had to update the app to get the foot controller to work properly without pauses.


----------



## Preacher

ok cool.

Back tot he subject at hand, I don't think I'm using the apps right.

I'm loading my bias amp into jam up, running jam up as my input in Audiobus, leaving effects blank and then using GB as my recording program, would I be better using Bais as the input, JU as the effects, and then GB as the recording?

Also, how essential is Final Touch if I'm not recording onto a more powerful DAW (yet)?


----------



## Ripper7620

I've tried running Bias>JamUp>GB, but I'm still unsure how to shut the amps off in JamUp, so I got 2 amps at once, no good.


----------



## Steinmetzify

If you wanted to do that, just take the amp out of the chain in JamUp (lift/slide it up out of the chain until it goes dark). 

I just import whatever BIAS amp I want into JamUp and go JamUp>Stompbox>GarageBand but you could do it however you want to. Mess around with it and find what works best for you.


----------



## DandHcostoms

Im having a hard time finding a good recording tone with jam up, does anyone have any suggestions to download? looking for a pop punk sound


----------



## Ripper7620

What kind of issues are you having recording? I can get a sound I like, but then recorded it's noisy as hell, even with compression & a noise gate.


----------



## DandHcostoms

Ripper7620 said:


> What kind of issues are you having recording? I can get a sound I like, but then recorded it's noisy as hell, even with compression & a noise gate.




similar issues but i also run into having an amp with way to much gain or not enough


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude, is THAT what you're running? No wonder your shit is noisy!


----------



## Ripper7620

I just tried it today, whichever end you record, it only records that stream, but when you play you hear both when you're not in a specific recording app. If you're listening on a recording app, then you only hear that stream. I killed most all of the noise issues I was having & will post a clip later when my fingers aren't sore.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man, glad to hear you got it sorted. Can't wait for the clip.


----------



## Ripper7620

I think I may be out of control:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Put it down and walk away man. Just go.


----------



## Ripper7620

I haven't gotten rid of all noise, but I think this is an improvement:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x318eeclkasld19/Song.m4a


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sounds better. Only other thing I can think of to try is to turn down the output level in BIAS man. I've had some like that on there and that worked for me. Almost there!


----------



## Ripper7620

I think that did it:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2vvnppeyiuwjis/Song06.m4a


----------



## Steinmetzify

Much better sir! Dig it when musicians can help each other. Happy jamming and thanks again for the tip on Stompbox!


----------



## Ripper7620

You bet, thank you!


----------



## Heyyou

Here! convience, portable, can change the track as you wish to mix



I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Anybody bought final touch - positive grid's mastering app? It's on sale not sure should pull the trigger


----------



## Ripper7620

Recently picked up Final Touch, but haven't messed with it much as I've struggled with clipping, but I'm interested in any pointers anyone's got on using it. Looks very promising, I'll try and get some clips up of my initial Final Touch attemps.


----------



## weirdoku

Can any one give me some help with this noise in the background? I don't know how to describe it but it's there. I recorded a little clip to show you what I mean, it's more apparent inbetween the palm mute bits.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/weirdoku/sets/test[/SC]


----------



## Ripper7620

If it's clipping try turning the output level down on the app, that's what my problem was.


----------



## weirdoku

Don't think it's clipping, the output level is at -8 and never hits the red.


----------



## Steinmetzify

weirdoku said:


> Don't think it's clipping, the output level is at -8 and never hits the red.



Listened to your clip and didn't hear what you were talking about. Can you do another one of just some palm mutes since you said that's when it happens? I didn't hear anything wrong with your clip at all.


----------



## weirdoku

Okay, haven't recorded another clip but the noise I'm talking about that slight buzzing and whining noise when you take away the noise gates in a high gain sound. If you listen to the clip again inbetween the palm mutes you can hear them. It's definitely there.


----------



## Zalbu

What pedals and stuff do you need to get a Modest Mouse-y lead tone, like the lick at 0:17 in Float On? I have Jamup and Bias.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Mess with the envelope filters (tron and mutron) in jamup.


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone found any cool sounding synth apps that you can play guitar through? Magellan is great & I'm looking for some others. I've got Arctic ProSynth, but it can't be used for guitar in the effects slot in AudioBus.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Afaik magellen is the only one that can be used in an effects slot. Get Moog's filtatron. It's kinda like a moogerfooger but makes a great standalone noisemaker also.

Also any of the sugarbytes stuff (minus theysis) is great. There 100% full versions of there desktop counterparts with x/y pads for performance control.


----------



## Ripper7620

Yeah the Sugarbytes stuff is great, I have Wow FilterBox & Turnado, haven't tried filtron.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Your totally missing out if you don't have Filtatron. It does a great job of recreating Moog's classic ladder filter. As well as some other goodies. 

I've waited 3 years for this damn thing to get on the bus, but it's been worth it. And at $7(I think that's what it still costs) it's a damn steal!


----------



## Ripper7620

Crimsonghost said:


> Your totally missing out if you don't have Filtatron. It does a great job of recreating Moog's classic ladder filter. As well as some other goodies.
> 
> I've waited 3 years for this damn thing to get on the bus, but it's been worth it. And at $7(I think that's what it still costs) it's a damn steal!



Thanks, I'm gonna check it out, I'm a total freak for filters!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Crimsonghost said:


> Your totally missing out if you don't have Filtatron. It does a great job of recreating Moog's classic ladder filter. As well as some other goodies.
> 
> I've waited 3 years for this damn thing to get on the bus, but it's been worth it. And at $7(I think that's what it still costs) it's a damn steal!



Grabbed it......this thing is unbelievable. Thanks for the heads up, man.


----------



## FireInside

Anyone tried running Jamup through an Alto TS115a or 112 powered monitor? Looking to make a decent practice rig. 

If not what affordable powered monitors has anyone had good results with using Jamup?


----------



## Ripper7620

Picked up Filtron, my guitar immediately sounded cooler, nice. I'm kinda confused as to how to use the presets, when I engage one it acts like its in demo mode or something & mutes my guitar & I have to close & reopen the app to shut it down, probably should read the instructions.


----------



## Ripper7620

Fwiw, figured out how to use the Filtron presets, after you hit a preset go back to the main page, turn the sampler down & crank the level, nice app!


----------



## Crimsonghost

Yeah, there's 3 volumes. Input, sampler, and vco. Cool thing is you can mix them all. Personally I like using the vco and x/y pads in keyboard mode for basses. Sounds sick!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

So as everyone knows the jamup tuner flickers a lot, It was getting on my nerves so I just paid for the istrobosoft tuner app. Accurate as hell using the cent. I got it and I think its better than my korg pedal tuner since it's more accurate. It's only available on ipad though, you could probably get polytune on iPhone.


----------



## MatthewK

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> So as everyone knows the jamup tuner flickers a lot, It was getting on my nerves so I just paid for the istrobosoft tuner app. Accurate as hell using the cent. I got it and I think its better than my korg pedal tuner since it's more accurate. It's only available on ipad though, you could probably get polytune on iPhone.



iStrobosoft is available for iPhone. It's just not a universal app so if you want it on iPad and iPhone you'll have to buy it twice. It does work great though.


----------



## Ripper7620

If anyone's got Wow FilterBox, try running it in AudioBus at 128frames, really comes alive!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Trying to get my speed back up.....drum jam for another forum I'm on. Excuse the slop, just working on timing, and I haven't played this fast since I was 20. That was a long time ago.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gabdrumjammyraf[/SC]

Fender JR Jazzmaster>Apogee Jam>JamUp>Stompbox>GarageBand


----------



## weirdoku

Anyone else think they are tone deaf? I've been trying to find a nice tone, reading up the guide about BIAS on Positive Grids website trying to understand more of it but my tone just plain sucks and always seem to sound the same when I start fresh.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Trying to get my speed back up.....drum jam for another forum I'm on. Excuse the slop, just working on timing, and I haven't played this fast since I was 20. That was a long time ago.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gabdrumjammyraf[/SC]
> 
> Fender JR Jazzmaster>Apogee Jam>JamUp>Stompbox>GarageBand



That was great, nice playing man!


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> Anyone else think they are tone deaf? I've been trying to find a nice tone, reading up the guide about BIAS on Positive Grids website trying to understand more of it but my tone just plain sucks and always seem to sound the same when I start fresh.



I had trouble getting a good tone until I really started tweaking, you gotta keep trying different things until it sounds right. Also try some of the presets in Bias Tonecloud.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> That was great, nice playing man!


 
Appreciated man...200BPM was kicking my ass after about an hour. I'm old.



Ripper7620 said:


> I had trouble getting a good tone until I really started tweaking, you gotta keep trying different things until it sounds right. Also try some of the presets in Bias Tonecloud.



Good advice.....try the presets in the ToneCloud and when you find one you like, take it apart and find out WHY you like it....EQs, tone stacks, cab and mic placement, etc....you'll figure it out pretty quick and then be able to build up your own.


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> I had trouble getting a good tone until I really started tweaking, you gotta keep trying different things until it sounds right. Also try some of the presets in Bias Tonecloud.



I haaaave but they all sound poop to my ears hence why think I must be tone deaf!


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> I haaaave but they all sound poop to my ears hence why think I must be tone deaf!



A major part of my tone is using my own outboard dist. pedal, also I notice when I click on amps I haven't purchased in Jamup it turns my tone weak until I close & restart the app. What kind of issues are you having with your tone? I highly recommend the free version of StompBox for beefing up the sound.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gonna buy the full version of Stompbox today; the free version is kickass so I'm interested in what else it does.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Gonna buy the full version of Stompbox today; the free version is kickass so I'm interested in what else it does.



Right on! Been thinking of this myself, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Heyyou

Ripper7620 said:


> I had trouble getting a good tone until I really started tweaking, you gotta keep trying different things until it sounds right. Also try some of the presets in Bias Tonecloud.



Agree!


----------



## Heyyou

ddddd


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Right on! Been thinking of this myself, let us know how you like it.



Grabbed it and messed around for a while. I'm a fan. Totally worth the $20 as FX for JamUp/BIAS.


----------



## weirdoku

Ripper7620 said:


> A major part of my tone is using my own outboard dist. pedal, also I notice when I click on amps I haven't purchased in Jamup it turns my tone weak until I close & restart the app. What kind of issues are you having with your tone? I highly recommend the free version of StompBox for beefing up the sound.



They always seem to end up sounding too much gain and some what fuzzy. Jamming to it is okay, recording with it really shows how bad it sounds.


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> They always seem to end up sounding too much gain and some what fuzzy. Jamming to it is okay, recording with it really shows how bad it sounds.



I'd try backing off the amps gain & using a dist pedal to tighten up the sound.


----------



## Ænima

question about ios jampup/positive grid bias

if i get an iphone and all the appropriate cables/adpt's can i plug it into my 6505 combo amp and use that as cab? or is this stuff strictly pc monitor use


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, you can. Easy and about $8. You'd need an 1/8" cable from the headphone out and a 1/4" adapter for the other end. Plug into your FX return and BAM.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ænima;4066448 said:


> question about ios jampup/positive grid bias
> 
> if i get an iphone and all the appropriate cables/adpt's can i plug it into my 6505 combo amp and use that as cab? or is this stuff strictly pc monitor use



I had to do this recently when we played in Mexico for the first time, used a 1/8th to 1/4" adapter and plugged into a 2x12 combo the venue had (because they had no monitors)


----------



## Ripper7620

Ænima;4066448 said:


> question about ios jampup/positive grid bias
> 
> if i get an iphone and all the appropriate cables/adpt's can i plug it into my 6505 combo amp and use that as cab? or is this stuff strictly pc monitor use



What interface are you using? Sonic port has a 1/4 stereo out


----------



## Ænima

Ripper7620 said:


> What interface are you using? Sonic port has a 1/4 stereo out




no interface just have an amp


----------



## Steinmetzify

Need an interface to plug your guitar into dude. sonicPort or Apogee Jam or the JamUp plug.


----------



## JPhoenix19

anyone else having issues updating Jamup?


----------



## Ripper7620

JPhoenix19 said:


> anyone else having issues updating Jamup?



Yep, I'm trying right now, but it's not downloading, bummer. Just tried again & it says I need wifi.


----------



## weirdoku

467mb update...

Updated mine. New stuff is pretty cool. Favourite thing so far is the acoustic sim, and I just bought an acoustic haha.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Updating now. Cool they gave it away; was figuring they'd charge at least expansion pack price for it.

EDIT: updated and none of the new amps work. Le sigh.


----------



## Noxon

Am i understanding this correctly, the new update comes with Bias?


----------



## weirdoku

steinmetzify said:


> Updating now. Cool they gave it away; was figuring they'd charge at least expansion pack price for it.
> 
> EDIT: updated and none of the new amps work. Le sigh.



Yeah... forgot to say my iphone is not ummm... "vanilla" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ripper7620

Noxon said:


> Am i understanding this correctly, the new update comes with Bias?



No, I think the amps have Bias like control


----------



## Noxon

Ripper7620 said:


> No, I think the amps have Bias like control



Ahh, okay. That's still pretty cool. I"m looking forward to getting home and messing with it.


----------



## Zalbu

YOU CAN FINALLY MOVE AND DELETE PRESETS

PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## Steinmetzify

^That. Thank god.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Drumjam for another forum......these apps make it so easy to do this.I'm an FX junkie....I know this. I'm seeking a support group.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/steindrumjamgab[/SC]


----------



## Ripper7620

Anyone got anything to report on the new expansion packs? I'm interested in the vintage one, but I hear people having trouble accessing them?


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Drumjam for another forum......these apps make it so easy to do this.I'm an FX junkie....I know this. I'm seeking a support group.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/steindrumjamgab[/SC]



Dude that's sounds killer, what are you playing through?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Dude that's sounds killer, what are you playing through?



JamUp and Stompbox into GarageBand. I did the drums with EZDrummer 2 in about 5 minutes after never having messed with a drum program before. Thanks!


----------



## Ripper7620

Wish I had a computer, I hear Ez-drummer is killer


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ripper7620 said:


> Anyone got anything to report on the new expansion packs? I'm interested in the vintage one, but I hear people having trouble accessing them?


I bought the vintage pack. Haven't spent a ton of time with it, and I only tried the OCD, attack eq, and delay since I bought it for those.

The OCD is okay I guess. I was hoping they would have updated the ODs so that they worked normally (the whole drive acting as volume thing), but they have not. At least the OCD sounds a little different than the others (I really can't tell the regular TS, merrow, and loomis models apart).

The attack eq is cool. I don't fully understand it yet, but it seems like the perfect tool for instant twang or quack. I need to try it out with my 8 and see how djenty it gets, but it works nice with mid-gain stuff.

The delay is lame and I don't see what it does that the other analog delay can't.

I'll probably pick up the acoustic pack soon as well, as the simulation sounded pretty nice and I always want more delays and verbs. The Gurus pack seems kind of pointless to me, especially with bias.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Wish I had a computer, I hear Ez-drummer is killer



I bought the Tomas Haake extension pack as well. Been having a blast jamming out to Meshuggah tunes. Let me know if I can throw something your way in email or whatever.


----------



## Ripper7620

Electric Wizard said:


> I bought the vintage pack. Haven't spent a ton of time with it, and I only tried the OCD, attack eq, and delay since I bought it for those.
> 
> The OCD is okay I guess. I was hoping they would have updated the ODs so that they worked normally (the whole drive acting as volume thing), but they have not. At least the OCD sounds a little different than the others (I really can't tell the regular TS, merrow, and loomis models apart).
> 
> The attack eq is cool. I don't fully understand it yet, but it seems like the perfect tool for instant twang or quack. I need to try it out with my 8 and see how djenty it gets, but it works nice with mid-gain stuff.
> 
> The delay is lame and I don't see what it does that the other analog delay can't.
> 
> I'll probably pick up the acoustic pack soon as well, as the simulation sounded pretty nice and I always want more delays and verbs. The Gurus pack seems kind of pointless to me, especially with bias.



How's the treble boost in the vintage pack?


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> I bought the Tomas Haake extension pack as well. Been having a blast jamming out to Meshuggah tunes. Let me know if I can throw something your way in email or whatever.



Cool, thanks


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ripper7620 said:


> How's the treble boost in the vintage pack?


I think it's pretty neat actually. It's pretty subtle. I'm not too familiar with the actual thing, other than that it's a really old school unit. I tried it with some vintage amps and it delivered a very vintage biting and slightly overdriven sound. With modern high gain stuff it tightened things up a little bit extra when coupled with another OD.

I take back what I said about the delay as well. It's not drastically different than what's already there, but it does add control for the amount of reverb in it, which is something new.


----------



## Zalbu

Well, that didn't last long. Time for a Sonic Port!


----------



## Ripper7620

I like the Sonic Port because it has a 1/4 stereo out instead of the usual 1/8 for going into the effect return of an amp


----------



## Zalbu

Is the Echotape delay really strange for anybody else now? Setting the delay length barely works like a slider, it's more like a switch now. I only moved the slider a few millimeters to the right and this was the difference.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zalbu/delay[/SC]


----------



## Heyyou

JPhoenix19 said:


> anyone else having issues updating Jamup?



Still there?

Mine was solved, what are the message it showed?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Did a cover of Marilyn Manson's "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)" cover using Jam Up, if anyone wants the preset, it's called "Sweet Dreams Manson Cover"


----------



## Heyyou

Check the new pack of JamUp:


----------



## leftnotright

is there any drum apps out there that works similar to ezdrummer? I am looking hard at ezdrummer at the moment but I do a lot on the ipad. If I get ezdrummer, then I would have it on my PC.


----------



## Dragonkatol

I for some reason, could not get stompbox to work with jamup/bias via audiobus. It gets muted. Any of you guys encountered this?


----------



## Ripper7620

Dragonkatol said:


> I for some reason, could not get stompbox to work with jamup/bias via audiobus. It gets muted. Any of you guys encountered this?



Yeah this happens to me once in a while, I just clear AudioBus & restart it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

leftnotright said:


> is there any drum apps out there that works similar to ezdrummer? I am looking hard at ezdrummer at the moment but I do a lot on the ipad. If I get ezdrummer, then I would have it on my PC.



Not really man; I went thru a few drum apps before I got to EZDrummer 2; it's easy enough to export and drag into your iPad that it's no big deal so I just went with that.


----------



## leftnotright

steinmetzify said:


> Not really man; I went thru a few drum apps before I got to EZDrummer 2; it's easy enough to export and drag into your iPad that it's no big deal so I just went with that.


 
ya, there is jack shit for drum tools on the ipad. apps store Funny that toontrack is not all over that opportunity.


----------



## Thrashman

Did a quick recording test with jamup+BIAS for guitars and bass.. The volume is uneven and the overall mix is pretty horrible but you get the jist. Gonna rerecord it properly and up the bpm a notch or two.

used a telecaster with a bkp piledriver and a stock peavey G-bass.
Tuned to (Low to high) A# G C F G C

https://soundcloud.com/chrislarsen/jamupbias-test


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sounds pretty good to me man. What did you use in JamUp+BIAS?


----------



## Thrashman

Thanks. I actually made two custom amps in BIAS that I imported to JamUp where I added compression, a boost and some gating.. with the Loomis EQ post-amp.. So I can't really tell you.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

leftnotright said:


> ya, there is jack shit for drum tools on the ipad. apps store Funny that toontrack is not all over that opportunity.


I posted a question on their FB page with regards to an i0s app but no reply...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thrashman said:


> Thanks. I actually made two custom amps in BIAS that I imported to JamUp where I added compression, a boost and some gating.. with the Loomis EQ post-amp.. So I can't really tell you.



You don't have to tell me; you can upload it to the JamUp share and let me know which name to search under.  I dig it and think it'd sound great with my baritone.


----------



## Thrashman

steinmetzify said:


> You don't have to tell me; you can upload it to the JamUp share and let me know which name to search under.  I dig it and think it'd sound great with my baritone.



Ohh  I'm not too sure as I'm using a bkp piledriver (a tele single coil that is),

But the amp is out there and is named "Oakworks Metal", so search for that and check it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

LMAO...forgot you used a Tele for that. Sounds damn good, enough that I forgot. I'll check it out man, thanks!


----------



## weirdoku

Thrashman said:


> Did a quick recording test with jamup+BIAS for guitars and bass.. The volume is uneven and the overall mix is pretty horrible but you get the jist. Gonna rerecord it properly and up the bpm a notch or two.
> 
> used a telecaster with a bkp piledriver and a stock peavey G-bass.
> Tuned to (Low to high) A# G C F G C
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/chrislarsen/jamupbias-test



It sounds siiiick.


----------



## leftnotright

Anyone liking the new Acoustic pack in Jamup. Doesn't sound that radically different....maybe I don't have a good setup yet. Not sure if the 10$ was worth it or not.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Can someone answer some questions about JamUp/Bias and the expansion packs? I wanna get into it and use it for practicing at home mostly and maybe recording, but mostly practicing, and I dunno what model iPad I should get, what plug [regular JamUp plug or HD version?], etc. If you could PM me info, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

PM sent man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> PM sent man.



Thanks. I'm trying to get an idea what I need, how much it'll cost, and how much to put into iTunes gift cards via Amazon so I can get everything on the same site.


----------



## Ripper7620

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can someone answer some questions about JamUp/Bias and the expansion packs? I wanna get into it and use it for practicing at home mostly and maybe recording, but mostly practicing, and I dunno what model iPad I should get, what plug [regular JamUp plug or HD version?], etc. If you could PM me info, that'd be awesome.



IMO you can't go wrong with the iPad Air, I've had no issues using Jamup Bias with one, plenty of grunt power


----------



## AdamRogo

So I bought Bias, and I'm not really blown away by either the presets or any of the user amps.

Any tips?


----------



## MBMoreno

AdamRogo said:


> So I bought Bias, and I'm not really blown away by either the presets or any of the user amps.
> 
> Any tips?



Tweak


----------



## Deep Blue

Non pro JamUp xt users be cautious of updating to 3.5.1, I can no longer switch patches from the first one that loads up or the app detects no input signal. Seeing as how the non-pro version is always updated first, I assume as a stability test for the pro version, I'd gladly pay ten bucks to upgrade to pro if I didn't have to re buy all the expansions.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Deep Blue said:


> Non pro JamUp xt users be cautious of updating to 3.5.1, I can no longer switch patches from the first one that loads up or the app detects no input signal. Seeing as how the non-pro version is always updated first, I assume as a stability test for the pro version, I'd gladly pay ten bucks to upgrade to pro if I didn't have to re buy all the expansions.



Yeah wish I had read that before I updated. FAWK! I have a ceremony to play tomorrow and it looks like I'll be toting my laptop or using straight Bias...


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone tried the Audulus app? It's a modular synth app & is AudioBus compatable & apparently works with guitar:
playing the guitar with Audulus - Audulus Forum


----------



## MBMoreno

Deep Blue said:


> Non pro JamUp xt users be cautious of updating to 3.5.1, I can no longer switch patches from the first one that loads up or the app detects no input signal. Seeing as how the non-pro version is always updated first, I assume as a stability test for the pro version, I'd gladly pay ten bucks to upgrade to pro if I didn't have to re buy all the expansions.



I think that is something we should make some noise about. Having to re buy everything is just plain stupid IMO


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MBMoreno said:


> I think that is something we should make some noise about. Having to re buy everything is just plain stupid IMO



Apparently it is because of Apple's rules in regards to the iTunes store or some crap.


----------



## Ripper7620

When jamup first came out there were no in app purchasing allowed so they came up with jam pro as a way around this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ripper7620 said:


> When jamup first came out there were no in app purchasing allowed so they came up with jam pro as a way around this.



Why's that? Because it was free? There is in-app purchasing allowed for all the other free apps.


----------



## Ripper7620

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why's that? Because it was free? There is in-app purchasing allowed for all the other free apps.



I heard that in app purchases weren't allowed when jamup first came out, might have been cuz it was a free app.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

^ Weird...


Btw, I'm seriously annoyed trying to find an iPad, mainly because there are at least 19 different versions and Amazon has piss-poor listings. Meanwhile, it seems that Apple only offers 16gb iPad minis without retina display.


/minirant


----------



## Fretless

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ^ Weird...
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm seriously annoyed trying to find an iPad, mainly because there are at least _*19 different versions and Amazon has piss-poor listings*_. Meanwhile, it seems that Apple only offers 16gb iPad minis without retina display.
> 
> 
> /minirant



Which is why I just ended up buying a kemper. Apple products make me have to think WAY too hard 

(inb4 someone takes me way too seriously)


----------



## weirdoku

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ^ Weird...
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm seriously annoyed trying to find an iPad, mainly because there are at least 19 different versions and Amazon has piss-poor listings. Meanwhile, it seems that Apple only offers 16gb iPad minis without retina display.
> 
> 
> /minirant



There's only 6 to choose from...

Get the mini retina if your budget allows. Has the same spec as the air, just in a smaller size. It's also cheaper. 4 and mini retina is the same price but 4 has an older chip so why would you pay the same for something with older components?


----------



## Ripper7620

Took a chance & bought Audulus, it's pretty cool, but very complex, big learning curve. Some of the best delay I've heard ever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

weirdoku said:


> There's only 6 to choose from...
> 
> Get the mini retina if your budget allows. Has the same spec as the air, just in a smaller size. It's also cheaper. 4 and mini retina is the same price but 4 has an older chip so why would you pay the same for something with older components?



I was mainly looking at the iPad mini without retina.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Took a chance & bought Audulus, it's pretty cool, but very complex, big learning curve. Some of the best delay I've heard ever.


 
Post a clip dood, I wanna hear this before I buy it for guitar.

JamUp clip with the new baritone in open C:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/prsriff[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ripper7620 said:


> Took a chance & bought Audulus, it's pretty cool, but very complex, big learning curve. Some of the best delay I've heard ever.



What is Audulus? And how much?


----------



## Ripper7620

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is Audulus? And how much?



It's a modular synth app that let's you build custom synth engines.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Post a clip dood, I wanna hear this before I buy it for guitar.
> 
> JamUp clip with the new baritone in open C:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/prsriff[/SC]



I will as soon as I know what I'm doing, it's pretty complex.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Is this gonna be one of those apps where I pay $15 and only use like three sounds? And does it work in the FX slot of AB?


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Is this gonna be one of those apps where I pay $15 and only use like three sounds? And does it work in the FX slot of AB?



It works in both the input & effects slot of AudioBus, I still haven't figured out what all can be done with it on guitar. I think it's mainly for keyboards & midi guitars, I'll try & get something up soon. Also, It seems to use a lot of processor power, I'll report more as I learn about it. You can also download patches other people have made which teaches you a lot about how it works. I own an Eventide H9 & the delay on Audulus rivals that, as soon as I heard it, it blew my away.


----------



## Ripper7620

Here's a short delay clip from Audulus:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7rbkqsdrlc2ld4/Songdelay3.m4a


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed it last night after watching some vids. I'll mess around with it later today. I can see what you mean about a huge learning curve, though!

Dug the clip too.....love a great delay, man.


----------



## Ripper7620

Thanks the clip isn't working for me when I click on it, I'll try & get one up with some tremolo.
Hope this link works, here's the same sh!t with trem:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxp50u4kyu5grmp/Trem7.m4a


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Post a clip dood, I wanna hear this before I buy it for guitar.
> 
> JamUp clip with the new baritone in open C:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/prsriff[/SC]



That was brutal, what amp are you using?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dynamic VH4 with a TS in front.

Also, clip doesn't work.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Dynamic VH4 with a TS in front.
> 
> Also, clip doesn't work.



Cool, massive tone, have no idea why I can't get the clip to play, I'll retry.


----------



## weirdoku

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was mainly looking at the iPad mini without retina.



If you can stretch that extra $100 for the retina I would go for the retina, it really is just the same as the air but smaller size but $100 less than the air.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Cool, massive tone, have no idea why I can't get the clip to play, I'll retry.


 
Opened it in iTunes; that's some trippy shit, man. I dig it. I need to dig around in that app and see what I can do.....it's gonna be hours lost and I haven't had time to mess with it today.

How do you get started? What do you use to use your guitar as the input? Or are you running it as FX for Jamup?


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Opened it in iTunes; that's some trippy shit, man. I dig it. I need to dig around in that app and see what I can do.....it's gonna be hours lost and I haven't had time to mess with it today.
> 
> How do you get started? What do you use to use your guitar as the input? Or are you running it as FX for Jamup?



I use it in the effects slot with Bias input & Jamup output, I'll post a pick of the patches I'm running to give you an idea where to start. Here's a simple delay patch:





Here's a trem patch with delay:




Here's some more complex sh!t:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Can't you take screenshots on an iPad? To do it on an iPod you hold the center 'home' button and press the 'lock' button at the top.


----------



## Elric

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was mainly looking at the iPad mini without retina.


The Retina and Air are the two models that are best suited to amp modeling from a longevity standpoint. They represent a very significant increase in CPU power over the original mini and prior full size iPad generations.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Elric said:


> The Retina and Air are the two models that are best suited to amp modeling from a longevity standpoint. They represent a very significant increase in CPU power over the original mini and prior full size iPad generations.



So if I don't want to spend the extra $100, then don't bother?


----------



## Ripper7620

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can't you take screenshots on an iPad? To do it on an iPod you hold the center 'home' button and press the 'lock' button at the top.



Lmao, thanks, didn't know that!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ripper7620 said:


> Lmao, thanks, didn't know that!


----------



## Ripper7620

How do I generate a link from Soundcloud on iPad?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> How do I generate a link from Soundcloud on iPad?



It's kind of a pain.....after you publish it to SC, you have the option to go to that link......copy where it says 'Share' and then come back here and paste that into the SoundCloud brackets in the advanced tab. Way easier/faster to do on a computer.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> It's kind of a pain.....after you publish it to SC, you have the option to go to that link......copy where it says 'Share' and then come back here and paste that into the SoundCloud brackets in the advanced tab. Way easier/faster to do on a computer.



I'm not loving soundcloud right now, I think the interface blows, wish I knew why my Dropbox links aren't working, I'll keep trying. Also trying to find a way to generate links from audioshare.


----------



## weirdoku

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So if I don't want to spend the extra $100, then don't bother?



No, if the mini is what you budget can afford than by all means get that but as these audio apps get more and more complex the increase in CPU power in the mini retina will no doubt benefit you in the future and definitely worth the extra $100.


----------



## Ripper7620

weirdoku said:


> No, if the mini is what you budget can afford than by all means get that but as these audio apps get more and more complex the increase in CPU power in the mini retina will no doubt benefit you in the future and definitely worth the extra $100.



+1, after seeing how much CPU power these apps use, I'm glad I didn't settle for something lesser than the latest iPad version. When a more powerful version is available, I'll buy that.


----------



## Elric

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So if I don't want to spend the extra $100, then don't bother?



No, more like, if you don't want to spend $300-$500 in a year to upgrade to a more powerful device then don't bother. I have a non-retina mini and an Air and the original mini is definitely usable for music stuff using the current generation of apps.

If someone comes out with something that requires some CPU crunch though, like an IR convolver or something, I can't see it working on the mini with its iPad 2 class CPU. That $100 buys you a sh*tload of CPU, so if I were buying a new unit, I would for the higher specced one...

If you are not committed to a mobile rig and just want to get your feet wet or just have a simple practice setup, sure, pick up a mini, they're great. If you're as price conscious as you seem to be, you may want to look at an Apple certified refurb. Apple refurbs are incredibly high quality and carry a full warranty. They recase them and put a brand new battery in them prior to sale, also. They are indistinguishable from a new product except for the price and box they come in.


----------



## Ripper7620

Holy fvcking sh!tballs! I just upgraded to the poly pack in Audulus, I've got so much delay coming out of every orafice, I can taste,, smell, & hear it:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/edvsnv3rgueisvj/audulus.wav


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ripper7620 said:


> Holy fvcking sh!tballs! I just upgraded to the poly pack in Audulus, I've got so much delay coming out of every orafice, I can taste,, smell, & hear it:
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/edvsnv3rgueisvj/audulus.wav



I think you need some more delay...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Elric said:


> No, more like, if you don't want to spend $300-$500 in a year to upgrade to a more powerful device then don't bother. I have a non-retina mini and an Air and the original mini is definitely usable for music stuff using the current generation of apps.
> 
> If someone comes out with something that requires some CPU crunch though, like an IR convolver or something, I can't see it working on the mini with its iPad 2 class CPU. That $100 buys you a sh*tload of CPU, so if I were buying a new unit, I would for the higher specced one...
> 
> If you are not committed to a mobile rig and just want to get your feet wet or just have a simple practice setup, sure, pick up a mini, they're great. If you're as price conscious as you seem to be, you may want to look at an Apple certified refurb. Apple refurbs are incredibly high quality and carry a full warranty. They recase them and put a brand new battery in them prior to sale, also. They are indistinguishable from a new product except for the price and box they come in.



I mainly just want to use Bias and JamUp Pro XT w/ some expansion packs, and maybe Stompbox via Audiobus. I just wanted it for a practice rig that was better than a Line 6 Pod.


----------



## Ripper7620

Here's a new Audulus patch:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/8pgm4uvhgfj12jh/Trem001.m4a


----------



## Steinmetzify

Badass! Hope to have some time with this tomorrow.


----------



## Ripper7620

I am loving Audulus, I think the idea of building custom effects from the ground up is cool as hell, so many possibilities!


----------



## Ripper7620

Is anyone else's metronome in Jamup slow? It feels like it's on half speed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ripper7620 said:


> Is anyone else's metronome in Jamup slow? It feels like it's on half speed.



If you don't figure it why it's half speed, you can try Silverdial. I use it on my iPod. Ben suggested it in one of his videos.


----------



## Ripper7620

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If you don't figure it why it's half speed, you can try Silverdial. I use it on my iPod. Ben suggested it in one of his videos.



Cool, I'll give that a shot


----------



## Ripper7620

Here's a wild ping pong delay I found in the Audulus sub patch forum:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/1vpvf8vw6ay1hf7/Pfd1.m4a

Only got it to work for a few min


----------



## ZXIIIT

Did a Mesa Boogie Comparison of JamUp, Guitar Rig, LeCto and Logic


All amps were "as is" (no EQing, post EQ, overdrive or anything)


----------



## Ripper7620

^^sounds massive, they all sound radically different


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ripper7620 said:


> ^^sounds massive, they all sound radically different



Very, and I just realized I forgot to include EZ Mix's Mesa model...


----------



## Ripper7620

Just found this baddass chromatic pitch shifter in the Audulus sub patch forum, here's a taste:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/mx2xno2do57yt7j/Down5.m4a





I'm tuned to E standard & dropped to B by Audulus
& here's all the way into the weeds an octave:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/4zcz20nhx3ildvs/Down12.m4a


----------



## Steinmetzify

Are these DL or do you build em yourself?


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Are these DL or do you build em yourself?



I build some myself, others I find in the patch & sub patch forum, I'm having a fvcking blast with this app!


----------



## leftnotright

hey guys, is that metal expansion pack worth getting? (I have bias and jamup pro)


----------



## Dragonkatol

leftnotright said:


> hey guys, is that metal expansion pack worth getting? (I have bias and jamup pro)




The amps IMO not so much. But the effects included may be to your liking. I use those a lot.


----------



## Steinmetzify

+1 to the above. I have BIAS and JamUp Pro so I don't really need those amps, but I use the FX daily.


----------



## Ripper7620

ToneStack;$4.99 @12:01am, new guitar amp modeler app with tons of sh!t(& I probably don't need any of it)


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'll check it out but I went app crazy in the beginning and still have shit I haven't even looked at. I'm talking 6 months+ later lol.

EDIT: Found this clip from a guy that's testing it on the AB forum; FX sound good and the fact that you can run two channels at the same time means I'll buy it. That right there is worth the $5 to me. 

[SC]https://m.soundcloud.com/dougsound/tonestack[/SC]


----------



## Ripper7620

Yeah, I saw that, they're raising the bar on some things.

SPEC LIST:

Cutting edge analog circuit modelling thanks to our brand new ToneStack "Virtual Circuit" technology

Each amp and effect is meticulously modeled from real-life topologies, taking into accountâ&#8364;¦

First time on the platform: use any number of ABY splitter-mixer units to unleash the full power of ToneStack: play through multiple amps, blend or switch between different FX chains and more

Immediate access to 24 effects, 6 amps and 6 cabs

Expand with 24 unique amps and cabs & over 90 effects, including stompboxes, rack effects and sophisticated production tools

Countless unique effects brought to this platform for the first time: including polyphonic pitch-shifting, harmonizer, highly realistic tape delays, extremely powerful filters and more

Another platform-first: run up to 64 amps or FX simultaneously (device CPU limitations apply)

Independent amps & cabs: pair any amp with any cab

Insert any FX between an amp and a cab -- just like a physical FX Loop

Each cab comes with 3 mics with settable distance and position

Simply drag-n-drop to change effect order; double tap to pull up the effect controls

Professional 64-bit (32/64?) digital signal processing

Powerful, easy-to-use 8-Track recorder/mixer with first 2 tracks free

Tapedeck with easy looping, time compression/expansion and pitch shift, fx send and optional fixed-time recording for on-the-fly loop creation

Built-in tuner with always-on and fullscreen modes

Metronome with tap tempo & configurable time signature

BPM syncing for modulation FX & LFOs

onSTAGE mode for fast preset access & effect toggling

UNLIMITED banks and presets: enjoy the industry's most powerful preset management system for effortlessly creating, saving and sharing presets

Powered by our acclaimed MIDI framework: control any amp or fx parameter using MIDI

Super-easy MIDI learn / CC Mapping right on the FX screen

MIDI program changes; preset & bank up/down mapping and more

Audiobus: use as input, effect or output

Inter-App Audio: use with GarageBand or your favorite DAW

Audio copy/paste; share audio files via email, iTunes or web browser

Input/Output channel selection for multi-channel USB interfaces

And quite a lot more!


----------



## leftnotright

Oh pooh, I asked about the metal expansion pack. I should've asked on the metal SIGNATURE pack with loomis, merrow, Ola etc.

Anyone find that worth buying?


----------



## Noxon

leftnotright said:


> Oh pooh, I asked about the metal expansion pack. I should've asked on the metal SIGNATURE pack with loomis, merrow, Ola etc.
> 
> Anyone find that worth buying?



I find it to be excellent. The Merrow Fireball and 5153 are outstanding!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Oh absolutely; snag that pack. The 5153s are great.


----------



## Ripper7620

5 more min...


----------



## leftnotright

wait, do I need to buy the expansion sig pack + the 5153? Or are u talking the 5153 merrow?


----------



## Noxon

leftnotright said:


> wait, do I need to buy the expansion sig pack + the 5153? Or are u talking the 5153 merrow?



There are two 5153s. One regular, one Merrow. I would get both. Expansion sig pack + 5153.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can't DL it Ripper; it's there and it's taunting me but I can't get it. I ....in HATE launch day for apps. Dammit.


----------



## leftnotright

Noxon said:


> I find it to be excellent. The Merrow Fireball and 5153 are outstanding!


 
wow, I like the merrow 5153, add his stomp and noise gate and that's just crushing chuggie chuggie, nugga nugga.


----------



## Noxon

leftnotright said:


> wow, I like the merrow 5153, add his stomp and noise gate and that's just crushing chuggie chuggie, nugga nugga.



Yessir, It is a beast! I really like the Merrow Engl as well. THICK sounding


----------



## leftnotright

Noxon said:


> Yessir, It is a beast! I really like the Merrow Engl as well. THICK sounding




I had pretty much given up on using my seven string with Jam up, now with these, this definitely adds hope! 

Thanks dudes.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude if you have BIAS there are a few good 7 string amps in there if you do a search.


----------



## Noxon

leftnotright said:


> I had pretty much given up on using my seven string with Jam up, now with these, this definitely adds hope!
> 
> Thanks dudes.



Anytime, dude!


----------



## leftnotright

steinmetzify said:


> Dude if you have BIAS there are a few good 7 string amps in there if you do a search.


 
I have, none really tickled my fancy.

This stuff is though, the merrow noise gate/Loomis stomp/5153 non merrow/loomis filt. 

Diggin it.


----------



## Dragonkatol

leftnotright said:


> Oh pooh, I asked about the metal expansion pack. I should've asked on the metal SIGNATURE pack with loomis, merrow, Ola etc.
> 
> Anyone find that worth buying?




That was actually what I was describing in my previous post haha. 

NOt too fond of the amps since I can burld one to my liking via Bias, though I like the Merrow amp. But the OD, gate, and eq pedals are definitely my go to for metal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got ToneStack. Pretty cool for the price; grabbed that and the metal pack. Splitting two different chains for the same track is neat. I'm a fan and for the $15 I spent it was a no brainer.

This is pretty cool....FX sound good and moving mics on cabs makes a huge difference. This sounds HUGE.


----------



## Noxon

Just waiting on goddamn payday so I can get it!


----------



## Ripper7620

Does anyone use Auria, & is there a decent app for metal drum tracks that's AudioBus compatable besides GB?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rip, check this out....it's an app called Thumbjam. Older, but they keep up with updates and it's $9. I put a cello on a metal track, man!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gabjamjuly[/SC]


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Rip, check this out....it's an app called Thumbjam. Older, but they keep up with updates and it's $9. I put a cello on a metal track, man!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/gabjamjuly[/SC]



Thanks, im gonna look into Tj, everyone keeps recommending it, can't be bad


----------



## Ripper7620

Does anyone use Beatmaker2 for drum tracks?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ripper7620 said:


> Does anyone use Beatmaker2 for drum tracks?



Can't. I've gotten to the point where I can do pretty much everything on the iPad except drums. I've tried a bunch of apps and I just can't get em to sound like I want em to; I have to use EZDrummer 2 and import the tracks.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Can't. I've gotten to the point where I can do pretty much everything on the iPad except drums. I've tried a bunch of apps and I just can't get em to sound like I want em to; I have to use EZDrummer 2 and import the tracks.



I'm picking up a new app called iMPC Pro when it comes out Tuesday, it's supposed to cover a lot of bases, including drums, I'll post an update after I try it. That cello sounded badass btw, that's cool you can do vibrato with Thumbjam, I gotta pick that up soon


----------



## Steinmetzify

Right on. I'll look forward to the review, and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Ripper7620

That AudioBus forum is a huge help in selecting apps, glad I came accross it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

For real. Some of those guys have everything; there's a ton of good info there.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Today we see Fluff testing new JamUp; he posted this on FB:

https://imageshack.com/i/ne2en2vj



Dual amps at the same time?! Man, if they could set it up so you could do it in stereo and run one L and one R this would kill.


----------



## Ripper7620

Does that work in ToneStack, running two amps in stereo?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Some of the stereo FX do, yeah. Big thread on the AB forum about it.


----------



## Dragonkatol

Is tonestack superior to Jamup/Bias soundwise? 

I don't care much about features. I just want great sounding stuff and live playability.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got potential but not there yet.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rip, new synth for free:

https://itunes.apple.com/pa/app/novation-launchkey/id583375833?mt=8


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Rip, new synth for free:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/pa/app/novation-launchkey/id583375833?mt=8



Thanks, snagged it & the launch pad as well, nice!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messed around for a few; dig this one. Sounds good and the interface is cool. I'll use this more than Magellan.


----------



## Ripper7620

Grabbed Auria & Beatmaker2, really looking forward to laying down some trax.


----------



## Ripper7620

Has anyone tried the Different Drummer app, if so how does it stack up?


----------



## Ripper7620

What is the best app for laying down bass tracks, iFretless Bass, or maybe Thumbjam?


----------



## Steinmetzify

I've heard great things out of iFretless, man. It sounds really good.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> I've heard great things out of iFretless, man. It sounds really good.



Thanks, I'm almost definately gonna grab it, really looking forward to bass tracks, just wish I had a real bass, although I could borrow my Son's. Btw how are you liking ToneStack? I've heard good things.


----------



## Steinmetzify

It's not bad....JamUp sounds better to my ears but there are some cool sounds in there. Was definitely worth the $5 for the base pack and whatever for the metal pack. I'll use it, just not as much as JamUp. Doesn't record as well, but sounds good for practice.


----------



## Ripper7620

It's the same maker as Magellan, so I'm sure there'll be improvements to come.


----------



## Ripper7620

Picked up iFretless, DrumPerfect, & iMPC Pro, downloading, & will probably pick up Jam Meastro.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Right on; let me know about iFretless. Interested in adding basslines lately.


----------



## Ripper7620

I'm so tempted to get thumb jam, really liked that cello.


----------



## Ripper7620

Really tempted to get thumb jam, really loved that cello.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude. Totally worth it just for that, but there are violins and synths and electric basses and guitars and a ....load of other stuff. Most 'worth it' app I've bought in a long time.


----------



## Deep Blue

Yeah thumbjam is great, I've had it since release. My only complaint is it STILL doesn't have bagpipes


----------



## Deep Blue

So new glassy, crunch, and insane expansions for BIAS are out now. I think $9.99 is a bit steep considering the price of the app itself, but I'll probably end up getting them anyway. The packs add new preamp and power amp sections along with an equalizer, and come with 6 additional factory presets each.

Oh, and JamUp is fixed too!


----------



## Ripper7620

Can the new amps be bought ala carte? I mainly want the 66Bass.


----------



## Deep Blue

I don't believe so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure where else to put this....








Please yes. Oh, please yes.


----------



## Ripper7620

Broke down & bought Thumbjam, down to 900 mbs of storage left on my iPad, been deleting old apps like mad lol.


----------



## Ripper7620

IFretless Bass seems like it could be really good, but it hardly makes any sound no matter how hard you hit the strings, bummer, hope reinstalling the app helps.


----------



## Zalbu

Why do changes you make to amps in Bias get saved automatically if you preview them in Jamup? Good thing I'm happy with the changes I made...


----------



## Steinmetzify

It has to lock into something to be able to play with the chain; you can edit it in JamUp by clicking on the little gear thing on the right to go back to BIAS. Make your changes and keep flipping back and forth until it sounds good with your chain.


----------



## Ripper7620

If anyone's interested AmpKit is having an up to 60% off sale on bundles.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Has anyone tried running this on an iPod Touch? I'm debating on picking one up if Positive Grid can't get JamUp or Bias on Android.


----------



## ZXIIIT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Has anyone tried running this on an iPod Touch? I'm debating on picking one up if Positive Grid can't get JamUp or Bias on Android.



I used to have it on my iPod Touch 4th Gen, but the headphone jack location next to the 30-pin connector made using the Griffin Stompbox tricky, so I just picked up a used iPhone 4s.


----------



## leftnotright

Ripper7620 said:


> If anyone's interested AmpKit is having an up to 60% off sale on bundles.


 

After spending oddles of $$$ on their this and that.......I gave up. Just horried delay and effects.


Jamup Pro and Bias are the way to go... 10x better. Really good products and sound.


----------



## Steinmetzify

We should ALWAYS be on the first page....short clip of NGD with EMG 57/66s. Digging these pickups. This clip is LOUD, so be warned.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/loomis[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still messing around with Stompbox....I need to do something to the mids to make chords on the lower strings pop out more, but I'm still really digging this app. Drum jammy for another forum.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/nightflameautojamgab2[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rip, Sunrizer is on sale for $2.99 if you don't have it already. Up there with Magellan, and I know you dig the snyths man.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure where else to put this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please yes. Oh, please yes.




This kind of pisses me off.

I asked them about Android a while back and was told they have no plans for that.

I went out and bought a new iphone/accessories and gave up some silly game that only Android offers that I enjoyed very much so I could buy Jam up and Bias.

It's great for all the Droid users and I think everyone should be able to play through Bias but I still feel a little cheated.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I need some water/rain sounds for an ambient track. Anybody heard of anything like that? Natural sound FX app?

EDIT: found one, nvm.


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Rip, Sunrizer is on sale for $2.99 if you don't have it already. Up there with Magellan, and I know you dig the snyths man.



Already got it!


----------



## Ripper7620

No guitar, but here's a vocal track I made with Alchemy:

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-alchemysynth-1-1

Fvck it, here's a cello riff for good measure:

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/3hhaowckywe26qd/ThumbJam (1)-Masteredcello1.wav


----------



## Steinmetzify

Both badass! Really dug that cello riff dude, and both were creative as hell. Was sitting on the deck with my woman and both of us were grinning ear to ear!


----------



## Ripper7620

steinmetzify said:


> Both badass! Really dug that cello riff dude, and both were creative as hell. Was sitting on the deck with my woman and both of us were grinning ear to ear!



Thanks, I appreciate that! Here's some creepy sun morning blues Alchemy style:

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-alchemysynth-1


----------



## Ripper7620

Thanks again for recomending Sunrizer, this synth can handle the lowest lows to the highest highs:

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-sunrizer-3


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yup, I dig it a lot. I actually like it for FX more than Magellan....seems easier to use and the sounds are a lot crisper. Thing is a badass. 

That clip was dope!


----------



## Ripper7620

Thanks, I haven't recorded any guitar lately, but here's what I got done so far today. This is giving me a lot of trouble, my iPad Air was really choking on this, up to 14 voices at once:

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-auria-mitotja_bk


----------



## Ripper7620

I really need to record some guitar, but here's a sparse track I finished today using Mitosynth, Thumbjam, Alchemy, & Final Touch

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-mitosynth-1


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a little bored with my usual stuff today; messed around with Ampkit and the 6505+ model and cab. Sounds damn good. Better than the JamUp version for 7s. Digging it.


----------



## Elric

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Has anyone tried running this on an iPod Touch? I'm debating on picking one up if Positive Grid can't get JamUp or Bias on Android.



Get a used or refurb first gen iPad mini, if you're really price conscious. The screen real estate will be worth the minor price difference. 

Android will be a MESS for audio/interfaces/software for a long time yet even if they are making strides, so I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## Ripper7620

Finished a couple more iOS projects

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-auria-new-project

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-sunrizer


----------



## petervindel

I've been saving up for: 
Gretsch White Falcon 
Randall Thrasher 
Warwick Corvette 5 string. 

To be used separately, obviously


----------



## Zalbu

Can the pitch shifter in JamUp give you a sound that's an octave lower like in Seven Nation Army? Jack White uses a whammy pedal to get the sound but I think it's hard to recreate that if you don't have an actual pedal in the signal chain.


----------



## leftnotright

steinmetzify said:


> Got a little bored with my usual stuff today; messed around with Ampkit and the 6505+ model and cab. Sounds damn good. Better than the JamUp version for 7s. Digging it.


 
Good on you. Share your settings.

I deleted Ampkit due to the sheer frustration of not making my seven (or six) sound good.

The effects are horrendous, especially delay and reverb I found.

I bought a tonne of shit on there w/no success


----------



## ZXIIIT

Zalbu said:


> Can the pitch shifter in JamUp give you a sound that's an octave lower like in Seven Nation Army? Jack White uses a whammy pedal to get the sound but I think it's hard to recreate that if you don't have an actual pedal in the signal chain.



The whammy pedal in JamUp is perfect for that, I recently added it to my live presets.


----------



## Steinmetzify

leftnotright said:


> Good on you. Share your settings.
> 
> I deleted Ampkit due to the sheer frustration of not making my seven (or six) sound good.
> 
> The effects are horrendous, especially delay and reverb I found.
> 
> I bought a tonne of shit on there w/no success



I'll throw em up tomorrow...basically just the 6505+ and matching cab with a TS in front. I've been using JamUp and Stompbox and the FX started to seem really over processed...it was kind of nice to get back to just a raw amp sound for tracking.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ok....big pics and a clip. It occurred to me that what I'm going for as far as tone might not be what you're going for, but here it is anyway...bass is high as I don't actually have a bass right now. This is more of a groove metal tone than a djent type thing. I use Audiobus to record into GB and usually stack something from AUFX on top of whatever amp sim I'm using....in this case it was AUFX: Space, just to cut the top end down some and add some thickness using a small delay.

Pics and a clip:


















[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/ampkitsso[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

EDIT: Fixed the issue that was the main portion of post

Anyone know any good djent/progressive metal patches that are comparable to an Axe FX? (Think Periphery, Intervals)


----------



## Steinmetzify

I can hear it.....what's your volume set at on the BIAS amps? I don't mean the volume knob, I mean the output level in the actual amp in the BIAS app?

If you go in and look at the output level in the app, inside the amp, is it very low?


----------



## Zalbu

Zombie13 said:


> The whammy pedal in JamUp is perfect for that, I recently added it to my live presets.


But how does it work if you don't have an expression pedal hooked up to the device? Do you just stick it on one setting and jam on? Or are you talking about the auto wah?


----------



## Masoo2

Masoo2 said:


> EDIT: Fixed the issue that was the main portion of post
> 
> Anyone know any good djent/progressive metal patches that are comparable to an Axe FX? (Think Periphery, Intervals)





steinmetzify said:


> I can hear it.....what's your volume set at on the BIAS amps? I don't mean the volume knob, I mean the output level in the actual amp in the BIAS app?
> 
> If you go in and look at the output level in the app, inside the amp, is it very low?



I found the fix. Emailed positive grid, and they said that BIAS was not meant for amps at all, but for headphones. That fixed the issue.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

If any of you have used both a headphone jack plug and a lightning port plug with Jamup/Bias, is it worth the price difference?


----------



## Steinmetzify

FretsOnFyre said:


> If any of you have used both a headphone jack plug and a lightning port plug with Jamup/Bias, is it worth the price difference?



Yes.


----------



## Elric

steinmetzify said:


> Yes.


+1. Several times over.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

Jamup packs 50% off !


----------



## goose_78

OK, so after some thought and lots of demo videos, I'm seriously considering ditching my POD HD500x for an Ipad mini and jam up. I've had my pod for about 6 months or so, and I'm not terribly satisfied by my heavier tones. One of my main complaints about the pod is the lack of 5150 sim; as I'm pretty sure that amp is the sound I'm looking for. Also, im not much of a tweaker. I want to just dial in a decent tone and be done, which I've heard is more attainable with jam up. and if i did want to tweak, it seems like bias would be a good outlet for that. Seeing as I don't gig and do 90% my practice with headphones, jam-up seems like a pretty reasonable option. What do ya'll think? does this seem like a decent idea?


----------



## Steinmetzify

I did the same thing about a year ago. I know there are guys out there that can tweak great tones out of the HD, but I wasn't one of em. At the time and place it felt really bulky and annoying for recording to me as well. I really think the POD shines as a vehicle for cleans and low/mid gain, but the high gain stuff really wasn't doing it for me at all. 

A buddy recommended this stuff to me and I haven't looked back since. I've owned a few amps off and on since, but atm I don't own any. All writing and practice and recording is done on my iPad, including blues jams, metal and orchestral type things. 

The only thing I use outside of it is EZDrummer 2, and the tracks I do in there are easily importable into the iPad. Every track on my SC was recorded on the iPad, either using JamUp or other apps. The link in my sig was the 6505 sim and 6505 cab in Ampkit, which cost me about $9.

GarageBand is a free app that's great for recording clips, although it IS limited in features compared to something like Reaper. Audiobus is a must, for chaining apps together and recording. Also, do not cheap out on the interface...be prepared to spend at least $100. The guys that have had the cheap interfaces and now have higher end ones will tell you the same. 

Keep in mind a couple things as well...you can run pedals in between your guitar and interface, and if you have an amp with an FX loop you can run it through that and it slays, especially through tube amps. I had a blast making my Marshall sound like a 5150 or Diezel or VHT. 

Any questions throw em in here or PM. Always glad to turn people onto this stuff. It really is amazing, especially for the cost; JamUp Pro is on sale for $5 right now and they're always working on new stuff. Running dual amps on tracks is coming soon.


----------



## goose_78

Thanks man. People like you make this fourum great. Like you, I get great results with clean and slightly dirty tones, but the heavier ones leave something to be desired. Normally with my pod, if I want to play amplified I just run a cab-less sim through the fx return on a cheap cheap crate gt-65. Would this still be possible on an iOS modeler? From what I understand, I can create a cab-less sim in bias and use that, but is their any other options?


----------



## Steinmetzify

I don't know of any other options per se, but I ran a ton of stuff thru the FX loops of numerous amps...they say you're supposed to disable the cab but I never had any issue with not doing so. Those were tube amps, so it might be different with a SS amp, but I would think it'd be fine. Even if you do need to, BIAS is a completely worthy investment, and it lets you disable the cabs. Even if you're not a tweaker, the ToneCloud more than makes up for it with all the amps you can snag and throw into JamUp. 

The 5150 sims in JamUp are not my favorite; I think the paid version of those in Ampkit sound a lot more like the real thing, so keep those in mind if you decide to go this route.


----------



## goose_78

Thanks for the info, I could give it a shot . No harm in trying. Thanks for the tip about the ampkit 5150. I'm sure if I go this route I'll end up owning all three anyway, haha


----------



## Steinmetzify

All these apps are cheap as balls anyway dude. Grab em. Grab em ALL.


----------



## goose_78

steinmetzify said:


> All these apps are cheap as balls anyway dude. Grab em. Grab em ALL.



Hell yea, brother.


----------



## frahmans

Ok, bought a new ipad cause my old one got crushed. So decided to do jamup and bias - lo and behold a summer sale. Bought them for like 7 aud per app and then bought the effects expansion pack in jamup and insane expansion pack for bias. The best 40 dollars I have spent - should cure my GAS for a while. Until I want to get the glassy or crunchy expansion pack.


----------



## MatthewK

Any opinions on Amplitube for iOS? I'm really tempted to get Amplitube Orange while it's on sale, but I'm wondering if I should get the paid version of Amplitube as well. They make it kind of tricky with having standalone, free, paid, and in-app versions of their apps.


----------



## Elric

MatthewK said:


> Any opinions on Amplitube for iOS? I'm really tempted to get Amplitube Orange while it's on sale, but I'm wondering if I should get the paid version of Amplitube as well. They make it kind of tricky with having standalone, free, paid, and in-app versions of their apps.



Amplitube is okay but it is probably the suckiest tone-wise of the major iOS apps. It's worth it at the on-sale price (compare any of this stuff to one decent pedal) but IK seem to nickel and dime everything to death. Definitely not required if you have Jam-Up/Bias and Ampkit.


----------



## JrPositiveGrid

Zombie13 said:


> The whammy pedal in JamUp is perfect for that, I recently added it to my live presets.



Hey Zombie, be sure to check out Ola's latest preset:


----------



## ZXIIIT

JrPositiveGrid said:


> Hey Zombie, be sure to check out Ola's latest preset:




I really like that delay :O


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed it and ran some muted leads with it. Sounds good.


----------



## frahmans

Quick question: What is the beat way to integrate physical stompboxes that i would normally use in an amp's fx loop?

For thing in front of the amp, I plug in my guitar to my stompbox and then stompbox to interface - metal monster and soul food. 

But one my fave pedals is the boss enhancer that is normally in my amp's effects loop. I was thinking how to integrate it?

I use jamup, bias, and audiobus.


----------



## frahmans

Quick question: What is the beat way to integrate physical stompboxes that i would normally use in an amp's fx loop?

For thing in front of the amp, I plug in my guitar to my stompbox and then stompbox to interface - metal monster and soul food. 

But one my fave pedals is the boss enhancer that is normally in my amp's effects loop. I was thinking how to integrate it?

I use jamup, bias, and audiobus.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Could be wrong but don't think you can. There's no way to separate the amp and cab to put something in between that I know of.


----------



## MatthewK

Elric said:


> Amplitube is okay but it is probably the suckiest tone-wise of the major iOS apps. It's worth it at the on-sale price (compare any of this stuff to one decent pedal) but IK seem to nickel and dime everything to death. Definitely not required if you have Jam-Up/Bias and Ampkit.



I grabbed the full version of Amplitube and the Orange bundle. Amplitube itself is pretty damn underwhelming. You get very little for your money in my opinion. At least it's on sale, I would be seriously pissed if I had paid $20 bucks for that. If I could do it over I'd probably just get the free version of Amplitube and buy the bundles from within that. The Orange bundle on the other hand is really fantastic. I have a Tiny Terror and an Orange 412 and to my ear the app sounds very close to the real thing.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Same goes for Ampkit...I wouldn't pay for the whole thing. The free version has some nice presets for clean and dirt, but the 6505 and matching cab for under $10 is where it shines. Those are totally worth the $.


----------



## frahmans

Anyone use jam maestro? Thinking of getting it to program drums..


----------



## Majkel

Hey guys, I ran into a problem in JamUp Pro and figured I would ask you gurus:

I'm trying to use the Jam function to be able to easily loop with lowered speed of the track, but it's maxing out the output volume. No controls seem to be affecting it, either the volume toggle or the physical volume buttons (these lower overall output volume, but output in Jamup is still maxed out). Track sounds fine in iTunes on both my mac and iPad, so I wouldn't guess it's a problem with the file.

Any ideas?


----------



## Elric

MatthewK said:


> I grabbed the full version of Amplitube and the Orange bundle. Amplitube itself is pretty damn underwhelming. You get very little for your money in my opinion. At least it's on sale, I would be seriously pissed if I had paid $20 bucks for that. If I could do it over I'd probably just get the free version of Amplitube and buy the bundles from within that. The Orange bundle on the other hand is really fantastic. I have a Tiny Terror and an Orange 412 and to my ear the app sounds very close to the real thing.



Yep, amplitube is weak overall both as a VST and as an app but I agree the Orange stuff is by far the best stuff IK has ever done. I just picked up Amplitube Orange a couple of days ago when it went on sale. And just like the VST, for some reason, the Orange stuff is head and shoulders above the rest of their other models. IMHO, of course.

PSA: it is still on sale in the app store as Amplitube Orange or via IAP for Amplitube.


----------



## Ripper7620

Hope this track is heavy enough for a guitar thread;

https://soundcloud.com/ipper7620/masteringapp-auria-blackening


----------



## F20cpower3

I just purchased Jamup Pro and Bias, my question is what expansion pack do I need to purchase to be able to use Misha's presets? The Metal pack or the Metal signature pack? Thanks!


----------



## Electric Wizard

If you want to use all of Misha's patches then both. However, everything but the clean uses the Ola War amp. Clean uses the bogner and is alright but not worth buying a whole pack for unless you want it anyways.


----------



## F20cpower3

I purchased the metal sig pack but it seems I am still missing the "stomp leveling amplifier" the first effect in the signal chain. What expansion pack has this effect included?


----------



## PBGas

Hoping Bias does some type of drop tune pedal in their lineup at some point. Thus far though, a great app!


----------



## Deep Blue

BIAS is currently 75% off, and the expansions are 50% off.


----------



## MatthewK

I'm curious what you guys use for guitar cables with your iOS devices. I was using a 3 foot Planet Waves cable, but I've had two crap out on me in a short period of time so I'm looking for something more reliable. I'm thinking about trying a 3 foot dimarzio jumper next, their cables seem pretty tough. Any thoughts?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Whatever $25 thing I picked up at GC, or whatever is lying around. No issues. 

All Yamaha apps free until 9/30 or so...


----------



## leftnotright

MatthewK said:


> I'm curious what you guys use for guitar cables with your iOS devices. I was using a 3 foot Planet Waves cable, but I've had two crap out on me in a short period of time so I'm looking for something more reliable. I'm thinking about trying a 3 foot dimarzio jumper next, their cables seem pretty tough. Any thoughts?




I use a 6ft planet waves and never an issue. Could it be the length the cable that cant handle the abuse? I use a apogee jam...


----------



## frahmans

Deep Blue said:


> BIAS is currently 75% off, and the expansions are 50% off.



Got the insane, glassy, and crunch. Thanks for the note mate


----------



## dedsouth333

I've got a question for you iOSers. How much space do these apps take up? I've never owned an iDevice and pretty much use my phone for everything else (music, non-music apps, etc.). So can I cheap out and get an 8G iPod touch since this is all that it's going to be used for anyway?


----------



## Steinmetzify

JamUp and BIAS together are around 260MB....add more to that for IAPs and more if you want other apps...Audiobus is around 17MB...Magellan is another 15MB, ToneStack is a whopping 204MB, etc...just depends on what you want to use at the same time...I usually run whatever music app plus FX in the same stack, I almost always use FX in the middle slot of Audiobus and then GarageBand....I don't know what that totals up to as far as usage but I don't know if an iPod Touch would be enough for everything I do. If you just wanted to run JamUp or whatever for practice through headphones I'm sure it'd be fine...what's the storage capability on the Touch you're looking at?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Double post


----------



## dedsouth333

I was looking at an 8G. I probably wouldn't use it for much more than practicing and light recording. Like, just enough to stitch ideas together.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Should be fine then dude. Grab Audiobus to chain JamUp and GarageBand together, and GarageBand itself; it's a free app and AB is like $5.


----------



## dedsouth333

Thanks, man. I hate cheaping out like this but I'm about to have to sell most of my gear for some classes to start a new job. There's not going to be much to be able to set aside for something big, haha. I'm trying to still get some good tones but get as small/portable of a setup as possible. I think Jamup/Bias is where it's going to be where it's at. Lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

.... that, do whatever works so you can play. Don't forget about the free version of Ampkit; there's some decent presets in there, and you can get a pretty convincing 5150 sound out of their 6505 amp + the 6505 cab and it's like $9 for both. I'm a fan of free versions of these apps with using only the IAPs for stuff I want.


----------



## dedsouth333

That's exactly what I was thinking. 

I'll definitely look into Ampkit, too. I've always been a big fan of the 5150 sound so that sounds perfect. Isn't it the effects expansion that has the TS? Don't you need the Pro version of Jamup to use the expansion?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ampkit comes with a TS on the free version, and I bought the Rat and like the TS better. You don't need the Pro version, I don't think...whatever you buy should transfer into it just fine, but for some reason I want to say that if you end up buying it later (full version) those purchases don't transfer over. This is a big thread and even though I've been involved in it for a while, I can't remember where I read it. FWIW, the clip in my sig is the 6505 in Ampkit. See what you think.


----------



## dedsouth333

I just checked it out and holy shit! I really dig it (I just had to listen to it a few times ). Was that fairly raw? I'm sure it was double tracked and everything but no post eq or effects?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was double tracked...no FX post, but you can use Audiobus as an FX chain, and I had a slight delay from an app called AUFX:Space on top of Ampkit before going into GarageBand. Nothing else.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Also, not for nothing but every clip on that SC page was done with iPad apps man. The drums are either forum drumjams or EZDRUMMER 2.


----------



## dedsouth333

Awesome man. I really dig it. Definitely sounds like something I can live with for a while. Thanks for all the input man! 

Now to find a nice low latency interface. I'm assuming some sort of 30 pin (or USB) for the iPod (I need to look into that).


----------



## Steinmetzify

This is the one thing you can't cheap out on. Go Apogee Jam or Line6 SonicPort, dude. The headphone jack ones aren't good; this could be expensive but worth it. I had one of the headphone jack ones when I first started and went to an Apogee Jam and it's night and day, especially for recording. If you bump the headphone ones you can get static.

And you're welcome for the input. Any more questions feel free.


----------



## dedsouth333

steinmetzify said:


> Also, not for nothing but every clip on that SC page was done with iPad apps man. The drums are either forum drumjams or EZDRUMMER 2.



You can get easy EZDrummer on iDevices? I was unaware of that, lol. I've been pretty curious about drum programs for them. This is actually sounding better and better, lol.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, I figured I'd have to go all out on the interface (I saw a coversation on them not too long ago but can't seem to find it now). So thanks for naming off the good ones for me. I couldn't remember them for the life of me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

dedsouth333 said:


> You can get easy EZDrummer on iDevices? I was unaware of that, lol. I've been pretty curious about drum programs for them. This is actually sounding better and better, lol.



Sadly, no you cannot. I couldn't find a decent drum program in a year of searching, so I finally busted out for EZD2. It's easy enough to export and load into GarageBand for use for clips that it's not a hassle. There's just nothing out there for iOS that sounded good enough to me, man. I think it's like 4 clicks of a mouse though...export, iTunes, drag it in, click it to your iDevice, done.


----------



## dedsouth333

Oh ok. It'd be nice to have but definitely not a deal breaker. The only bad thing is I won't have much of anything to work with for about a year. I mean I may have room and could save up over time but the risk of theft just seems too great. Which is why I'll only be playing cheap guitars during this time, too (think CL deal Squires or Hello Kitty tops ).


----------



## F20cpower3

I currently have bias and Jamup pro installed on my ipad mini (a5 chip), I do not have an interface yet so I haven't gotten to try it out. My question is, I have the chance to sell my iPad mini and purchase a iPad mini with retina display (a7) chip. Is there a noticeable difference in the processing power between the two?


----------



## Ripper7620

F20cpower3 said:


> I currently have bias and Jamup pro installed on my ipad mini (a5 chip), I do not have an interface yet so I haven't gotten to try it out. My question is, I have the chance to sell my iPad mini and purchase a iPad mini with retina display (a7) chip. Is there a noticeable difference in the processing power between the two?





Yes!


----------



## leftnotright

Ripper7620 said:


> Yes!


 

Since my daughter 'steals' my ipad. I loaded Jamup (I have bias as well) and loaded it on my iphone 4.

Expansion packs pull with a restore and just need to pull my presets.

Sounds great on there too . Need to pull my presets over.

I HATE doing this sort of stuff on a puny phone though. Buttons are hard to hit and I have small hands to boot.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Does anyone have recommendations for an app with good reverbs? I'm not thrilled with the offerings in jamup because you can't actually set the mix to 100% on them. I can't do ambient stuff like I could with a POD.


----------



## MatthewK

Electric Wizard said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for an app with good reverbs? I'm not thrilled with the offerings in jamup because you can't actually set the mix to 100% on them. I can't do ambient stuff like I could with a POD.



AUFX: Space


----------



## Steinmetzify

MatthewK said:


> AUFX: Space



+1. Check out AUFX: Dub for some sick delays too, and Stompbox for some dope rack FX.


----------



## frahmans

Just got the itrack dock. It is a great interface - charges my pad, good preamp ins, and gain knob.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Is it possible to output via bluetooth with Jamup? I don't own any bluetooth devices, but I tested it out with a friend's speaker on my iPhone 4s and was able to get it to play music from my library, but not recieve sound from Jamup. It would be cool to wirelessly use a speaker like the new bluetooth Alto112. If possible does the sound quality diminish?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Theoretically I'd guess it's possible but I wouldn't trust it...I would think latency would be an issue.


----------



## frahmans

I maybe wrong but isn't the Bluetooth, when using jamup, reserved for their Bluetooth pedals or something similar? I may be dead wrong though on it. But does your speaker show up as an option on the output for jamup?


----------



## Elric

Bluetooth audio out will have way too much latency to be usable regardless of whether the app supports it or not.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

frahmans said:


> Just got the itrack dock. It is a great interface - charges my pad, good preamp ins, and gain knob.[/qoute]
> 
> Does this fit an iphone?


----------



## op1e

Switching carriers and can't take my 4s with me, so gonna look for ipad trades for it. What generation should I expect for it (great condition) and do the older ipads not run Bias/Jamup very well? I'm not gonna be running anything else but those apps, and I'm not worried about new gen bluetooth cause I'll be switching channels with my 1101/Control 2 rig into a power amp and cab setup.


----------



## ZXIIIT

op1e said:


> Switching carriers and can't take my 4s with me, so gonna look for ipad trades for it. What generation should I expect for it (great condition) and do the older ipads not run Bias/Jamup very well? I'm not gonna be running anything else but those apps, and I'm not worried about new gen bluetooth cause I'll be switching channels with my 1101/Control 2 rig into a power amp and cab setup.



I've been using an iPad 2 for JamUp since 2012, works well, no issues.


----------



## frahmans

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> frahmans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the itrack dock. It is a great interface - charges my pad, good preamp ins, and gain knob.[/qoute]
> 
> Does this fit an iphone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lightning connector. Theoretically any device with lightning shud work. But i have not tried it.
Click to expand...


----------



## F20cpower3

I purchased jammup pro and bias and I am about to purchase an interface. I am leaning towards the line 6 sonic port because of the reviews and the additional I/O capabilities. My question is, how does the sonic port compare to the apogee jam, irig hd, and other interfaces as far as sound quality? Also, in theory could I run jammup through the line out on the sonic port into an amp's power section and it sound good? On the other side of things, what is the downside of using something like this:

Avid Fast Track Duo - Standard | Sweetwater.com

Other than it is more expensive and less portable.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## frahmans

F20cpower3 said:


> I purchased jammup pro and bias and I am about to purchase an interface. I am leaning towards the line 6 sonic port because of the reviews and the additional I/O capabilities. My question is, how does the sonic port compare to the apogee jam, irig hd, and other interfaces as far as sound quality? Also, in theory could I run jammup through the line out on the sonic port into an amp's power section and it sound good? On the other side of things, what is the downside of using something like this:
> 
> Avid Fast Track Duo - Standard | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Other than it is more expensive and less portable.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



You can run the output of bias or jamup to a power section of an amp and just turn off cab sims. Search on YouTube, I saw a video of someone who did exactly that using a different interface though.

When looking at the fast track duo, it just has additional input and output options for other instruments and mica. Oh, if you buy fast track or similar just check the cable to connect to ipad - if you have a lightning based iPad then you may need the camera kit adaptor.

Even though I have the dock, I am interested in the sonicport because it's more mobile - like if I go to a friend's place or somewhere and want to bring an iPad and interface. 

The good thing with the dock is it charges my iPad at home so I can play without worrying bout battery.


----------



## F20cpower3

Thanks for the info frahmans! I think I will go ahead and get the sonic port. I researched and it seems the only way to disable cab sims is by doing it in bias and then opening the amp in jamup. I may just get a powered monitor to use when I play with live drums and just practice with headphones. Does anyone know if you can take a preset from jamup and import it in bias and disable the cab sim and export it back to jamup? For example, take one of Misha's patches and disable the cab in bias then export it back to jamup.


----------



## F20cpower3

Also, if I got the apogee jam, would there be any difference in running the signal out of the headphone jack on the ipad as opposed to the line out on the sonic port?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

F20cpower3 said:


> Thanks for the info frahmans! I think I will go ahead and get the sonic port. I researched and it seems the only way to disable cab sims is by doing it in bias and then opening the amp in jamup. I may just get a powered monitor to use when I play with live drums and just practice with headphones. Does anyone know if you can take a preset from jamup and import it in bias and disable the cab sim and export it back to jamup? For example, take one of Misha's patches and disable the cab in bias then export it back to jamup.


 
You can NOT change any of the Factory amps internals.




frahmans said:


> You can run the output of bias or jamup to a power section of an amp and just turn off cab sims. Search on YouTube, I saw a video of someone who did exactly that using a different interface though.





frahmans said:


> When looking at the fast track duo, it just has additional input and output options for other instruments and mica. Oh, if you buy fast track or similar just check the cable to connect to ipad - if you have a lightning based iPad then you may need the camera kit adaptor.
> 
> Even though I have the dock, I am interested in the sonicport because it's more mobile - like if I go to a friend's place or somewhere and want to bring an iPad and interface.
> 
> The good thing with the dock is it charges my iPad at home so I can play without worrying bout battery.


 
I have the Apogee Jam and I like it however I want the Line 6 because it charges your phone. It just seems like it should be a mandatory thing.

It is annoying to have to remember to keep your iphone/ipad fully charged before you need it and after about 2 hours of use it has used 50% of your power.

I wanted the Itrack dock or something similar due to that specific reason but also because it is something sturdy.

I use BIAS and a Power amp to push a 4x12 cab sometimes. it sounds great but it is a very messy and almost PITA setup. 

Just imagine having to first of all take your "break proof" case off your phone in order to allow the cable to fit in the phone, place your phone on top of the power amp staring at it the whole time because you are afraid it is going to fall off and break. 

On top of that you also have the cables that connect to the Apogee Jam, having to wrap your guitar cord around the power amp so the Apogee doesnt fall off the amp. Or I guess you could just leave everything on the floor for your lard ass vocalist to step on and break. No thanks. I want an Itrack dock


----------



## F20cpower3

I just read from a forum that the sonic port doesn't work with iPhone 5s or iPad mini with retina display. But on the line6 website it says it does? Has line6 changed or updated the sonic port to be compatible?


----------



## frahmans

Jackson, the line 6 sonic port also charges the device? Or was that referring to the focus rite itrack dock?


----------



## Deep Blue

My sonic port runs solely off the idevice's power and does not charge.

Also, it works fine with my iPad Air and my 5s, I don't see why it wouldn't like a retina mini.


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know of a way to get the DI signal when recording with the Jamup/iPad? I actually prefer the clean tones I get from my guitars DI signal and some post-EQ than when running it through an amp model in Jamup but I don't want to have to reconnect all the cabels I have hooked up to my PC just when I want clean tones. Does removing everything in the signal chain create a "true" bypass?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

frahmans said:


> Jackson, the line 6 sonic port also charges the device? Or was that referring to the focus rite itrack dock?


 
I was referring to the Line6. However I think i was wrong.

I read a while back that it does charge the phone, that was the only reason I considered it.

I just checked the Line6 site and it does not say anything about charging the phone.

If that is the case I would choose Apogee over the Line6, although it appears a bit bigger I just like Apogee products.


----------



## MBMoreno

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I was referring to the Line6. However I think i was wrong.
> 
> I read a while back that it does charge the phone, that was the only reason I considered it.
> 
> I just checked the Line6 site and it does not say anything about charging the phone.
> 
> If that is the case I would choose Apogee over the Line6, although it appears a bit bigger I just like Apogee products.



The Sonic Port doesn't charge the device.


----------



## capoeiraesp

This happened...






And it works brilliantly. Basically I'm just taking the headphone out into the Yamaha's input, which is set on the 'flat' channel and it sounds great! You can get some pretty massive volume out of it.


----------



## Preacher

I want to do some recording from Jam up into a DAW on my pc (I don't like garage band I have decided!) so I can have full access to some proper VST's etc, and I wonder if I am better using an audio to audio jack, and connect the Ipad headphones out to the mic in on my pc, or if I should use and audio to USB and connect the headphone jack on the iPad to a usb-2 input. A cable like the below

Link to cable goodness

what do you all think, which would be better? I have noticed I get lag when recording direct into my mic in using my amp and want to negate that where possible. that may be due to my PC being quite old though! its a 2.2ghz quad core, but 6gb of DDR 2 ram, so about 7/8 years old I think.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Collab track between me and a friend.....drums are mine done on EZD2, and guitars are his done completely on JamUp. Rough draft; let me know what you think:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/reaping-the-widow-mastered[/SC]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, instead of waiting for the Android version to (possibly) come out, I decided to take a hand-me-down iPhone 4S and join the Jamup crowd. 

Now my question is: Is there anything special about the Griffin Guitarconnect, or is it just one of those fancifed cables and better off getting an iRig HD or Griffin StudioConnect?

Also, in Airplane mode, how long do you think it would take to drain the battery of an older iPhone 4s while running Jamup?

EDIT: Well, I still didn't decide fully. Not sure if I'll stick with this phone since the battery life seems to be absolutely abysmal. Still thinking about getting a used POD HD500 depending on how long this one lasts.


----------



## Kroaton

Get an iPad 2 and a proper dock so you can both charge the device and input/output audio into it.

You won't be able to use cabinet impulses (via the Rooms! app) or do Audiobus app chaining, but the modeling in Bias is way better than anything on the Pod.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kroaton said:


> Get an iPad 2 and a proper dock so you can both charge the device and input/output audio into it.



I rather not have to buy a new device since, like I said, I already have a 4s that was given to me.


----------



## op1e

I recommend the Studio Connect. Its cheaper now that the new model is out. Stable, charges, good i/o and midi options and a big ass volume knob.

Griffin Technology S...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've also read you can use the MIDI ins/outs on the Griffin with MIDI pedalboards to control presets, right?


----------



## op1e

I imagine so. I do that now with my iphone 4s and iConnect Midi 1 and gsp1101. But this way leaves me stuck with the Jamup plug which I dont find the most stable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, I bit the bullet and bought the Studiconnect for $77. Hope it all works out. 

Also went ahead and got Bias since it was only $5. 

EDIT: Apparently the footcontroller thing is possible. 

EDIT2: Also, I doubt this is possible since the device most likely isn't designed for this nor has anyone tried it, but is it possible to run the Studioconnect into a PC with a 30-pin to USB adapter like this?






Just something I was thinking about.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was looking for a couple new tones for a drumjam and remembered someone here saying they dug Amplitube Orange. On sale for $7, so I snagged. Awesome tones in this and a couple cool FX. Well worth the price for doom/stoner stuff, and decent cleans too. Been hooked and making presets for a couple hours. 

Such a great time to be a guitarist!


----------



## Elric

steinmetzify said:


> Was looking for a couple new tones for a drumjam and remembered someone here saying they dug Amplitube Orange. On sale for $7, so I snagged. Awesome tones in this and a couple cool FX. Well worth the price for doom/stoner stuff, and decent cleans too. Been hooked and making presets for a couple hours.
> 
> Such a great time to be a guitarist!


I'm generally not a big Amplitube fan, but they totally hit it out of the park with AT Orange, it is my fave product of theirs both on iOS and the PC.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I did a bit more research, and apparently the Studio Connect isn't compatable with the iPhone 4S. 

That's according to Griffin's website. Anyone know if this is still true? If so I'm gonna cancel my order since the ............ still hasn't shipped. 

EDIT: Just finished talking to someone at Griffin. It's not compatible. .....  Guess I'll get an iRig HD instead.


----------



## F20cpower3

I just got my line 6 sonic port in and it works great with my iPhone 5s and iPad mini retina. I am really impressed with jamup! I think the amp sims are a lot better than my pod hd300. The only problem I have is I can't seem to dial in an overdriven rhythm tone that sounds good. A lot of the material I have written relies on larger chords that need clarity. I was excited to try Misha's patch because I really like his attention to detail and quality of his work, but with my guitar, through my headphones, the patch just doesn't sound right. There isn't a lot of clarity. I guess I should explain my setup, I am playing a schecter omen-7 with stock passive pickups into a sonicport, into my iPad mini retina running jamup. I know the stock pickups aren't great but I could get some good rhythm tones from the hd300 with this guitar. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dunno man.....dial back the gain, try different OD pedals and or gates, etc....keep messing around, you'll find it....if you're using Audiobus, give the free version of Stompbox a try......very cool FX in that one and I use it a lot for various things. Most of the time I don't really use the FX in JamUp as I like trying different apps for it better.

Also, keep in mind that Amplitube Orange is on sale right now.....$7 and it sounds amazing. Very easy to get good crunchy rhythm tones out of that one. Good luck!


----------



## op1e

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I did a bit more research, and apparently the Studio Connect isn't compatable with the iPhone 4S.
> 
> That's according to Griffin's website. Anyone know if this is still true? If so I'm gonna cancel my order since the ............ still hasn't shipped.
> 
> EDIT: Just finished talking to someone at Griffin. It's not compatible. .....  Guess I'll get an iRig HD instead.



That's good to know, but I still plan on getting one once I have an ipad. iPhone is handy for around the house but would much rather have something bigger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well due to some other things I needed to fund, I decided to skip the iOS stuff for now. May end up getting a different setup entirely in the future but for now I decided to settle for a Line6 Guitar Port I got for $18.

I'd love to get my hands on a Roland Duo Capture EX since its supposed to work on pretty much anything, amd I may eventually just get a used iPad Mini, iPod Touch 5th Gen, or iPhone 5 in the future so I can have something that works with these damn interfaces.


----------



## Electric Wizard

^Good thing. I'm late in saying this but will for anyone else; I've gone through two Studio Connects since winter. Don't recommend at all.

The first one pooped out after a few weeks. After about 30 minutes of use it would constantly shut off and turn back on. The replacement worked great for about 3 months, and then the volume dial got screwy. I'm still using it now because the unit technically works, but the dial doesn't correspond with the direction or amount you turn it. Clockwise or counterclockwise, sometimes it gets louder, sometimes quieter. I just paw at it until it lands on the right volume by chance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I'm sort of glad that the people I bought it from took so long to ship it.  I was also thinking about getting the GuitarConnect Pro, but I heard of reliability issues with them, so I decided to skip it. 

Looks like I'll have to wait until I have some extra cash and buy a Roland + a used iPad if I wanna go the iOS route.


----------



## CanniballistiX

So I built an amp in BIAS to match my Triple Rectifier with the Keith Merrow Overdrive so my workflow can continue when I cannot crank at night... check this out!

https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/crunchzilla-updated


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sounds great man.....this stuff is only getting better as time goes on and updates are performed. Sick track, btw...


----------



## mnemonic

So I just upgraded my phone to an iPhone 5s (I was going to get a 6 but they're just too big for me), so I've finally been able to give JamUp a good try... I was previously on an iPhone 4 so I couldn't use it without tons of latency.


Is it just me, or is there still some just-barely-noticable latency even with the 'ultra low latency' thing ticked? It kind of throws me off when I palm mute, but not when I play fast widdly-diddly shit. 

Also, I downloaded just the Treadplate amp on the free version to see how I like it, and I'm not really that impressed. Everything sounds pretty muddy and loose, and the tubescreamer pedal is weird as hell. I have to have the 'Overdrive' setting at 50% minimum or it cuts gain? Weird. 

Am I missing something? Anyone have tips/tricks they could share? Are there better amps and boosts in the metal pack? 

Also, you can't change cabs?


----------



## op1e

You need Bias to get around the no cab thing. Are you playing on decent headphones or monitors? Mine started out that way too, but after dialing around in Bias I got good tight tones. Didn't really jive with any of the extreme pack myself, had to build my own Yeti in Bias to get what i wanted. They need to add KT variety power tube types in both or make it an expansion. Last note, any updates on the Android developments with the latency fix?


----------



## Zalbu

What high gain/metal amps do you recommend in either Jamup or Bias? I'm pretty happy with my clean, crunch and lead tones but I'm absolutely rubbish when it comes to rhythm tones and my main tone sounds pretty harsh and thin. I'm 90% sure I'm using the Triple Treadplate model but I'm not really vibing with the 5153 one. I'm looking for something kinda like this




, just a standard ballsy metal tone.


----------



## mnemonic

op1e said:


> You need Bias to get around the no cab thing. Are you playing on decent headphones or monitors? Mine started out that way too, but after dialing around in Bias I got good tight tones. Didn't really jive with any of the extreme pack myself, had to build my own Yeti in Bias to get what i wanted. They need to add KT variety power tube types in both or make it an expansion. Last note, any updates on the Android developments with the latency fix?



I tried my M-Audio BX5d2 monitors and Sony MDRv6 headphones. Using podfarm, I get great sounds out of both. 

The packs are cheap enough, so I may download bias and the other amps to see if I can make a good tone with them. CanniballistiX's song is particularly awesome sounding so I have hope.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Zalbu said:


> What high gain/metal amps do you recommend in either Jamup or Bias? I'm pretty happy with my clean, crunch and lead tones but I'm absolutely rubbish when it comes to rhythm tones and my main tone sounds pretty harsh and thin. I'm 90% sure I'm using the Triple Treadplate model but I'm not really vibing with the 5153 one. I'm looking for something kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> , just a standard ballsy metal tone.


Somebody did a Fryette Sig:X in bias that I found on their tone sharing thing. I've been using that recently, it's got a little more thump than some of the other high gain stuff seems to have. I agree about the harshness of the high amps.

The SLO might be another choice. That's my go-to, but normally I don't shoot for a tone quite as "modern" as what you posted so YMMV.


----------



## Zalbu

Electric Wizard said:


> Somebody did a Fryette Sig:X in bias that I found on their tone sharing thing. I've been using that recently, it's got a little more thump than some of the other high gain stuff seems to have. I agree about the harshness of the high amps.
> 
> The SLO might be another choice. That's my go-to, but normally I don't shoot for a tone quite as "modern" as what you posted so YMMV.


I'm fine with any tone as long as it's got some depth, thump and crunch to it, that song was just the first thing that popped into my head. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## mnemonic

Hey guys, I'm having two problems with bias, maybe someone can help. 

When I first bought bias, there were a bunch of amps to choose from in each category. However, after selecting an amp, all other amps in other categories have disapeered. 






No amps in the "crunch" list 

Has anyone else had this problem? None of the buttons appear to bring back the full list. 


Second issue is volume. I get enough volume with headphones, but plugging into my studio monitors, I get hardly any. Iphone volume is on full, monitor volume is on full (m-audio bx5d2) and the app volume is in the Orange/red while playing. Is there some other volume control I'm missing?

Im using a line 6 sonic port which has no external volume controls on it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

mnemonic said:


> <snip>



I've never had the amps disappear on me so I'm no help there....as far as the volume issue there's an output level in the amp itself, and I think you can switch it from headphones to monitors. I can't think of exactly where but I want to say it's in the tube section??

Also, NGD = new 'I've had this guitar 10 minutes so here's some brootz' clip day.....M80M, Ampkit, Stompbox, Garageband. Just loaded up a tone I was using on my 7s and didn't really tweak anything...sounds decent but it'll get better as I dial it in.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/m80m-9s[/SC]


----------



## mnemonic

Well, deleting and re-downloading Bias brought the other amps back, but switching to jamup makes them all disappear again when I go back into Bias. Force closing doesn't help either. On the upside, all latency is now gone. I used to get latency switching from Bias to Jamup, and it wouldn't go away without force closing and re-opening the apps. The Bias triple recto is also pretty cool sounding. Way better than the treadplate amp in JamUp.

I'm also getting an error saying "Audiobus initialization problem: There was a problem setting up Audiobus communication. Audiobus will be disabled" whenever I start JamUp or Bias. Though this doesn't effect functionality. 

Finally, I can't save presets in JamUp anymore since I updated to iOS8 this morning. (the audiobus error and preset error are new, I was on 7.1.whatever yesterday with the bias problem)

I tried deleting and re-downloading, and now JamUp crashes immediately upon opening 


I'm thinking today is just not my day.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude it sounds like it isn't....Positive Grid posted something on FB last night about waiting until they got the approval for the iOS8 upgrades before upgrading otherwise it could screw up your patches or whatever. I'm sure they'll get it worked out soon, they're usually pretty good about it.


----------



## mnemonic

Thats what I deduced, so I guess I'll just wait for the update.


----------



## Kroaton

Is anyone using an iPhone 5/s live with an interface that actually charges the thing?

I've been ok with setting my phone on Airplane mode and hooking it up to my Focusrite 18i6 (not bus powered, plugged into its external PSU) during practice, but I'm looking into buying something that's portable and solid enough for live gigs that would have the option of charging the phone from a wall wart while I'm playing.

Anything like that out there?


----------



## Sephael

I use a Tascam iUR2 for my 4S that charges my phone when I choose to plug it in (via USB so not bulky like a wall wort). Obviously you would need a 16pin to lightning converter. Amazingly versatile little unit, works on iOS and PC, stereo in/out (with extra left input for guitar), digital out, mini midi (in & out), headphone out, it can mix in dry signal to the processed for monitoring. The unit even comes with 2 XLR to 1/4" cables to ease the use of it with acoustics and mics. 

The only 3 gripes I have about the unit: the iOS cable isn't detachable (but does store in a little compartment), the outputs are for Aux cables (simple converter cable here or 1/8" to 1/4" from headphone jack solves this), and it is about the size of two cd cases stacked.


----------



## mnemonic

Yay, jamup update for iOS8 is out, now I can use it again. 

Also, can you not load the metal expansion pack amps into Bias? I really dig the Ola War amp, I just want to make some tweaks. (Tame that honky midrange and figure out why it sounds like there is a really tight reverb on the amp)


----------



## frahmans

Mnemonic. I have the expansion packs you mentioned. I don't think you can. But if enough us email positive grid, maybe they'd give us a tweak able version.


----------



## mnemonic

frahmans said:


> Mnemonic. I have the expansion packs you mentioned. I don't think you can. But if enough us email positive grid, maybe they'd give us a tweak able version.



I think I'll do that, actually. At the very least, I think we should be able to change cabs with the Signature amps.


----------



## frahmans

For me, one of the coolest things in bias is noting the difference between merrow 5153 with the insane 5153. The difference, stock wise, is audible.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ToneStack on sale today ONLY for 99 cents! This is a steal just to mess around with. Grab it!


----------



## mnemonic

I downloaded the free version of AmpKit yesterday, I'm surprised how good it sounds. Getting pretty good tones with zero effort with the valveking/808 combo. Maybe better than jamup. Is the full version worth getting?


----------



## Electric Wizard

steinmetzify said:


> ToneStack on sale today ONLY for 99 cents! This is a steal just to mess around with. Grab it!


Decided to check it out and wound up getting the mother lode pack since that was half off as well. Hopefully they keep expanding things. I'd like more in the way of metal oriented amps, and a lot more in the way of effects. The modeling is good though, there are definitely some amps I prefer to their jamup counterparts.

I definitely wouldn't pay more than $25 for everything, but if it's still $.99 for the base app I second Stein in saying people should check it out.


----------



## Steinmetzify

There was a bunch of stuff in there I wouldn't ever use, so I just went piecemeal on it....bought a few pedals and like 5 amps. I was pretty shocked at the 6505 and matching cab. It's ....in righteous, especially for what it cost.

For me it's worth it to have a few different apps...JamUp can start to sound really similar to me given what I use to sound good to me. So Ampkit and Amplitube Orange were definitely worthy additions to the iPad. I'd say grab a couple you know you're gonna like and see if it's worth it to you to buy the whole thing...I grabbed the 6505, the ENGL and the Recto and those were different enough for me from the other apps to jam on.


----------



## mnemonic

I put in a bit more time into understanding the deep editing controls in Bias, and I'm really digging the triple recto model and the SLO model. 

Cab and Transformer settings seem to be the most important parts. Get those wrong and the tone goes mushy and 'distant' sounding. Get it right, and its clear, snappy, tight and responsive.


----------



## leftnotright

mnemonic said:


> I downloaded the free version of AmpKit yesterday, I'm surprised how good it sounds. Getting pretty good tones with zero effort with the valveking/808 combo. Maybe better than jamup. Is the full version worth getting?


 
I have AMPKIT pro and the effects are TERRBILE. the Delay and reverbs are horrendous.

I have a good wack of the effects and amps....until someone here pointed me to Jamup. I INSTANTLY DELETED AMPKIT.

So that's my 2 cents.


----------



## PBGas

199$ for Bias desktop Pro version with amp matching. 
99$ for basic Bias Desktop


----------



## mnemonic

leftnotright said:


> I have AMPKIT pro and the effects are TERRBILE. the Delay and reverbs are horrendous.
> 
> I have a good wack of the effects and amps....until someone here pointed me to Jamup. I INSTANTLY DELETED AMPKIT.
> 
> So that's my 2 cents.



Nice, haha. 

I initially found it easier to dial in a tone with the ampkit demo than with jamup/bias, but after spending some more time with jamup/bias and figuring out how stuff worked, it sounds noticeably better than ampkit to me.



PBGas said:


> 199$ for Bias desktop Pro version with amp matching.
> 99$ for basic Bias Desktop



This seems really expensive given how much it costs for iOS devices, unless there are a ton of expansions I don't know about. The AppStore shows £13.99 for the app and £13.98 worth of in-app purchases, so that's £27.97, which is approximately $45



Also; where is Positive Grid based? I'm guessing somewhere that isn't primarily English-speaking?


----------



## PBGas

So I was playing around today with Bias and I turned off the internal cabs. They are really not that bad at all, but there is a lot better out there. 

I then routed the signal to Logic and turned on the updated Two-Notes WOS III plugin. 

Holy Hell!

 

This was on the IOS version going into my interface. 
Will pick up the app version this week and have some fun with that in Beta mode.

I'll try and put up some clips at some point.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man, interested to hear this...


----------



## PBGas

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man, interested to hear this...



I hate to say this but with this setup (I'm beta testing the app now...) I ended up sending my Kemper back. 

I thought I was going to keep it but this is something that I would rather have and I don't need an external box to do it. Couple that with my amp and the Torpedo Live and I'm pretty much set now.


----------



## zilla

Might have been posted/asked already...

I have an ipad 3 running ios 7. Any performance issues if I upgrade to ios 8?


----------



## Steinmetzify

PBGas said:


> I hate to say this but with this setup (I'm beta testing the app now...) I ended up sending my Kemper back.
> 
> I thought I was going to keep it but this is something that I would rather have and I don't need an external box to do it. Couple that with my amp and the Torpedo Live and I'm pretty much set now.



And like $1500 (+?) cheaper too...I bet that stuff slays with the Live. Glad you found something cheaper that works for you...I get why the Kempers and AxeFx cost so much, especially considering the R&D and the fact that it's hardware costs $, but I think it's cool there are other options.


----------



## johnnyninja

I'm running an Apogee Jam into my iPad using Tonestack, Jamup, and Amplitube. Is there any way to record dry and reamp? I know you can do this using garageband's native amp sims. I haven't tried it yet but I assume you could use an apps built in recorder and use audiobus to sent it through Jamup and then into the daw. Any other ideas?


----------



## Steinmetzify

The only one I know for sure that I own that I could do this on is Amplitube Orange......so I'd assume you could do it on the regular Amplitube app as well? No other ideas as far as re-amping, sorry.


----------



## johnnyninja

Thanks. The I'll see what I can do with amplitube.


----------



## mnemonic

zilla said:


> Might have been posted/asked already...
> 
> I have an ipad 3 running ios 7. Any performance issues if I upgrade to ios 8?



I can't help with regards to hardware, but Bias still hasn't been updated for iOS8. It still works for the most part, but I do get a pop-up saying audiobus can't be loaded every time I open the app. I don't know what audiobus is, but whatever it is, it doesn't stop Bias from working. Just an annoying pop-up.

Also, I've had one instance a couple days ago when Bias froze and crashed while I was renaming an amp, and would crash on startup every time I opened it (tried force-closing the app, restarting my phone, etc. but nothing helped). I had to delete and re-download the app, which means I lost my saved amps. Luckily most of them were saved in JamUp so not a big deal, though kind of annoying. Not sure if that was specifically an iOS8 problem though I haven't heard of it happening to anyone else prior to iOS8.


----------



## PBGas

steinmetzify said:


> And like $1500 (+?) cheaper too...I bet that stuff slays with the Live. Glad you found something cheaper that works for you...I get why the Kempers and AxeFx cost so much, especially considering the R&D and the fact that it's hardware costs $, but I think it's cool there are other options.



Exactly! I really like the Kemper stuff and the Axe II but from some testing, I can get what I need from the Bias Pro app and the Two-Notes plugin, easily. I'm happy with saving some $$$ at the end of it all. If I play live I use my 5150 III combo with the Torpedo Live and I'm good to go.


----------



## weirdoku

Who's got their invitation for BIAS Desktop? I just got mine but it's $199 for the pro version, a bit hesitant dropping that much on software when I already have everything on the iPad version. Only thing I really want it for is the Amp Matching feature. I just spent some money on a pair of Ionizers and Hipshot bridge... don't want to spend more right now dammit.


----------



## PBGas

PBGas said:


> Exactly! I really like the Kemper stuff and the Axe II but from some testing, I can get what I need from the Bias Pro app and the Two-Notes plugin, easily. I'm happy with saving some $$$ at the end of it all. If I play live I use my 5150 III combo with the Torpedo Live and I'm good to go.



I've updated a post on the other thread on Bias. It's a great program! However, something else has come my way out of fortune so I'll keep my Kemper at this point.


----------



## Chrisjd

How old is this jamup app now? I will be getting my iPad next month, and want the positive grid jamup, but are there any newer revisions in the works i should hold out for?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Chrisjd said:


> How old is this jamup app now? I will be getting my iPad next month, and want the positive grid jamup, but are there any newer revisions in the works i should hold out for?



The jamup updates are always free.


----------



## Deep Blue

Anyone been able to dial in a good HM-2 sunlight sound with BIAS or Jamup? Going for the Entombed - Left Hand Path sound. I've had some luck with the "Tubeworks Mosvalve" head on tonecloud. Any other ideas for making this thing sound like crap?


----------



## Chrisjd

So i bought jamup xt pro and the metal pack. for $20 i thought i'd get a little more. what are people using to record songs with? Jamup's daw is EXTREMELY limited. it's actually not even a daw, it's an 8 track recorder(but they limit you to 2 tracks unless you shell out more coin). Basically, if i want to use my ipad as a mini recording studio, what's the best option? 

Is jamup---->garageband via audiobus the best method?


----------



## Omrat

Hey Guys !

Has anybody used the Jam option inside the JamUp for backingtracks ?
Tested it and it sounds like a crap .
Sound quality of the backingtrack gets totally muffed while playing along via Jamup preset.
Im using iRig and iPhone 5. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Steinmetzify

Chrisjd said:


> Is jamup---->garageband via audiobus the best method?



Yeah, basically....especially if you're trying to go cheaper on it. GB is a free app and works fine. If you're trying to go heavier, like full songs or whatever, there are other DAWs available but they're expensive. GB always worked for me since I never do anything more than 8 tracks in a tune...double track guitars, little bass, some FX and whatever. 

Plus Audiobus has a slot for FX, so you can mix and match....run FX from one app after JamUp or whatnot. Seriously, check out the others I told you about....Stompbox has a free version, Amplitube Orange is good, Ampkit slays for 5150 tones and it's free, but you gotta pay for the 5150 amp/cab combo...I think it was like $10. I went through a lot of stuff, putting pieces together from different apps before I found stuff that worked for me. It's kind of like a pedalboard like that. PM if you have any questions, man....I've been messing with this stuff for over a year.

Also, for anyone still looking for DRUMS, Derek Buddemeyer is working on what is basically EZDrummer for the iPad....quoted from another forum:

"The drums are from my iPad app that I'm developing called "Drum Session" no ETA yet but we are working hard to get it finished up. Just think of EZDrummer/Addictive Drums but on iPad.....it will have around 10 different kits and about 3500 initial drag & drop loops, fills, etc. Create your own tracks or use the provided loops and cut/paste/split and add accents to them. All the kit pieces are panned according to their position in the kit, room reverbs and eq's are already set...so no fuss...just kickass, studio quality drum tracks in minutes. Seriously...takes my a matter of 3-4 minutes to create a track. I designed this with non-drumming guitarists in mind..."

I hit him up and asked when it might be ready, and he told me he hopes this year. I know he's been working on it for a while, but I have high hopes for this. There just aren't really any good drum apps on the iPad, at least none that compare to the UI of EZDrummer 2. Hope this changes that.


----------



## Deep Blue

That sounds exactly like what I've wanted since I got the ipad. Would be awesome to be able to sit on the couch or outside somewhere with the ipad and program drums.


----------



## Chrisjd

steinmetzify said:


> Yeah, basically....especially if you're trying to go cheaper on it. GB is a free app and works fine. If you're trying to go heavier, like full songs or whatever, there are other DAWs available but they're expensive. GB always worked for me since I never do anything more than 8 tracks in a tune...double track guitars, little bass, some FX and whatever.
> 
> Plus Audiobus has a slot for FX, so you can mix and match....run FX from one app after JamUp or whatnot. Seriously, check out the others I told you about....Stompbox has a free version, Amplitube Orange is good, Ampkit slays for 5150 tones and it's free, but you gotta pay for the 5150 amp/cab combo...I think it was like $10. I went through a lot of stuff, putting pieces together from different apps before I found stuff that worked for me. It's kind of like a pedalboard like that. PM if you have any questions, man....I've been messing with this stuff for over a year.
> 
> Also, for anyone still looking for DRUMS, Derek Buddemeyer is working on what is basically EZDrummer for the iPad....quoted from another forum:
> 
> "The drums are from my iPad app that I'm developing called "Drum Session" no ETA yet but we are working hard to get it finished up. Just think of EZDrummer/Addictive Drums but on iPad.....it will have around 10 different kits and about 3500 initial drag & drop loops, fills, etc. Create your own tracks or use the provided loops and cut/paste/split and add accents to them. All the kit pieces are panned according to their position in the kit, room reverbs and eq's are already set...so no fuss...just kickass, studio quality drum tracks in minutes. Seriously...takes my a matter of 3-4 minutes to create a track. I designed this with non-drumming guitarists in mind..."
> 
> I hit him up and asked when it might be ready, and he told me he hope this year. I know he's been working on it for a while, but I have high hopes for this. There just aren't really any good drum apps on the iPad, at least none that compare to the UI of EZDrummer 2. Hope this changes that.



Dude, that would be awesome to have drum programming on the iPad. please let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Deep Blue said:


> That sounds exactly like what I've wanted since I got the ipad. Would be awesome to be able to sit on the couch or outside somewhere with the ipad and program drums.





Chrisjd said:


> Dude, that would be awesome to have drum programming on the iPad. *please let us know if you hear anything*.



Oh absolutely....I actually bought EZDrummer 2 just because there was nothing on iOS that could compare...if this is comparable that would rock so damn hard. 

Seriously, have you guys tried any of the drum apps? They suck so friggin bad...compared to EZD2 it's not even funny. I can do a track in EZD2 inside of 5 minutes. There's just nothing out there that even comes close. I'm really hoping this changes that...


----------



## Altar

steinmetzify said:


> Also, for anyone still looking for DRUMS, Derek Buddemeyer is working on what is basically EZDrummer for the iPad....quoted from another forum:
> 
> "The drums are from my iPad app that I'm developing called "Drum Session" no ETA yet but we are working hard to get it finished up. Just think of EZDrummer/Addictive Drums but on iPad.....it will have around 10 different kits and about 3500 initial drag & drop loops, fills, etc. Create your own tracks or use the provided loops and cut/paste/split and add accents to them. All the kit pieces are panned according to their position in the kit, room reverbs and eq's are already set...so no fuss...just kickass, studio quality drum tracks in minutes. Seriously...takes my a matter of 3-4 minutes to create a track. I designed this with non-drumming guitarists in mind..."
> 
> I hit him up and asked when it might be ready, and he told me he hopes this year. I know he's been working on it for a while, but I have high hopes for this. There just aren't really any good drum apps on the iPad, at least none that compare to the UI of EZDrummer 2. Hope this changes that.



Yusssssss


----------



## Altar

I've got bias and jamup, and they are fantastic. I'm frustrated though, because when I go to record into GarageBand, I have to turn down to an almost unusable volume to avoid ridiculous amounts of feedback. Anyone else get this too? I'm using audiobus to connect them, in case that's relevant.


----------



## Altar

Also, on the subject of drums - I've been able to get some good stuff by using GarageBand's stock drums. Basically, I write my parts in one track(studio kit) and then split them up. Hi hats, crash, ride and bell, snare, kick, and toms each get their own tracks, I also use the crash from the live kit and sometimes the ride as well. All are panned according to position and adjusted for volume. I reinforce the main snare hits with rimshots, and add reverb, and after all this is done and all parts are written I turn off grid and set each hit slightly off time, just enough to give the tracks a little more of a believable feel. 

I can maybe post a demo soon if that's something anyone wants to hear.

Also, very happy with bias so far. Really digging my version of a 5153, it's basically the "Masamune 5153" I found on tone cloud with a couple tweaks. V clean is nice too, good for adding delays, reverbs, etc, some nice tesseract esque tones from that amp.


----------



## ZtPositiveGrid

Hey guys,

Z here, now with a Positive Grid outfit  !

Just wanted to see if anyone has tried out BIAS Desktop yet and what you thought of it?

If you haven't, check it out here!
Positive Grid  BIAS Desktop

By the way, thank you SS.org for all the support/feedback that got me here!
Z


----------



## Zalbu

I have this problem when I play big chords that some of the high frequencies completely kill the low ones which makes playing complex stuff hard when I suddenly can't hear the low notes at all, no matter how hard I pick. It almost feels like there's a limited range of frequencies that are fighting for the attention. It's hard to explain (and record), but could this be because of the Jamup plug? Does a better input device have a bigger frequency range or am I just rambling about nonsense?


----------



## ZtPositiveGrid

Zalbu said:


> I have this problem when I play big chords that some of the high frequencies completely kill the low ones which makes playing complex stuff hard when I suddenly can't hear the low notes at all, no matter how hard I pick. It almost feels like there's a limited range of frequencies that are fighting for the attention. It's hard to explain (and record), but could this be because of the Jamup plug? Does a better input device have a bigger frequency range or am I just rambling about nonsense?



Sorry to hear that issue, it's the first I've heard about something like this and have never experienced that, does it happen with all your guitars? Is your output level in the red/spiking when you play?


----------



## mnemonic

As in, let the high strings ring and then try palm muting a low string, and you get no volume/chunk out of the palm muted note? If so, I've never played an amp that *didn't* do this. 

If that's not what you mean, and you're having issues hearing all the strings on open chords, maybe too much gain? Or just a general lack of clarity that will just take time and knowhow to tweak out.


----------



## Zalbu

It doesn't have to be palm muted, but it's probably normal and I just don't have enough experience with real amps to be able to tell the different. It's not completely quiet, just way lower volume.


----------



## ZtPositiveGrid

Hmm, some recordings would be helpful (I know you mentioned it's hard to record)

Does the issue happen with other guitars?


----------



## Zalbu

Sweet baby jesus, I just decided that I need to get AISO4ALL working and boy have I been missing out. It feels like my guitar is touch sensitive, I can finally play gallops and fast stuff again. 

One question though, is it not possible to play sound from other sources while AISO4ALL is running? I have my guitar hooked up to my computer all the time so I can play along to songs and pick the guitar and jam whenever, but can't do that now.


----------



## Altar

Bias and Jamup sound real, real good played loud through a transparent amplifier.


----------



## Yianni54

Ok so I just purchased Bias and Jamup Profor my ipad. I'm using Line 6 sonic port. 

I run it into the FX return of my 2014 Mesa Roadster (serial loop). In Bias I bypass the cab. 

However, I still don't get a good sound. I hear a lot of fizz and it doesn't sound like my normal amp sound thin. 

Any suggestions?

Within the app settings for both Bias and Jamup pro I have input into left channel, speaker out. Low latency is on for both. 

What am I doing wrong here? Thanks


----------



## Altar

Try EQing out some highs, changing the tubes, loosening up on the compression... I find that I don't like the stock amps very much at all myself.


----------



## Elric

Zt: _For an iOS app_ Bias/Jamup is quite excellent. But the cab models are really mediocre, it is probably a bit much to ask given the current hardware on the app front but at least for the desktop, you desperately NEED to support legit IRs to compete at the desktop level. Both jamup and bias lack the kind of presence, clarity, feel, and openness of high end tube amps (and the upper tier modeling units and plugins) because of this.

I have run Bias (both app and plugin, I own both) with cab sims off into IR loaders and into power amp+real cabs and it is night and day. It's cool that I can do this and you allow disabling of cab sims, but if your product was truly complete I wouldn't have too.

I know people here get stoked about these apps but you guys could take them to whole new level if you could address this Achilles heel. It is the same problem every single mid tier hardware device suffers from right now: POD HD, Digitech, Boss, etc... and some of the weaker plugins AT3, Guitar Rig.

Also, Bias desktop is overpriced by a factor of 2X without FX. I specifically recommend Revalver 4 over it whenever people ask, Revalver is very comparable to Bias in terms of modeling quality and customization but supports real IRs and has a full battery of effects and it costs less.

Not trying to be harsh but you guys need this feedback. I'm ecstatic with the value provided by the iOS apps but I think people are settling on your product because it is best in class for the time being on the platform rather than actually providing bleeding edge tone. It is also really pretty/sexy which never hurts. But: IMHO it is a middle of the pack product; which is not bad since modelers are quite excellent these days, but I assume you guys want to take it up a notch by engaging with customers.


----------



## metallkrieg

Yianni54 said:


> Ok so I just purchased Bias and Jamup Profor my ipad. I'm using Line 6 sonic port.
> 
> I run it into the FX return of my 2014 Mesa Roadster (serial loop). In Bias I bypass the cab.
> 
> However, I still don't get a good sound. I hear a lot of fizz and it doesn't sound like my normal amp sound thin.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Within the app settings for both Bias and Jamup pro I have input into left channel, speaker out. Low latency is on for both.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Thanks



This! This is exactly my experience with Bias/Jamup on iPad and I'm using the iRig. I also have the exact same problem with the POD (when disabling cab sim and connecting directly to a power amp).

People tend to suggest heavy EQing and lower gain, but then it sounds and feels fake. That's why I'm using Jamup for headphone practicing only...


----------



## Yianni54

Same problems here!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Weird....I ran that stuff into numerous amps and it sounded fantastic. I haven't really messed around with it since I got my GSP1101 and I updated my iPad and lost Ampkit in Audiobus.

I want to say set the input into center, or both channels or whatever? I can't remember...


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm so tired of my 16gb ipad.... Why the hell do i have to constantly delete crap to update your stupid software, apple.


----------



## Curt

Bias doesn't work on my iPhone.  I really don't want to use this as a reason to buy a newer model, because for all other purposes, my iPhone 4 still does what I need it to. 

Oh well, on the bright side, I've got my 5150 patch sounding killer now.


----------



## FedericoTeti

I have it on my mini iPad. Was great during ios 7, now I don´t know what´s going on but I get feedback constantly, background fizz, i can hardly dial a good tone without bunch of noise going on.
Ah, another thing that happens to me is that I use the clic and since the last update the clic comes out with the same amp effect, so i get a distorted delayed clic.

I´m looking foward getting an 11r or something else.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I updated to iOS 8 and it was terrible. I got a GSP1101 just before that, and it's my go to now. Forget this stuff, I don't have time to mess around with it trying to get it to sound good again. Wish I'd never updated it.


----------



## Deep Blue

Oh man, is it really that bad? I was wary of what effects updating might have so I'm still running iOS 7 on my phone and ipad, looks like I won't be updating for a while.


----------



## Jake

Same here with ios8 it got awful. Fortunately an axe fx ultra showed up in my house so theres that


----------



## FedericoTeti

I read somewhere and it worked for me. It makes it a little better if you put the ipad on flight mode.


----------



## matisq

Quick video for Christmas! 
I'm combining analogue (tube amp and OD Peral) and digital solutions (iPhone with PG Bias and Line 6 AMPLIFi) to get some decent guitar sound. 


Ho-Ho-Ho!


----------



## Elric

Deep Blue said:


> Oh man, is it really that bad?


No, not in my experience. There was the one initial glitchy iOS8 version but that was stabilized relatively quickly, so, other than that it has been fine for me and my family and we have *many* devices. The current version has seen zero issues.

A lot of time OS updates (on any platform) will break poorly coded applications and people will mistakenly say "the OS update broke my system" when their applications are choking things. The OS manufacturers can only minimally control this (publishing dev guidelines sending out betas)... Windows gets a particularly bad rap on that front for example because they have a crazy number of drivers and third party things that get loaded onto systems.

I have been using using Music apps with iOS8.x with zero issues for a while now (Bias was in fact one of those broken apps on iOS8 launch but it was updated a couple of weeks back)... I was playing Bias/Jamup on my mini yesterday and it sounded as good as ever, no latency, etc. 

Just like anything else on the net, YMMV.


----------



## mnemonic

Bias and Jamup work fine for me on iOS8. 

Mind you, they didn't when iOS8 first dropped. Took a week or so before Positive Grid released an update so Jamup would work. Didn't get an update for Bias until about a month later, though Bias still mostly worked during that time (did get a popup every time I opened it, saying audiobus wasn't working though).


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice, thanks for posting it. I was irked at the Audiobus deal because I used it for everything even if I wasn't recording. Pissed me off that I couldn't use Ampkit with it as well, as the 5150 in that is my favorite base tone. Maybe I'll check it out later today if I get some time.


----------



## leftnotright

HELP, how do I move my jamup pro presets to another ipad????


----------



## Zalbu

So since I'm a complete doofus when it comes to recording stuff, how do you do when you're tracking guitars in a DAW? 

I currently set the monitoring in my DAW to off and listen to the guitar by turning on "Listen to this device" in the settings for my audio interface, but it feels like that's the wrong way to do it and only gives me a mono signal. I would use the AISO drivers but then I can't listen to sound from other sources which isn't helpful when you're doing covers and stuff.

I'm reading about direct monitoring and how that gives you 0 latency but I'm too much of a dumbass to figure it out, do you have to connect your headphones to your audio interface for it to work?


----------



## Electric Wizard

leftnotright said:


> HELP, how do I move my jamup pro presets to another ipad????


You can export them to dropbox by going to Preset Backup under the settings menu. That or just share them publicly.


----------



## leftnotright

Electric Wizard said:


> You can export them to dropbox by going to Preset Backup under the settings menu. That or just share them publicly.


 
OMG THANK YOU!!!

I did that in SECONDS.........


----------



## FedericoTeti

All I get is feedback. I wouldn´t recommend spending money on this, but upto you. At least you can use jam up without paying.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Spending some money on a nicer interface helps a lot with any feedback. I originally had the original iRig cable and got a lot of feedback, then upgraded to the iRig HD cable and have no feedback at all anymore. I'm really enjoying Jamup, only issue I have is that my 4s will occasionally crash and the app drops out; it gets worse as I try to stack apps like loopy, bias, etc. Oh well, I'm due for an upgrade in a few months.


----------



## FedericoTeti

EdgeCrusher said:


> Spending some money on a nicer interface helps a lot with any feedback. I originally had the original iRig cable and got a lot of feedback, then upgraded to the iRig HD cable and have no feedback at all anymore. I'm really enjoying Jamup, only issue I have is that my 4s will occasionally crash and the app drops out; it gets worse as I try to stack apps like loopy, bias, etc. Oh well, I'm due for an upgrade in a few months.



I noticed that too. Did you get by any chance after downloadin some patch the ¨unsupported module¨ message? This has caused mine to crash.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

No, the audio will just cut out and the app will shut down sometimes with no error message. Have to restart the app and it works again. Kinda kills any hope of using it live with loopy and the Blueboard pedal I bought. I guess the processing power of the 4s just isn't enough to run stably for long periods of time.


----------



## Altar

FedericoTeti said:


> All I get is feedback. I wouldn´t recommend spending money on this, but upto you. At least you can use jam up without paying.



This is likely your interface. My tascam ixz caused so many feedback and noise issues. If you aren't already using one, I'd say it's essential to have a lightning/30pin based interface.


----------



## Zalbu

Zalbu said:


> So since I'm a complete doofus when it comes to recording stuff, how do you do when you're tracking guitars in a DAW?
> 
> I currently set the monitoring in my DAW to off and listen to the guitar by turning on "Listen to this device" in the settings for my audio interface, but it feels like that's the wrong way to do it and only gives me a mono signal. I would use the AISO drivers but then I can't listen to sound from other sources which isn't helpful when you're doing covers and stuff.
> 
> I'm reading about direct monitoring and how that gives you 0 latency but I'm too much of a dumbass to figure it out, do you have to connect your headphones to your audio interface for it to work?


Scratch that, I just realized that I can import the song I want to cover into my DAW and track with the AISO drivers on top of it with zero latency. I'm amazed that I can even dress myself in the mornings sometimes...


----------



## youngthrasher9

Just stopping in here to recommend the Sonoma Wire Works GuitarJack model 2.

I had been using the standard JamUp plug. It was noisy and fragile, and failed within about 2 months of use. (despite the fact that I took good care of it)

The guitarjack has none of the unavoidable noise that the JamUp plug did, and it's built like a tank. I'm talking pedal quality enclosure, metal all around, it's tough.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Has anyone else had issues after purchasing the add-ons for Bias? 

I bought all three of the new packs but I still sometimes get a message when previewing amps saying that they contain something that I don't own and may sound different. I've tried restoring the purchases, restarting Bias, etc. but it persists.


----------



## frahmans

Had same problem on my bias for iPad when downloading a Tom quayle patch. Found out it was a tone matched patch. iOS version of bias does not have the tone match module in it. So some patches made with bias desktop using tone match will not work on the iOS version of bias.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I feel like an idiot today. I just discovered the room controls in Bias.


Everything sounds better after I tweaked that a bit.


----------



## Electric Wizard

frahmans said:


> Had same problem on my bias for iPad when downloading a Tom quayle patch. Found out it was a tone matched patch. iOS version of bias does not have the tone match module in it. So some patches made with bias desktop using tone match will not work on the iOS version of bias.



Aw man... That's pretty lame. I figured you could use tone matched patches without desktop, just not make them obviously. I thought it was the lack of expansions that was stopping me.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## tylerpond05

Look out, Musicians Friend has a restock of Line 6 Sonic Ports for 50 bucks, while supplies last!!!


----------



## dedsouth333

So yeah. I just got my first iDevice ever (iPhone 5s) and am looking to get Jamup and Bias. I'm looking at the Apogee Jam 96K as well. 

Could someone offer some quick advice on the a low latency interface if the Apogee isn't advisable.

Ok well I own the apps now. I went ahead and snagged them when I saw they were still $5 a piece. I just have to get to a wifi source to actually download them.


----------



## MBMoreno

Electric Wizard said:


> Aw man... That's pretty lame. I figured you could use tone matched patches without desktop, just not make them obviously. I thought it was the lack of expansions that was stopping me.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.



I get the message because of the lack of the tone match module but can still use tone matched patches on both my iPhone 5s and iPad. it sounds the same as in the computer (judging from the demo, I don't own Bias Desktop, but still)


----------



## matisq

Hello
This is a short demo how I'm using Positive Grid&#65279; Bias with custom IR cab impulses on iPad.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

MBMoreno said:


> I get the message because of the lack of the tone match module but can still use tone matched patches on both my iPhone 5s and iPad. it sounds the same as in the computer (judging from the demo, I don't own Bias Desktop, but still)



Exactly, I just spent a few hours downloading and jamming some of the amp matched tones on the tone share cloud in Bias. They work just fine despite the error message. There are some really cool Mark V:25 tones, and Fluff's .50 Caliber tones sound awesome; my favorite so far!


----------



## MatthewK

youngthrasher9 said:


> I feel like an idiot today. I just discovered the room controls in Bias.
> 
> 
> Everything sounds better after I tweaked that a bit.



I've always just turned that off. Sounds terrible to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

matisq said:


> Hello
> This is a short demo how I'm using Positive Grid&#65279; Bias with custom IR cab impulses on iPad.




This is VERY relevant to my interests. Thanks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just got my iPad today and started using Bias and JamUp. Negative: For some reason, JamUp Pro isn't allowing me to buy the all access in-app purchase, even after trying the solution the Positive Grid Help Center suggest.

Positive: Bias is pretty bad ass.


----------



## tylerpond05

Apple services were down for a bit yesterday morning, so you should be able to buy all the stuff now. But I'd just buy all the effects and import all the amps from BIAS. Too bad you missed the sale when the IAP in BIAS were 5 bucks each.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

tylerpond05 said:


> Apple services were down for a bit yesterday morning, so you should be able to buy all the stuff now. But I'd just buy all the effects and import all the amps from BIAS. Too bad you missed the sale when the IAP in BIAS were 5 bucks each.



Still isn't working and Positive Grid basically said that it's Apple and to inquire with them how to solve the issue.


----------



## tylerpond05

did you buy anything in BIAS? Because if that works, then it IS Positive Grids issue. Bummer that you can't get what you want.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

tylerpond05 said:


> did you buy anything in BIAS? Because if that works, then it IS Positive Grids issue. Bummer that you can't get what you want.



Yeah, I bought two amp designer packs or whatever. There's a glassy, crunch and insane designer things and I bought the crunch and insane ones. Positive Grid said they don't really have any control over it and it's Apple's issue.


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds

Hi....BIAS and JamUp sounds so awesome...and now they added dropbox function...very nice


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Expansion packs are apparently half off today.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Recently got the "glassy" designer thing, which is the last one [they have 3]. Pretty cool options that let you fine tune it a little more for that particular type of amp.


----------



## Deep Blue

Just a heads up, Auria and Auria LE are currently 50% off ($25 and $12 off respectively).

Edit: I'm guessing this is due to Auria Pro launching soon?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm a lazy ass who doesn't want to dig through this entire thread, so can one of you fellas do me a favor and give me a quick rundown of the wireless/bluetooth footswitches that are compatible with JamUp and iPad?

I know about the one Positive Grid makes, and the iRig Blueboard. Are there others worth checking out? I'm curious, because I can't seem to find the PG one here in Korea, and most of the shops I'm running across that sell the Blueboard are just middlemen that will import it when I order it. If there's another one I can look for to try to find in-country, that'd be great.

Thanks in advance.

________________________________

Unrelated anecdote, I was neglecting JamUp/BIAS for the last... oh, six months or so, because I got an Axfx2. However, when it came time to using the afx in the effects section of my live rig, I realized that it's just too damned huge to be able to lug to practice conveniently, since I don't have a car and thus take public transportation everywhere.

I've spent the last couple months trying to find options for making it easier to transport, or other multieffects pedal options, or even making lists of essential effects to buy and put on a small, portable pedalboard. Just yesterday, however, as I was reaching for my headphones, I saw my Line6 Sonic Port, and it occurred to me that I'm a fvcking idiot. I've had a portable effects solution sitting right in front of me the whole time. I'm going to bring my iPad and Sonic Port to practice this Friday, and use it as the effects section of my Aguilar/MarkBass bass rig. I'm stoked to find out how it'll work out.

A small tip for anyone who also wants to give that a try: In BIAS, when you're customizing an amp, you can choose "Bypass" as an option in the Cab section, which actually makes it bypass the entire amp, so when you use that amp in a JamUp patch, it's in the chain, but it's permanently greyed out and adjusting it has no effect on anything. I realize you could also just swipe the amp "off" in the signal chain in JamUp, but with a "bypass" amp, you can just put it there and forget about it. What'd be _really_ nice is an option to just not use an amp at all, so I could ass one more effect to the chain, but it's not a dire need for me or anything.

One last thought: The tracking on the Octave effects sucks dog turds on bass, especially low E or lower. That's not uncommon even with dedicated external Octave pedals that aren't specifically made to be used with bass, but I'm just putting that out there .


----------



## tylerpond05

Positive Grid isn't making the BT pedal. Griffin made a wired pedalboard, I think Zombie13 uses one. I have the iRig Blueboard and it's awesome.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

Hey guys, just bought the Irig cable and I'm liking amp modeling on my Ipad. With some of the free stuff I'm quite satisfied with the clean tones I get. When aiming for the high gain stuff, I realise I need to buy amps/pedals because I can't get the tone right. 

No problem spending money, but don't want to overspend because of mistakes. I have scanned through this huge thread but am still lost what I should purchase. 

I'm very amateur, easily satisfied and have zero experience with building a rig (for high gain stuff). I'm looking for high gain tones with good articulation, something djent like or like bands such as Whitechapel. 
I'm not sure if I should expand my free Jamup with the metal signature model pack or should buy Jamup Pro (with or without metal signature pack?), and or should add Bias to this?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

YouAreAwesome said:


> Hey guys, just bought the Irig cable and I'm liking amp modeling on my Ipad. With some of the free stuff I'm quite satisfied with the clean tones I get. When aiming for the high gain stuff, I realise I need to buy amps/pedals because I can't get the tone right.
> 
> No problem spending money, but don't want to overspend because of mistakes. I have scanned through this huge thread but am still lost what I should purchase.
> 
> I'm very amateur, easily satisfied and have zero experience with building a rig (for high gain stuff). I'm looking for high gain tones with good articulation, something djent like or like bands such as Whitechapel.
> I'm not sure if I should expand my free Jamup with the metal signature model pack or should buy Jamup Pro (with or without metal signature pack?), and or should add Bias to this?



I'd get Bias and also the metal designer pack.


----------



## tylerpond05

I second getting Bias. You don't even have to create the amps, since they have a share function for people to upload/download presets. You just need to have the right packs if your downloading a preset made with Bias instead of Tone Match from Bias Desktop.


----------



## Sephael

...and then wait for a sale to pick everything else up.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

Ok, so no need for Jamup Pro?

Still bit confused about Bias and packs in Jamup. With Bias I'm still going to need packs with amps and pedals? Or do I need different packs in Bias than in Jamup?


----------



## Steinmetzify

YouAreAwesome said:


> Ok, so no need for Jamup Pro?
> 
> Still bit confused about Bias and packs in Jamup. With Bias I'm still going to need packs with amps and pedals? Or do I need different packs in Bias than in Jamup?



No need for JamUp Pro....BIAS is only amps, but you can import them into JamUp, so you'll have all the amps you need, but it doesn't come with any pedals at all. The sig metal packs in JamUp are cool as you get amps that are metal standards and the artist versions of them, so buy a couple of those. The pedals come with it or you can buy packs of whatever you want. 

I always tell people to skip JamUp Pro and just grab whatever pedals/packs they think they'll need as I never used a lot of the stuff in JamUp Pro.

Give Ampkit a look too; they had the most realistic 5150/6505 sim out of all the ones I've tried if you're into that amp for brootz, and you can buy pedals one at a time...the 5150/6505 sim is free though, as is the app.


----------



## tylerpond05

Or in Jamup, just buy the "All Effects" pack.


----------



## Preacher

Has anyone found a good iOS app that gives a clean signal? i.e no amp emulation, no effects, just the raw guitar output signal that can be fed through an iDevice into a soundcard? I ask because I want to get a clean unadulterated signal from my guitar into my ipad and out of the headphone socket into a DAW so I can tool around with plugins on the clean wave form, and using any app i havelike bias, jam up, garage band gives either some form of amp simulation and colours the signal, or in garage bands case, just no output unless you are recording on the device to.


----------



## Sephael

Preacher said:


> Has anyone found a good iOS app that gives a clean signal? i.e no amp emulation, no effects, just the raw guitar output signal that can be fed through an iDevice into a soundcard? I ask because I want to get a clean unadulterated signal from my guitar into my ipad and out of the headphone socket into a DAW so I can tool around with plugins on the clean wave form, and using any app i havelike bias, jam up, garage band gives either some form of amp simulation and colours the signal, or in garage bands case, just no output unless you are recording on the device to.



1/4" to 1/8" cable/adapter and just plug your guitar straight into your comp's microphone input?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Sephael said:


> 1/4" to 1/8" cable/adapter and just plug your guitar straight into your comp's microphone input?




Unless your guitar has active pickups, and your computer's sound card has REALLY good AD/DA converters... this is a bad idea.

EDIT: Or, at least sub-optimal.


----------



## Sephael

JPhoenix19 said:


> Unless your guitar has active pickups, and your computer's sound card has REALLY good AD/DA converters... this is a bad idea.
> 
> EDIT: Or, at least sub-optimal.



So is going from the iDevice headphone out. Should have added in that getting some kind of USB interface would be a much better solution.


----------



## Preacher

Sephael said:


> So is going from the iDevice headphone out. Should have added in that getting some kind of USB interface would be a much better solution.



dont have the spare £160 for a good one right now, otherwise that would be my 1st call.

Wonder if I can program one. its been a while since I did any tech stuff like that.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Sephael said:


> So is going from the iDevice headphone out. Should have added in that getting some kind of USB interface would be a much better solution.



True, true.

As inexpensive as a decent USB interface goes for nowadays, it's very much worth considering even for people looking to tinker/noodle around.


----------



## Sephael

Musician's Friend frequently has the Tascam iUR2 on the deal of the day, it is an stereo iOS/USB interface with midi and when they have it on sale can be had for like $30. 

A little USB mixer works to.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Anyone having trouble with audiobus? I haven't used the thing in a while, so maybe there's just something I'm missing, but I load something up in the bus and when I tap to launch it it opens the app but it doesn't open it up in the bus. Normally you'd get the little tab in whatever app you're using but that's not there. Any thoughts?


----------



## Crimsonghost

Two words. Bias FX.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Crimsonghost said:


> Two words. Bias FX.



Two words. What's that?


----------



## Sephael

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Two words. What's that?



Bias FX

Basically Bias, but for things like OD and delay from the sound of it. Says it is for mobile too, so probably not tone matching.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sephael said:


> Bias FX
> 
> Basically Bias, but for things like OD and delay from the sound of it. Says it is for mobile too, so probably not tone matching.



Meh, tone matching. Tweaking the controls and coming up with tones is most of the fun.

But that sounds cool. I'd mostly be interested in customizing ODs though.


----------



## DropTheSun

Hi guys!
I'm using Bias and Jamup Pro on my iPad with the Apogee JAM. Now i see there has been released new Apogee JAM 96k and iRig PRO. Can any of you tell me is there any big reasons for me as a guitarist/songwriter to upgrade my older Apogee JAM to eather of those options?

I mean. Is there big difference in sound quality or in the latency?


----------



## DropTheSun

matisq said:


> Hello
> This is a short demo how I'm using Positive Grid&#65279; Bias with custom IR cab impulses on iPad.




This looks excellent! How can i add custom IRs to iPad?


----------



## PBGas

Yes....works. Problem is that the mic is still active. Turn off the cab and move the mic around and the sound changes. They need to actively have a full cab disable. If you are a Bias user and want this, please put in a support ticket so that they will consider this. I did as well. They replied that they are putting this under consideration. Hopefully if enough do this, they will.


----------



## DropTheSun

I wrote a support ticket for them too. I see, that Bias really benefits of custom IRs and i hope, that this feature is coming to their app later.


----------



## frahmans

Anyone used BIAS FX?

I downloaded bias fx and I love the Bias and Bias FX integration. I think the effects in Bias FX are better than Jamup Pro. And, I fell in love with the rack chorus and rack reverb immediately. couple with dual amp signals, it opens a new avenue of sound


But whAt about all the jamup pro effects we bought? with interapp audio, I just make Jamup another part of the effect chain in Bias FX. In Jamup, I use the effects currently not available in Bias FX like the Analog Delay.

Here is hoping they update effects on a periodic basis without us having to pay extra like Jamup.


----------



## PBGas

Glad to hear some positive about Bias FX. Can't wait for the desktop version!


----------



## TerminalFunction

I purchased BIAS FX the other day and I've basically not put down my guitar. The amps are good, even if I imported my favorites from BIAS instead, but the real magic is in the effects! Wow, just wow! 

I recorded a little diddy. I think it sounds decent. What do you think? 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stefanaronsson/cup-of-shuggah-bias-fx[/SC]


----------



## Electric Wizard

^That sounds nice, but I still don't understand why anyone with JamUp would want BIAS FX. What effects are you even using in that clip?


Edit:


DropTheSun said:


> This looks excellent! How can i add custom IRs to iPad?


Open up Itunes and navigate to the screen that shows all of your apps. At the bottom it should have a scrolling list of all the apps, and if you click on Fiddlicator, there should be an "add data" button or something similar.


----------



## Volteau

I know some of you will enjoy this vid: 



I've never gotten BIAS to sound like that, and I have tweaked it quite a bit, so not sure what to make of the vid (other than it seems like a really long BIAS commercial), but I'm sure some of you guys can make it work.


----------



## frahmans

I think Positive Grid are using the internet personalities as their marketing engine in quite a smart way. 

In he full mix on an album, the difference is minimal and not discernable. With Bias and Bias fx, positive grid are targeting the software sim market.

it just so happens now, there are more way to use iOS device in a real live situation. in reality is it wise? Can't say but an Axe FX ii is still a wicked machine.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Electric Wizard said:


> ^That sounds nice, but I still don't understand why anyone with JamUp would want BIAS FX. What effects are you even using in that clip?



Thanks. Nothing much on the fx side in that clip, aside from comp, drive and a bit of EQ. If you compare the delays, reverbs and mods from JamUp, for instance, I believe BIAS FX to be on another level. 

Also, the output solution is rather nifty, where you can, e.g. bypass the cab sims, if you're going to a power amp and cab (which I'll be doing in rehearsals). This was a real pain with BIAS + JamUp imo.


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds

TerminalFunction said:


> Thanks. Nothing much on the fx side in that clip, aside from comp, drive and a bit of EQ. If you compare the delays, reverbs and mods from JamUp, for instance, I believe BIAS FX to be on another level.
> 
> Also, the output solution is rather nifty, where you can, e.g. bypass the cab sims, if you're going to a power amp and cab (which I'll be doing in rehearsals). This was a real pain with BIAS + JamUp imo.


 
BIAS FX DESKTOP


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just a heads up, Positive Grid has discontinued the JamUp plugs (no mention of the HD plug but that hasn't been re-stocked anywhere either)

This makes my JamUp plug vs iRig HD plug comparison video I am currently working on kinda pointless now :/ so, if you're familiar and comfortable with the regular JamUp plug (like me) snatch them up !


----------



## leftnotright

I have Jamup and all the amps/effects etc, I seem pleased.

I have Bias but really didn't use it as it didn't have FX, but now it does.

SO, is it worth getting BIAS FX for 35$?

Will I end up using BIAS over Jamup? I BIAS that much better?

Lets hear you bros.......

BTW> I play metal..........


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

leftnotright said:


> I have Jamup and all the amps/effects etc, I seem pleased.
> 
> I have Bias but really didn't use it as it didn't have FX, but now it does.
> 
> SO, is it worth getting BIAS FX for 35$?
> 
> Will I end up using BIAS over Jamup? I BIAS that much better?
> 
> Lets hear you bros.......
> 
> BTW> I play metal..........



I would recommend getting bias(not the fx version). The amp models sound much better than the stock jamup ones and you can import them into jamup to use the effects. 

I can't say bias fx is absolutely worth it just yet. 

As of right now you can only use the stock amps that come with bias fx. You can tweak them in bias but if you have an amp you like from jamup/bias you cannot bring it into bias fx.

As far as effects go in bias fx. There are not a lot of choices at this point. I would assume they plan on releasing a bunch more amps and effects and basically make it the new jamup. For right now though you are kind of stuck with the basic stuff. They will inevitably have additional amps and effects to purchase. They often have sales and cut the price in half so it may be worth waiting until it is on sale. 

Bias fx sounds pretty good, it just seems lacking or unfinished. The sound quality is noticeably better than bias and jamup. It still feels a little funny, I am not sure what it is but it just doesn't respond the way an amp or a high end modeler does. I don't know if it is latency or something else. I have a brand new ipad air 2 so latency shouldn't really be a thing. 

I wish they would allow the bias amps to be brought over to fx and I wish they would allow the amp matched models to work properly on iOS.


----------



## Sephael

They announced that mobile versions are getting tone match support. As in you will be able to download matched amps from the tonecloud.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Sephael said:


> They announced that mobile versions are getting tone match support. As in you will be able to download matched amps from the tonecloud.



I hope so. Right now you can download them but they don't have the tonematch module so they don't sound good and you get an error message when you select them.

*Edit... They say by the end of the week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

My wishes were granted. The tonematched amps sound much better on the ipad and bias amps can be used in bias fx. 

Really enjoying it after this latest update. Still doesn't quite have that feel that an axe fx does but it keeps getting closer. Sound is very convincing and also keeps getting better.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Do I need to re-download the amp matched tones for the updated sound on my iPhone, or will they automatically be updated? Fluff's Mesa .50 Caliber tones were some of my favorites even though my phone didn't support the amp matched patches.


----------



## leftnotright

Bias FX on ipad? Any good?


----------



## marcwormjim

I have a rig built around it. It's great, but could be better without much effort if Positive Grid would give it more attention - Right now, they're preoccupied with getting as much money up-front, from as many product-launches as possible, before they address some problems they've created through not leaving stuff in the oven until it's cooked.


----------



## PBGas

marcwormjim said:


> I have a rig built around it. It's great, but could be better without much effort if Positive Grid would give it more attention - Right now, they're preoccupied with getting as much money up-front, from as many product-launches as possible, before they address some problems they've created through not leaving stuff in the oven until it's cooked.



True words. I've waited to get Bias FX this time around. There should have been a better bundled price for those that already own Bias Amps desktop. 

They still haven't address the issue of the cabinets being completely off.


----------



## Elric

marcwormjim said:


> I have a rig built around it. It's great, but could be better without much effort if Positive Grid would give it more attention - Right now, they're preoccupied with getting as much money up-front, from as many product-launches as possible, before they address some problems they've created through not leaving stuff in the oven until it's cooked.



+1. I am wary of PG at this point. Their disjointed plugins and seemingly never ending push for people to buy and rebuy stuff (separate amp and "FX" plugins/apps, expensive tone matching version of desktop, lack of IR support (their next stand alone app, I'll bet, LOL), No unified Bias computer plugin, Jamup discontinued and replaced with FX, "packs" for everything, etc) make them seem like they are trying to come up with hyped (sponsoring youtube 'personalities' to promote them etc) stuff simply to get more cash as fast as possible. 

They tend to not respond to criticism, support or feature requests, and do not seem to have any rhyme or reason to their product architecture other than how many possible cash extraction points can we generate.

I will not buy Bias FX at the current price with the current features. I have other more capable gear anyway.


----------



## Sephael

Elric said:


> +1. I am wary of PG at this point. Their disjointed plugins and seemingly never ending push for people to buy and rebuy stuff (separate amp and "FX" plugins/apps, expensive tone matching version of desktop, lack of IR support (their next stand alone app, I'll bet, LOL), No unified Bias computer plugin, Jamup discontinued and replaced with FX, "packs" for everything, etc) make them seem like they are trying to come up with hyped (sponsoring youtube 'personalities' to promote them etc) stuff simply to get more cash as fast as possible.
> 
> They tend to not respond to criticism, support or feature requests, and do not seem to have any rhyme or reason to their product architecture other than how many possible cash extraction points can we generate.
> 
> I will not buy Bias FX at the current price with the current features. I have other more capable gear anyway.



It was like that time Nintendo put out the Super Nintendo and quit making stuff for the original, how the hell dare they!!! And oh my god, the system didn't even come with every game ever made so it was OBVIOUSLY a ploy to milk cash at every turn. 

I could go on and pick apart every complaint you made as just being normal, but I think the point is made.


----------



## marcwormjim

First, explain how Bias FX is like a Super Nintendo.


----------



## cubix

It's a toy that tries to make you sound like something real  (Like Nintendo made you think you're a marine shooting aliens) LOL.


----------



## Elric

Sephael said:


> It was like that time Nintendo put out the Super Nintendo and quit making stuff for the original, how the hell dare they!!! And oh my god, the system didn't even come with every game ever made so it was OBVIOUSLY a ploy to milk cash at every turn.
> 
> I could go on and pick apart every complaint you made as just being normal, but I think the point is made.



No, not really. I have been a tech enthusiast for decades so I get upgrade cycles. I have also been around long enough to see when a tech company has a disjointed development strategy that is simply throwing products at the wall to see what sticks. PG has been the latter of late.

But if you think having the FX engine and the amp modeling engine be separated plugins, if you think EQ matching warrants an entirely separate version of the plugin that costs twice as much as the amp modeler plugin, and having DLC packs for each of their FX/Amp plugins, and no support for user IRs on top of that is somehow recommended; you might want to reevaluate the other products on the market. If you think its awesome feel free to keep throwing money at these guys but I won't. 

The iPad apps are good tools *for an iPad app*. I still recommend them for the most part. The plugins are a rip off.

PG's interfaces are *slick* their plugins sound okay. I need an external IR loader to make the amp plugin usable compared to PC quality tools... Their pricing policy for features delivered per product is a poor return on investment.

For the record I do not hate PG. I just think they need to up their game if they want to live up to their potential and compete at a higher level than par for mobile device apps.


----------



## Sephael

Haven't downloaded FX yet, but as I see it amp and effects apps being separate makes sense when you think about it. It allows you to use Audiobus to insert other effects between the two parts.


----------



## marcwormjim

That's all fine, I guess - But how can I use Audiobus to close the gap between Bias Fx and Super Nintendo?


----------



## Zalbu

So what's the difference between Bias and Bias FX? I've been thinking about picking up Bias FX for my desktop since I'm running Bias + Jamup on my iPad directly into my DAW when I'm jamming anyways, and the desktop version is way more convenient to use than fiddling around with an iPad.


----------



## marcwormjim

Bias is just amp modeling, Bias FX is somewhere between a POD and AXE-FX. Both have worse micro-transactions than an Iphone videogame.

Think of Bias as a software answer to Kemper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, good news for those of you that want more cab availability. 



EDIT: Currently only BIAS desktop.


----------



## Zalbu

Bias on iOS now lets you use the amp modeling block so I went ahead and grabbed the amp Mark Holcomb made for his Bias demo video from the tone cloud and it's sounding pretty good on my setup. The tone they used on the Haunted Shores stuff is seriously one of my favorite recorded metal tones ever.


----------



## PBGas

Glad that they finally added this capability! Will try it out shortly!


----------



## Zalbu

Well, my Jamup Plug which has been held together with tape for the last months is finally on its last breaths. What interface do you guys recommend that won't break the bank completely?


----------



## Chuck

I liked both the Apogee Jam and the Line 6 Sonicport. Preference to the sonic port.


----------



## tylerpond05

Zalbu said:


> Well, my Jamup Plug which has been held together with tape for the last months is finally on its last breaths. What interface do you guys recommend that won't break the bank completely?



If you have a little bit more to spend, I'd look into a dock, if you use an ipad. 

Amazon.com: Griffin StudioConnect - Audio and MIDI Interface for iPad: Musical Instruments

If not a dock, Apogee: http://www.amazon.com/Apogee-JAM-96...ie=UTF8&qid=1442338173&sr=1-2&keywords=apogee

http://www.amazon.com/JAM-Studio-Qu...ie=UTF8&qid=1442338173&sr=1-7&keywords=apogee


----------



## Zalbu

That dock looks neat but a bit outside my budget if I want to buy it here in Europe. Looks like the only thing I can find around here is the iRig and iRig 2, does anybody know how the build quality is compared to the Jamup Plug?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just had to pop on here for the first time in forever to say this: Well thanks to PG being a total cluster .... lately and their updates being total ...., in addition to ignoring my suggestion to IMPORT AMPS AND PEDALS INTO BIAS FX FROM PEDAL AND AMP VERSIONS OF BIAS, I have decided to forsake Bias, JamUp and anything Positive Grid from my iPad and go with AmpKit because it is fast, easy and I actually get around to playing instead of tweaking. 

And holy run on sentence, batman!

Tl;dr: .... Bias. Ever since they moved to desktop and catered to it, the mobile versions have been absolutely AWFUL!


----------



## P-Ride

Bias' iOS offerings are so convoluted in terms of which platform to use and where your purchases end up that it puts me off.

Nonetheless, amidst the mess I've worked out that JamUp Pro makes the most sense for practise and bought the pack of all gear.

It's great, but what I'm missing is the ability to drop any of my many gigabytes of drum loops in to play on constant repeat for jamming.

Any apps which offer this functionality yet? (Please quote if replying to me).


----------



## marcwormjim

I certainly backed the wrong horse in purchasing an Air 2 just for Bias FX when it launched last April. Sticking with iOS 8.4.1 has things running as smoothly as they can, but it's rare I make it a day without rolling my eyes at Positive Grid for something.


----------



## marcwormjim

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just redownloaded jamup pro to my iPhone, looks like I've missed a lot. Damn. I may have to switch from the sound of it. Hopefully it's still ok for practicing to a click.


----------



## Zalbu

I just realized that I can connect the AUX cable from the iRig 2 into my old Line 6 Spider amp so I can get some volume but I get this insanely high pitched screech if I use too much gain on anything that isn't a clean patch. Is that just a limitation with the iPad itself?


----------



## cemges

Zalbu said:


> Well, my Jamup Plug which has been held together with tape for the last months is finally on its last breaths. What interface do you guys recommend that won't break the bank completely?



I really enjoy my iRig HD


----------



## Elric

Zalbu said:


> I just realized that I can connect the AUX cable from the iRig 2 into my old Line 6 Spider amp so I can get some volume but I get this insanely high pitched screech if I use too much gain on anything that isn't a clean patch. Is that just a limitation with the iPad itself?



No, it's feedback because you are not using a lightning based audio adapter. Headphone jack adapters have too much cross talk for that kind of setup. I have run my iPad and L6 sonic port into my 300W Rocktron Velocity and cab with retarded amounts of gain and volume with no issues.


----------



## Zalbu

Elric said:


> No, it's feedback because you are not using a lightning based audio adapter. Headphone jack adapters have too much cross talk for that kind of setup. I have run my iPad and L6 sonic port into my 300W Rocktron Velocity and cab with retarded amounts of gain and volume with no issues.


Interesting, I don't know if it's worth investing into a better adapter though, I might as well put that money towards a dedicated guitar modeling unit and use the iRig for portable jamming.


----------



## tylerpond05

Zalbu said:


> Interesting, I don't know if it's worth investing into a better adapter though, I might as well put that money towards a dedicated guitar modeling unit and use the iRig for portable jamming.



Which dedicated modeling unit costs under 100 bucks? It's worth upgrading to the better adapter. IMHO.


----------



## Zalbu

tylerpond05 said:


> Which dedicated modeling unit costs under 100 bucks? It's worth upgrading to the better adapter. IMHO.


None, but I want to get a dedicated unit anyways. I'm running Jamup on a first gen Ipad Mini which is starting to show its age, I want something that's more straightforward and robust without having to use adapters and stuff like that if/when I start playing live. I also think the whole microtransaction stuff for buying new amps and effects is pretty silly. I want to have more options available to me out of the box.

I'm not a huge fan of the metal/high gain sounds either. I know they're possible to get but I have a hard time dialing them in so I want something that's a bit easier to dial in.

Jamup and Bias is pretty crazy tech when you consider that it's just a little app, but it just makes things easier for me if I have a dedicated unit. It's still great for portable jamming with headphones.


----------



## tylerpond05

Zalbu said:


> None, but I want to get a dedicated unit anyways. I'm running Jamup on a first gen Ipad Mini which is starting to show its age, I want something that's more straightforward and robust without having to use adapters and stuff like that if/when I start playing live. I also think the whole microtransaction stuff for buying new amps and effects is pretty silly. I want to have more options available to me out of the box.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the metal/high gain sounds either. I know they're possible to get but I have a hard time dialing them in so I want something that's a bit easier to dial in.
> 
> Jamup and Bias is pretty crazy tech when you consider that it's just a little app, but it just makes things easier for me if I have a dedicated unit. It's still great for portable jamming with headphones.



Ahh, yea getting a better iDevice would help with the sound, since they have better processors, but that isn't quiet worth the price. 

I think the in-app-purchase thing is a double edged sword. On one hand, I don't mind paying a quality product. It's just like upgrading/purchasing plug-ins for your computer. On the other hand, Positive Grid has a checkered past of screwing people over with not offering parity of some sort between their apps, or explaining that Jam Up is basically dead and to move on to Bias FX.


----------



## Zalbu

tylerpond05 said:


> Ahh, yea getting a better iDevice would help with the sound, since they have better processors, but that isn't quiet worth the price.
> 
> I think the in-app-purchase thing is a double edged sword. On one hand, I don't mind paying a quality product. It's just like upgrading/purchasing plug-ins for your computer. On the other hand, Positive Grid has a checkered past of screwing people over with not offering parity of some sort between their apps, or explaining that Jam Up is basically dead and to move on to Bias FX.


Yeah, I basically bought the iPad just for running Jamup on it in the first place since I have an Android phone, I've been thinking about getting a new iPod Touch or something like that but I don't know if that would be worth it either since I still would pretty much only use it for Jamup since I can do everything else I need to do on my phone.

I'd upgrade the interface in a heartbeat if it was available for Android or if I had an iPhone so I don't have to carry a separate piece of tech just for Jamup that I rarely use otherwise but Android is complete junk for running music related apps.

That's another thing I don't really like with Jamup, all the different Bias/Jamup products is starting to get confusing to keep up with, especially now when they released it for desktops too. I can stop thinking about that if I get a Digitech GSP1101 or something like that


----------



## tylerpond05

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, I basically bought the iPad just for running Jamup on it in the first place since I have an Android phone, I've been thinking about getting a new iPod Touch or something like that but I don't know if that would be worth it either since I still would pretty much only use it for Jamup since I can do everything else I need to do on my phone.
> 
> I'd upgrade the interface in a heartbeat if it was available for Android or if I had an iPhone so I don't have to carry a separate piece of tech just for Jamup that I rarely use otherwise but Android is complete junk for running music related apps.
> 
> That's another thing I don't really like with Jamup, all the different Bias/Jamup products is starting to get confusing to keep up with, especially now when they released it for desktops too. I can stop thinking about that if I get a Digitech GSP1101 or something like that



Yea, i'd look into getting a used 16gb ipod, if i were desperate. Have you looked into iRig for Android peripherals? some have separate external processors to help with latency.


----------



## Elric

FWIW, I have an iPad Mini and it works great with the Line 6 Sonic Port. Those can be had for $50 used. Latency is a non-issue in Jam Up, POD Mobile, and Amplitube for me. It does not have the horsepower to run Bias FX well for me, though, that seems to want a lot more CPU. My Air does a great job with it, but the app is not very responsive on the mini and some amp match models and dual rig setups are pretty unusable... On the Air you can run a convolution app with Audiobus and get real cab IRs with your modeling app, too.


----------



## Zalbu

How does Amplitube compare to Jamup? Is it worth spending 20 bucks on?


----------



## tylerpond05

Zalbu said:


> How does Amplitube compare to Jamup? Is it worth spending 20 bucks on?



the stock app isn't that great. I'd download the free version and buy the amps you really want to get.


----------



## Elric

Zalbu said:


> How does Amplitube compare to Jamup? Is it worth spending 20 bucks on?


It is to me... $20 is basically free; your budget and opinion may differ, though. I particularly like the Orange models on AT.


----------



## Zalbu

A bit of a necrobump but I'm going to be getting an iPad again, I bought the Digitech GSP1101 and I love it but it's nice to have something you can just hook up your guitar and headphones to and play anywhere. What modeler apps are the best nowadays?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zalbu said:


> A bit of a necrobump but I'm going to be getting an iPad again, I bought the Digitech GSP1101 and I love it but it's nice to have something you can just hook up your guitar and headphones to and play anywhere. What modeler apps are the best nowadays?


I preferred ToneStack and AmpliTube when I still used my iPad for amp modelling. The Bias stuff is kinda meh at this point.


----------



## Elric

Bias has been my goto the last couple of months followed by Amplitube (the Mesa pack is IK's masterwork, IMHO). Tonestack is okay... I have never fully bonded with it. I find the interface on it just wretched... Bias is incredible if you have the desktop app and match your own gear. If you have a powerful enough tablet (like an Air 2 for example) to really run the FX app with authority it is amazeballs going back and forth. I do all my Bias presets on the Mac and can port them over to the iPad using profiled amps.

Ola's blind modeler taste test video a little while back really inspired me to go back and re-evaluate Bias. The Bias head just killed it in that vid and it made me rethink my dismissal of the Bias suite in the past. PG has continued to update it and it had improved quite a bit over my previous evaluations. Still has a a lot of cons but in terms of Computer to iPad; it is no contest for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Bias FX app could be great, but isn't. Something as simple as importing created amps and pedals should be simple, but instead requires going back and forth for every single amp or pedal. I've made suggestions to them numerous times and they've never bothered to make that more user friendly. In general, I thought Positive Grid lost the plot once they moved past Bias and JamUp to do the hardware, the additional apps, etc.


----------



## Elric

I agree that the work flow is very weak and it seems setup mostly to make them money. Cab IR support is terrible, switching apps is a PITA. Etc.

So yeah... agree with a lot of the negative... I have plenty of issues... but, truth is, as a tablet platform I have been pleased with the return on my efforts when doing all the work on the Mac and porting the presets into FX and just using it on the pad. I can't believe the sounds I am getting from a tablet. That's why it's my current fave. Staying in FX to adjust things on the pad is pretty good once all the deep editing is done.

It is frustrating because it could be the ultimate suite if they just focused on the product and user experience rather than the business model.


----------



## marcwormjim

+1. Tablet-based Bias rig (including blueboard) fits in gig bag, but isn't intended or expected to replace dedicated multiFX floorboards.


----------



## necronoid

Apogee Jam + JamUp + Ipad is all I need for home playing


----------



## buriedoutback

I didn't read the whole thread... what are people using to switch patches on their ipad/jamup/bias rigs? My friend just bought my old sonic port and is looking to switch from clean to dirty. Thanks dudes


----------



## marcwormjim

I bought a used IK blueboard for use with Bias FX two years ago, and haven't needed anything since. But I'm open to replacing it with a counter-recommendation.


----------



## buriedoutback

marcwormjim said:


> I bought a used IK blueboard for use with Bias FX two years ago or so, and haven't needed anything since. But I'm open to counter-recommendations.



Thanks, that seems to be the go-to board. I wonder if a 'page-turner' like the Airturn PED would work (limited by 2 buttons of course).


----------



## Elric

+1 on the Blueboard. Hard to beat a wireless solution. PG makes a pedal too (BT4, I think) but I have never demoed one since the IKBB has been pretty solid.


----------



## buriedoutback

Elric said:


> +1 on the Blueboard. Hard to beat a wireless solution. PG makes a pedal too (BT4, I think) but I have never demoed one since the IKBB has been pretty solid.


 Thanks


----------



## Soya

If you're gigging often I would recommend the BT4, much more solidly built than the blueboard. More expensive though.


----------



## buriedoutback

Soya said:


> If you're gigging often I would recommend the BT4, much more solidly built than the blueboard. More expensive though.



My friend won't be gigging often, if at all, but i'll mention the bt4. thanks!


----------



## Soya

No problem, the blueboard felt very flexy and didn't like the rubber switches much. Whereas the BT4 was a solid metal case with actual metal footswitch buttons, much more like an amp footswitch.


----------

